# The Band of Four (The Village of Oester)



## Hairy Minotaur (Aug 19, 2003)

The Band of Four (The Hamlet of Thumble) 
After persistent clamoring from my players to do one of these, I have broken down and written their trials down in a more permanent form. We had a long break prior to GenCon and only restarted the campaign after GenCon was over. The players were on the road and I had a small town with just the bare bones fleshed out. I got The Hamlet of Thumble at GenCon and inserted it as this small town. After making some adjustments to fit the storyline. This is their story.

Alriand - is a female elven rogue, whose greed is only overshadowed by her loyalty to the gnome, and fear/respect of the 1/2 orc.

Bimbar - is a male gnome fighter, what he lacks in strength he makes up for in annoying his enemies in a fight. (deceased)

Rebrey - is a male human fighter, the quiet one of the group is also the most dangerous.

Tharhack Bonepounder - is a male 1/2 orc Cleric of Kord, who loves his muscles and his name, and loves showing people how he got that moniker.

Gothmog - is a male grendal fighter, lacking in intelligence, but wise beyond his simple speak. 


The party had been traveling for five days after leaving the town of Innscord. Taking a little used road to the East, the party hoped to avoid regular patrols and organized bandits. They hear the river long before they see it. Up ahead along the South side of the road they see three small children playing, thinking them far too young to be playing in the open with no obvious supervision, Tharhack approaches the children. He finds, to his shock that although size wise they seem like human babies, they are in fact much more mature than that. Two boys and a girl, the tallest boy introduces himself as Owecyrr, who is awed by the biggest person he's ever seen. Upon hearing those words Tharhack breaks into his "showy" routine of displaying his muscles. Owecyrr mightily impressed asks if he's here to see Opeeindy the mayor. The party decides they'd like a break from the road and agree to follow Owecyrr to the mayor's house.

Walking along for twenty minutes the party learn that the children are halflings, and they they've never seen an elf or a gnome for that matter, they tease Bimbar about the size of his nose and Alriand about the size of her ears. They ohh and ahh over the size of Tharhack. This doesn't sit well with Alriand and she makes an effort to learn the locations of each child's home (for later use). They reach a bridge spanning a nice sized river that seems to be flowing rather quickly. Two halflings stand on guard as the party approaches. They seem very weary of the 1/2 orc and ask that the party halt in the middle of the bridge. Bimbar converses with the guards. He tells them about their travels and about meeting the three children who are escorting them to the mayor's house. The two guards still don't like the looks of things so Bimbar offers in good faith to let the guards hold onto his longsword and shield (this is a favorite tactic of Bimbar as he is proficient in neither and uses neither in combat) this gesture finally brings the guards to a more friendly attitude. They tell the party about some trouble the Hamlet has been having recently with some annoying creatures who come in the middle of the night, yapping like small dogs. They steal, and set small fires and cause the whole town much grief over the loss of sleep. The Hamlet has dubbed them "yappies" and would like nothing else than to be rid of them. They urge the party to see the mayor at once. 

Bidding the two sentries farewell the party is led past two house on the left. The first house looks to be the hamlet's carpenter, the second structure appears to be the jailhouse. The gnome makes sure he remembers that house, in case he has to bail Alriand out. Tharhack appreciates the presence of might in this small town and makes a note to investigate the jailhouse later. The party then makes a left after the jailhouse and stops at the only house on the right side of the block. Owecyrr explains that this is the elder's house, the mayor of their town. The party knock on the door and are greeted by a balding older halfling. After pleasantries are exchanged he invites the gnome and human in but is distrustful of the elf and 1/2 orc. Bimbar asks Opeeindy, who asks that he be called Opee as he likes that sound of it better, about this "yappy" problem. Opee tells him that they have been coming for almost two weeks now but in the beginning it was once every 2 or three days. However for the last three nights they have come and caused some minor damage and stolen small things here and there. No one knows where they come from and no one in the Hamlet has been able to engage any of them, so they do not know who they are or what they might be. Opee mentions that they might get more information from the sheriff Rillkep, and that a girl named Cora claims to know where the "yappies" live but no one in town believes her. Bimbar asks for directions to Cora's house and for a warm place to stay the night. Opee says that Bimbar and Rebrey may stay in his house, but that the giant and the elf might find better accommodations elsewhere perhaps Daigren's house. Bimbar mulls over this news and tells Opee that they party will look into the "yappy" problem for him. 

Alriand and Tharhack decide to visit the jailhouse while Bimbar and Rebrey are in the elder's house. They meet Rillkep coming out of the jailhouse. He seems very shocked to find them here and is about to call the guards, when the children who led them to the elder's house walk by and wave and say "good-bye" to Alriand and Tharhack as they pass on their way back down the street. Rillkep asks what their business is in town. Alriand explains they are going to solve the "yapper" problem themselves and he'll be out of a job. Rillkep explains that he knows this town better than anyone and it is his job to solve this mystery and he would appreciate it if they would let him do his job. Tharhack asks if Rillkep or his men have detained any of these "yapps" Rillkep advises no but they will soon enough. Tharhack asks if they've killed any, again the answer is no. Tharhack tells Rillkep that maybe his men need more training and more muscles (as he poses for the sheriff). Rillkep tells him that his men are more that capable of defending the town. Alriand then asks why the town needs defending, why can't they all just move? Obviously someone doesn't want the halflings here, they should all leave. Rillkep gets agitated at this and asks that the elf move along before she's arrested for loitering. Tharhack then tells Rillkep that he could train his men on how to best use their bodies, and purify their spirits. Rillkep asks that Alriand take the smelly one with her. Tharhack Then tells Rillkep that his "booger" frame and weak insults do not impress Kord and he (Tharhack) will show Rillkep the power of Kord when next the "yippees" attack. 

Bimbar and Rebrey arrive at the end of Tharhack's statement and try to calm things down a bit. Alriand tries to wander off but notices a halfling trying to hide behind the sheriff's building and listening to the whole conversation. She sneaks around and startles the halfling. Alriand puts a blade to his throat and threatens his life. She asks what he doing and why. He explains that he knows where the "yappies" come from as he found a set of tracks leading back to the river away from the farms. Alriand eases her grip and lowers her blade. The halfling explains that his is Wilby and he is Rillkep's assistant. She asks him why Rillkep doesn't investigate his claims of tracks. Wilby explains that he did tell Rillkep and is not sure why he's chosen to ignore him. Alriand lets Wilby go and apologizes for causing him to soil himself. She walks back around to the front of the sheriff's, where Opee has joined the chaos and quieted down Rillkep. Alriand explains to Bimbar that they should get some dinner and some rest if these things attack tonight. The party agrees and Bimbar explains what he has garnered for sleeping arrangements for the evening. Alriand agrees to sleep in the barn immediately. Tharhack advises he'll patrol the streets tonight as Kord will keep him strong throughout the night. Besides someone has to do "booger's" job. 


session 2 to come.........


----------



## pogre (Aug 19, 2003)

Hey, your story needs a Title.

Who knew? - a game only 20 minutes from mine!

Looking forward to seeing The Hamlet of Thumble played out.

edit: tell your players who are bugging you to write the story hour!


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Aug 19, 2003)

pogre said:
			
		

> *Hey, your story needs a Title.
> 
> Who knew? - a game only 20 minutes from mine!
> 
> ...




Whoops, Thanks!   I added one.


----------



## Ed Cha (Aug 19, 2003)

Great stuff! The elf is hilarious. I'm curious to find out what kind of trouble she gets into in Thumble. 

I also like the gnome who has to watch over her and half-orc who's always flexing his muscles, too. It sounds like you've got a very funny group together. 

I loved the dialogue with Sheriff Rillkep! You've done a great job of bringing these characters alive. 

Keep up the good work and let us know how this progresses.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Aug 20, 2003)

*Session 2*

The party regroups in a field on the other side of the street opposite the sheriff's building and next to the elder's house. Tharhack suggests that this town needs better defenses and intelligent ones at that. Bimbar advises he's going to go and speak with this Cora about what she knows and why the adults don't believe her. Rebrey decides he's had enough for one day and bids the party farewell until later as needed. Alriand announces she's going to scope the town out for a good hiding spot in case the "yippies" come a calling. Tharhack decides to join her, rationalizing that if she can find a spot so can the creatures. Bimbar heads off to Cora's house and Rebrey heads off to get some grub. 

Alriand takes off in a jog weaving north through two dozen or so houses, trying to lose Tharhack who manages to keep up with her long enough to yell slow down before the elf is lost to the fading sun and the play of shadows across the Hamlet. Tharhack quietly curses the elf and changes his tactic to pacing the main north-south road in the Hamlet keeping a sharp eye on the farms to the East and for any sign of disturbances. Many of the halfling children stare out their windows as the large 1/2 orc makes his way up and down the road. 

Bimbar arrives at Cora's house, which is two houses north of the Opee's house. He knocks on the door and is greeted by a middle-aged male halfling who introduces himself as Evengard. Bimbar asks if Cora is available, Evengard explains that his daughter is getting ready for bed and asks what this is about. Bimbar apologizes for his late calling, but Opee told him that Cora might have some information he might be interested in. Evengard advises that Bimbar might try again in the morning and bids Bimbar goodnight. Bimbar then makes his way out to the middle of the road and waits for Tharhack to come back around again. He tells the 1/2 orc that he's heading back to Opee's for some food. Tharhack waves him off and goes into a muscle show again as he tells the gnome to go and get strong, as Bimbar will be needed to carry the bodies of the defeated back to the jailhouse.

Alriand makes her way to the bank of the river and starts working her way north looking for signs of tracks coming out of the water and into the Hamlet. After searching for two hours and only finding some birdlike tracks she decides to swim across the river and try looking on that side. She makes her way to the second most northern house in the Hamlet and heads out across the river. She easily traverses it and reaches the other side in a couple of minutes. She starts searching the ground when she hears a conversation coming from in the woods some twenty feet from the river bank. She makes her way to the tree line and listens to what sounds like a one sided conversation by someone speaking common. They sound as if they're enamored with something in their possession. Alriand Makes her way closer without making a sound she reaches the edge of a clearing. Her elvish eyes help her to make out the shape of a small humanoid, probably halfling sitting on a downed log in the middle of the clearing. The halfling appears to be stroking a small dark shape in it's hand. The object is giving off a faint green glow that illuminates the face of the confirmed halfling who looks to be a young adult. Greed takes over and Alriand makes her way behind the halfling along the edge of the clearing and takes out her sap. She then makes her way out into the open trying to sneak up on the halfling, she gets a little more than half way there and she gets sloppy. The sound of the twig breaking snaps the halfling out of it's trance and it whirls around while standing up to meet it's attacker. trying to think fast on her feet Alriand calls out that she thought she had found a "yepper" but now realizes her folly and apologizes for startling the halfling. The halfling scrams out "NO! You want Drogy's pretty rock! Well, you can't have it!" and he charges Alriand. Drogy's charge misses the elf and she sidesteps the halfling and only gets in a glancing blow from her sap onto his right shoulder. Drogy moans in pain and grabs his shoulder while kneeling onto his left knee. Alriand collects herself and regroups to attempt a blow that will knock Drogy unconscious. She reaches back to swing her sap when the halfling grows to the size of a giant, his jerkin bursts apart, his shoes split, and his pants become shorts. Drogy's arms grow to the size of branches and his head becomes a mockery of humanity as his mouth becomes a toothy maw. Cursing silently Alriand decides now would be a good time to get out of there. She turns to run, takes one step and the fist of the beast slams against her back. Alriand falls forward and rolls to a stop ten feet away against the downed log. The wind knocked out of her, Alriand makes her way to her feet, on the opposite side of the log as the beast. Drogy then makes his way towards Alriand and picks up the downed log and swings it over his head, bringing it crashing down next to Alriand. Counting her blessings, Alriand sprints to the river and dives in, swimming as fast as she can to get to the other side. She reaches the half way point and looks back but does not see the beast anywhere behind her. Then from the banks of the river behind her (from the Hamlet side) a volley of arrows fly over her head and land in the water just beyond her position. Thinking that some halflings from the bank have spotted the beast and it's in the water, and it's close to her, she takes off swimming for the shore again. She gets a quater of the way to the bank and another volley leaps from the tall weeds around the river bank, only this volley is aimed at Alriand. One arrow finds purchase as the rest fall short. With an arrow sticking out of her shoulder, Alriand calls out to stop shooting at her. She then hears some muffled barks, almost like small dogs.......... almost like "yapping." Realizing it's the "yappies" shooting at her she heads north against the stream trying to get away from her new attackers. She swims most of it underwater. She comes ashore just north of the northernmost house in the Hamlet and drags herself out of the water and flops down next to the house on the North side. Her ears perked for any sound she reaches into her belt pouch and pulls forth a potion of healing and drinks it all. She puts the empty flask back into her pouch, stands up and hears.

FIRE!!

Tharhack yells out for water buckets and every able body to a location of a field near the north of town. A halfling shouts out "yappies! I sees them! there in with the chickens!" Rillkep comes running up with Wilby shouting commands to the group of people trying to put out the fire to come to Borendil's to help repel the attackers. Tharhack runs up to Rillkep and tells him that the "yappies" are already in the town and they need to keep the fighting men in the town for defensive purposes. Rillkep argues that the "yappies" are obviously trying to steal the chickens and the fire was a diversion. Tharhack asks how "booger" could possibly come up with that idea, it is so blatantly obvious, that he (Rillkep) must've started the fire. Rillkep then orders Wilby to arrest Tharhack on suspicion of arson. Wilby reaches for Tharhack's hand when Tharhack breaks into a pose and chants something that to Wilby makes the 1/2 orc's muscles seem even bigger than they were before. Wilby gets shaken and backs away from Tharhack. Tharhack tells Rillkep that if he wants him arrested to do it himself, but he'll have to catch him as he plans on single handily removing this "yappie" threat. Tharhack then heads south back down the main road. Wilby tells Rillkep "you want him arrested? YOU go arrest him." Bimbar and Rebrey arrive to help put the fire out, as Alriand watches the events from relative safety, keeping one eye on the raging bonfire and another on the river bank.



session 3 to come.


----------



## Ed Cha (Aug 21, 2003)

That elven rogue just doesn't stop getting into trouble!  She's lucky to still be alive. 

The run-in with Rillkep is too funny. You've got him down well. 

I can't wait to hear what happens next!


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Aug 21, 2003)

*Session 3*

Tharhack makes it all the way to the end on the main road without incident. He turns around and sees some small figures crossing the intersection up ahead of him, one of them turns to face Tharhack and it's red eyes glow in the dark of night. Excited that he gets to pound something, Tharhack takes off after them. He makes it up to the intersection and loses track of them, thinking they headed for the river Tharhack takes off in that direction. He makes it to the river's edge and sees nothing. He pauses to listen and hears a faint sound in the water six feet away from him. Tharhack cries out to Kord for strength and leaps at the spot where the sound came from, and where a small ripple is in the water. His fists find purchase with something and he pounds it twice with his fists before easily grabbing it out of the water. The creature appears to have once been a turtle but is unrecognizable at this point. Dejected Tharhack returns to shore and heads back into town flexing his muscles along the way.

Bimbar and Rebrey help the remaining halflings (those that did not go to the chicken coop) contain the fire. A middle-aged halfling named Daigren introduces himself to Bimbar and Rebrey, he tells them he used to swing a mean sword back in the day. He mentions that whatever is plaguing the Hamlet is probably caused by that witch woman out in the woods, "she's not all there, I think she's an arrow short of a full quiver." Daigren invites them to his house in the morning to discuss that matter further. Rebrey advises Bimbar that sweeping the surround forest is going to produce the best results, in terms of finding out what's going on, he thinks that with every halfling having their own opinion it's going to be hard finding the truth. Bimbar tells Rebrey that he'll go talk to Cora in the morning if Rebrey can take Tharhack with him to see Daigren, Bimbar says he has a special job for Alriand. Rebrey agrees as the companions watch Rillkep and the posse return empty handed from the nearby farm. Rillkep gives the adventures an annoyed look before grabbing Wilby and moving off to the opposite side of the street and commences to argue wildly with Wilby, and storming off to the South. 

Alriand pulls the arrow out of her shoulder and holds onto it for safe keeping. She then spots a small shed about twenty feet away from the house she's hiding behind, which looks like it'll have a better view of the river than where she's currently at. She sneaks over to the shed, and checks the door. *locked* since her "tools" are in her backpack by the river bank where she originally swam across, she looks around on the ground nearby for something she can use to pry open the shed door. She spots a spot where some freshly dug earth has been disturbed, under the North side of the shed. She brushes the top layer of soil away to find some old wood placed on top of a dirt mound. With her hands she digs away at the dirt and finds nice sized wooden chest which is unlocked. She does a quick check for traps and then opens it up to reveal the most gold she's ever seen in one place at one time. Deciding she would be unable to take the whole chest much less all of the gold, she pockets as much as she can fit in two handfuls into her pouch. Then she replaces the chest and the dirt and wood exactly as she found them. Suddenly feeling much better about the night at this point she strolls back into town whistling a little tune as she approaches the remains of the fire which has Bimbar, Rebrey, and a halfling poking the embers with sticks. Bimbar asks where she's been all night. Alriand tells him that she saw some of the little buggers down by the river's edge and she went to go investigate. Rebrey noticing the arrow in her hand, inquires about her odd choice of weapons since she does not own a bow. Quickly thinking up a lie, Alriand says she found it by the river, maybe it came from the "yippsters" she didn't know. Rebrey asks where her backpack is. Alriand gets agitated and tells him she had to drop it to chase after the little creatures and it better be by the river when she goes to get it. Alriand storms off, and Rebrey tells Bimbar that he has a bad feeling about this. Bimbar brushes the comment aside and tells Rebrey that he'll have a chat with Alriand tomorrow. 

Tharhack returns to the scene of the fire and states that he chased a group of the red eyes into the river, but they eluded him after that. Tharhack says he will walk the perimeter of the Hamlet searching for any sign of the beasts. He takes his leave of Bimbar and Rebrey and heads off to the East.


more session 3 to come tomorrow......


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Aug 22, 2003)

*the rest of session 3*

Tharhack makes his way along the only East-West road in town. He passes the last of the farms, and heads off the road to search the ground just outside of the last row of corn. It doesn't take him long to spot some tracks coming out of the corn, too small to be adult halflings, and unlikely that they belong to children since they are so fresh. He follows the trail with his eyes and spots a small cluster of trees some fifty feet away to the East. Pumping himself up with a Kord's blessing and an aid spell, Tharhack clenches his fists and walks confidently towards the trees. The glow of morning is beginning to show in the eastern sky and Tharhack knows that time is against him. He picks up his pace, and as he reaches the halfway point he notices some movement. Two small figures are running out from the trees headed in the opposite direction of Tharhack. Breaking into a sprint Tharhack races through the trees and into an open field. The small legs of his quarry can't match the long strides Tharhack is taking, and Tharhack knows he will catch up to them. The beasts soon realize this as well, they head for what appears top be a small graveyard, and duck behind some headstones as Tharhack reaches the beginning of the graveyard. 

With great respect for the dead, Tharhack bows and asks any spirits present for permission for Kord's messenger to be allowed to remove the two pests along with any others that may be hiding among the headstones. With no answer or physical response from any ghosts Tharhack proceeds into the graveyard. He hears the barking whispers of his prey "talking" to each other from behind headstones that flank the path that leads through the graveyard. Theorizing that he can only get one at a time he choses the one on the left first. The beast on the right however spots him moving up to his buddy and calls out while standing up and running away from the scene. The one in front of Tharhack though freezes and covers his head as a fist the size of it's head rains down from above like a meteor. It only took one hit but Tharhack made sure with his next blow that if this thing were to ever come back as undead it would need a replacement head first. Looking up for his companion, and not spotting it anywhere, Tharhack retrieves the body of the beast and heads back into town, flexing all the way, as the first rays of the morning sun create a long shadow of a very proud 1/2 orc. 

Alriand stomps and pouts her way to the river bank where she left her backpack, and retrieves it. Checking to make sure everything is in it's proper place and nothing's been taken, she dumps all of her new found gold into it. Closing it back up she decides to pay the house of Owecyrr a visit before calling it a day and makes her way south back towards the mayor's house.


----------



## Ed Cha (Aug 22, 2003)

You know, you've got a knack for descriptions, Hairy Minotaur! I like the way you described things here. You should consider writing at some point.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Aug 22, 2003)

Ed Cha said:
			
		

> *You know, you've got a knack for descriptions, Hairy Minotaur! I like the way you described things here. You should consider writing at some point. *




Whoa, I thought my wife posted on here for a second.  

I'm just lucky to have a group that really likes to roleplay their characters, which is helped by a lot of flavor text and conversation. Combat is a lot more imaginative if they can't accurately tell what they're fighting. (it's never 3 kobolds, it's always three small skinny dog like creatures with long thin tails. They don't so much as run towards you, they more skip and hop their way to you). Plus I force all the clerics to voice/act out all their turning attempts.


----------



## Ed Cha (Aug 23, 2003)

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Whoa, I thought my wife posted on here for a second.
> 
> I'm just lucky to have a group that really likes to roleplay their characters, which is helped by a lot of flavor text and conversation. Combat is a lot more imaginative if they can't accurately tell what they're fighting. (it's never 3 kobolds, it's always three small skinny dog like creatures with long thin tails. They don't so much as run towards you, they more skip and hop their way to you). Plus I force all the clerics to voice/act out all their turning attempts. *




Let's not get confused here, buddy. I am not going to be the wife of a hairy minotaur unless I was trapped in a maze and had no other choice. 

Anyhow, your group sounds like great fun and true role-players. It seems they like to use descriptive combat actions in their play to give real flavor and fun to what their PCs do. 

I definitely prefer describing creatures as something instead of saying they're just "kobolds". That is unless they've seen them before and recognize them as kobolds.


----------



## varagon (Aug 24, 2003)

You have done a wonderful job at adapting and using this module in your game.  The Hamlet of Thumble was a great product to playtest and help Ed Cha at Open World Press with.

I hope you continue to work with Thumble and make it a recurring town in your adventurers travels, as Ed's first successful attempt is a great module and something all DMs can use in their campaigns.  Look for his next product sometime in the near future.

Robert 'Bob' Nolan


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Aug 24, 2003)

Alriand makes her way to the home of one of the children who made fun of her pointy ears yesterday. She reaches the elder's house which is next door to Owecyrr's house and finds some shadows to skulk around in. She cases the house and notes only one visible entrance/exit. Cat like she moves to the door and listens for any movement, hoping that the child's father is still out tending to the chaos of the evening. Hearing lots of snoring and from a lot of people, she pauses but decides to creep over to a window to the left of the door. Peering inside she sees about ten children all sleeping on the floor in the front room. Taken aback momentarily by the sight of so many children crammed onto the floor, Alriand does not immediately notice the voice behind her. A middle-aged halfling has walked onto the front steps of the house, and asks Alriand what she is doing here. Alriand responds by telling the man that she was just checking on the children, she tells the man that she met a charming young lad named Owecyrr and she wanted to make sure he was all right. Things got a little hairy through the night and she's heard that these attacks have brought break-ins and theft, and she felt compelled to check on him. The halfling man completely wrapped around Alriand's bluff, introduces himself as Calcyrr. He says that he always heard elves were haughty and didn't much care for the folks who work for a living, but he's glad to have met at lease one elf who breaks that mold. Calcyrr invites Alriand in for some apple turnovers. Alriand asks for rain check as she says that she must go check on the other two children who were with Owecyrr yesterday afternoon. Calcyrr commends her for her caring and protectiveness and tells her she's welcome to stop by any time and see Owecyrr. Alriand flashes him a smile as she briskly walks away and around the elder Opee's house. She stomps to the middle of the street, and ignoring the couple of halflings making their way down the street, she curses out loud and kicks the dirt. Having never seen an elf, much less an elf throw a tantrum, Alriand forms a little crowd of a dozen halflings before she realizes she's being oogled. Collecting herself she straightens her hair and says to no one in particular that one of those little beasties got into her pack and stole her remaining rations. She leaves in a huff and makes her way back to the river thinking a good bath will calm her down. 

Tharhack brings the carcass to the center of town, right next to the well. He drops the body and draws water from the well, to quench a little thirst. Word has spread quickly through the Hamlet that the huge, hairy, ugly, human, man has brought something awful back with him. Before Tharhack can lower the bucket for a drink from the well, a large crowd has already gathered around the well, all their eyes gazing between the rust colored rat-man and Tharhack. A couple of kids throw rocks at the thing. Tharhack, noticing a large crowd has gathered, and that some of them are looking at him, bends down and flexes over the dead body. Exclaiming that Kord's might makes everything right, he thinks this is the perfect time to practice his recruitment spiel. He reaches into his belt pouch and pulls out a dozen or so leaflets on the church of Kord and hands them to any children near him. From the crowd a loud "Move out of the way!" causes the mass of people south of the well to part and Rillkep, Wilby, and Opee saunter up to Tharhack, who poses intensely for Rillkep's sake. "booger! so happy to see you, I wondered when you planned on gracing me with your stoutness" says Tharhack to Rillkep while he's showing off his biceps to the halfling 
"enough with your insults, you bad smelling man, what disease ridden carcass have you dragged into my town?" demands Rillkep.
"this is one of your attackers, I caught him in the graveyard, defiling your ancestor's remains with his cowardice." Tharhack proudly states.
Bimbar and Rebrey have made their way to Tharhack's side and kick around the body. Trying to determine what it was.
"well even with dental records, I couldn't find what's left of it's jaw to tell you" Bimbar says to Rillkep.
Ignoring Bimbar's attempt at humor Rillkep asks tat Wilby place the ugly man under arrest for littering, unless Tharhack can prove his tale. At this Daigren waddles up, takes one look and proclaims that it's a kobold. Nasty, sneaky little things that love to attack in numbers but rarely put up any organized resistance. Rebrey asks Daigren what he means by that. Daigren motions him closer and whispers that there must be a leader who has bullied these worthless beasts into attacking the town, as they would never attack someone outnumbered. After hearing Daigren's conclusions Opee publicly thanks the 1/2 orc for unmasking their adversaries, and now maybe they can plan for a better defense. The crowd cheers and most of the males and children come up to shake Tharhack's hand or congratulate him individually. Bimbar tells Tharhack he does great work. Tharhack promises to show Bimbar some "moves" so when Bimbar faces his first kobold, he will crush it just like Tharhack.

Alriand reaches the river bank and hears the cheering going on in the center of town, for a second she thinks about what kind of pick pocket opportunities she would have, she looks back at the house she just passed to get to the river. She notices now that it was once a grand house with fine trimmings, but seems to have fallen on hard times now. She figures with all the halfling go to the center of town for some reason, she drools at the free chance to comb the house, and starts towards it.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Aug 24, 2003)

varagon said:
			
		

> *You have done a wonderful job at adapting and using this module in your game.  The Hamlet of Thumble was a great product to playtest and help Ed Cha at Open World Press with.
> 
> I hope you continue to work with Thumble and make it a recurring town in your adventurers travels, as Ed's first successful attempt is a great module and something all DMs can use in their campaigns.  Look for his next product sometime in the near future.
> 
> Robert 'Bob' Nolan *




This product is awesome! My players have played 4 sessions and they all love the product as well. I know his next product will be just as good, and I will make sure it is in my grubby hands soon after it's release.


----------



## Ed Cha (Aug 25, 2003)

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> *
> 
> This product is awesome! My players have played 4 sessions and they all love the product as well. I know his next product will be just as good, and I will make sure it is in my grubby hands soon after it's release.  *




Hairy Minotaur, you really make my day every time! Thanks again and again for all the kind words and support. 

The next product the Village of Oester is going to be an interesting book, I think. It will have a similar style to The Hamlet of Thumble, but the tone will be quite different-- dark, creepy, perverted, and even sick. I hope it doesn't turn off readers, but the topics of sex and demon-worshipping are covered, albeit in a non-"inyourface" kind of way, hopefully. 

We should have an announcement and cover image for it, soon enough, in the Publisher's Forum.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Aug 26, 2003)

*the end of session 3*

Alriand walks up to the rear entrance to the house, she checks the door and finds it unlocked. She enters through the kitchen, and stops to listen for any noise. Hearing none she makes her way to the stairs, noting how bare the inside of the house actually is. There's no pictures on any of the walls, there's not even a plant in the kitchen or the main hallway. She reaches the stairs that lead to the second floor, and notes that the bottom step is completely gone. She pauses and wonders with the state of disrepair that the part of the house she's seen is in, just how much of anything of worth will be found in the house. That thought quickly dissipates with the memory of her moment of weakness at Owecyrr's house. She makes her way up the stairs and counts three steps in desperate need of repair, and two others that are on their way. Reaching the landing at the top of the stairs she heads to her right and comes to a closed door. Listening at the door she hears no sound and checks the doorknob, this door is also unlocked. Opening the door and entering the room Alriand finds the entire room to be empty, not even a cobweb. Closing the door she heads back towards the stairs and tries a door opposite the staircase. Listening at the door she hears dripping water. Not bothering to check the door she opens it and finds the bathroom. The dripping water sound was from a very soaked towel that is draped across the side of the bathtub. There is also another towel hanging from a nail against the wall to her right. The mirror is cracked and there is a very strong odor of mildew, but nothing of any value, no porcelain, no bath oils, not even lye let alone soap. she exits the room not bothering to close the door. Turning to her right she is faced with the last remaining door upstairs. As she walks down the hallway she passes a portrait of a male and female halfling smiling and standing in front of what looks to be this very house. Alriand takes a closer look and decides that it is this house looking much more splendid in the picture than in it's current state. She leaves the portrait and puts an ear to the door. She hears very soft crying or sobbing coming from the other side, unable to make out any words she checks the door and finds it unlocked. Opening it slowly and as quietly as possible, she sees a lone halfling man siting on the edge of a mattress that's laying on the floor. A quick glance around the room, and she spots a small chest with a bouquet of flowers in a vase resting on top of the chest. There are two windows, one facing north and the other east. The East window has some flimsy curtain hanging in on it. Her attention is then snapped back to the halfling crying on the bed. As he's crying he keeps looking down at the floor in front of him. He cries out loud for help from Penella to end his suffering, as he can no longer bear to look into his wife's eyes and tell her one more thing has to be sold, or one more fix it job around the house has to wait. He's sick and tired of all the looks people give him when he walks down the street, and now they're starting to give those same looks to his wife, and he blames himself. Creeping up behind him Alriand gets a look at what is on the floor in front of the halfling, it's a beautiful dagger, a real piece of work. Quietly drawing her sap off her belt, she whacks the back of the head of the halfling, unfortunately for Alriand that didn't knock him out. The halfling grabs the back of his head and turns to face his attacker. Alriand takes another swing but this one hits him on the left arm by the elbow. Thoroughly pissed now the halfling snarls and screams "I'll kill you! you come hear to steal from me when I have nothing left!" he bends down and picks up the dagger. Alriand drops her sap, and draws her rapier. The halfling lunges at Alriand, who easily dodges the strike, she then follows up with a quick jab to the halfling's side. Finding it's mark the rapier's blade sinks into flesh and between two ribs. The halfling drops to one knee and grabs his side. He turns to face Alriand before the dagger slips from his grip and clangs to the floor, which is quickly followed by the halfling's body falling face first onto the floor. Walking over to the halfling whose breathing has become shallow, Alriand pulls out her dagger and finishes the deal. She pockets the dagger on the floor and drops one of the gold pieces she found under the shed, onto the back of the halfling. She then moves to the downstairs and exits the building the same way she came in, with no one the wiser. She then decides to make her way to the center of town to see what all the hub bub is about.


----------



## Ed Cha (Aug 28, 2003)

You may have done a better job fleshing out The Hamlet of Thumble than I did when I ran it with my group. Kudos to you! 

How often does your group play? It looks like you have some very interesting players who like to describe their actions in as much detail and realism as their DM! 

I'd love to see you in action sometime. Maybe you could run a game based on THoT next year at Gen Con.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Aug 28, 2003)

Ed Cha said:
			
		

> You may have done a better job fleshing out The Hamlet of Thumble than I did when I ran it with my group. Kudos to you!
> 
> How often does your group play? It looks like you have some very interesting players who like to describe their actions in as much detail and realism as their DM!
> 
> I'd love to see you in action sometime. Maybe you could run a game based on THoT next year at Gen Con.




We play every Sunday night for about six hours a shot. We usually don't get much done as we have a lot of fun playing and there's always jokes going around. I'd run a game if you played in it.


----------



## Ed Cha (Aug 28, 2003)

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> We play every Sunday night for about six hours a shot. We usually don't get much done as we have a lot of fun playing and there's always jokes going around. I'd run a game if you played in it.




Sounds like fun! I'd love to play every week, but my group is taking a break over the summer.

As much as I'd love to play in one of your games, my Gen Con schedule is so tight that I generally can't play in ANY games. I'm usually running from the booth at the exhibit hall to running games to meeting with folks and then to my favorite place, the auction! 

I would, however, very much like to drop by and see how you do your thing and possibly play an NPC! Now that would be cool.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Aug 29, 2003)

That works for me.   

This has been one of the best experiences of my DM career. Of course by next year The Village of Oester will be out. I could run that and you can stop by and play the succubus?


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Aug 29, 2003)

Conceding to Daigren's assertion that the dead body was that of a kobold, Rillkep tells Wilby and another halfling standing nearby to pick up the thing and bring it back to the jailhouse. He then tells Tharhack, Bimbar, and Rebrey that they are not welcome to follow him. Turning his back to them he waves off the crowd telling them the situation is under control, and to please return to their day's work. Most of the men turn to leave, but a lot of the children stay to admire Tharhack and to hear him retell his story of how he beat back the beast. Making sure to embellish it more and more as he retells the story Tharhack is more than please to tell the children. With most of the women waiting around to tell their children to hurry along. Rebrey notices that Rillkep didn't make it very far towards the jailhouse, as he seems to be in a heated argument with a halfling women a block south of the well. Rebrey walks around behind a house near the intersection to try and hear what the conversation is about. He's able to make out that the woman has lost someone or something, and is upset that Rillkep has yet to find it. The woman leaves Rillkep standing on the road as she runs off back to the North past the well, and into a house on the corner of the next block. Looking back at Rillkep, Rebrey watches him shuffle along head down towards the jailhouse. Rebrey returns to the well as the last of the crowd is breaking up around Tharhack. Rebrey tells Bimbar that he'll have to go talk to the halfling girl Cora by himself as Rebrey wants to check on something else first, and if he gets done with that then he'll meet Bimbar at Cora's house. Tharhack asks to come along with Bimbar to meet Cora, and Bimbar agrees. 

Sprinting along the riverbank Alriand makes her way north towards the last house in the Hamlet. After watching Bimbar, Rebrey, and Tharhack break up she hurries along river's edge. She reaches her goal, the last house, and circles around to the North away from the Hamlet. Creeping up to the only north facing window Alriand peers inside and sees no movement. Listening she hears someone in an adjacent room rummaging through some drawers and cursing aloud. Alriand makes her way to the front door and places a gold piece on the porch next to the door. She then moves to the shed, dropping a gold piece every 8 to 10 feet along the way. Once she reaches the shed she looks back to the house to make sure she wasn't followed, then begins clearing off the dirt and debris from the hiding place of the chest she'd found last night. Digging the chest up she leaves it alone to sit in the shallow hole. She then hears the front door open and she rolls herself over to the far side of the shed staying low to the ground in a small patch of tall grass. A halfling emerges from the house and walks off in a northeasterly direction towards a small group of trees about 200 yards away. Alriand then watches as he meets a tall man, probably human, although Alriand cannot tell from this distance. The tall man appears to be in armor though as his head is pointed and she cannot see any outline of hair. They talk for about ten minutes before the halfling makes his way back to the house. The tall man however slips away unnoticed by Alriand. The halfling climbs the couple of steps up his porch and stops suddenly, noticing the gold piece he bends down to pick it up, and gives out a loud shout. Alriand then puts her plan into motion.


----------



## Ed Cha (Aug 31, 2003)

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> That works for me.
> 
> This has been one of the best experiences of my DM career. Of course by next year The Village of Oester will be out. I could run that and you can stop by and play the succubus?




Glad you are enjoying it and thanks again for the compliment! 

I'll play the demon seductress, but I *WON'T* be wearing a wet t-shirt, okay.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Sep 1, 2003)

Rebrey comes up to the house of the halfling woman he followed, the smell of wildflowers fills the air. Rebrey thinks that this house is the only house he's seen and the only house he can see that has a garden in the front of it. He walks up the path and to the door. Before he knocks though he tries to listen at the door, hearing the voices of children, and unable to make anything intelligible out, he knocks on the door. A middle-aged plain looking halfling woman answers. Rebrey notices she's been crying, eyes are bloodshot, cheeks flushed, and there's even a wet trail down the right side of her face from a tear. She tells him she's sorry but she has not baked any pies, and to please call again tomorrow. The face of a small child peeks out from around the waist of the woman and peers up at Rebrey. Rebrey tells her he saw her argument with Rillkep, and would like to offer his assistance in finding whatever of hers that's been lost. The halfling looks into Rebrey's eyes for a second before succumbing to tears and dropping to her knees, the child standing next to her gives a hug and then tells Rebrey that Lalee is missing, and they can't find her. Rebrey asks who Lalee is, the child says that's his sister. The halfling woman sobs harder, Rebrey picks her up off the floor and brings her inside to the dining table. He fills a glass with water and sets it down in front of her. He kneels next to her and asks if he can ask her some questions, she doesn't have to talk she can just nod her head yes or no. The woman agrees, Rebrey asks if Lalee is missing, The woman nods yes. Rebrey asks if Lalee is her daughter, the woman nods yes again. Rebrey asks if she can hold up how many fingers for how many days she's been missing, woman holds up a single finger. Rebrey asks if she told Rillkep about Lalee, the woman nods yes. Rebrey asks if he can see the place where she thinks Lalee was last known to be. The woman nods yes, and gets up and leads Rebrey into a small room with a single crib. The cribs stands against a wall adjacent the only window in the room. Rebrey walks into the room, not knowing what he's looking for, he checks out the crib, then checks out the window. Reaching the window, Rebrey notices there are scratches or maybe claw marks along the base of the window and a couple of inches below the window as well. Rebrey opens the window and notices the same marks on the outside of the house. "It's the yappies, I know it, but he won't even go looking for her." The woman cries from behind Rebrey. Rebrey tells her he will find her child, and gives her a hug before leaving. Rebrey walks outside and starts to make his way back to the well, when a child comes running out from the house and stops him. The child asks if Rebrey is really going to find his sister. Rebrey assures him that he will. The child asks if maybe Rebrey can find the witch who keeps coming to his dreams. Rebrey asks why he thinks he needs help from his nightmares. The child says that the ugly witch keeps asking him what the hamlet is doing about the yappies problem. This last statement strikes Rebrey as very odd. He asks the child's name, and the name of his mother. The child says his name is Arthur and his mom's name is Perythea, Arthur asks that Rebrey hurry as his mom didn't make any pies yesterday, and he misses his mom's pies very much. Rebrey tells Arthur that the next time he sees him he'll have Lalee with him. 

Bimbar comes up to Cora's house and sees a family of three. He walks up to the father and asks for permission to speak with his daughter. The man ushers his wife and a little girl into the house, then asks what business Bimbar has with her. Bimbar says he understands that Cora has told some people she found where the "yappies" live, and he'd like to ask her about that. The father tells Bimbar that Cora has told Rillkep all she knows about that and all it's caused is grief to his daughter. Bimbar tells him that with all due respect Rillkep apparently doesn't want to investigate Cora's claims, Bimbar explains that's irresponsible. Bimbar tells the man that if he believes that his daughter is telling the truth then it's his duty to ride the back of Rillkep until he investigates those claims. Bimbar then explains that all he's trying to do is help Rillkep back investigating these claims himself. If Cora is mistaken then he has nothing to worry about, if she's telling the truth then she's saved the whole town. Evengard thinks about Bimbar words for a moment, then nods and motions Bimbar to follow him into his house.


----------



## Ed Cha (Sep 2, 2003)

Have you seen my new avatar?  It's the demon seductress I was talking to you about. I'll show the cover with her on it very soon in the Publishers Forum. 

Rebrey seems like a character that actually has shown some sympathy among the PCs. I'd be curious to know how his interaction continues to develop within the hamlet. 

It sounds like Bimbar's investigation is putting the party on track for the adventure soon. Please tell me how p. 29 goes. There is always something surprising that happens there. One player at Gen Con had a very fun and creative solution for getting out of that little conundrum! That was a great game.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Sep 2, 2003)

Ed Cha said:
			
		

> Have you seen my new avatar?  It's the demon seductress I was talking to you about. I'll show the cover with her on it very soon in the Publishers Forum.
> 
> Rebrey seems like a character that actually has shown some sympathy among the PCs. I'd be curious to know how his interaction continues to develop within the hamlet.
> 
> It sounds like Bimbar's investigation is putting the party on track for the adventure soon. Please tell me how p. 29 goes. There is always something surprising that happens there. One player at Gen Con had a very fun and creative solution for getting out of that little conundrum! That was a great game.




I love your new avatar that's great.     Who did the art? 

Yep things are starting to move along now, and yes I am excitedly awaiting that encounter


----------



## Ed Cha (Sep 4, 2003)

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> I love your new avatar that's great.     Who did the art?
> 
> Yep things are starting to move along now, and yes I am excitedly awaiting that encounter




Storn Cook did it! He really captured her very well and it is already one of my favorite RPG pics. 

I've attached an interior picture that is in sketch right now for this being:

http://www.openworldpress.com/1b.html

You seem to do an excellent job handling separate encounters for your group. I try to recommend not doing this as it can be a challenging task and cause a diversion of interests for the party. How do you manage to do this so well during your games? Do you take players aside each time or do you play it out in front of the entire group? 

I've also posted some links to tips on DMing and playing in an evil campaign here at the Web site:

http://www.openworldpress.com

You might find those articles interesting for your particular game.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Sep 5, 2003)

Ed Cha said:
			
		

> Storn Cook did it! He really captured her very well and it is already one of my favorite RPG pics.
> 
> I've attached an interior picture that is in sketch right now for this being:
> 
> ...




Assistant DM!!  
I have a guy who I DM in a high level campaign help out. It works out great for both of us. Everyone gets to play their part and the asst. DM gets to learn on the job slowly (he does the store bought modules good, but if the part deviates from the path, he has difficulty keeping it together. This way the pressure is off him and he can come to me with any questions. Hopefully once this campaign gets into the mid-levels he'll be confident and I'll get the chance to play a character again.) 

I did look at those tips and they were a help, as were the tips found at the back of The Hamlet of Thumble. Are you keeping/adding those into The Village of Oester?


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Sep 5, 2003)

The halfling runs over to his shed and throws off the wood and dirt covering the chest. Throwing open the top, Alriand hears the halfling scream "thief!" and covers up his chest again. Alriand watches as the halfling man storms off to the South in a half-jog half-limp. She waits until he's passing the well, then gets up and runs to his front door. Finding the door locked, she whips out her lockpicks and goes to work on the lock. After two tries she gets it open. Running through the house until she finds the bedroom, she opens the bottom drawer on the dresser. She places the knife she got from the halfling she killed under the clothes in the drawer. She then leaves the house the same way she got in, dropping gold pieces from the halfling's treasure cache all along her path. Reaching the front door, Alriand then takes a left and heads to the river bank, then heads south along the bank until she reaches the mid point of the field south of the halfling's house. Taking out a ration she sits down on the grass and proceeds to watch the show about to unfold. 
Bimbar is led through Evengard's house to his daughter Cora's room. With Evengard standing by, Bimbar questions Cora about the location of the "yappies" home, how she found it, and about how long it would take someone to reach this place. Cora tells Bimbar that she can lead him there. Her father immediately protests and tells her he's not letting her do that, it's far too dangerous. With a good mental map in hand, Bimbar takes his leave of Cora and Evengard and goes to round up the troops. He gathers Rebrey and Tharhack, who decided some rest and prayer was needed this morning, Bimbar tells them of his conversation with Cora. Rebrey tells them of the missing child, to which Tharhack is very concerned about and demands to leave immediately. The trio agree and set out to collect the fourth member of the team. 
After searching for an hour they find Alriand sitting in a field on the northside of town. Alriand resists going initially, claiming she entering her resting time and would need at least another hour before she was ready to go. The men decide to leave her there and after getting halfway to the bridge over the river, Alriand curses and gets up to follow them. Just as they reach the bridge they see Rillkep and another halfling exit the jailhouse with the other halfling continuously waving Rillkep to keep up with him as he heads back north through the town. Reaching the bridge Bimbar asks the guards for his weapon and shield back, as he's off to end the "yappy" threat Denbel explains that they misplaced it, but assures Bimbar that they'll find it for him tonight, and it'll be there for him in the morning. Sighing Bimbar tells the guards that if the "yappies" get by him because he's weaponless, he hopes that the guards are armed well enough to protect the Hamlet. The guards stare at each other as the party heads off over the bridge. 
Reaching the other side they head north along the river's edge for about half a mile and then head into the woods. After trudging about for two hours they hear guttural sounds coming for somewhere to the right of their locations, they also hear what seems to be voice speaking in common, coming from the same direction. Conferring with each other the party decides to ignore the sounds and continue on their present course. As midday approaches the party stops for lunch, Alriand decides to go and climb a tree to get a better look of the forrest in the direction they are heading. After walking for about ten minutes she comes up on a wretched old woman picking through a bush looking for berries. Alriand freezes and hides behind a tree, watching the woman until she's sure the woman didn't see her. Alriand silently makes her way to behind the woman. Placing her dagger at the back of the woman's neck Alriand clenches the pommel tighter, but just before she's about to strike the woman begins to turn and look behind her. The visage on the woman's face startles Alriand and she misses the woman's neck. The woman lifts her staff above her head and tells Alriand to stay back or she'll curse her. Alriand beats her to it and gives the woman some choice curses of her own before slashing out and cutting into the woman's left shoulder. Screeching the woman begins to shrink, her skin turns black and as she's shrinking her irises grow bigger. Her arms turn into wings and her mouth forms a beak. Suddenly there is a small black bird standing where the old woman just was. Flapping it's wings it takes flight. Alriand wings her dagger at it as it rises over her head and manages to clip a wing. Flapping in obvious pain the bird is unable to gain any more height and takes off to the North only five feet off the ground. Alriand tries to throw another dagger but as she's pulling it out of her belt, her grip loosens and she ends up flinging it behind her and into a tree. The bird uses this chance to double time it away from Alriand, and into the cover of the woods.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Sep 7, 2003)

Upset that another creature survived her attack, Alriand with draw her misfired blade from the tree behind her and returned to camp. Arriving at the camp as the men are getting ready to head on. Bimbar asks if she saw anything of interest ahead of them, replying that there's nothing but trees as far as you can see, Alriand starts off into the woods first. She gets two steps in before a twig snaps behind the group, and a couple of birds take flight from a tree in the direction of the sound. In unison the party draw their weapons and take defensive stances. Alriand watches the birds closely as they fly off to the East, while the rest of the party fan out and watch the foliage in front of them, and listening for any other sounds to come from the bushes. They hear steps coming towards them, Alriand not wanting to see the old woman or the shapechanging halfling again, fires off a preemptive strike with a dagger. It whizzes into a bush and lands somewhere in the middle of it's tangle of branches and leaves. Tharhack upset with Alriand's cowardice, strides forward into the brush. The rest of the party hears Tharhack stomp around and swat away some branches but still no appearance by anyone or anything. After a few tense moments of complete silence, Bimbar calls out for Tharhack but hears no response. Alriand looks around for a nearby tree to climb, spots one and makes her way over to it. Then Tharhack's voice booms from the brush telling Bimbar that he's found the culprit, stepping back into sight Tharhack holds a small halfling child in his arms. Bimbar recognizes it as Cora. Cora tells Bimbar that she knew he'd mess the directions up and get lost, so she came out to lead "big nose" to the "yappies" home. Realizing that he's going to catch hell for this he asks what the other members of the party think they should do with Cora. Tharhack and Rebrey feel that she needs to be taken back to her home before they press on, Alriand advises that they just leave her here. She obviously can find her way around the woods without their help, and it's not their fault she walked out here. Bimbar considers all the replies and states that he wants to get to the kobold home as soon as possible, and at this point the fastest way to do that is going to be allowing Cora to lead them there. Tharhack and Alriand groan and moan about that decision for their individual reasons. Rebrey gets behind Bimbar's decision reminding the group about the halfling infant that's missing, Alriand argues that he can't even prove the kobolds have the baby. Rebrey tells her that he knows what he saw and he will prove his hunch correct once they arrive at the kobold's place. Tharhack says if Cora is coming along then he wishes to carry her and be her protector, not missing another opportunity to flex to emphasize his point. 

Walking another hour Cora tells Tharhack that the "yappies" home is real close. Alriand scouts ahead, and comes back a couple minutes later confirming that there is a small mound ahead. Bimbar asks if she made a check of the perimeter for any kobolds. Alriand says no, and heads off to go do that. Bimbar asks Cora when was the last time she was here. Cora answers two days ago, Bimbar asks her is she saw any of the "yappies" coming and going from their house. Cora says she saw four of them, they left in that direction (pointing to the North). They wait for Alriand to come back, she states that there are no kobolds within fifty feet around the mound. Bimbar checks the position of the sun and surmises that they probably have about four more hours of sunlight, and since the kobolds seem to be most active at night, they had better get in, and get in deep before the kobolds know what hit them. The party agrees, and they head toward to mound. Tharhack stops Rebrey and asks him if he would like to receive a blessing from Kord to help with the coming battle. Rebrey asks what that means. Tharhack tells him he would like to cast Aid on Rebrey for the coming battle. Rebrey agrees and Tharhack casts the spell and happily flexes afterward.


----------



## Ed Cha (Sep 9, 2003)

An assistant DM! Where can I get one of those? You're so lucky! 

I'm not sure if I'm going to continue including GM Tips at the back of each product. I want to, but I always seem to run out of space. I'm going to try to make the margins and font size a little larger this time to accomodate people who thought the text was too densely packed in for The Hamlet of Thumble. 

I like how you've portrayed Cora, but remember she turns out to be quite strong-willed and feisty when she has to and yet deeply tied to the tranquility of the forest culture. 

The players better watch out for Raziel. She's got some tricks up her sleeve. They should also remember GMs are encouraged to have NPCs progress in level on subsequent visits in any World of Whitethorn adventure setting.

I really love this Alriand character and Tharhack cracks me up! Great stuff here. It's making me really look forward to re-starting my game in early October. I'll also be running a demo game at Neutral Ground next Wednesday using The Hamlet of Thumble, so that should be fun, too.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Sep 9, 2003)

Ed Cha said:
			
		

> An assistant DM! Where can I get one of those? You're so lucky!
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm going to continue including GM Tips at the back of each product. I want to, but I always seem to run out of space. I'm going to try to make the margins and font size a little larger this time to accomodate people who thought the text was too densely packed in for The Hamlet of Thumble.
> 
> ...




I plan on posting the burrow encounter tonight, wait until you see how these guys faired. It was definately a night to remember. The witch will be making a return appearance very soon, as will the "ogre"


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Sep 10, 2003)

*The burrow*

The party approaches the mound, looking for an entrance, the party spreads out and surrounds the mound from about 20 feet away. No one sees any visible entrance, after shooting down the idea that the entrance is on top, the party decides to get close and search the mound by hand for the entrance. After groping around in twigs, dirt, grass, and leaves, the party still hasn't located the entrance. About to give up Bimbar notices Cora standing in front of the mound just far enough on a curve that he can't see what's in front of her. Getting up to tell her to come over next to him, Bimbar notices a pile of foliage at Cora's feet, but more impressively a small thatch door in front of her. Embarrassed that he had just checked that area but couldn't find anything, Bimbar thanks Cora for her efforts and calls the rest of the party over to his location. Tharhack suggests they knockdown the door and rush in pounding everything in sight. Alriand agrees as probably there was some sort of guard posted behind the door, and for all the noise they were making searching for this entrance someone was bound to hear them. Alriand however feels that instead of rushing in swords drawn blood blazing, she suggests setting the mound on fire and cutting down any survivors that come running out. Rebrey adamantly refuses to do that as the halfling child may be inside. Alriand calls Rebrey on what to her sounded like doubt about whether or not the child is in custody of the kobolds.

 As an argument breaks out between Alriand and Rebrey, Tharhack grabs the small door with a hand on each side, and forcibly disengages it from the mound. Alriand and Rebrey halt their disagreement when the small door flies over their heads landing on the ground about ten feet behind them. Bimbar standing in disbelief snaps back to attention once the reality of the door not being there and whatever was on the other side now able to see the party standing outside. Bimbar quickly gathers up Cora, who tried to wander over to see inside the hole, and moves her kicking and screaming off to the right of the hole. Alriand and Rebrey decide against yelling at Tharhack and instead shrug their shoulders and drawn a dagger and a heavy flail respectively. Tharhack peers into the hole and sees that a small corridor leads off into darkness after 30 feet. Looking over at Bimbar, Tharhack flexes long enough to take a crossbow bolt in the thigh from down the corridor. Cora shrieks and Bimbar tells her to hide in the woods and not let herself be seen by anyone until he comes back out of the hole. Bimbar then pivots around the entrance of the hole and charges down the corridor, getting 20 feet in, Bimbar sees three kobolds lined up 20 feet from him. Two kobolds have crossbows and the other has a short spear. Alriand looks at Rebrey and motions him to go first. Rebrey moves up next to Tharhack, and tries to see down to corridor, but only sees the back of Bimbar. Rebrey calls out to Bimbar and asks him what he sees. Alriand moves to behind Tharhack and uses his massive frame as cover while she peeks around his waist down the corridor. Tharhack yanks the bolt out of his thigh, and yells to the kobolds that they are cowards and he will take their puny splinter and ram it down their throats. He then puts on his spiked gauntlets and grasps the bolt in his right hand. He then moves to just inside the door, where he has to crouch, but enough to where his frame blocks almost all of the sunlight so that his darkvision will kick in. One kobold fires off a bolt at Bimbar but they aim too high and it pierces the ceiling of the corridor. The other two kobolds make a lot of high pitched barking noises but don't advance. Bimbar continues charging down the hall and hears Rebrey shout out asking for what he sees. Bimbar gets out "thr....." before he falls through the floor of the corridor and lands chest first onto a wooden spike, impaling himself through his right lung. Rebrey hears Bimbar's voice trail off and the sickening thud of a body. He elects to wait until Tharhack has moved through the hole, instead of trying to trample him. Alriand looks on in shock behind Tharhack as she watches the gnome disappear through the floor. Tharhack shouts in anger at the kobolds and squeezes through the opening and pushes his way hunched over down the corridor to the edge of the pit, kneels and calls out to Bimbar. Rebrey quickly follows Tharhack into the corridor and stops just behind him. Alriand gets out her flint stones and holds them in her left hand, as she steps just inside the threshold.

The kobolds, delighted that the pit worked, take another shot at Tharhack. This time their bolt hits Tharhack in the right shoulder, eliciting another shout from the 1/2 orc. Rebrey drops his heavy flail, and pulls out a crossbow himself. However he must wait for Tharhack to move before he can get a clear enough shot. Alriand advances another five feet and is now behind Rebrey. Tharhack drops a bottle of liquid on the ground next to him, he then tells Rebrey to attend to Bimbar until Tharhack can get there. Tharhack then pulls the bolt out of his shoulder, holds it in his other hand, takes a step, plants his foot against the side of the pit, and launches himself at the kobolds. Tharhack easily clears the fifteen foot distance and lands in front of the kobold with the spear. The kobold was so startled however that he missed a feeble attempt to stab Tharhack. The kobold to Tharhack's left, drops his crossbow and turns to run, However Tharhack manages to skewer the kobold's head to the wall with the bolt in his left hand. The other kobold with a crossbow fries at Rebrey but misses badly, sailing the bolt down the corridor behind Rebrey. The spear wielding kobold then takes a wild stab at Tharhack but misses him. Rebrey looks down the pit at the back of Bimbar, then looks at his crossbow. He decides to drop the crossbow and scoop up the bottle then jump feet first down the pit, a little to the right of where Bimbar is. Alriand takes another five feet, and chucks a dagger at the kobold with the crossbow, hitting it in the forearm. Tharhack then takes the other bolt filled fist, and permanently pins the crossbow kobolds left arm to his ribcage, ending it's life. 

The last kobold begins to shout as he turns to run, only to catch a spiked gauntlet to the head. The kobold falls lifeless as Tharhack pounds the dirt floor with both fists. Rebrey remarkably makes it safely to the floor of the pit, and hears Bimbar's fluid filled breathing becoming shallower as he tries to remove Bimbar from the spike. He manages to get Bimbar off the wooden spike, and onto the ground. Turning him over Rebrey unstops the bottle with his teeth and shoves the bottle's opening into Bimbar's mouth.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Sep 11, 2003)

Tharhack takes a look past the kobold's position, and spies circular 20 x 20 chamber. There is a long plank on the floor and another corridor leaving the room off to the north. Tharhack grabs the plank and pulls it back to the pit. Alriand gathers up Rebrey's flail and crossbow, and reaches the edge of the pit. Peering down she sees Rebrey holding Bimbar in the middle of a tangle of wooden spikes and tree roots. Alriand asks Rebrey if Bimbar is going to be all right, Rebrey doesn't answer, he just looks up at Alriand. Tharhack returns with the plank and places it over the pit. He swings his legs over the edge of the pit and kicks away any spikes his feet come into contact with. Satisfied that the area immediately below him is clear, Tharhack jumps down to the floor of the pit and safely makes his way over to Bimbar. Checking Bimbar over he tells Rebrey the potion staved off his demise, and now the power of Kord will save his life. Placing his hands over the wound on Bimbar's chest, Tharhack recites a prayer that will heal some of Bimbar's wound. A soft blue light appears in the palms of Tharhack's hands as the cure light wounds spell does it's work. Bimbar's breathing becomes instantly stronger and he even opens his eyes. Trying to sit up but only wincing in pain instead, Bimbar thanks Tharhack. Rebrey helps Bimbar to sit up, and then to stand. Tharhack helps lift Bimbar up to Alriand who is standing on the plank, then helps Rebrey up to the plank. Rebrey and Alriand then help Tharhack up to the plank and then the party regroups on the entrance side of the pit. 
Tharhack asks if they're heading back to town now, or pressing on. Alriand wants to return to the Hamlet and leave this deathtrap. Rebrey points out that if they leave now, when they return the defense will be ready and ten times worse than this. Plus this leaves the Hamlet open to retaliatory strikes if they leave with only three guards down. Bimbar agrees and asks Tharhack how much healing he has left, to which Tharhack replies "enough to take care of both of us." Bimbar sides with Rebrey and asks that once he and Tharhack are healed that they press on and take out the kobolds while they have the chance. Tharhack immediately goes to work on Bimbar, and then finishes up with himself. Alriand makes her way across the pit in a huff and tells the men she'll go look for any more pits up ahead before someone else falls into one. 
The men then traverse the pit and come into the circular room, Rebrey and Tharhack move to guard the North exit from this room, while Alriand and Bimbar search the room. Finding only crossbows, bolts, slings, and a small pile of smooth stones, Bimbar and Alriand gather up the equipment and dump it all in the pit. They then return to the room, and Alriand heads up the North corridor very slowly checking the ground, walls, and ceiling for anything amiss.


----------



## Ed Cha (Sep 11, 2003)

Har har har! They always FALL for that trap! 

That half-orc Tharhack is pretty bold though jumping over to get into the midst of the kobolds! Usually, after one person falls into the trap, everyone just tries to get that person out and get the heck out of there.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Sep 13, 2003)

Ed Cha said:
			
		

> Har har har! They always FALL for that trap!
> 
> That half-orc Tharhack is pretty bold though jumping over to get into the midst of the kobolds! Usually, after one person falls into the trap, everyone just tries to get that person out and get the heck out of there.




Well, his player plays Tharhack as a zealous member of Kord's order, firmly beliving that might makes right. In my homebrew I allow the players to use intimidate checks based on strength, so his flexing actually serves a purpose other than showing off.


----------



## Ed Cha (Sep 13, 2003)

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> Well, his player plays Tharhack as a zealous member of Kord's order, firmly beliving that might makes right. In my homebrew I allow the players to use intimidate checks based on strength, so his flexing actually serves a purpose other than showing off.




That's a good idea that I may apply to my game, too, but what about the charismatic rogue or wizard that wants to Intimidate a monster to back down?


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Sep 13, 2003)

Ed Cha said:
			
		

> That's a good idea that I may apply to my game, too, but what about the charismatic rogue or wizard that wants to Intimidate a monster to back down?




I still allow the CHA based intimidate. My players can chose either way they want, but must stay with that method.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Sep 14, 2003)

With Alriand scouting about ten feet in front of the party, the group moves along a corridor that curves to the right about 45 degrees. Alriand stops the party as she rounds the bend enough to where a squareish room comes into view, pressing her back to the dirt wall of the corridor, Alriand slowly approaches the room. Reaching about five feet from the entrance to the room, she sticks her neck out enough to try to see as much of the room as she can without letting her back leave the wall. With her elven eyes she can see that the room is devoid of any kobolds, or any other beasts for that matter, and she can see an exit to the North and one to the East. She motions for the rest of the party to move up. Bimbar, Tharhack, then Rebrey holding a torch and bring up the rear. Alriand enters the room and notices another exit, this one to the West. With three exits to chose from, Alriand communicates with Bimbar via hand signals. Asking Bimbar which passage they should try first, Alriand explains that from her vantage point she can surmise that the North corridor appears to dead-end in rubble, the East passage ends in a door, and she cannot see into the West passage. Bimbar advises her to move up to the West passage and take a peek down there while he and Tharhack move into the room, and Rebrey waits just beyond the threshold. Alriand checks out the West passage using one eye to peer around the corner and into the darkness. She sees what appear to be two dog shaped creatures at the far end of the passage, about 25 feet down. She relays this info to Bimbar who has Tharhack make his way to the East exit, and has Rebrey come up to the West exit. 

Upon seeing the light of Rebrey's torch and hearing the light jingling sound of his chain shirt, the two dogs race down the corridor towards the party barking the whole way. Rebrey pivots, and drops the torch, to meet the charge of the first dog who while passing Alriand's hidden position takes a dagger jab to it's side opening up a nice sized wound on it's right flank. The dog yelps out in surprise and pain, and turns it's head back to see what caused the pain, just as Rebrey's heavy flail hits home breaking the dog's neck. The dog's lifeless body lands at Bimbar's feet, who steps over it's body and in front of Rebrey as the next dog appears out of the passage way. This one however stops at Alriand instead of going on to Bimbar. Tharhack moves to the North side of the East passageway standing half in the room and half in the corridor, keeping one eye on the battle and one on the door at the end of the East corridor. Alriand jabs at the new dog and misses wildly. Rebrey then moves up behind the dog so that it is flanked by Alriand and himself, the dog snaps at Rebrey as he moves past it, but it's mouth only takes in a bite of air. Rebrey tries his luck again, but swings over the dogs head. Bimbar then moves up and takes a swing at the dog, he also misses the dog, however he overswings his warhammer and ends up slamming it into his own left knee, crushing the joint causing Bimbar to fall to the floor screaming in agony. The dog liking a prone body to hit, clamps down on Bimbar's right ankle drawing blood from under his boots. Alriand slashes out with her dagger again, this time slicing the animal across the back causing it to let go of Bimbar. Rebrey tries again and with the animal flanked, he slams the head of the flail into the left side of the dog breaking some ribs, momentarily stunning it as the wind is knocked out of the dog. Alas it still does not fall, Bimbar unable to stand, sits up and takes a swipe at the dog from a sitting position but his feeble swing missed it's mark. The dog takes another snap at the downed gnome, this time latching on to Bimbar's left foot, and shaking the leg from side to side, wrenching the shattered knee in the process. Tharhack motions for the party to keep it down as he can hear noises coming down the corridor from beyond the door. Alriand stabs again at the dog, and cuts a deep gash along it's neck, the dog lets go of Bimbar and turns to Alriand. Collapsing at her feet bleeding and breathing hard, Alriand gives it a couple kicks to the head. She then assists Rebrey in getting Bimbar moved against the South wall of the room, so he can be propped up in a sitting position. Tharhack asks for Rebrey to relieve him from guarding the East passage, so that he can check out Bimbar. After swapping positions with Rebrey, Tharhack tells Bimbar his knee is shattered and both of his ankles are pretty messed up as well. He tells Bimbar that he won't be able to heal him up all the way, and the best he could probably do now would leave Bimbar with a bad limp, until tomorrow. Bimbar tells him not to do that, as that would use up all their healing, and someone's life may be in danger later on and there won't be any healing left. Bimbar asks Alriand to check the way they came to make sure no kobolds have entered the burrow behind them, and they'll have to exit the burrow, make camp, heal up, and try again tomorrow morning.

Alriand races off back down the corridor they entered this room from. Meanwhile Rebrey voices his displeasure with this new plan, as his main concern is making sure the halfling infant is not in the clutches of these kobolds. Tharhack sides with Rebrey, explaining that all they've done is kill a couple of guards and two pets, and that the current show of force by the party will leave the kobolds optimistic about their chances with the party. He advises they press on, or at least get as far into the mound as is needed to show the kobolds that messing with them or the Hamlet will result in the death of the whole clan. Bimbar mulls this over as Alriand comes back with a sullen look on her face. 

"the entrance....... it's on fire"

"what! You've sealed our fate, you stupid elf!" shouts Rebrey

"what? You think I did this? You hairless ape, if I wanted you dead, I'd have gutted you while you slept."

"I saw you with your flint stones, plus you wanted to burn the thing down earlier." Rebrey says as he starts walking toward Alriand.

"Enough!" Shouts Bimbar. "Our path has been decided, Tharhack make me limp, and lets pray there's another way out of here."


----------



## pogre (Sep 14, 2003)

Still reading HM - a lot of good gaming cooking in Champaign County eh?


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Sep 14, 2003)

pogre said:
			
		

> Still reading HM - a lot of good gaming cooking in Champaign County eh?




And from the thread on the main discussion list about the guy visiting central illinois, it looks like there are quite a few people in this county who are gaming. Did you ever shop at Bear Productions before they closed? Man I miss that store. Greatest selection of minitures and games that I've ever seen.


----------



## pogre (Sep 14, 2003)

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> And from the thread on the main discussion list about the guy visiting central illinois, it looks like there are quite a few people in this county who are gaming. Did you ever shop at Bear Productions before they closed? Man I miss that store. Greatest selection of minitures and games that I've ever seen.




Ah yes. Ted was/is a good friend. I often ran games there - Warbands and  a few Warhammer leagues. It was quite a loss for the local gaming community. Ted is finishing up a Physics masters and is planning on teaching collegiately if I understand correctly.

Hey, I was thinking about running some RPGA or D&D events at WinterWar in Champaign. Do you usually go? Maybe we could run some of Ed Cha's stuff as a multi-part mini-campaign?

edit: feel free to e-mail privately (pogueclan(at)yahoo.com) so we can stop hijacking your excellent SH!


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Sep 16, 2003)

After Tharhack heals up Bimbar as best he can, and splints his leg so Bimbar can hobble along. They help Bimbar to his feet and make their way over to Rebrey at the corner to the East exit of the room. Just as some finger pointing starts up between Rebrey and Alriand, Tharhack intervenes by picking Alriand up by her collar and moving her away from Rebrey. Bimbar shoos Alriand along the corridor towards the door. Alriand skips down the passage whistling along, and smacking roots sticking out from the wall along the way. 
Making her way to the door, Alriand only needs to take a few steps and pause in whistling, to hear the screaming and laughing of high pitched voices coming from the room. Alriand glides silently across the dirt to the door. The door is poorly made with gaps and spaces between each board of the door. The rest of the party clangs their way down the corridor, making as much noise while trying to be as quiet as possible. 
"what are they yelling about?" ask Rebrey

"they keep shouting Bessiz, over and over" Bimbar replies

"Well, what does that mean?"

"how the frag should I know. I don't speak upright dog." Alriand replies

"Sounds like please come and end our weak existence, to me" Tharhack surmises as he takes a step back from the door, and asks Alriand to move to one side. Bimbar throws up his hands in protest and tries to get in-between the door and Tharhack, but he's cut off by Rebrey who pulls out his crossbow in front of the gnome. 
Tharhack then plants his foot through the door. Pieces of old wood are sent cascading throughout the room as a group of small kobolds stand there stunned, one of them drops something in it's hands. Alriand quickly surveys the room beyond the door and starts mentally counting enemies, after coming up with more enemies than with fingers on one hand. Alriand opts for the retrograde assault, and moves to the rear of the party behind Bimbar. Rebrey Fires off a bolt into the furthest being he can see and literally watches as the bolt almost explodes the body upon impact. Tharhack then steps into the room and punches the nearest kobold, sending it's now lifeless body careening off the wall behind it. Bimbar then waddles up to the door and then props himself off to one side so that Rebrey can still shoot. The kobolds hit the panic button and the six remaining kobolds attack Tharhack, who is not harmed by any of their attacks even tries to point out spots where they could hit him, so as to give them a sporting chance. Alriand decides now is the time to strike and throws a dagger into the skull of a kobold, dropping it instantly. Rebrey fires off another bolt, this time the bolt lodges in the chest of a kobold as it is propelled off of it's feet and onto it's back, dead. Tharhack then swats a kobold like a fly, smashing it's face in. The remaining kobolds try to run past Tharhack, even though there is another exit to the room behind them. the first steps up to the corridor entrance and Bimbar promptly hits a home run with his warhammer. The last two move up to the corridor behind their dead compatriot, and freeze in fear. Dropping to both knees and begging for their lives. Alriand, unprovoked slices out with a dagger across the first kobold's neck. To which Alriand replied that she saw a weapon being drawn and so acted in the best interest of the party. Tharhack then comes over to the kobold, and ties him up. Getting down on one knee, Tharhack tries to put on his meanest face, and goes to work.


----------



## Ed Cha (Sep 17, 2003)

pogre said:
			
		

> Hey, I was thinking about running some RPGA or D&D events at WinterWar in Champaign. Do you usually go? Maybe we could run some of Ed Cha's stuff as a multi-part mini-campaign?




That would be very cool! Hairy Minotaur sent me an e-mail about this and I told him that I'd be more than happy to provide free copies of The Hamlet of Thumble and The Village of Oester (when it comes out) as prizes. Please let me know how the games go!


----------



## Ed Cha (Sep 17, 2003)

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> "how the frag should I know. I don't speak upright dog." Alriand replies
> 
> "Sounds like please come and end our weak existence, to me" Tharhack surmises




Your PCs have the best lines! 

I love the way they specify their combat actions using punches and such, instead of just their weapons. Great stuff here!


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Sep 18, 2003)

Ed Cha said:
			
		

> Your PCs have the best lines!
> 
> I love the way they specify their combat actions using punches and such, instead of just their weapons. Great stuff here!




My players fear the natural 1 roll. I treat those as fumbles and they loathe rolling on that table. However one they take weapon specialization then they can't fumble with that weapon. So, the fighters are looking foward to 6th level.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Sep 19, 2003)

Tharhack leers over the small kobold, staring into it's little eyes, he sticks his chest out and starts to bellow when he realizes it's just a child. The little kobold begins whimpering and draws up into a little ball on the floor. Alriand takes a look around the room, she finds a little doll in the middle of the floor. Picking it up she notices it's not a kobold doll, it's more like a human, with blond hair and blue button eyes. A yellow dress, or maybe it's a halfling's doll. Looking up to see if Rebrey is watching her, seeing him crawling around in a pile of papers against the South wall, Alriand places the doll in her backpack as quiet as possible and continues on to the edge of the East corridor. 

Rebrey finds a small pile of papers along the South wall, most are shredded, and in the dim light of the torch he can't make out any of the writing on them. He does find one intact however and picks it up to carry it over to Bimbar and Tharhack. Alriand heads down the East corridor and comes up to a room full of some awful odor. Plugging her nose she takes a look around sees nothing of importance from her cursory inspection from the corridor. She heads back to the party still trying to shake off the smell from the empty room. 

Bimbar and Tharhack argue over what to do with the child, since no one in the party speaks kobold so interrogating the kobold is out. Bimbar doesn't want to kill the child, Tharhack argues they just killed five of them and letting this one go will only cause more problems. If it manages to alert anyone else in here the party will be in a world of hurt. Bimbar argues that there's no where for the kobold to go. the entrance is burning and they'll be in front of it. Tharhack advises that just because they leave the kobold here alone, doesn't mean it can't alert anyone, what if there's a fork in a passage up ahead. If we go one way and it goes another way, there's a high probability that the kobolds will ambush us from behind. Bimbar tells him that he doesn't think the kobold deserves to die just because he was playing and the party kicked the door down and started swinging. 

Rebrey comes over and interrupts the little argument by asking either of them if they can read the writing on the paper he found. Both Bimbar and Tharhack take a look at the page but neither one can understand the writing, they hand it back to Rebrey and continue their arguing. After another couple of minutes of arguing, and Rebrey joining in on Tharhack's side. Bimbar notices that the kobold child has slipped away, when Bimbar stops ranting it doesn't take the other men long to figure out why. Turning around to check the room out, they can't locate the child at all. Tharhack says he'll check the rooms they've already been in, Rebrey advises he'll go check out the passage Alriand went down. Bimbar decides to limp around the room. 

Rebrey meets Alriand coming back down the passage, he asks her if she saw anything or anyone. She advises that she saw nothing except some foul stench emanating from the room behind her. Rebrey asks her to look at the paper he found, taking a quick glance at the writings, Alriand tells him it's in Elvish. She asks him if she can hold on to it, so she can look it over once they aren't so harried. Rebrey agrees, and they both head back to Bimbar, who's prodding at a small crack in the North wall. Tharhack soon returns and says that if it went that way, it must've made it outside as it's not behind them. Bimbar looks at the rest of the party and tells them it's time to hurry up and get through this place before it gets complicated. 

Alriand explains that there's an empty stinky room at the end of the East corridor. There may be another exit to that room, but she didn't stick around long enough to verify that. The party heads down the corridor, and they almost retch at the smell. Like a combination of sweaty orc feet and burning moldy iron rations. Holding their noses and fighting back tears of repulsion, they get into the room and find two exits to the room, one to the South and the other to the East. Tharhack makes a gesture towards the East passage and they all head down that way. Bringing up the rear Bimbar, just before he exits the room, sees a small body slumped against the North wall lifeless, and bleeding.


----------



## pogre (Sep 19, 2003)

You know the dilemna about the kobold child is really very interesting...

I own a MonkeyGod Enterprises Module where the PCs encounter a goblin infant. The module authors instructs DMs to tell players killing any child is evil. I'm not sure that really fits into the D&D moral compass - I mean with alignments evil is evil right? or maybe not - the gray areas are what can make a game like this so interesting. I do not think it is cut and dry as that module author suggested.

One suggestion on making your SH a bit easier to read: Use breaks (blank lines) between your paragraphs - A tip Pirate Cat gave me a long time ago that really does help.


----------



## Jon Potter (Sep 19, 2003)

pogre said:
			
		

> You know the dilemna about the kobold child is really very interesting...
> 
> I own a MonkeyGod Enterprises Module where the PCs encounter a goblin infant. The module authors instructs DMs to tell players killing any child is evil. I'm not sure that really fits into the D&D moral compass - I mean with alignments evil is evil right?




I would argue that it depends on whether the MM says that its alignment is _Always_ or _Usually_ evil. With Always Evil it's a factor of birth, IMO. So the Good players are within their alignments to kill the Evil creature (even one that's essentially helpless). With Usually Evil is probably cultural, in which case, they can be rehabilitiated - or in the case of an infant, certainly, raised properly. Maybe that Goblin or Kobald child would be a paladin if given the chance.

BTW, I *love* moral dilemmas.



			
				pogre said:
			
		

> One suggestion on making your SH a bit easier to read: Use breaks (blank lines) between your paragraphs - A tip Pirate Cat gave me a long time ago that really does help.




PC made the same suggestion to me and it really does make a difference.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Sep 19, 2003)

pogre said:
			
		

> You know the dilemna about the kobold child is really very interesting...
> 
> I own a MonkeyGod Enterprises Module where the PCs encounter a goblin infant. The module authors instructs DMs to tell players killing any child is evil. I'm not sure that really fits into the D&D moral compass - I mean with alignments evil is evil right? or maybe not - the gray areas are what can make a game like this so interesting. I do not think it is cut and dry as that module author suggested.
> 
> One suggestion on making your SH a bit easier to read: Use breaks (blank lines) between your paragraphs - A tip Pirate Cat gave me a long time ago that really does help.




Thanks, I will definately do that in the future, I think I'll also go back and do that for the previous posts as well.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Sep 19, 2003)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> I would argue that it depends on whether the MM says that its alignment is _Always_ or _Usually_ evil. With Always Evil it's a factor of birth, IMO. So the Good players are within their alignments to kill the Evil creature (even one that's essentially helpless). With Usually Evil is probably cultural, in which case, they can be rehabilitiated - or in the case of an infant, certainly, raised properly. Maybe that Goblin or Kobald child would be a paladin if given the chance.
> 
> BTW, I *love* moral dilemmas.
> 
> ...




I agree, moral dilemmas really bring out the roleplayer in people, assuming the person likes those sort of things. I was pleasantly surprised that they roleplayed that encounter in character. After the session was over they had some different thoughts.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Sep 20, 2003)

After the party gets into the East corridor fully, the smell seems to lesson. Once they get ten feet into the corridor, the smell dissipates. Tharhack leads them up to a very small door, about half the size of all the other doors thus far. He asks Alriand to come up and listen at this door, specifically for sounds of conversation. Alriand places her ear against the door, and hears a faint crunching sound, maybe even a wet crunching sound. She turns to Tharhack, shrugs her shoulders, and tells him she has no idea what the sound could be, but it's not a conversation. Tharhack asks Bimbar and Rebrey if they think the kobold might have come this way. Bimbar says no, he thinks it didn't come this way. Rebrey tells Tharhack that the only way to find out is to open the door and deliver the bad news to whatever is in the room, that it's time to die. 

Tharhack agrees and pushes open the door, to the biggest room they've seen thus far. About 25 x 25 circular, with the floor littered with small round rocks. Some of the rocks have been cracked open, and appear hollow inside. Tharhack has to get on his hands and knees to get into the room, crawling through the doorway he comes upon the first rock. It looks smooth, he reaches out and touches it, and something inside the rock shudders and shakes. He realizes what the rocks are just as a pair of small red eyes rise up over the edge of the rock and peer into Tharhack's eyes. Tharhack starts to say a word, but never gets it out as mouth attached to the face of the red eyes screams. That scream is followed by dozens of screams from all over the chamber. Tharhack pushes himself up onto his knees and prepares for the onslaught.

Alriand saw hundreds of small heat signatures, most of them not moving. Dozens were moving, however. This was an egg chamber. She then heard the first scream, followed by a cacophony of high pierced wailing that clawed at the inside of her skull. She too screamed out in fear as she saw dozens of small kobolds rise up from in-between eggs and make a mad dash for Tharhack who had pushed himself up onto his knees. Alriand tried to back away, thought about running out and back down the corridor. She felt the presence of Rebrey behind her, giving way to him, she bent down and pivoted behind him as they switched positions. Now she only had to make it past Bimbar, and she was sure he'd be moving up in no time. 

Bimbar didn't need the screams to tell him they were in trouble, he could smell it. When the door was opened and a heavy sweet smell whiffed from the room, Bimbar remembered that smell, it smelled like snakes, newborn snakes, and when he saw the floor of the room covered with eggs he knew they were in the wrong place. The screams only solidified what his nose and eyes were telling him. He saw Rebrey move up and Alriand switch positions with him. With Tharhack and Rebrey already in the room, and the doorway so small, Bimbar knew he wasn't going to be getting into the room any time soon. He decides to watch the party's back in case of an ambush, so he backs down the corridor ten feet, just shy of the room with the terrible odor.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Sep 22, 2003)

Tharhack doesn't see the mass of bodies rushing him, he feels dozens of little clawed hands scratching his face and shoulders, and even a couple of toothy mouths trying to take pieces of his flesh with them as they pour over him like a running river. Luckily their underdeveloped claws and teeth don't do any real damage to Tharhack. Just a couple of scratches, however the dozens of kobold toddlers crawling over him push him to the floor, pinning him in place. Tharhack finds it impossible to even say a prayer to Kord for strength, so he says a silent prayer that someone else will be able to staunch the flow of kobolds. 

Rebrey stood ready for the oncoming horde, the first little kobold appeared and Rebrey's heavy flail shatters the kobold's reality, along with it's life. The death of the kobold only served to enable more kobolds to fill the space. The first one latched on to Rebrey's right leg, the next his left leg. Then two more on his right leg, the next couple of kobolds run past Rebrey and towards the door. A few more kobolds wrap their bodies around Rebrey, coupled with the passing kobolds running through and around his legs, Rebrey loses his balance and falls into the onrushing kobolds landing face first into an egg. Feeling the scampering of little feet along his back, Rebrey spits out pieces of egg and juices, and thinks this is a very indignant way to die, smothered to death by kobold toddlers. 

Alriand watches in horror as both Tharhack and Rebrey disappear into the rushing mass of kobolds. Alriand backs up to the exit of the room and grabs hold of the door and begins to shut it, hoping there's a lock on the door somewhere. She gets the door half way shut, when she feels a hand on her shoulder and forearm forcing the door back open. Bimbar tells her to open the door back up and hold this torch. He forces a torch into her left hand, and begins pouring a liquid onto the dirt floor in front of Alriand. The torch illuminates the eyes of dozens of kobolds all heading straight for Alriand, feeling Bimbar behind her to the right, Alriand drops the torch and pivots to the left and starts to run. Bimbar shouts "NOT YET!" and drops the glass bottle in his hand. He has just enough time to cover his eyes before the area immediately ahead of him erupts in a blaze of light and heat. 

The front row of kobolds come to a halt, as the next row bowls them over. Two more rows end up on the floor before the horde stops, and begins to reverse their direction. Hissing and screeching at the bright light that just blinded them, they retreat to the middle of the room. Tharhack and Rebrey don't wait for the last of the kobolds to retreat before lifting themselves off the ground and shaking off any remaining kobolds. Their faces bleeding from many small cuts and bites they crawl over to the flames. Bimbar rips off the cloak from Alriand's back and lays it down across the flames, creating a thin space where Tharhack and Rebrey can cross into the corridor beyond the room. Tharhack quickly escapes on all fours through the wall of fire. Rebrey however hesitates, he reaches back and feels for an unbroken egg. Finding one he then gets up to a hunched position before escaping the room. After Rebrey runs over the cloak, it catches fire and the wall is again unbroken. 

Rebrey and Tharhack only have a second to rest as the oil doesn't burn clean, and the corridor quickly fills with a choking fog of smoke. The party retreats back to the smelly room save Bimbar, who pours another bottle out halfway down the corridor, and takes out his flint and starts another fire. He catches up with the party and herds them into the South exit to the room. Grabbing Alriand's arm as she passes him, Bimbar tells her. 

"pull another stunt like that, and I'll throw you to the little dogs myself"

"I have no idea what you mean, I was trying to locate you" Alriand replies.

"The next time you place your personal safety over that of your comrades," Bimbar continues as he points to the body against the North wall of the room. "You'll join him"

Understanding his meaning Alriand acquiesces, and joins the rest of the party.


----------



## BonesMcCoy (Sep 22, 2003)

Excellent story hour Hairy Minotaur. Looking forward to seeing you continue it.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Sep 23, 2003)

The party starts to head down the South exit, when Rebrey notices a flickering light coming from up ahead. Tharhack steps up and takes a peek, shushing the rest of the party he hears a banging sound followed by a kobold's voice. Tharhack can't make out any distinct sounds. Alriand tells them she'll scout ahead and let them know what she finds. Blending in with the side of the passage, Alriand makes her way to just about the threshold of the next room. She sees about a dozen kobolds scurrying around what Alriand surmises is the kitchen. With the hearth against the West wall, and a dented pot sitting in the fire. One rather rotund kobold seems to be barking out orders to the rest of the kobolds. Wearing an apron backwards and wielding a large wooden spoon, she sends kobolds scampering in all directions looking for whatever she told them to find. 

Alriand returns to the party and reports her findings. She tells them that the kobolds appeared extremely focused on whatever it is worthless scum do in kitchens, and that the party could easily take the kobolds by surprise. She also tells them that the passage continued on past the kitchen to the South. Bimbar suggests that they try to avoid combat here, as they all pretty beaten up except for the elf, and if they can make it past this group that would be great. 

"the kobolds will know from which direction we came, they know what's behind us" Rebrey states.

"What's your point?" Bimbar asks

"Do you not think that they'll run and check on the hatchery?" Rebrey counters.

"good point" Tharhack chimes in "I say we wipe them out, life is for the strong, not the kobolds"

"There's no door to kick in Tharhack, you'll have to think of a new strategy, and we don't have a year to escape, " Alriand joins in.

"Go stand at the entrance to the room" Tharhack begins, "bend over just a tad, and be sure not to scream as I kick you in. I'll even put on my special boots of Elven behind" 

Bimbar and Rebrey begin to laugh, as Alriand stands with her mouth agape and her eyes on Tharhack, as he begins making his way down the corridor. Alriand just stammers and stutters, and finally settles on just cursing Tharhack instead. 

Bimbar follows Tharhack down the corridor, with Alriand next and then Rebrey. Tharhack stops and the edge of a shadow, and peers into the room. Spotting the large kobold with it's back turned to him, and only twenty feet away, he thinks about bull rushing it, but with at least four other kobolds in the way he waits for one to pass within ten feet of him. He doesn't have to wait long as a kobold carrying a dead bat runs past the corridor on it's way to the pot on the fire. Tharhack times he strike perfectly, taking a step he backhands the kobold to the floor in a bloody heap. The kobolds silence themselves as the dead kobold hits the dirt. The large kobold barks out some orders and eleven of the remaining fifteen kobolds turn to attack. Bimbar steps up and sidesteps a claw thrusting at his side. He then hammers that kobold into gruel. 

The large kobold move to the pot on the fire. The kobold hefts it up off the fire, and throws the boiling contents at Bimbar. Bimbar, not expecting that attack, just watches as the scalding fluid makes a nice rainbow shape as it glides through the air, heading for his face. He admires the accuracy of the kobold's toss, as his face is immersed in hot water, and bits of flesh. Screaming in agony and holding his head, Bimbar crumples to the ground flailing around in tremendous pain. Alriand whips a dagger at the large kobold, but it knocks the blade away with the wooden spoon. Rebrey then steps up to Bimbar, and straddles his body in a protective stance. Tharhack then takes another step and impales a kobold onto his spiked gauntlets, shaking the beast off, Tharhack pumps his fist in the air and shouts at the rest of the kobolds. All the kobolds expect the large one run under a makeshift shelf on the East side of the room, and cower. Bimbar lays limp, blinded and burned, he whimpers in pain. With the rest of the kobolds moving away, Rebrey steps up to the large kobold and gets a spoon to the face for his efforts. With his eyes watering from the blow, Rebrey misses his swing at the kobold. Alriand takes out a length of rope from her backpack, and tells Tharhack she'll tie up the cowering group. 

Tharhack tells Alriand to make the knot tight, and steps up to the large kobold, who swings but misses Tharhack's ribs. Bimbar tries to calm down, and slow his breathing down. The large kobold takes more tennis practice with Rebrey's face, this time breaking his nose. Rebrey however doesn't miss his next shot, he connects the head of his flail against the kobold's left arm, snapping it like a twig. Alriand arrives at the cowering kobolds and begins to draw out the rope. Tharhack gives the large kobold a body shot from his covered hands, knocking the wind out of the kobold, along with a couple ribs, the kobold drops to the floor with internal injuries that will take it's life soon.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Sep 23, 2003)

bones_mccoy said:
			
		

> Excellent story hour Hairy Minotaur. Looking forward to seeing you continue it.




Thanks   

I'm enjoying writing it as well.


----------



## pogre (Sep 23, 2003)

> "Go stand at the entrance to the room" Tharhack begins, "bend over just a tad, and be sure not to scream as I kick you in. I'll even put on my special boots of Elven behind"



Lovably rude! Reminds me of someone else...

Keep up the fun!


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Sep 24, 2003)

Alriand finishes tying up the remaining kobolds, making sure all their hands and feet are bound. She then returns to the men, as Tharhack is leaning over Bimbar who is still covering his face with his hands. Tharhack forcibly removes Bimbar's hands from his face, and Alriand almost loses her lunch at the sight. Flaps of skin hang off Bimbar's face like someone took a cheese grater to it. His scalp is flayed and clumps of hair lay on the dirt behind his head. His nose is almost unrecognizable, his lips chapped and peeling. Rebrey looks at Tharhack knowingly, he knows it's bleak, maybe even terminal without some healing. 

"Is he going to be OK?" Alriand asks

"No, not without some serious healing, why don't you scout that corridor to the South and see what's next?" Tharhack replies.

Alriand leaves down the South passage, after Rebrey is sure she's out of ear shot he turns to Tharhack.

"he's not going to make it is he?" 

"Sure he is, he's one heck of a tough little gnome." Tharhack replies while shaking his head no. 

Bimbar makes some gurgling noises, and passes out from the pain.

"What are we going to do? I'm not going to leave him, yet getting out of here alive while dragging Bimbar around seems remote." Rebrey states.

"I will carry him, you just make sure I have enough time to put him down before my foes come at me. Kord will take care of the rest." Tharhack replies.

Alriand returns to the chamber and informs Tharhack and Rebrey that the corridor goes about fifteen feet before ending at a door. She states she heard no sound coming from behind the door, nor were any lights visible around the door. Tharhack hefts Bimbar up into his arms, and carries him like a baby, as the ceiling is too low for Tharhack to effectively carry Bimbar over his shoulder. Bimbar gives out a low and weak moan, and then drifts back to unconsciousness. Lighting another torch with the flames from the hearth, Rebrey leads the way down the South exit to the room. Reaching the door Rebrey pushes it open, this time it is a square room facing them. The floor is littered with scraps of cloth and feces. A rank odor overtakes the party, Rebrey however smells nothing through his broken nose. Rebrey can tell there must be a sunken pit in the center of the room, as there is a soft orange glow, coming from an area just below his line of sight. The glow illuminates only a small fraction of the room, enough though to see a mound of cloth laying next to the fire. Rebrey's eyes start to move off to the right of the mound, when a weak cough refocuses his eyes back onto the mound. Rebrey watches as the mound begins to shift a little and resettle with another weak cough.


----------



## Ed Cha (Sep 24, 2003)

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> Tharhack times he strike perfectly, taking a step he backhands the kobold to the floor in a bloody heap.
> 
> Bimbar steps up and sidesteps a claw thrusting at his side. He then hammers that kobold into gruel.
> 
> ...




Can you explain how you handled the combat details on these actions? I was struggling with how to deal with some of these issues in the right way myself: hot water, knocking a weapon out of the hand, etc.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Sep 25, 2003)

Ed Cha said:
			
		

> Can you explain how you handled the combat details on these actions? I was struggling with how to deal with some of these issues in the right way myself: hot water, knocking a weapon out of the hand, etc.




Most of the descriptions I come up with as a way to not have combat be such a numbers game "you hit, roll for damage, take 3 hp". Plus when you make injuries "happen" it makes the player take a very active roll in combat. Bimbar's player rolled a "1" for his reflex save to dodge the boiling water, his player came up with the "deer in headlights" explaination. As you know the kobolds aren't listed as armed in the room, I threw in the spoon and apron to make it obvious she was the cook, then when Alriand rolled a "3" to hit with the dagger I ad lib the kobold knocking the dagger away with the spoon.

Preparation is key, knowing the BAB of the party and what they need to roll to hit the AC of the enemy. I watch the roll of the players and once before it's done "rolling" I know if it's a hit and how I'm going to describe it. For the kobolds I rolled up about 25 rolls before the game started so I won;t have to wait for my roll to know if they hit or not, that way I plan the kobold's action out about 3 rounds so the combat seems more seemless than what it really is. 

Another thing that helps, is the more the players ROLEplay their characters, the more I side with them, and grant little bonuses. The player with the best background for their character got bonus starting money, when a cleric turns undead they have to "act out" the turning, mages have to keep track of components and do the verbal and somatic parts of the spell (it's all of their choosing and doesn't require a degree in drama, just an effort) you can guess what bards have to do (which explains why no one has EVER played a bard in my game). 

I learned the most about DMing this style of game was from Ed Greenwood, who DM'd a game at GenCon last year. Rolls meant nothing and the better you described your actions the better the chance you succeeded, by the end of the game the thief was describing how he was picking the lock on the door. It gets contagious and either the players get really involved, or they leave the game. Luckily I've had no one leave the game for this reason. 

I hoped that explained it enough, let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Sep 25, 2003)

Rebrey throws the door open, and rushes toward the body lying by the fire. Tharhack and Alriand stand confused by Rebrey's actions, but step into the room nonetheless. Rebrey slides next to the mound of clothes and pulls off some moldy blankets to reveal an old decrepit kobold wheezing on the floor. Rebrey pulls back half in disgust, half in disappointment that it wasn't the halfling infant. The wretched kobold rolls over and raises it's face to Rebrey. With it's left eye clouded over, and it's right focusing to the right of Rebrey's face, Rebrey wonders how it can see at all. 

It smacks it's lips and says "eat"

Tharhack and Alriand have made it to the other side of the fire pit, hearing the conversation, Tharhack asks Rebrey "what did you find?"

"it's an old kobold, starving and diseased" Rebrey responds

"eww, kill it" Alriand chimes in

"I think it'll die on it's own, and it's certainly not going anywhere, let's leave it and keep moving." Says Rebrey.

"eat" the kobold says.

"it speaks common?!?!" Tharhack moves around to get a good look at the kobold.

"pie" the kobold says as Tharhack, still holding Bimbar, bends down to the kobold.

"pie? I don't have any pie, I have some iron rations though" Rebrey replies, pulling out a ration. 

"wait" Tharhack says to Rebrey, as he looks back to the kobold. "Where's the exit? Who's your leader? Where is your leader?" Tharhack fires off these questions in rapid fire. 

The kobold reaches out to Rebrey's ration and pulls it to his nose. Taking a brief sniff, he spits at it, catching Rebrey downwind. "(insert expletive here)" Rebrey backs up and sits down to wipe the spit from his face. 

"pie" the weak voice of the kobold says again. 

"Pie huh?" Tharhack says to the kobold. "well we're fresh out of pies, I do however have a sandwich, would you like a sandwich?"

The kobold cocks his head to the left, and reaches out his hand toward Tharhack.

"Here ya go" Tharhack says as he reaches back behind him, "here's your sandwich." Tharhack swings his massive spiked fist into the kobold's face, breaking a nose and knocking a tooth out. 

However even in it's poor state of health the kobold takes Tharhack's best blow, and begins to cry out in kobold. Alriand steps over behind the kobold and takes a jab at the back of the thing, apparently more concerned with getting dirty than with killing the kobold, all Alriand manages to do is make a little hole in the top blanket. 

"what did you do that for?" Rebrey asks Tharhack. "he wasn't hurting anyone"

The kobold snaps at Tharhack, but Tharhack puts his metal covered hand in front of the kobold's snout. 

"It is weak, and has no strength of soul" Tharhack says as he punches the kobold again, this time knocking it unconscious. "Bimbar doesn't have time for us to feed the wretched right now, I'm not the lunch lady, and this isn't a humanitarian effort"

Alriand leaves the boys to argue, making her way to the South wall, she finds an exit to the room. Heading off at a 45 degree angle to the room, it travels to the Southeast.

"Hey you guys. I found the next corridor."

Tharhack and Rebrey cease arguing and make their way to Alriand.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Sep 25, 2003)

The party heads down the Eastern exit, and come to a door about fifteen feet down the corridor. Alriand listens at the door and hears at least three kobolds having a conversation, while there are sounds of bones hitting the floor during the conversation. 

"sounds like we're past the daycare area" Alriand tells the party.

"Maybe we're reaching the end?" Tharhack inquires.

"More like we've reached the bathroom" Rebrey moves up to the door to get a listen himself. "they don't sound too close to the door, the longer we can keep them off guard, the better."

Tharhack sets Bimbar on the ground about ten feet from the door. "back away, it's time for my foot to shine" as Tharhack kicks another door in. 

The four kobolds in the room freeze at the sound of the door breaking. One kobold who was juggling some bones lets them fall. Just before they hit the ground Tharhack clears the threshold of the doorway, and enters the room. He's followed by Rebrey who's followed by a dagger whizzing through the air to bury itself in the chest of the kobold who had been juggling. Getting a good look at the room Rebrey sees three kobolds left, and another exit on the East wall opposite the door the part just kicked in. Rebrey moves up to the kobold nearest him. Swinging his flail low, Rebrey breaks the hip of the kobold, as it's feet leave the ground, and it's body spins away in the air. Landing on it's head and crumpled in a heap. Alriand flings another dagger at the kobold furthest from Tharhack. This one opens a permanent hole in the kobold's gut. It drops to it's knees bleeding down it's waist. The last kobold turned and ran down the exit behind it, before Tharhack could get to it. Tharhack starts after it, but stops after he hears a door slam and a kobold yelling, followed by a lot more kobolds yelling back. Upset that the party may have lost their last hope, surprise, Tharhack kicks the kobold on it's knees down into the dirt floor. 

"This is what separates the strong from the kobolds" Tharhack says as he sits in the middle of the room and begins to pray.

Alriand and Rebrey just shrug at each other. Alriand moves down the short corridor that the kobold ran down. The corridor is barely fifteen feet long but is takes a hard right curve once Alriand enters the corridor. Sure enough it ends in another door. Alriand can hear mustering kobolds behind the door, Alriand guesses the number at a least a dozen. She also hears a faint crying sound, that doesn't sound like any thing the kobold's have made. In fact it sounds like an infant. Laying down on the floor Alriand presses her face against the dirty, dusty, insect crawling floor, and tries to get a better look inside. She sees at least eight kobolds, forming a semicircle infront of two other kobolds. Focusing on these two kobolds Alriand can see one has leather armor and carries a short sword, the other has a feathered headband and a necklace of small animal skulls. There is also a small makeshift crib next to this kobold, with a baby sitting up and crying, and it's not a kobold's child. The armored kobold is barking out orders to the rest of the kobolds, obviously hoping the party rushes right into their waiting shortspears. Alriand pushes herself off the ground and sprints around the corner to the rest of the party. 

"looks like a well armed leader and another kobold with poor taste in accessories, are waiting for us in the next room." Alriand states.

"what do you mean by that?" Rebrey asks her

"Anyone who would where skulls for a necklace, obviously isn't right in the head." Alriand replies.

"sounds like a shaman, great" Rebrey looks down the corridor.

"I am ready," Tharhack says, startling the rest of the party. Tharhack seems to give off a faint bluish glow around his arms, and legs, as he reaches back behind his right shoulder and unsheathes a greatsword. "I have prayed to Kord for his help, I will end this shaman's reign of terror" Tharhack then begins walking toward the passage of the shaman. 

"wait!" Alriand shouts. "I have a better idea"


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Sep 27, 2003)

Tharhack halts his march, and waits for Alriand to explain. She asks Rebrey to go back into the kitchen and get the smallest kobold and bring them back in to this room. Rebrey stands there with a dumbfounded look on his face. 

"whaaat?" Rebrey looks at Tharhack, and waits for him to respond.

"trust me, it's a good plan" Alriand pleads.

"No, it's your plan. Which means it stinks, and I'll be in pain for weeks" Rebrey counters.

"Nope, this time I'll be the one risking their neck." Alriand advises.

"Well, that got my attention" Tharhack chimes in. "Go ahead and get the little beastie, and lets see what are waif friend here has up her sleeve."

Rebrey throws his arms up in exasperation, and walks back to the kitchen. Tharhack watches Alriand shift nervously, as some very quiet seconds pass between them. 

"You better be right about this" Tharhack tells her. 

"Well, at least Bimbar's calm about this plan" Rebrey states as he enters the room carrying a small kobold. 

"Arrghh!" Tharhack cries as he walks back to get Bimbar. 

"Here's your guinea pig, where do you want it?" Rebrey asks Alriand.

Tharhack returns with Bimbar's body, lays him out on the dirt floor, and drizzles some water onto his mouth. Alriand tells Rebrey to bring the kobold to the edge of the corridor, then tells Tharhack and Rebrey to keep the kobold there until Alriand is ready. With the kobold in place, Alriand pulls out the scroll that Rebrey found, and begins to read. With quizzical looks on their faces, Tharhack and Rebrey watch as Alriand reads the scroll in a language they've never heard. Alriand finishes reading and slowly she begins to disappear, until she's completely invisible. 

"way to go elf" Tharhack says, understanding her plan now. 

"now, release the kobold. Once you hear the door open, give me sixty seconds and then come in swinging." Alriand explains. 

They release the kobold and it sprints off down the corridor, followed silently by Alriand. It rushes to the door and pushes it open. Screaming and arm flailing it runs to the shaman, unknowingly followed by a silent invisible killer.


----------



## pogre (Sep 28, 2003)

> They release the kobold and it sprints off down the corridor, followed silently by Alriand. It rushes to the door and pushes it open. Screaming and arm flailing it runs to the shaman, unknowingly followed by a silent invisible killer.




Clever idea and kudos to you for allowing it to work!


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Sep 30, 2003)

The small kobold makes it to the shaman, pointing at the open door breathlessly trying to scream out descriptions. A kobold in the front row points at the door while turning it's head to the kobold in leather. The leather clad kobold shakes it's head no, and barks out an order. The rest of the kobolds all turn and watch the corridor beyond the door intently. 

Counting silently in her head, Alriand hurries as quietly as possible to get behind the kobolds. Getting to 50 she arrives behind the shaman and kobold leader. 53 she decides her victim. 55 she slinks up behind the kobold. 58 holding the blade of the dagger inches from the exposed neck of the kobold, she waits for Tharhack's cry. 

"AARRGGHH!" Tharhack's shout resonates down the corridor and into the room, joined shortly after by Rebrey's cry. 

Tharhack's massive body comes barreling around the curve towards the kobold line. The kobold leader barks an order that seemed to end abruptly. A couple of kobolds close to the leader turn back to the leader in time to watch it's slumping body slide off a glistening blade at it's neck. The blade seems to hang in midair for a split second before the body holding the blade comes into view. 

Chaos ensues for the kobold ranks as the four closest to Alriand turn to face her reappearing body, in shock at the death of their leader, and in wonder as the elf appears out of thin air. With only two enemies facing him now instead a possible four, Tharhack charges headlong into the first kobold he sees the eyes of. Bull rushing the kobold, Tharhack is able to twist his body enough to avoid the spearthrust of the waiting kobold, and slam his body into the short creature. The kobold goes flying through the air, sliding unconscious past the shaman. 

Rebrey charges in and aims for the back of the first kobold he sees pointing it's spear at Alriand. Not paying any attention to what's going on behind it the kobold never sees the flail come down and crack the back of it's skull. The kobold drops immediately. Rebrey's attack does what he intends as the kobold next to the one he just downed turns to attack Rebrey and just barely catches Rebrey's thigh for a small scratch. 

Tharhack takes a shortspear to his waist and another to his left arm from the two kobolds left on his side of the room. Alriand manages to dodge both of her attackers feeble attempts to hit her. The shaman points a clawed finger at Rebrey and utters a single bark. Rebrey hears the shaman bark at him at feels a dark cold weight grip his heart as the doom spell takes effect.

Alriand jabs at the face of the kobold to her right, and forces her blade through the kobolds eye socket. The kobold drops it's spear and shouts in pain as it bleeds out soaking the dirt floor under it's feet. Tharhack bleeding bad from his gut, ignores the two kobolds attacking him, moving up to come face to face with the shaman. Only then seeing the makeshift crib and the infant sitting in it. Only one of the kobolds Tharhack passes manages to draw blood, clipping the back of Tharhack's left knee, bringing the big man to one knee infront of the shaman. Rebrey thwacks the next kobold into the afterlife. Leaving one kobold attacking Alriand, two attacking Tharhack and the shaman with the small kobold. The kobold facing Alriand jabs at her, but only cuts the air to her right. Both of the kobolds behind Tharhack pierce his back opening two fresh wounds to bleed and drip onto the dirt floor. The shaman looking straight into Tharhack's eyes holds up it's index finger in the face of Tharhack. Barking out two syllables it's finger glows a bright red, it pivots it's wrist and presses the finger into Tharhack's forehead burning him. With the inflict minor wounds serving it's purpose, the shaman cackles with glee. 

Alriand slashes the last kobold by her across the abdomen, causing it's entrails to spill out onto it's feet, followed quickly by the rest of it's body. Tharhack breathing heavy, bleeding profusely, and feeling his life drain away. He grips the hilt of his greatsword tightly and draws it up on his right side. Swinging with all his might the blade comes around towards the shaman, however the pain of his wounds is too great and Tharhack can't keep the blade above the ground long enough and it skids to a halt on the floor next to the shaman's feet. Thinking that was his final chance to serve his god, a single tear flows down Tharhack's cheek. Rebrey turns and moves up to defend Tharhack's back swatting away one spear with his flail and dodging the other spearpoint, Rebrey whacks the nearest kobold in the chest causing the kobold to collapse in a heap gasping for air. Soon there is no more gasping as the kobold breathes it's last breath. 

The remaining kobold breaks morale and takes off back down the corridor the party just came from. Alriand throws her dagger just as the kobold reaches the threshold of the door, and it finds purchase in the middle of it's back, causing the kobold to trip and fall and try to crawl down the corridor. The shaman gives Tharhack a crooked toothy smile, before bending down and lifting the infant out of the crib and turning towards the South wall. Tharhack tries again to hit the fleeing shaman, and again his swing falls short. Forcing himself onto his feet, Tharhack takes off after the shaman unsure of where it's headed. Rebrey drops his flail and pulls his loaded crossbow off his back. Rebrey aims and send the bolt into the left ankle of the shaman, causing it to drop and skid on it's knees. 

Alriand moves up to the shaman, and using her knowledge of pick pockets actually swipes the baby from the enveloping blanket the shaman had wrapped it in. Tharhack limps behind the shaman and takes a slow aim at the middle of it's back, he lifts the tip of his greatsword and using it as a spear, pins the shaman to the ground. Then falls to his hands and knees before raising his arms and shouting Kord's name in glorious victory.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Oct 1, 2003)

The small kobold stands there stunned at seeing it's entire world collapsed around it, and begins to cry. Rebrey goes over to Alriand, who's checking on the halfling infant. Tharhack rips off the skull necklace of the kobold shaman, and puts it in his belt pouch for later. Alriand hands the infant over to Rebrey, and reaches into her backpack and pulls out the doll she found earlier. Handing the doll to Rebrey, Alriand walks over towards the shaman. 

"Where did you find this?" Rebrey asks her.

"Somewhere back there." Alriand answers waving her hand back towards the way the came. "It was lying on the floor or something"

Rebrey nods knowingly, and checks the infant for any obvious injuries. Alriand begins to go through the shaman's tattered clothes, and belt pouches. Finding some gold and other coins, she places these in her backpack and gets up to check the South wall. Tharhack rises to his feet and goes to check on Bimbar, who's still uncomfortably unconscious. 

"Make sure you double check that wall Alriand" Tharhack shouts back at her, "That shaman wasn't running to that wall to get a facial."

"Hey, you called me by my name. I feel all warm and fuzzy." Alriand responds to Tharhack. "don't worry if there's a secret door here I'll find it."

"Hey Tharhack, could take a look at the baby after you're done with Bimbar?" Rebrey asks.

"Of course" Tharhack answers Rebrey. "Alriand that was sheer brilliance, I didn't know you had it in you. You continue to come up with lifesaving plans like that, and I'll teach you about the strength of Kord." Tharhack finishes with Alriand while flexing. 

"wow, an elf with bulging neck veins and a constipation problem." Alriand answers under her breath, and continuing her search for a secret exit. 

Tharhack leaves Bimbar and goes to check on the halfling infant, concluding she has no external injuries, and no obvious broken bones. After checking the child over Tharhack turns to his own injuries, verifying that none of them are going to kill him, he patches himself up as best he can before heading over to make sure Alriand doesn't need any injuries looked over. Getting halfway to her, Alriand pushes on a section of wall, and it pivots 90 degrees. 

"found it" Alriand proclaims. "the air smells better in there as well, I think we found another way out."

"Well, lets muster up, we need to get back to the Hamlet as soon as possible." Tharhack states. 

"I couldn't agree more." Rebrey agrees.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Oct 2, 2003)

Alriand heads into the secret passage to check it out. Rebrey, carrying the infant, makes his way to the entrance of the secret passage. Tharhack meanwhile, binds the sobbing kobold child and tethers it to his waist. He then picks up Bimbar and makes his way to the entrance to the secret passage as well. 

"Oh, why did you have to bring that" Rebrey asks Tharhack while pointing at the kobold.

"Kord is going to be mightily pleased at my offerings, it is by his will alone, that I was able to defeat my adversaries." Tharhack replies.

"Yep, had nothing to do with the fact he was sitting on the ground with it's back to you, pulling out a crossbow bolt from his foot, that made him such an easy target for you." Rebrey answers.

"His weakness made him an easy target, and tonight I will weaken his god." Tharhack states as he pumps his fist into the ceiling.

"HELP! somebody." Alriand yells from inside the passage.

Rebrey followed by Tharhack and a dragging kobold, race into the passage. They find Alriand apparently stuck in place in the middle of the tunnel. 

"I'm stuck" Alriand says while pulling at her feet. "It's some kind of glue, it's all over the floor here."

Tharhack sets Bimbar down and yanks Alriand out of the glue. The soles of her boots sticky, Alriand removes them.

"There's also something at the end of this tunnel, sounds like bats." Alriand continues."

"dinner." Tharhack replies.

The party continues on down the passageway, avoiding the glue trap, they can see light filtering around some rocks and boulders at the end of the tunnel. Seeing daylight, the party quickens it's pace. Up ahead of the party, noises start to rise, Alriand almost ignores the small dark flying things coming from the end of the passage. Thinking they are bats, Alriand presses on until one of the "bats" impales itself into her right thigh.

Screaming, Alriand yells out that these things aren't bats at all, while trying to remove the thing from her leg. Tharhack still bleeding from some minor wounds, is like a beacon for the "bats" and most of them target Tharhack. Unable to immediately defend himself, Tharhack becomes a pin cushion as five of the "bats" jam their long mouths into his flesh. Rebrey seeing the rest of the party's reaction, was a little more prepared for the "bats" when one came around Tharhack and headed towards Rebrey. With no weapon in hand, Rebrey swats at the "bat" slapping it against the wall, but not stopping the thing as it regroups and flies in Rebrey direction a second time. 

Alriand stabs the one on her thigh with her dagger, but that does nothing to slow the thing from draining blood through it's proboscis. Tharhack sets Bimbar down, and immediately three of these "bats" land on Bimbar. Tharhack then mashes one into his forearm, squishing it like a mosquito. Rebrey not wanting to set down the infant, keeps fighting with his backhand. This time swatting the same one he'd hit earlier, dropping it to the floor. Alriand takes another stab at the "bat", hitting it again, it falls off and lands on the floor. The puncture wound still leaking elf blood. Tharhack mashes another "bat" this one on his left thigh, leaving one left on Tharhack, while the remaining four swarm Bimbar. 

Alriand runs to the end of the passage and starts pushing rocks and debris away from the exit. Rebrey moves up to behind Tharhack and takes a swat at a "bat" sucking on Bimbar's motionless body. 

"Elf, get back here and help us clear off Bimbar before he dies!" Tharhack shouts at Alriand.

Alriand reluctantly returns to battle. Tharhack squashes another one, this one shooting bright red blood all over the current section of passage. Rebrey swats another one, but he's unable to stop it from sucking on Bimbar. Alriand strikes at a "bat" but misses slicing only the air. Tharhack rips one off of Bimbar's body, and squeezes it into extinction. Rebrey swats the "bat" again, but still can't dislodge it from Bimbar's skin. Alriand tries again, this time hitting the "bat", however it is still lodged in Bimbar's chest sucking blood. Tharhack grabs another one and squeezes it's last meal out onto the dirt floor. Rebrey swats again, but this one hits Bimbar instead. Alriand gets another shot at the "bat" , and makes it count, ripping the body in half, and old thick blood from previous victims, comes spurting out all over her.

Tharhack begins work on Bimbar at once, trying to save him from bleeding out. Getting out his last two healer's kits, he checks for Bimbar's heartbeat, and finds that it's getting weaker. Telling Alriand and Rebrey to apply pressure to the biggest bleeding wounds, Tharhack says a pray to Kord as he tries to save Bimbar.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Oct 3, 2003)

Tharhack labors furiously over Bimbar, but alas it is all for naught. Soon Bimbar stops fighting, and the gnome's heart stops beating. A long moment of silence blankets the passageway. Alriand gets up and goes back to pushing away the rocks at the exit. Tharhack slumps against the dead gnome, thoughts like: why he wasn't a better healer, why he didn't save just one more healing spell, why a tribe of weak kobolds and their pet bats could even take one of them down. Tharhack becomes despondent and calls out to Kord asking why he wasn't strong enough to save Bimbar. Rebrey puts a hand on Tharhack's shoulder and walks down to help Alriand clear away the exit. 

The sun has begun to set and has settled below the tree line in the West, the reddish glow casts the exit to the passage in a ruddy light. Tharhack hoists Bimbar's body over his shoulder and with the kobold in tow, makes his way to the exit. Adrian and Rebrey finish clearing out the exit as Tharhack arrives. The trio stare at each other as the last remaining light from the sun vanishes.

"we need to camp." Rebrey finally speaks up. "and we can't do it here, I don't want to be hassled all night by short order chefs."

Alriand nods in agreement. "I'll go look for a good spot." Alriand then silently slinks out the exit and into the crisp fall air. 

Rebrey and Tharhack stand there staring out into the night. Both searching for solace, but neither asking the right question. They knew that Bimbar was the ringleader who kept the circus running. Tharhack wondered who was going to be the one to encourage him to follow his calling, and to live like Kord is always watching. Rebrey wondered who was going to keep the elf in line, and who was going to be his sparing partner. 

Alriand saw them standing there as she was walking back to the cave. She thought they almost looked like she did, the day she was forced to leave her home in the Forest of Startrees. She too had looked back at her place of birth, trying to find the words to say goodbye, but finding only hollow words. As she watched them she wondered if they knew what true loss was, and if she had just found it. Shaking off those thoughts as human, Alriand makes her way to Rebrey and Tharhack. 

"There's a small overhang in the side of a cliff, about 250 yards west of here. It's the best place I could find, and it didn't show any signs of recent large animal activity, you know bears, tigers, dragons." Alriand tells the men. 

A couple of moments go by and Rebrey steps out into the air, and heads off to the West. Tharhack waits for minuets before finally heading out following Rebrey's tracks, spurred on Alriand incessant whines to hurry up, that she doesn't want to be out in the middle of nowhere at night. They both reach the overhang and Rebrey has already started to collect firewood, holding the infant in one arm and a bundle of twigs in the other. Rebrey asks Alriand to start the fire up for them, which she does, then she proceeds to scout out the surrounding area. Tharhack lays Bimbar's body out on the ground, then starts to collect big rocks, and small boulders for Bimbar's funeral. Rebrey watches Tharhack's scripted show, as he gives the infant some water. Tharhack finishes burying Bimbar, sprinkles holy water over the grave, and says the last rites for Bimbar.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Oct 4, 2003)

Clouds begin to fill the night sky, and a cold breeze blows up, whipping the flames of the campfire. Rebrey and Alriand huddle close to the fire, but it does not seem to do any good. Sharing one blanket so that the halfling infant can stay warm, Rebrey realizes that no one is going to get any rest tonight. He stares at Tharhack who has remained near Bimbar's grave all night, despite repeated attempts to get him to come in by the fire. Rebrey wonders why Tharhack seemed to take this death so hard. Sure Bimbar was a nice guy, but death is all around you once you chose the life of an adventurer. Alriand wonders why Rebrey gets to hold the baby, she's freezing and he's benefiting from the extra warmth the infant is providing. 

Tharhack finishes his daily devotions to Kord, he than places his greatsword onto the ground. Retrieving the shaman's necklace from his pouch, he lays it out on the blade of the greatsword. Tharhack asks out loud that Kord accept this offering of the shaman's necklace as proof that Kord is mightier than the kobold's weak god. Tharhack then clasps both of his hands together above his head, and brings them crashing down onto the necklace. Bits of skulls and beads go flying, as the necklace is obliterated. The ringing echo of Tharhack's spiked gauntlets slamming into the steel sword reverberate along the cliff. Tharhack reveled in the sound, until the first drop hit his face. A cold rain began to fall, carried by the strong winds, the rain chilled the bones. 

The overhang which would be useful for shade in the summer, is completely useless in this weather. The fire which already had a tenuous hold on the wood, begins to wane in the blustery rain. Rebrey tries his best to keep the infant dry, by turning his back to the wind. Alriand tries to throw more wood onto the fire, but only manages to put it out. Now with no heat source and no light, the rain felt that much colder. Emotionally weathered, Tharhack sits in the rain still wishing he had done more to save Bimbar. Tharhack heard the cry, like a far off voice carried by the wind to his ears, he dismissed it as probably a bear. He sighed, and closed his eyes in contemplation, unaware of the mass of wood headed his way. The small tree connected with Tharhack's chest, sending him head-over-feet skidding back towards the smoldering campfire. 

Rebrey heard the sickening sound of Tharhack's chest, and his body skidding to a stop, and unmoving. Looking back towards where Tharhack was standing, Rebrey sees a tall gangly monster, wielding a small tree like a club. Putting the infant next to the cliff wall in the driest spot he could see in dark, and grabs his heavy flail. He rises and heads out to get between Tharhack and the beast. Alriand stands next tot the cliff shouting "What the heck is it?" repeatedly at Rebrey. 

"I don't know, it's big whatever it is." Rebrey answers as the tree whiffs through the air over his head. "Get out here and help me!" 

Alriand hesitates before joining the fight. The shape of the monstrosity is very familiar, yesterday familiar. Alriand decides to try and circle around the beast, and heads out behind Rebrey. Rebrey keeps trying to get in close to the monster, however it's long arms are able to keep him at a distance. Unable to close with the beast, Rebrey hopes that whatever Alriand is doing fixes that problem. A couple more near hits from the creature has Rebrey wondering how much longer his muscles can hold out in this weather. Alriand finally makes her way to behind the beast. Slashing out with her dagger, Alriand cuts a deep gash along it's right ribs. The beast cries in pain, and turns to face Alriand. Seeing this as his chance, Rebrey rushes up to the monster, and swings at it's head connecting with a hard thud. The beast seems to be unfazed by the party attempts to injure it. It swings the tree trunk at Alriand, and it manages to pound her face into the wet dirt. Coughing and in pain, Alriand spits out two teeth. Rebrey tries to draw out the away from the overhang, and Alriand, but it just takes another step toward Rebrey, who is powerless to halt it. Alriand tries to compose herself, as she pushes herself to a sitting position. 

Rebrey finally meets the tree trunk, although he would've preferred it to be under better conditions. Rebrey falls backwards and loses his grip on his flail, as the beast raises his arms to the night. Rebrey sees his life pass before his eyes, as the beast brings the tree trunk to bear on Rebrey.


----------



## Ed Cha (Oct 6, 2003)

I'm sad Bimbar died.

By the way, what level did the characters start at and what levels are they now? 

What is this beast? Is it from the book? I guess this party gets no rest, but that's adventuring for you-- expect the unexpected!


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Oct 6, 2003)

Ed Cha said:
			
		

> I'm sad Bimbar died.
> 
> By the way, what level did the characters start at and what levels are they now?
> 
> What is this beast? Is it from the book? I guess this party gets no rest, but that's adventuring for you-- expect the unexpected!




They started at 2nd level, 2 of them are almost to 3rd. 

The beast is the ogre (podgy), the party didn't know what it was. Rebrey couldn't tell in the near complete darkness, Alriand knows what it is from fighting it before which is why she hesitated going out to fight it, and of course Tharhack is in la-la land. However the ogre didn't get here by accident. 

Yes Bimbar's death was sad, his player is good at coming up with offbeat character concepts. I think his next one (which will meet/join the party soon) is his best to date.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Oct 8, 2003)

The trunk flies down at Rebrey, slamming into his head. Rebrey sees the red eyes of the monster, hears the guttural laugh of the beast, and the smell of damp pine fills his nostrils. Then the world becomes a swirl of darkening colors and of ringing ears, until all that's left is blackness. Alriand couldn't see the blow from behind the monster, but she heard it. For a second she hoped the blow missed Rebrey, unfortunately the only sound remaining was that of the monster, probably gloating it's soon-to-be victory. Alriand shakily stands, puts her hands on her knees, spits out some blood through the newly created gap in her mouth, grabs her last dagger, and shouts at the beast.

"Hey, free swinger. You forgot one, get over her and finish the job." Alriand spits at the monster. 

"Errg?" The beast turns to face Alriand, smiling broadly. It whips a fist out at the elf, it's long arms easily covering the distance between them. Startled but still aware enough to duck the blow, Alriand starts to back away, hoping that her cobweb addled mind could clear itself enough to come up with a decent plan. 

The beast raises the small tree at the retreating elf, takes a deep breath and begins to bring the tree to bear against Alriand, however a sharp pain shoots through it's left shoulder. Throwing it's attack wildly to the left, the beast cries out in pain and grabs at it's left shoulder finding nothing there.

"Next time you attack someone, make sure they're dead before you move on to your next victim." Tharhack tells the beast. "Fortunately I happen to have space in my classroom to teach you this lesson myself."

Alriand didn't know why the beast missed, or why it dropped the tree club, only that it seemed to be preoccupied with something behind it. she kept backing away, hoping to come across some shrubs or tree cover to hide behind. Though she still doesn't trust the situation enough to turn her back on the beast and make a run for it. 

Bleeding and breathing heavy and slow. The beast begins to cry, dropping down to it's knees, staring blankly at it's left shoulder. "Prepare to meet thy maker." Tharhack pulls his greatsword back and ends the monster's life.

Alriand about to turn and run for it anyway, hears Tharhack's voice and pauses. Taking a long look at where the beast had been, she sees Tharhack give the beast a right and a left head. Shouting on the inside, Alriand lowers her blade and shuffles back up to Tharhack with a smile on her face. Tharhack turns and kneels next to Rebrey, administering a cure light wounds, Tharhack brings Rebrey back to consciousness. Alriand stops abruptly at the foot of the monster, and watches the form change from that of an eight foot tall creature to that of the halfling she had met last night, except of course he is now missing an arm. 

"Ohhh, I vote that logging be banned in this forrest." Rebrey manages. "How bad am I?"

"Well, you'll live but you've suffered a nasty concussion, and unfortunately I cannot remove the effects of it. It's too early to tell what kind of problems you'll be having." Tharhack tells him. 

Tharhack places his backpack behind Rebrey's head. "Rest here, I'm going to go start another fire." Tharhack tells Rebrey.

"Hey Tharhack, did you see this?" Alriand says while kicking the dead halfling. She notices a small gem drop off of the halfling, and onto the ground. Glowing softly in the rainy night Alriand is drawn to it's beauty, bending down to pick it up, she's startled by the sudden appearance of a blade in her path.

"Stop right there." Tharhack demands of Alriand. "Obviously foul magic is afoot, and until I rule out that gem, you're not going to hold it."

Alriand stares down Tharhack, thinking about calling his bluff, but acquiesces and backs off. Rebrey sits up, wobbles, and plops back down on his makeshift pillow. Tharhack picks up the gem himself and places it in his belt pouch, Alriand watches Tharhack closely, paying particular attention to which pouch Tharhack puts the gem in. Tharhack then tells Alriand to hurry up and retrieve some dry firewood if she wants to be kept warm the rest of the night. Alriand walks off in a huff to get more firewood. Tharhack picks up Rebrey and carries him back to base of the cliff, he then looks up to verify that the kobold is still tethered to the tree Tharhack tied him to. 

Meanwhile, a small bird silently watches Alriand pass below it's perch. It's stare filled with hate, as it dives into the air to initiate plan B, It gives a loud caw over Alriand as it passes. Relishing the three foot jump the elf made at the sound. Back at the camp another set of eyes is watching Tharhack closely, for they also seek the prize in Tharhack's pouch.


----------



## pogre (Oct 8, 2003)

> "Hey Tharhack, did you see this?" Alriand says while kicking the dead halfling.




Dead Halflings = Good Story Hour  

Great update!


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Oct 9, 2003)

pogre said:
			
		

> Dead Halflings = Good Story Hour
> 
> Great update!




LOL  That's what the elf's player said.   

Wait 'til tonight's update, she gets better.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Oct 10, 2003)

Alriand finishes gathering up some firewood, and heads back to the campsite. Her aching head trying to come up with a nice little plan that will end with her obtaining the gem that fell from the dead halfling. With the ability to gain that kind of power with her mind, would surely be unstoppable. That thought alone made her drool, her next thought of being more powerful than that smelly half-orc made her ecstatic. Whistling a tune as she got back to camp, Alriand sees that Tharhack has buried the body of the halfling alongside that of Bimbar. 

"why the heck do you bury the halfling?" Alriand shouts at Tharhack while throwing her pile of sticks on the cold, wet firesite. 

"For one he would eventually attract scavengers, and I'll like to avoid combat for the rest of the day. Two, I'm not totally convinced he was aware of his own actions. Three, because he was dead." Tharhack replies.

"But I didn't get to loot the body! There could've been money, jewelry, magic, who knows." Alriand pleads.

"feel free to uncover him yourself, and go through his pockets." Rebrey chimes in.

"I'm not digging up the dead, that's just rude." Alriand complains.

"Rude? Since when did you develop a set of ethics?" Rebrey asks.

"What is it that you'd think you'd find on a polymorphed halfling?" Tharhack asks Alriand.

"Well, maybe he had half a gold piece, or half a necklace. They don't call them halflings because they're short. If that were the case they'd call them dwarves." Alriand snaps back at Rebrey.

"Now you're just being spiteful and insensitive." Rebrey responds.

"Insensitive? Me? No, insensitive is splitting the guy's head in two. That's insensitive," Alriand shoots back. Meanwhile Tharhack has gotten up and began to restart the fire.

"Well, I always wanted to see a Half-Elf. I think I could swing a greatsword, how fast can you run." Rebrey replies trying to come up with something that will shut her up, as opposed to being serious. 

"Fast enough to eviscerate you before you ever got the blade off your shoulder." Alriand states. With the fire going Tharhack walks out past the graves. "where do you think you're going hork*?" Alriand asks Tharhack.

"I'm going to seek Kord's guidance, I intend to do his will." Tharhack replies.

"Oh, well, here's a hint. I bet it'll have lots of this." Alriand replies while trying to flex her arms. "and some of this," as Alriand points to her rear grunting. Having a great time at Tharhack's expense, Alriand never bothered to see what Tharhack was doing with a small rock he picked up, until it slammed into her shoulder.

"Ow, some people have no sense of humor." Alriand walks to the fire rubbing her shoulder.

The oranges and reds of morning begin to show in the eastern sky, as a new day is set to begin, the first one in 18 months without Bimbar. 


*hork- Alriand's derogatory nickname for the half-orc


----------



## Ed Cha (Oct 12, 2003)

I love these characters! Really great stuff. 

Actually, I just sent the sequel "World of Whitethorn 1B: The Village of Oester" (TVoO) to the advance reviewers a few minutes ago. Hopefully, they will like it even more than THoT. 

It's been a tough project and I've written some design notes here:

http://www.gamingreport.com/article.php?sid=10400

I'll have a preview of the interior artwork soon in the publishers' forum. 

I hope you enjoy TVoO when it comes out and keep up the good work on this story hour!


----------



## pogre (Oct 12, 2003)

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> "Fast enough to eviscerate you before you ever got the blade off your shoulder." Alriand states. With the fire going Tharhack walks out past the graves. "where do you think you're going hork*?" Alriand asks Tharhack.
> 
> 
> *hork- Alriand's derogatory nickname for the half-orc




Hork   Yoink!

_Hork _ shall now be reserved along with _Peck _ for Halflings (courtesy of Wulf ratbane) as one of my favorite D&D racial insults.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Oct 13, 2003)

"Well, so much for getting any sleep" Rebrey states. "might as well get going." Rebrey checks on the halfling infant, and then on the kobold egg, making sure they're both safe and secure. 

Alriand mumbles to herself and decides to head off first, stomping through the mud and rain soaked pine needles covering the ground around the few pine trees in the area. Tharhack gathers up the tethered kobold, and puts out the campfire he just started an hour ago. He helps Rebrey to his feet and offers to carry the halfling infant.

"no, I'm fine. I'll make it." Rebrey replies.

"I don't want you tripping and crushing the child." Tharhack answers him.

"I promised to bring the child back, and I have every intention of doing just that. I'll be OK." Rebrey starts out after Alriand, leaving Tharhack to finish covering the fire. 

"Hey. How do we even know we're heading in the right direction? The Hamlet could be on the other side of this cliff for all we know." Tharhack asks Rebrey.

"Well, I figure if anyone is going to lead us back to civilization, it's going to be the person who could sniff out a copper piece In a pile of guano at the bottom of a mile deep well." Rebrey answers pointing towards to direction Alriand went. 

"good point" Tharhack concedes, as he heads off trailing Rebrey toward the Southeast. 

After an hour of sloshing through the woods, a heavy fog has set in, obscuring the suns rays and making a cold morning only colder. The think fog obscures the trees, making them appear as pillars of smoke with the fog drifting in front of them. Tharhack hopes Alriand can lead them back to some town even if it's the Hamlet, because he can't see a thing through the mists. Tharhack starts to ask Rebrey a question when the kobold lets out a yelp, and runs into Tharhack. Tharhack turns around to see what it's problem is, and the kobold scrambles up Tharhack's back and clings to the back of his head. Alriand starts laughing at Tharhack, then feels a pull near the back of her thigh, spinning around she rips the back of her pants off in the mouth of a small dog that is almost invisible in the fog. Crying out to Tharhack and Rebrey she manages to dislodge her pants from the mouth of the dog before it rips off her right pant leg. 

Tharhack takes a hard look behind him and just makes out the outline of a small dog, he takes a swipe at it with his right hand and misses as the dog seems to disappear in the fog. "There's one over here too." Tharhack responds to Alriand's shouts. 

Rebrey holds the child closer, hoping to stave off any attacks with his feet, as his heavy flail requires two hands to swing with any effectiveness. Rebrey hears the calls of the dogs all around them, but can't see any of them. His hearts quickens it's pace as the howls of the dogs or wolves fill hear ears and echo through his bones. The child feeling the fear, begins screaming and squirming in Rebrey's arms. Rebrey tries unsuccessfully to calm the child, as the cries from their attackers gets louder. 

Alriand stabs at the small dog, but misses as the dog seems to shift in the fog. The dog appears next to Alriand's arm and clamps down hard on her forearm. Feeling it's teeth sink in and the blood beginning to trickle out of the wound, Alriand thrusts her dagger in the head of the dog and causes a deep gash on the side of it's face. That blow prompts the dog to let go of her arm. It tries to take a bite at her leg but Alriand manages to pull back before it's teeth can sink home. Alriand jabs at the side of the dog and cuts into it's flesh causing another bleeding wound on the animal. 

Tharhack unsheathes his greatsword, and waits for the wolf to reappear. Seeing a dark movement to his right, Tharhack instinctively swings at it. The blow from Tharhack sword splits the small animal in two. Tharhack takes a closer look at it and finds a dog like creature with a reddish-brown coat. "A fox? They're foxes." Tharhack shouts out to Rebrey and Alriand. 

"this ain't no fox." Alriand shouts back. "It's white or silver."

"Maybe they lead the pack." Rebrey answers "take out the white ones and you'll end the threat."

Tharhack scans the forrest in front of him, and sees the outline of the fox about twenty feet away, just staring at Tharhack. It takes a big breath and blows a blast of freezing air at Tharhack. Tharhack covers his face and feels the droplets of fog freeze on his exposed skin of his arm and legs, causing a burning sensation all over his limbs. Tharhack screams in pain as he takes his arms away from his head. 

Alriand sees the fox take in a deep breath and blow out at Alriand, who rolls to the left and misses most of the freezing breath. She then finishes her roll next to the fox. Slashing out with her dagger again she cuts deep into it's right rear flank. The fox let's out a yelp and collapses twitching. After hearing the fall of it's mate the other fox retreats into the fog, and is soon followed by the rest of the foxes*.

*these were Hoar Foxes from The Tome of Horrors (Necromancer Games)


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Oct 14, 2003)

Tharhack pulls the entrenched kobold off the back of his head and puts it on the ground, as the last of the foxes retreat into the fog, howling all the way. Tharhack goes to check out Alriand's forearm. Rebrey feeds the halfling child the last bit of stale bread he was carrying, and walks over to inspect the dead fox.

"ow, make sure you heal the whole wound up, I don't want to get lycanthropy or rabies." Alriand whines to Tharhack.

"hmmm, yeah. That could be the least of your worries, if I don't do this correctly you could catch Elf Rot. That would be a tragedy." Tharhack tells her.

"Elf Rot? Now you're just making stuff up." Alriand accuses Tharhack.

"NO, it's true." Rebrey chimes in "I read it somewhere, terrible disease. About wiped out a whole forrest of elves. I'd be careful if I was you."

"now you're both being jack-holes, hork and rye-bread* , that almost sounds like something I threw up once." Alriand responds

"first your gums start to bleed, then your ears droop, and your eyes turn brown." Tharhack tells her, ignoring Alriand's comments.

"then you actually grow four inches! After the chip on your shoulder falls off." Rebrey continues.

Alriand just stares at Rebrey and tries to kick him but can't quite reach. "you're so full of it, your eyes have already turned brown." Alriand counters

"Ahem, might I be of 'ssistance?" a voice comes out from behind Alriand and Tharhack.

Startled Tharhack and Alriand jump up to their feet, and about stumble over each other as they turn to get a look at the small face staring back at them. 

"'Ello name's Drodgy. I'm from the 'Amlet 'o Thumble. 'eard of it? Drodgy says as he stares at Tharhack's waist.

"Eh, actually we were headed back there ourselves." Tharhack tells the halfling while trying to divert his attention upwards, so Tharhack can look the halfling in his eyes. "Amazing huh?" Tharhack continues while flexing his abs.

"what?" Drodgy says as he shakes his head and looks up at the big 1/2 orc. 

"Aw, someone who loves your muscles almost as much as you do Tharhack." Alriand tells Tharhack, then turns to face the halfling. "How'd you find us in all this fog? and How'd you get past that roving pack of bloodthirsty werewolves that just attacked us?"

"well, er. I um. Luck I 'uess." Drodgy stammers. Rebrey smelling a rat, circles around the tree where he has been skinning the fox, so as to position himself behind the halfling. Just in case. Drodgy sees Rebrey making his move and lunges for a pouch on Tharhack's belt. Stunned at the halfling's action, Tharhack manages to swat away Drodgy's first hand, but not his second. Drodgy grabs the pouch and takes off to Tharhack's right, trying to keep the party behind him. Alriand's brain takes but a second to process that the halfling is running off with the gem that fell off the polymorphed dead halfling back at last night's camp. She takes off after the halfling determined to get that gem at all costs. Rebrey takes off after the halfling as well, not knowing why the halfling is running only that he's running away from them, and towards where the foxes retreated. 

Alriand comes close a couple of times to reaching the halfling but, he seems to know the landscape very well, and is able to dodge stones, branches, puddles, and trees better than Alriand. Rebrey however, not wanting to run around the woods chasing after a halfling and elf while carrying a child around with him, tries to keep forcing the halfling to slowly, without it realizing it run back towards Tharhack. After forty-five minutes of running around Rebrey succeeds. Drodgy runs towards a tree and dodges to the left, when Tharhack steps out from behind the tree and lets the halfling run smack into him, knocking him on his rear. Alriand comes running up behind him dagger drawn, and bloodlust in her eyes as she turns the halfling's back into a small bull's eye. Tharhack scoops the halfling off the ground, as Alriand comes to a sliding halt. 

"put him down! So I can see what color he bleeds." Alriand pleads with Tharhack. Drodgy however just sticks his tongue out at the elf. Alriand lunges for the halfling which causes the halfling to try and scurry over Tharhack's back. This causes Drodgy to lose his grip on Tharhack's pouch he had stole, and it falls to the ground, plopping in a small puddle. There is a brief instance where no body moves, then a flurry of activity as Alriand dives for the pouch at the same time Drodgy leaps off Tharhack and onto the puddle. Tharhack lets them roll around in the mud for a couple of minuets before puling them up and apart from each other. Holding each one at arms length, Tharhack asks Rebrey to get some rope and to double tether Drodgy and Alriand together. After both Alriand and Drodgy have been joined at the wrist and ankle, Tharhack bends down and picks up his now empty pouch. 

"what are you going to do with them?" Rebrey asks Tharhack over the cries of unfairness from the elf and haling. 

"A little experiment." Tharhack says while digging around in the muddy puddle. "Well, looks like someone stole the halfling's gem." Tharhack says to Alriand and Drodgy. "I wonder which one of you has it?"

*rye-bread = Alriand's derogatory mauling of Rebrey's name.


----------



## pogre (Oct 14, 2003)

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> "A little experiment." Tharhack says while digging around in the muddy puddle. "Well, looks like someone stole the halfling's gem." Tharhack says to Alriand and Drodgy. "I wonder which one of you has it?"




I like the sounds of that Tharhack justice!


----------



## Ed Cha (Oct 16, 2003)

Do your players actually have whole dialogue scenes amongst themselves like that? If so, that is pretty amazing. 

So they've met Drogy, eh?


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Oct 16, 2003)

Ed Cha said:
			
		

> Do your players actually have whole dialogue scenes amongst themselves like that? If so, that is pretty amazing.
> 
> So they've met Drogy, eh?




A little of both OOC and in game conversation. They like to have fun, sometimes at each others expense, but they all get along so well that sometimes it's more fun to put in the stuff they don't want in the story.   

Yep, they're still trying to figure him out.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Oct 16, 2003)

Tharhack leers over both Alriand and Drogy, daring one of them to confess, unfortunately both of them just stare at each other. 

"Well, I don't have it." Alriand tells Tharhack "Search dodgy other there, and let me go!"

Drogy just sits there dejected staring at the ground by Tharhack's feet. While Alriand is trying to get out of the bonds on her own power. 

"I know why you want it." Tharhack says pointing to Alriand, "What I want to know is why our little friend here wants it so badly." 

Minuets pass before the halfling speaks "That gem is rightfully mine, my brother found it, and since he's dead it belongs to me!"

"How do you figure that?" Tharhack exclaims "So that halfling that nearly killed us as that polymorphed monster was your brother?" Drogy nods in agreement "Your brother was a weak man, to hide behind the facade of something he wasn't. Even so, I was still able with Kord's blessing to overcome the beast. Do you believe you could fare better against me?"

"Ohh, takes a big man to threaten and tied up halfling." Alriand tells Tharhack "Why don't you knock him unconscious and tell him to climb a tree?"

Tharhack takes Alriand's dagger, and cuts the bonds off of Drogy's feet. 

"What are doing?!?" Alriand shouts at Tharhack.

Rebrey walks up to Tharhack, who has moved behind the halfling and is preparing to cut the bonds on his wrists."Uh...... what are you doing? You're letting him have the gem?"

Tharhack says nothing as he cuts the halfling free. Drogy stands up and stares at Tharhack and then Alriand.The fog has begun to lift to the point where it's hanging near the tree tops, and the ground has become clear of the opaque mist. Tharhack then whispers to Rebrey "Protect Alriand" Rebrey gives Tharhack an odd look, but places the child down and draws his heavy flail, then stands next to Alriand.

Tharhack then hands the dagger to Drogy. "Here, you'll need this if you're going to survive my next lesson. Hopefully you're as good a study as your brother was." Tharhack tells him, then kneels on his right knee to look into Drogy's eyes.

"Greed is an unforgiving master, it grows in jealousy and breeds hate. I'm going to give you two options, leave the gem and fight your sickness, or try to take the gem and face me." Tharhack levels with the halfling

"Are you crazy!?! He's got the gem on him, and you're just going to let him walk away with it?" Alriand screams at Tharhack. 

Drogy turns the dagger over in his hand, back and forth, while he contemplates his decision. 

"Here I'll make it harder for you" Tharhack says as he turns his back to Drogy, and gets on both of his knees while whispering to Rebrey to be ready. 

Drogy takes a look off to his right and then looks at Alriand tied up and laying on the ground. He gives a long hard stare at Alriand, then drops the dagger and walks off to the right.

"NO! You idiot, you let him walk away with the gem!" Alriand squirms against her bonds and manages to dislodge her hands, and begin to work on her feet.

Tharhack puts a hand on Alriand's shoulder. "Let him go, it takes a strong man to face his personal demons, you would do wise to learn from him." 

Alriand sits and watches the halfling disappear into the trees, and goes over his face again and again in her mind, she makes a personal pledge to find that halfling when they make it back to Thumble. Rebrey gives Tharhack a questioning look and asks "That gem could've financed a lot of things, why on earth would you let it go?" 

Tharhack gets to his feet and walks over to Rebrey, digging into a small pouch on the left side of his belt, Tharhack retrieves the gem. "Who says I let him walk away with anything?" 

"You had it all along." Rebrey understands. "You're playing with fire here, Alriand will stop at nothing to search out Drogy."

"I don't think Drogy is going back to the Hamlet, I have a feeling we'll be seeing him again soon. I don't trust Alriand around wealth, she's weak with it. This way I eliminate all the stares and conspiring from her while I'm praying or sleeping. If and when Drogy comes back looking to take the gem from Alriand, we've already ensured her loyalty for free, and she'll never find the gem."

"What do you plan on doing with the gem?" Rebrey asks.

"It's got powerful magic for sure, however it appears uncontrollable power. Therefore I will ask Kord for guidance, and do his bidding." Tharhack answers

Alriand gets to her feet and collects her dagger from where Drogy dropped it, and gives one last look at the halfling's trail. Turning back to Tharhack "OK, you've made your point, let's get going. I want to make to Thumble before lunch."


----------



## pogre (Oct 16, 2003)

Tharhack strikes me as the "Dirty Harry" of the group - _Do you feel lucky punk? Well, do ya'?_


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Oct 16, 2003)

pogre said:
			
		

> Tharhack strikes me as the "Dirty Harry" of the group - _Do you feel lucky punk? Well, do ya'?_




Very much so, especially since Bimbar is gone. His player is trying hold the group together. His player plays Tharhack as a "might makes right" type of guy, which helped make his choice of diety easy. 

Bimbar's player played Drogy in this encounter, so he could have something to do. He played it well, even I didn't know which choice he was going to make.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Oct 17, 2003)

The next four hours are uneventful as the party trudges through the soaked forrest, deciding that the best way to get back to the Hamlet would be to find the river and follow it downstream. Hoping that they are north of the Hamlet and will be able to walk right into the Hamlet. Alriand has paid little attention to the path in front of her, instead paying more attention to her surroundings and any signs of movement. Hoping to catch up to the halfling before he makes it to the Hamlet. 

The sun has made it's way high in the sky, and begins to burn off the chill of the morning. The party stops for a breather and can hear the rushing water of a nearby river. However they also smell smoke, light, like that of a campfire. Playing it safe, Alriand heads off to make a cursory examination of the riverbank ahead, to see who, what, how many, and where the camp is located. 

Rebrey and Tharhack decide to sit down and rest for a bit, having not slept much in two days they are starting to feel the effects of that grow heavy on their shoulders. They are about to doze off when Alriand returns.

"Bad news, there's about eight human men about 300 yards up stream. I also don't think they're out here for fur." Alriand reports.

"What gives you that impression?" Rebrey asks her. 

"No fur, heavily armed, and they were whipping a halfling in the middle of the camp." Alriand replies

"Could you recognize the halfling as someone from the Hamlet?" Tharhack asks her. 

"No, but it was definitely a halfling." Alriand answers

"Maybe they caught Drogy?" Rebrey asks

"Possible." Tharhack states "He could've been caught trying to steal something from their camp, and is paying the price."

"I say we go in for a closer look, just to be sure." Alriand says

"I don't know if that would be prudent, eight against three is very bad odds." Rebrey tells her. "Besides we'd have to leave the child, and kobold behind somewhere. It's just not going to be feasible. We should double time it back to the Hamlet and let Opee decide what he wants to do."

"I almost agree except that I could take out the Hamlet single handily. If there's eight well armed mercenaries or whatever, this close to the Hamlet then they aren't going to be able to put up an adequate defense." Tharhack argues

"We'll just have to hope they come to the Hamlet when we're there then, at least the Hamlet has defensible positions." Rebrey counters.

"No, I think it's in our best interests to find out what these guys want. Plus I've got an itchy finger." Tharhack replies

Alriand upon hearing Tharhack agree with her position, heads back out into the forrest leading Rebrey and Tharhack to the campsite.

"Itchy trigger finger my arse." Rebrey says jogging alongside of Tharhack "This is reckless, why are we even bothering with this?"

"I have my reasons, torture is for the weak, if they want something to beat on, I will give them a bigger target. One that hits back." Tharhack answers him.

Alriand stops just short of the last tree before a clearing starts, Tharhack and Rebrey stop next to her. They see seven men gathered around in a circle cheering on an eighth man who is whipping the flesh off the back of an older probably middle-aged halfling, but definitely not Drogy. 

"Now what do we do?" Rebrey inquired

"Now we rise to the occasion." Tharhack answered, handing the tether to the kobold over to Rebrey, and boldly striding out from the tree line and into the clearing. No one paid any attention to him as he made his way closer and closer to the humans. Alriand, ticked that Tharhack was going to start some fun before her, left Rebrey and walked through the trees and bush right to the river's edge. Rebrey stunned at the impulsiveness of his comrades, ties the kobold to a tree, and then hides the halfling child out of sight from the kobold, and also out of reach. Then he follows Tharhack's trail to the camp.

"Good morning gentlemen." Tharhack calls out once he's gotten to within fifteen feet of the closest human. The humans go quiet as they all turn to face Tharhack. Tharhack watches as their face go from surprise to hatred as they all reach for their weapons.

"Kill the orc!" The man with the whip shouts. "I want it's head adorning my wall."

The posse gives a shout, and move in for the kill.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Oct 18, 2003)

"How inhospitable." Tharhack tells the bandits. "what's the halfling done that's so bad, torture is required to sate your rage?"

"you're in the wrong place at the wrong time orc, if you want to walk out of here alive, I suggest you leave all your belongings and run back to whichever rock you crawled out from under." Says the bandit with the whip.

Tharhack pauses and counts the steps to the nearest bandit. He spots Alriand coming ashore behind a tent. Rebrey walks up to join Tharhack, hopeful any altercations can be avoided. 

"I think you should hand the halfling over to us, we happen to be headed to his home, I'm sure whatever he's done the authorities there can handle the problem." Tharhack tells the bandits, as a groan escapes from the shackled halfling. "he sounds bad I should have a look at him."

"I don't think so caveman, tell your buddy there to drop his possessions as well. Before you both join him." The bandit with the whip says as he slaps the head of the bleeding halfling. 

"Well, I don't have enough healing to cure all of you if you want to press this." Tharhack replies "So, I guess i'll have to kill some...... well, most of you." Tharhack bull rushes the nearest bandit knocking him to the ground, as Tharhack tramples him on his way to the next bandit. 

Rebrey curses aloud, and takes a defensive stance. Waiting for the bandits to make their move first. He doesn't have to wait long as the first bandit steps up and takes a flail to the head. The bandit swings haphazardly at Rebrey as he staggers back from the blow. The next bandit moves up and skips his blade off of Rebrey's shoulder. 

Tharhack takes a hit each from two bandit's blades, each wound drawing blood from his chest. Tharhack hears a hearty laugh and turns to hear the crack of a whip on his left ear. Causing the ear to ring and begin filling with blood from a rivulet on his ear. Alriand come up to the tent and positions herself behind the two bandits facing off with Tharhack, but still hidden from the man with the whip. 

Tharhack grabs the throat of the bandit in front of him and begins to squeeze. Rebrey smashes the head of the bandit he just hit, dropping the bandit. The other bandit misses Rebrey. Alriand takes a look at the big dangling back in front of her and plunges a dagger into his kidney, soon the man stops struggling against Tharhack's grip. The other bandit facing off with Tharhack is so startled from Alriand's appearance he misses Tharhack badly. The bandit Tharhack trampled gets up off his back, and slashes Tharhack across his back. Then another crack of the whip cuts another line across Tharhack's left shoulder. 

The other two bandits dive into a tent and rummage around for crossbows. They exit the tent while trying to load the crossbows. Rebrey smacks his bandit on the right knee, breaking the joint, and causing the bandit to crumble to the ground in pain. Rebrey spies the two bandits emerging from a tent with crossbows, and grabs alcohol from his backpack. Tharhack ignores the bandit behind him and haymakers the bandit in front of him, slamming his fist into the raised forearm of the bandit, the force drives the bandit's arm into his head. Alriand then cuts a canyon across the bandit's right arm, causing him to drop his sword, and grab his arm which is bleeding profusely. The bandit behind Tharhack misses, but the whipmaster does not, slicing into Tharhack's left thigh this time. 

Rebrey moves up to the tent where the crossbow bandits emerged, and tosses the rubbing alcohol onto the tent and the bandits while shouting at Tharhack to get his attention. The two crossbow bandits turn their crossbows to Rebrey and pepper him with two bolts to the back. Tharhack starts to run towards the bandit's campfire dodging a swing from the bandit behind him, Tharhack reaches the campfire and kicks the burning twigs and logs at the two crossbow bandits, catching them and the tent behind them on fire. 

Now outnumbered the bandit near Alriand surrenders to Alriand, who begins to restrain him with the ropes keeping the tent next to her erect. The whip snakes out again at Tharhack slashing across his chest. Rebrey switches out his flail for his crossbow and begins to load it. Tharhack tries to close the space between him and the whip bandit, but is unable avoid the sting of the whip, as the bandit moves in sync with Tharhack. Rebrey takes aim and fires his bolt into the right knee on the bandit, causing him to drop the whip as he falls to the ground. Tharhack picks up the whip and quickly reels it in out of the bandit's reach. The bandit draws a dagger from his boot and sort of hop-crawls over to the halfling.

"you're good, but not good enough." The bandit says breathing heavily. He then slices the halfling's neck.

"NO!" Tharhack screams as he rushes to the halfling, backhanding the bandit to the ground when he reaches the halfling. The bandit wipes the blood from his mouth and turns the blade over in his hand, ready to strike at Tharhack. However he gets sandwiched by a diving Rebrey how wrestles the blade from the bandit's hand. 

"he's gone." Tharhack remarks after checking on the halfling. 

Alriand finishes tying up the other bandit and hears a soft sobbing coming from the tent behind her. She gets up and looks inside.

"Oh god, Tharhack, you better come take a look at this." Alriand says with both spite and terror in her voice. 

Tharhack comes over and throws the tent flap open to reveal a battered and abused human female with a sack over her head, pig tied and bereft of clothes whimpering in the center of the tent. Tharhack turns to the bandit grappled by Rebrey, with nothing but pure rage emanating from his eyes.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Oct 21, 2003)

Tharhack disrobes the bandit that's tied up by the tent, and asks Alriand to dress the female, after that he'll check out her injuries. 

"I can't hold this guy forever Tharhack, what do you want to do with him?" Rebrey asks.

"Beat him into unconsciousness. Here use this burning log" Tharhack responds handing Rebrey a still burning piece of wood from the campfire. Rebrey stares at the wood for a moment a little taken aback by Tharhack's comment. Then shrugs and beats the bandit senseless. 

Rebrey leaves the bandit knocked out on the ground, and goes to retrieve the halfling child and the kobold from their hiding places. When he returns Tharhack and Alriand are attending to the women in the tent. Rebrey checks to make sure that the bandit he knocked out is still unconscious, then checks to make sure the other bandit is uncomfortable naked and tied up. Rebrey searches the biggest tent and finds some cooked pig and apples. Digging in to the food himself and sharing an apple with the kobold. 

Alriand pulls off the sack covering the female's head, finding her mouth gagged with a big piece of meat. The woman's eyes were a deep green, reminding Alriand of the color of spring. Alriand found herself just staring into the woman's eyes losing herself in the color. She didn't even realize Tharhack had entered until he shook her shoulder snapping her out of her trancelike state. 

"huh, oh I'm sorry. I must have been daydreaming" Alriand responds as she removes the gag from the woman's mouth, it's then that Alriand notices the deep almost blood red color of the woman's hair. Similar to the color of fall, her hair even sounded like leaves rustling in a breeze as her hair falls from the sack to land on her shoulders. 

"Thank you." The voice sounded like it was once a beautiful instrument but has been played far to hard, and screamed for far too long. Tharhack uses his cure light wounds spells to heal the woman as best he can. 

Tharhack asks how the woman came to be in the hands of these bandits. She relates how she was gathering berries for her mother when she was approached by a couple of the men. Her mother had taught her how to entrance men so as to protect herself. She did fine with the first two, but then more came. She couldn't entrance any more of them, and she was overpowered. All she saw after that was the inside of that sack. She can't tell how many days she's been prisoner, the only thing she had to eat was the piece of pig the gagged her with. When it rained they would leave her outside, and she sapped what little water she could from the damp sack. 

"Are you a dryad?" Alriand asks

"No, my mother was a nature spirit, I lack that beauty of my mother." Replies the woman.

"What's your name?" Tharhack inquires

"Xanoniel Enialril." Replies Xanoniel

"Enialril? That's an elven court name." Alriand answers.

"My father was an elven prince, who thought he could persuade my mother to be his betrothed. For a time my mother enjoyed his company, but she refused to leave her home and her life tree. In the end his lust for her, and her inability to return with him, drove him mad. He committed suicide, and my mother buried him next to her tree. His essence flows through her home and the forrest was a happy place until." Xanoniel voice trails off as a tear forms in her green eyes.

"I heard the prince meant missing, I never suspected...." Alriand gets lost in thought.

"Until what Xanoniel?" Tharhack inquires.

"Until they killed my mother." Xanoniel breaks down into sobs.

Hearing the conversation and then the crying, Rebrey goes to check out what's taking so long in the tent. "Hey you guys, if you wanted some alone time, could you do it later?" Rebrey calls out as he lifts the flap of the tent entrance "By Tyr." is all Rebrey gets out after seeing Xanoniel. 

"Um, there's food in the next tent." Rebrey manages to get out. 

"Good bring some here, any fruits and water will suffice." Tharhack tells Rebrey.

"Right, I'll.... go..... get... some..." Rebrey slowly answers and then backs out of the tent.

Alriand sits stunned while Rebrey returns with food for everyone's hungry stomachs. Rebrey tries to chat up Xanoniel, but only makes a fool of himself. Tharhack leaves the tent and checks on the naked bandit, since he's starting to get a little too cold, he moves him closer to the fire. Tharhack then releases the halfling's body from it's chains, and replaces it with that of the unconscious bandit. Tharhack then retrieves the whip the bandit was using, and notices little teeth all along one side of the whip. He then feels the wounds left by the whip on his own body, and realizes the extent of the torture the halfling went through. Tharhack then throws the whip into the fire, and goes to search the main tent for any clues as to who the halfling is, where the bandits came from, and what they intended on doing next.

Rebrey tries to snap Alriand out of her deep thoughts, but only manages to bring her eyes up to those of Xanoniel's. "Do you realize what you are an heir to?"


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Oct 22, 2003)

Tharhack searches the main tent and finds a stack of papers bundled together showing payments and merchandise changing hands. It shows payments to a halfling named Roplin who in turn brings weapons and supplies across the river and leaves them in predetermined hiding places. These weapons and supplies are then picked up by the kobolds, who then use those weapons to terrorize the Hamlet. Tharhack wonders if Roplin ever knew he was the hand that armed the attacks on the Hamlet. The papers are all notarized by "Geran". Tharhack searches every inch of the tent, trying to find the benefactor to the bandits. Tharhack theorizes that the bandits were in place to make sure the plan went according to plan, however he finds nothing to help him with that. 

Xanoniel, Rebrey, and Alriand finish devouring the apples and some of the pork. Alriand gets up to see what Tharhack's been up to, and to leave Rebrey to make a fool of himself. Besides she didn't feel like wading through at that drool. She spots Tharhack exiting the main tent.

"Find anything good?" Alriand asks

"Yes, as a matter of fact." Tharhack tells Alriand. He then relates his findings from the tent. 

"So, any mention of where they kept their stash?" Alriand inquires.

"No, but I'm sure you'll find it. I'm going to beat out some answers from our captives." Tharhack says loud enough for the conscious bandit to hear, while giving him toothy smile.

Alriand bids him good luck, and heads back into the main tent, determined to find the gold Tharhack couldn't find.

Tharhack kneels down in front of the naked bandit. "Can you tell me what his name is?" Tharhack asks as he points to the halfling.

"uh I think I heard the guys call him old Roplin." The bandit answers thru chattering teeth. 

"Is that guy named Geran?" Tharhack asks pointing at the unconscious bandit. The man nods in agreement. "Do you know who Geran was reporting to?"

"no sir, all I know is he used to leave for a couple of days, and come back with food and gold." The bandit answers.

"Were you part of the group that captured your hostage, and killed the dryad?" Tharhack inquires. The man's silence is all Tharhack needs to hear as he gets up and leaves the man tied by the fire. Tharhack goes over to wake Geran and get some answers from him.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Oct 25, 2003)

Tharhack makes his way to Geran, who has awoken and is sitting with a smug look on his face waiting for Tharhack to arrive. 

"Finally, I get the attention I deserve." Geran tells Tharhack "I thought you were just going to leave me here bored, with nothing to play with."

Tharhack just eyes the man, as he lays his greatsword down next to the campfire, so the tip is laying in the fire.

"So, what do you want to know half-breed?" Geran taunts Tharhack.

"All in due time, first I'm going to brand Kord's name on your rear, before I send you to him in pieces." Tharhack replies

"Oh, big strong man are we, I didn't know Kord took half-breeds on as followers. I mean your very existence proves your mother wasn't strong enough to fight of your beast of a father." Geran explains to Tharhack, before getting a backhand across the face.

"So did you kill your mother when you found out how weak she was?" Geran spits out blood at Tharhack.

"She told me to seek you out, for your bladder is weak and your heart weaker. I will solve that problem for you." Tharhack states getting frustrated with Geran's responses

"Please, don't bore me with your posturing. Get over here and ask me your questions or kill me. Either way you've already lost." Geran tells him.

"I think you've lost more blood from that bolt wound than you think. There is no insanity plea here. Only me breaking you." Tharhack says flexing in front of Geran.

"Only two things are going to be broke in this camp. My little nymph and your faith." Geran retorts as Tharhack backhands Geran again.

"OK human, you win, I shall cease boring you by letting you live any longer." Tharhack says as he turns to the fire to retrieve his sword. Tharhack here's and clanging sound and turns to find Geran free from his shackles and leaping through the air towards him with a dagger.

Tharhack caught completely off guard, can only watch as Geran's blade buries itself deep into Tharhack's ribs eliciting a cry from Tharhack. Alriand emerges from the tent to see Geran running off into the woods and Tharhack grabbing his side and collapsing to the ground. She runs over to him and sees the blood gushing out from the wound in Tharhack's side.

"What do I do? What do I need to do Tharhack?" Alriand pleads with Tharhack.

"Have....to .... stop..... the... bleeding" Tharhack tells her, pointing to his healing kit on his back. Alriand dumps the entire contents on the ground, and finds some strips of cloth and a bottle of alcohol. She pours some of the alcohol on the strips and presses them into the wound, trying to staunch the flow. 

"Rebrey! Get ou..." is all that Alriand gets out as a blade is pressed into her neck.

"Really elf, I don't think we need anymore guests for our party." Geran tells her.

"I will rip your tongue out human." Alriand says through clenched teeth. 

"Heh, I think not minx, the tree fairy didn't fight and I don't think you will either." Geran whispers into Alriand's ear. 

"What do you want" Alriand asks Geran, as Tharhack;s body begins to spasm and he starts foaming from the mouth. 

"I don't want much, my benefactor however, well he needs your life." Geran responds

"What's happening to him." Alriand asks

"Poison, very fast, very strong, very deadly." Geran replies. The blade begins to get hot in his hand, hotter and hotter until it begins to burn. Screaming Geran drops the blade, then releases Alriand.  (_heat metal spell_)

"I will make you pay, through every nerve in your body." Xanoniel's voice comes from behind Alriand. 

Geran pushes Alriand away and stands up to face Xanoniel, but gets a face full of flail instead. Geran falls backwards, tripping over Alriand and then landing on the other side of Tharhack. Alriand draws her dagger, and lunges at Geran but misses wide to the right. Geran rolls on his back landing on his feet facing Xanoniel and Rebrey. 

"You'll pay dearly for this." Geran spits as he takes off away from the party, heading into the woods. 

Xanoniel casts _summon nature's ally_ I and summons a wolf, to track Geran down. Rebrey runs up to help Tharhack.

"Look in the chef's tent." Xanoniel tells Alriand. "They keep the antidote in there. I've been poisoned enough by them." 

Alriand runs off to the chef's tent looking for any bottles she can get her hands on.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Oct 27, 2003)

Alriand finds the chef's tent, and brings back 8 bottles with some kind of liquid in each of them. Xanoniel rifles through them, finding the antidote and forcing it through Tharhack's clenched teeth. Rebrey eyes the naked bandit, looks towards where Gerona ran off to, and decides that two alive bandits is just two too many. Although in his morality killing an unarmed man just seems wrong on some level, so he asks Alriand to do it for him, apparently seeing nothing wrong with someone else doing it while he looks on. 

Xanoniel helps Tharhack to a sitting position, and offers him some water while she takes a look at his stab wound. Rebrey comes over and pats Tharhack on the back, reassuring Tharhack that Geran won't stay free for long. 

"I'm a failure." Tharhack tells him.

"Don't be so hard on yourself. No one could've known he was free and had a poisoned blade hidden somewhere on himself." Rebrey replies.

"He's a crafty individual that one, and his death will bring a smile to my face again." Xanoniel offers.

"He got me upset, angry and I lost focus. I was weak against his verbal onslaught, I failed myself, my faith, and my deity." Tharhack gets up to his feet and walks down to the river's edge.

"man, I've never seen him like that before. I hope he snaps out of it quickly though, otherwise we'll be sitting ducks on our way back to Thumble." Rebrey tells Xanoniel.

"Questions of faith, are never answered according to the needs if a third party." Xanoniel says coldly to Rebrey "Perhaps a little more faith from you, and Tharhack won't have to go through this alone."

"What, I have faith. Just not in something I can't swing at." Rebrey answers.

"The only things you'll gain from being in constant battle, are a sore back, aching arms, a numb mind, and a hollow heart. Soldier." Xanoniel retorts.

"A couple of dozen whacks on a tree with an ax, and I can bring an elf's world to a crashing end, and all the faith in the world will not save him. I have the power to decide if he lives or not my faith in something, and surely not his faith in something to stop me from doing it." Rebrey replies.

"But he's already saved regardless of what you do, nature gives life, and nature recycles you when you're through chopping down trees. Nature will be waiting for you when the reaper takes you final breath away. I have faith in that." Xanoniel answers.

Alriand finishes off the bandit and then starts searching the bodies for anything valuable. Tharhack sits on the shore, feet dangling in the icy water, thinking about all of the tragedies that have befallen them since they left on this lonely road of discovery. Alriand shrieks at the discovery of two silver pieces on a dead bandit, as a black crow swoops through the camp, buzzing Alriand twice to the enjoyment of Rebrey, before leaving to the north. 

"Do you think your wolf tracked Geran down and killed him off?" Rebrey asks Xanoniel.

"No, I just hope that the wolf was able to stay around long enough to keep Geran running away further from the camp." Xanoniel answers


----------



## Ed Cha (Oct 29, 2003)

LOL. So Geran is a bandit leader? 

I wonder how you will incorporate Hetnar into your game. That will be interesting...


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Oct 29, 2003)

Ed Cha said:
			
		

> LOL. So Geran is a bandit leader?
> 
> I wonder how you will incorporate Hetnar into your game. That will be interesting...




Well this way Geran gets to play the same roll he has in the adventure, just tweaked a bit.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Oct 29, 2003)

Tharhack returns to the center of the bandit camp. Rebrey is loading up three sacks with as much food as he can stuff in them. Alriand is rummaging through tents looking for anything of value. Xanoniel is tending to the body of the dead halfling. 

"He was so brave." Xanoniel starts "Geran kept beating Roplin and asking him who he told about him."

"Geran must've gotten paranoid, or Roplin wanted more money." Tharhack answers Xanoniel.

"Oh no, Geran kept asking, who did you tell old man." Xanoniel replies. "and Roplin kept telling him, he had no where to go. That the Hamlet wasn't safe anymore." 

"Well, when we get to Thumble we can ask what happened." Tharhack answers, as he's weaving in and out of tents.

"What are you looking for?" Xanoniel asks.

"The tent of either the youngest boy in this camp, or the tent of the new guy." Tharhack tells her. "Since I couldn't find any evidence of who Geran's benefactor is from his papers, I'm hoping that someone wrote about Geran meeting with his benefactor, or boss." Tharhack then leaves to re-ransack the tents Alriand just went through. 

Rebrey returns to the campfire with the halfling child and the kobold. Making sure they are both close to fire for warmth.

"Oh, a baby, can I see it?" Xanoniel pleads with Rebrey.

"Sure, can you keep an eye on that for me too?" Rebrey answers pointing at the kobold

"What are you going to do with the kobold?" Xanoniel asks.

"I don't know Tharhack insisted we bring it back to Thumble with us. Maybe you should ask him what he wants with it." Rebrey replies

Xanoniel leaves Rebrey to find Tharhack. Alriand finds mostly clothes and crossbow bolts in the six tents she's searched thus far, not finding any gold her frustration results in her ripping the next tent off of the ground, and tossing clothes and sleeping bags through the air. Tharhack sighs and decides to start with the lone tent remaining, which is the furthest from the fire and also the most shoddily made. Opening the tent flap Tharhack finds a young human male probably in his teens, peeking out of his sleeping bag and looking up at Tharhack.

"Don't kill me please, I didn't do anything, I was hiding here the whole time," says the boy.

"How about I let you buy your freedom?" Tharhack responds.

"But I don't have any money." answers the boy

"It's not money I want." Tharhack says while ripping the tent off the ground and flinging it through the air, then flexing some to put an exclamation on his point.

"What do you want then?" Answers the boy

"I want to know where Geran got his money from, who he answers to, and what he was trying to accomplish by arming a small band of kobolds." Tharhack responds

"I think he got his money from the hermit." replies the boy

"A hermit? What do you mean?" Tharhack asks

"Well, he was old and always dressed in nasty looking robes, most of the guys thought he was some crazy hermit, but after he'd leave, Geran would pay us all." Answers the boy

"Did this hermit ever say anything?" Tharhack asks

"No, he just follow Geran into his tent and stay for maybe an hour, and then Geran would come out with our money, we always thought the hermit must be pretty sly to sneak past all of us. 'Cause we never saw him leave, he was just gone." answers the boy

"When did this hermit show up? Every 2 days? Every 3 or 4?" asks Tharhack

"It wasn't very often maybe once a ten day." answers the boy

"What were they trying to accomplish by funding this little troupe?" Tharhack demands

"Geran always called it step A in a journey to kingship. He tell us over and over again that every destination is reached by first taking small steps before you can be in a full sprint." answers the boy

"Did Geran ever mention where this hermit came from?" Tharhack asks

"No, he never talked about him." replies the boy

The sound of a child cuts through the pause in conversation as Xanoniel approaches with the halfling child, the boy squirms nervously on the ground. Tharhack tells the boy to start running and to not stop until the sun sets, for if they meet again Tharhack will send him on a journey to meet death. The boy doesn't hesitate as he sprints out of the camp and into the woods behind his tent.

"Aren't you afraid that he'll meet up with Geran?" Xanoniel asks

"I hope so, I'm not afraid of Geran. Then next time we meet I will squeeze the weakness out of him one drop at a time." Tharhack replies.

"I shall like to see that." Xanoniel states "What are you planning on doing with the kobold?" 

"I plan on teaching the halflings a valuable lesson." Tharhack answers "I think it's best we get moving though, if Geran wants to chase us, let's get him started running early."


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Oct 29, 2003)

Tharhack tells Alriand and Rebrey to prepare to leave, he figures about six more hours until they get to the Hamlet. Rebrey lugs the sacks of salted meat and bread onto his back, seeing this Xanoniel offers to carry the halfling child to the Hamlet for Rebrey. Alriand thoroughly disgusted at the poor bandits tosses some things onto the fire, creating a smelly black smoke before the fire is smothered. Tharhack reties the kobold to his waist and gathers up Roplin to carry him back to the Hamlet. He then stuffs the papers he found in Geran's tent into his backpack and the party heads downstream staying close to the river. 

The sun quickly reaches midday, it's warming rays help ease some of the chilliness of the morning. Xanoniel sings to the halfling child and to some birds which perch upon her shoulder. The bandit's clothes that Xanoniel wears are too big and constantly fall down to her shoulders, causing Rebrey to stop several times having difficulty walking. Once Xanoniel's shirt fell past her shoulders and Rebrey tripped falling into the frigid water. The party however makes great time and after five hours of walking can see the smoke rising from chimneys in the Hamlet. Realizing they'll have to cross the river at some point, Tharhack asks if they want to wait until they reach the bridge to cross or cross through the water before that. The party votes 3-1 for using the bridge, with Rebrey the only river vote.

The party reaches the northern most farm a half hour later and can see halfling children playing along the river bank on the other side. When they see the party trudging through the grass on the opposite side, they run back to the Hamlet cheering "They're back, They came back"

"Ugh, I forgot how much I hate half-a-lings." Alriand states.

"Halflings are a curious race, their only downfall, other than that they have a great respect for life. You could learn a thing or two about patience Alriand." Xanoniel replies

"The only thing I'm going to learn from a half-a-ling, is what time dinner is." Alriand answers.

The party reaches the wooden bridge and finds Denbel, Randill, Opee, and Sheriff Rillkep waiting for them.

"Where's Bimbar? We found his sword and shield. We wanted to return them." Denbel asks

"He's dead, died wiping out your yappy problem. Keep the sword and shield, Bimbar never used those anyway."

"Roplin? Where'd you find him?" Rillkep asks

"In a bandit camp being tortured, the bandit leader killed him before I could save him though. I brought his body back for a proper burial." Tharhack answers

"Roplin was a thief and a murderer. We found the knife he used to kill Durac after searching his house. He claimed it was planted but I figured him out good. Took him to jail, but he somehow broke out." Rillkep answers sticking his chest out trying to act impressive.

"I think he may have been right, look at these papers I found on Geran the bandit leader." Tharhack says handing the papers to Opee. Rillkep tries to look over Opee's shoulder to get a look at the papers, Opee just hands him each page after he's done with it.

"So, what's your take on this?" Opee asks Tharhack

"Well, I think Roplin figured out where his weapons were going, he tried to kill the deal with Geran. Geran set him up for murder hoping to discredit him and anything he might tell you. Either Roplin escaped or Geran helped him, then once out of town Geran tortured Roplin to find out all he told you before he left town." Tharhack answers. 

"heh, idiots." Alriand says to herself.

"Rillkep, make sure Roplin gets a proper burial. While I don't know if I believe Tharhack's story, it does cloudy the picture enough." Opee says to Rillkep.

By now a large gathering of halflings has formed just beyond the bridge, everyone is trying to get a look at the bloody body in Tharhack's hands, the kobold tied to his waist, and Xanoniel. 

"I think we should bring this child home." Rebrey says to Xanoniel. They head towards the gathering of Halflings.

"My baby!" a shout comes from the crowd as a halfling woman pushes her way through the crowd and sprints to Rebrey and Xanoniel. Perythea runs out and takes Lalee from Xanoniel, she hugs and kisses on her child who clings to her mother. Perythea then gives Rebrey and Xanoniel a kiss on the cheek and runs back into the crowd, heading for home.

"What are you going to do with that?" Rillkep asks Tharhack, pointing at the kobold tied to his waist. 

"Watch." Tharhack strides to the other side of the bridge and faces the crowd. Alriand moves to north after the bridge, looking for a way to make an unseen getaway. However she's halted by a group of halfling children who all want to see a hero and touch a hero.

"Good people of Thumble, this is your yappy." Tharhack says as he lifts the kobold off the ground, dangling it for all the town to see, and eliciting gasps and wows from the crowd. "You have nothing to fear from an enemy that you know, these are weak pathetic creatures. They only know cowardice." 

Tharhack then begins to untie the kobold, causing the group of halflings to take a couple steps back. Tharhack gets the kobold untied and lets it fall to the ground. The kobold quickly gets up and takes off in one direction, but stops when it sees a wall of halflings. It runs in a different direction, but again it stops in it's tracks. It looks around and sees it's surrounded by halflings. It falls to the ground and begins to whimper.

"I wonder what it's doing," a child next to Alriand asks her.

"It's getting ready to attack, they have deadly claws. Their bite is venomous poison. This one here killed Bimbar single-handedly, ripping his heart out from his chest and eating it raw. Then it fouled the body with it's own excrement." Alriand says to the children huddled around her. "If I was you, I'd run back to your homes before it comes to get you too." Alriand slaps her hands together and the children jump up and run screaming away to the north. 

The screaming children alarm the crowd as Alriand shrugs her shoulders and turns to the north heading up to Roplin's house and his buried treasure. Tharhack ignores the children and walks over to the kobold.

"We wiped out their home. Most of them were killed, but if they ever should come back, there will be nothing to fear." Tharhack says as he rolls the kobold over with his foot, and picking it up by the neck. "Now who wants to pet it?" 

At first no one moves, but then Diargren emerges from the crowd and goes up and slaps the kobold around some. Then he tells everyone else to come and get some too. At first it's a trickle but after a while most of the Hamlet has slap or punched the kobold into unconsciousness.


----------



## Ed Cha (Nov 1, 2003)

LOL, Perythea says, "My baby!", grabs her kid, and then runs back home. Not even an offer of pie. That's hilarious.  

Poor Roplin getting tortured like that and we didn't even get to see his grumpy side. I hope he recovers.  

Alriand is a piece of work. Half-a-ling? Great stuff!


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Nov 3, 2003)

Alriand, unimpressed by Tharhack's little speech, leaves the happy gathering and makes her way along the riverbank to Roplin's house and his shed. She passes Durac's house and comes across two human men loitering in front of the next house beyond Durac's. Alriand strains an ear to listen in on their conversation.

"this is going to be the easiest job we've ever done boss."

"like taking money from a corpse"

"Did you see they way you had them eating out of your hand boss?"

"Four more days in this hellhole and we'll be set for months."

"Do you think there's enough time to do this next house?"

"lets not push our great luck anymore than we've already done. Besides we need to make it back to the well, before the midgets return."

Having waited long enough, Alriand strolls out into the yard between the two homes. The two men, both short for humans, are placing table settings and candelabras into a large sack. One of the men is thin a wiry while the other one is very muscular with broad shoulders. Alriand, who was walking straight for the two men, changes course and heads over to a tree about twenty feet to the right. Making it to the tree Alriand squats down and watches as the thin man puts on a pointy deep blue hat, then fits on a long gray beard. The stronger man stands in a sack of the same color as the hat, bends down and the thin man climbs up onto the strong man's shoulders. The strong man reaches down and lifts the sack which Alriand now determines is a robe. The thin man puts his arms through the sleeves and a ten foot tall wizard appears. Amazingly they coordinate their walking to appear as an elderly human. The "wizard" walks between two house and disappears behind the right one. 

Tharhack clears the crowd off of the kobold, and tells the halflings to remember this if ever the yappies come back again. The crowd cheers and claps as they wander back up the main street of the Hamlet, some even break out into song. Opee and Rillkep, who's carrying the body of Roplin, walk past Rebrey and Xanoniel.

"Thank you both for helping us end the attacks by those creatures. It means a great deal to me, and to this whole community. If there's anything I can do to make your stay any more comfortable, please let me know." Opee says to Rebrey and Xanoniel

"Rhubarb, I so love Rhubarb. Is there somewhere I can get some?" Xanoniel asks Opee, but before the mayor can answer "Oh, and strawberries. I love strawberries, so perfect this time of year. Don't you think?"

"Why yes, in fact I was just going to see the best pie maker within a hundred miles, I'm sure she would love to make you a pie." Opee answers

"Oh no, I like them freshly picked. The taste is much better." Alriand says with a big smile.

"OK, I'm sure we can accommodate that as well." Opee laughs.

"Is there anything I can get you my good man?" Opee asks Rebrey.

"A strong mead." Rebrey answers

"Well, you're also in luck. We're going to have a marvelous feast this evening. A celebration for all of guests. You'll also have to come and watch the great Balrin, he's a wizard you know, and a giant one at that." Opee says excitedly

"A giant?" Tharhack chimes in

"Oh yes, he's easily three halflings high." Opee replies

"Well, that should definitely be worth seeing." Xanoniel claps

Opee leads Rebrey, Tharhack, and Xanoniel up the main road, following the retreating crowd. Rillkep heads to an awaiting Wilby, who helps Rillkep carry Roplin to the graveyard.

Alriand hears the approaching halflings and sprints up the riverbank on her way to Roplin's house. While running along the riverbank Alriand can still easily make out the form of the faux wizard hanging around the well as the returning halflings come to greet him. A sly smile escapes her lips as she bounds past the last house before reaching her destination.


----------



## Ed Cha (Nov 3, 2003)

Ah, Balrin.  Sounds like you've got a very interesting scheme for him in Thumble. Can't wait to hear what happens...


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Nov 3, 2003)

Ed Cha said:
			
		

> Ah, Balrin.  Sounds like you've got a very interesting scheme for him in Thumble. Can't wait to hear what happens...




This was one encounter I was really looking forward to. I moved the "Balrin" encounter to the Hamlet however, as I wanted to "play" with this guy much more than the original encounter.   

I'm also going to stick the "ogre spirits" in as well for some neat little foreshadowing.   

This has been a most excellent adventure Ed, can't wait for 1B.


----------



## Ed Cha (Nov 4, 2003)

Thanks! I'm glad you are enjoying the book and getting a lot of use out of it. The next book "World of Whitethorn 1B: The Village of Oester" is currently in layout and should go to the printer soon. It will be available in stores in the next few weeks.

Again, I really like the way you've adapted "World of Whitethorn 1A: The Hamlet of Thumble" into your campaign. You've managed to capture the spirit of the NPCs very well and yet add a lot of your own innovations such as adjusting the Balrin scheme and adding the very cool hoar fox encounter. 

I get so annoyed when people imply that using pre-written adventures is somehow lazy or not creative. It takes a lot of work and creativity to do it RIGHT! The "World of Whitethorn" series makes it easier for GMs because there is so much detail. However, this level of detail, I believe, only enhances the GM's ability to be even more creative and expand upon ideas in even greater detail to establish a living and breathing world of personalities and plots. 

Anyhow, I'm really looking forward to see how you handle the ogre spirits! Keep us posted.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Nov 4, 2003)

Rebrey, Tharhack, and Xanoniel are led by Opee up the main road. The crowd in front of them stops. The party sees what appears to be a halfling on top of the well, as they get nearer to the crowd and well however, they see that it's really a very tall human with a long gray beard. The beard falls down to the man's waist which is still higher than the tallest of halflings standing between the party and the man. 

"Balrin I presume." Tharhack asks Opee while pointing at the tall man

"Yes, Oh you should've have seen him pull coins from the ears of the children. They do love his show." Opee answers

"Well, he must be some kind of wizard to be that tall. Amazing" Xanoniel remarks

Alriand runs up to Roplin's former house and disappears behind it. She makes her way to the shed and uncovers the treasure chest. Opening it she finds all the gold untouched as just as pretty as she left it. Alriand strains to pull it free from it's tomb, she manages to get it out of the hole, but she realizes she'll never be able to carry it anywhere as it's just too heavy. She kicks the chest a couple of times but that only results in her jamming a toe. She then starts scooping out the gold and loading her backpack up with gold. Filling half of her backpack up, Alriand then reburies the chest. Hiding it even better than it was before, Alriand throws the now weighted backpack over her shoulder and starts down the road towards the well.

The rest of the party watches the magic show intently, Balrin seems to be able to do all kinds of card tricks and sleight of hand tricks. The halflings, especially the children, ooh and ahh and clap heartedly after every trick. Unimpressed and bored with the show, Rebrey makes his way around the crowd and heads to Perythea's house. Opee brings Xanoniel some rhubarb and strawberries, freshly picked this morning. Xanoniel dives in getting her hands and mouth red stained and sticky. Tharhack makes his way over to Opee.

"Excuse me, but is there a shrine or a small holy place where you worship at?" Tharhack's question takes Opee aback.

"Well, er yes there is. Why do you seek it?" Opee responds

"I need to find consecrated ground, in lieu of my own deity's temple this while have to work. I must seek his advice on a matter." Tharhack answers

"Well, ok, if you go up to the well, then face due east, and start walking you will eventually come to our shrine of Penella." Opee says

"Thank you." Tharhack starts off

"But please leave it as you found it. I fear it is far too small for you to fit in." Opee pleads

"I promise not to go inside, the ground it stands on is all the room I'll need." Tharhack answers as he's walking away from Opee. 

Rebrey passes Alriand coming the other direction and gives her a nod as he walks up Perythea's path and knocks on the door. One of the children answer and Rebrey asks to see Perythea. She comes to the door still holding Lalee.

"Thank you so much, I'll never be able to repay you." Perythea says choking back tears.

"Thanks, is all the repay I'll need ma'am. Just doing what's right. By the way, we found this doll with the kobolds as well." Rebrey holds it out for Perythea, but Lalee reaches for it. Rebrey hands it Lalee who snuggles with it on her mother's shoulder. Rebrey asks how Lalee is doing and if there's anything else he can do for her. Perythea declines, and Rebrey gives her a smile and takes leave of her. 

Rebrey gets to the end of the path, and is flagged down by the same son as before. 

"Mister hero, I have a message for you from Raziel." The boy says in almost a monotone.

"I don't believe I've met the Raziel before. What's the message?" Rebrey asks

"Come closer, I have to whisper it." The boy motions for Rebrey to bend down. The boy puts his hand up to his mouth, and blows yellow dust into the face of Rebrey. 

Choking and gagging Rebrey falls to the ground. He tries to reach for the child but the blurred vision from the dust in his eyes makes it difficult for him to see much of anything. 

"Tell your tree swinger that this little hex is only the beginning. I will torment her for the rest of her days." The voice was an elderly woman's but Rebrey was sure it came for the direction the child had been standing. 

Rebrey manages to vomit, which clears his throat and enables him to breathe again. He rubs and wipes his eyes the bast he can, and finally is able to see the young boy laying unconscious in the street. Rebrey staggers over to the boy and checks him for breathing. Finding the boy still breathing, Rebrey sits on the road next to the boy and tries to tear up enough to wipe the burning sand like powder from his eyes.


----------



## pogre (Nov 4, 2003)

1st, Ed Cha is paying you right?  

2nd, this is one of my favorite updates despite its brevity. The action was totally unexpected, and now I look forward to the next episode with great anticipation. Well done!


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Nov 5, 2003)

Tharhack Clears the last eastern house of the Hamlet, and walks along the edge of a wheat field that's been partially harvested. Beyond the wheat field is a vegetable patch and beyond that grassland. Tharhack can just make out a small structure in front of the tree line at the end of the grassland. With the sinking sun to his back Tharhack makes his way around the vegetables and towards the shrine. Tharhack sees Rillkep and four other halflings digging a grave for Roplin off to the right. They stop and give Tharhack a passing look then continue with their digging. Tharhack reaches the Shrine and takes out the green gem from his pouch, and removes the greatsword from his back. He places the greatsword down on the ground in front of him, then places the gem on top of the blade. Calling Kord's name and saying his prayer Tharhack then asks for guidance on what to due with the magical gem.

Something feels wrong however, like a nagging feeling in his gut. Tharhack feels cold and it's not the wind causing it. Tharhack tries to ignore the chill and focus on listening for Kord's judgment, however he hears several voices in a language he doesn't understand. They're all shouting and screaming, then the sounds of animals fills his ears. Tharhack breaks his concentration and opens his eyes. 

The shrine's stones have turned black and have cracks running through most of the stones. The cracks begin to bleed a vile thick green liquid that smells rancid. The grass in a circular pattern centered on the shire and extending for thirty feet, has died and turned brown. Confused Tharhack looks around him nothing else has changed. He looks over to the graveyard and sees Rillkep still digging away. Suddenly the cracking of many branches comes from the woods past the shrine. Tharhack turns to see a huge blue skinned humanoid emerge from the woods. It's hair is a greasy black and two small yellow horns protrude from his head. Having never seen a demon Tharhack believes this must be the first time. Tharhack tries to reach for his sword but feels like he's reaching through molasses, his movements are slow and it feels like a strain to do them. Tharhack looks down and sees the hand of the demon picking up the gem. 

The demon holds the gem above Tharhack's head, it sheds an eerie green light over the immediate area. Dozens of large grotesque humanoids seem to materialize out of thin air all around Tharhack. They snarl and shout at Tharhack, they sound just like voices Tharhack heard just a moment ago. Tharhack's movements have completely stopped and he seems paralyzed and unable to move. The demon turns his back to Tharhack and retreats back into the woods, the other creatures follow him retreating into the woods as well. A couple of them pick up rocks and throw them at Tharhack, hitting him in the face and chest, but Tharhack cannot feel their blows. 

After they've all retreated into the woods, Tharhack hears a deep and gravely laughter echoing through his skull. Then the sound of someone yelling, straining to make out the words Tharhack finds he's able to move again. 

"Hurry, run!" The shout came from Rillkep who's gesturing Tharhack to get up and come to him. 

Tharhack reaches for his blade and stands on weak legs, he starts to walk to Rillkep, but has to stop repeatedly to steady his step. Finally reaching the halfling Tharhack turns back to the shrine. "What was that thing? What's going on?"

"I have a message for you from Raziel." The voice was an elderly woman's.

Tharhack turns back to catch a knife blade digging into his ribs. An intense feeling of cold permeates Tharhack's entire body, he falls face first into the ground and his body becomes painfully ridged. Tharhack can see the feet of Rillkep walk over to his head.

"Tell your tree swinger to meet me here," an elderly woman's voice invades Tharhack's head. Then a flash of color shoots through Tharhack's vision. This gives way to a picture of the Hamlet, Tharhack seems to be floating above it. Then he begins to fly towards the northeast, unable to control his body, Tharhack watches the ride. The ground flies by, and soon trees appear. Tharhack watches as a small brook appears below the tress, and the ride stops.

"Midnight, tonight, here," the voice says.

There's another brilliant flash of color and Tharhack feels his face slam into something hard. Opening his eyes he finds himself laying face first on his sword. The shrine just next to him. He jumps to his feet, and grabs for his ribs where Rillkep stabbed him, and finds a nasty scar. Tharhack then looks at the shrine, the stones are back to their original gray color, however there appears to be some green fluid at the base of the shrine. Tharhack then looks up and finds Rillkep and his men gone from the graveyard. 

"Hey, you OK?" That voice, Tharhack remembered that voice.

Spinning around Tharhack wraps his massive hands around Rillkep's throat and lifts him off the ground. The other halflings stand there stunned for a moment, before yelling for Tharhack to let him go. They start beating on Tharhack trying to get him to release his grip, but that only makes Tharhack squeeze tighter. Already Rillkep's face it turning red as he claws at Tharhack's arms and hands.

"You, I'll kill you. Assassinate me will you." Tharhack spits in Rillkep's face

A shovel slams into Tharhack's knee and he drops Rillkep. Falling onto his knees, Tharhack tries to reach Rillkep again, but the other halflings grab onto Tharhack's arms and hold him down. Choking out a few breaths Rillkep pulls himself to a sitting position.

"You're under arrest for attempted murder. Try anything else and all that strength won't save you from my blade." Rillkep states.

Rillkep comes over and relieves the halfling holding Tharhack's left shoulder down. He tells the halfling to run and tell Wilby to bring lots of rope and meet them out here. The halfling takes off in a sprint back to the Hamlet.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Nov 5, 2003)

pogre said:
			
		

> 1st, Ed Cha is paying you right?
> 
> 2nd, this is one of my favorite updates despite its brevity. The action was totally unexpected, and now I look forward to the next episode with great anticipation. Well done!




Actually this story hour has brought me more wealth than Ed could pay me. I've become a better DM for it, I've met some fine fellow RPGers (yourself included), and I've had opportunities open for me that I could never have dreamed. I should be thanking and paying you for this privilege.


----------



## Ed Cha (Nov 5, 2003)

pogre said:
			
		

> 1st, Ed Cha is paying you right?
> 
> 2nd, this is one of my favorite updates despite its brevity. The action was totally unexpected, and now I look forward to the next episode with great anticipation. Well done!




LOL!  Nope, but I should be paying him! 

I agree on the great update and I'm looking forward to reading more....


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Nov 6, 2003)

*******************************************************************************************

"I concede you've served your purpose witch. I've decided to let you live." Says a large blue skinned human shaped creature

"Well I would certainly hope so, I led you to your little gem." speaks Raziel

"Yes, tonight will be the first of many glorious conquests." 

"I agree, for both of us. Just leave me a couple of them to play with." Raziel says

"Foolish witch!" The blue skinned man says as he backhands Raziel across the face. "I shall leave nothing in my wake! I shall drain every last bit of life from those puny runts." 

Raziel wipes the blood from her mouth, and steadies her feet. "I am more than capable of tormenting your dreams Okag"

"Bah!" Okag slams his clawed fist into Raziel's head again "Your pitiful parlor tricks are of no concern to me. You have my decision leave now and retain your existence, or stay and join my army of the dead." Okag says spreading his arms out to reveal a dozen transparent ogres, all of them with grievous wounds. They slowly drift on the air to form a line behind Okag. 

Raziel gets the hint, and flees the area. Transforming into a small bird as soon as her fear quiets down.

"Come my cousins, tonight we show the world the power of the ogre!" Okag shouts

******************************************************************************************************

Berlin is in the middle of a card trick when Rebrey stumbles through the crowd carrying a young boy. The crowd gasps and goes quiet, Xanoniel gets up and runs to Rebrey, taking the boy from him.

"What happened?" Xanoniel asks as Opee joins them.

Rebrey relates his story. Opee suggests they ask Balrin for his help, after all his is a great wizard.

"Balrin! We need your help over here." Opee calls out

Balrin looks around and points to himself, as if there were more than one ten foot tall human wizard with that name.

*cough* "Um yes, Uh lets have a looksie." Balrin makes his way to the boy. He bends down and feels the boy's head. He then makes some hand gestures and spouts some arcane sounding words. "Him, I shall have to consult my books on this matter. I shall research this, and return with an answer in the morning."

"What about me Balrin? I think I've been poisoned." Rebrey asks

"Hmm. Let me check." Balrin makes some more hand gestures, this time ending with a middle finger. He then chants some kind of profanity laced poem. "Yep, looks like poison. You should rest for at least two days. Totally bedridden" 

Balrin then catches the face of Xanoniel. "Now you my dear, can help me mix up some elixirs that might help both of them. Won't you join me?"

"Wow, I've never seen a wizard at work before, this is going to be fascinating for sure." Xanoniel replies, and goes to get Balrin's bags and props.

"Don't worry I'll find you some comfortable beds." Opee reassures Rebrey.

"First I must find Alriand. I have something I need to tell her." Rebrey insists

"How about you tell me, and if I see her I'll let her know what the message is." Opee states

"No, I must find her." Rebrey tries to pull away from Opee, but only manages to trip over his own feet. 

Alriand watches the parade of idiots from inside a shadow from a house. After watching Xanoniel leave with two men in the clothes of one, and seeing Rebrey fall all over himself like a drunkard, she decides she's seen enough and makes her way along the eastern side of the last row of houses in the Hamlet heading south. She passes almost four houses when she sees Tharhack being led by seven halflings plus Rillkep. Staying out of sight she tails them to the jailhouse where Tharhack is led inside. Alriand then realizes she's hiding behind Opee's house, and decides that with everyone preoccupied, now would be a good time for a shopping spree. 

Alriand opens a window on the south wall, and dives inside the elder's house.


----------



## Jon Potter (Nov 6, 2003)

I love this Story Hour! Thanks for keeping me regularly entertained, Hairy Minotaur.

I really like all the characters with the possible exception of Alriand - she's just so darned amoral that it's tough to really like her. What level is everybody at this point in the adventure? They'll have to be higher level than I thought they were to handle an ogre mage and an army of of ogre ghosts. 

I don't own Hamlet of Thumble, but after reading this SH, I'm considering a trip to my FLGS.

Keep the adventure coming!


----------



## Ed Cha (Nov 6, 2003)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> I love this Story Hour! Thanks for keeping me regularly entertained, Hairy Minotaur.
> 
> I really like all the characters with the possible exception of Alriand - she's just so darned amoral that it's tough to really like her. What level is everybody at this point in the adventure? They'll have to be higher level than I thought they were to handle an ogre mage and an army of of ogre ghosts.
> 
> ...




Yeah, I think he's doing a great job! Hairy Minotaur has a knack for describing things. Also, I love the dialogue. 

I'm also curious to know what level the PCs are and how they're going to handle this encounter. Hopefully, if Hairy Minotaur is running "The Village of Oester", the PCs will be ready for that adventure. 

Jon, thanks for checking out my book! I hope you enjoy it and please do share with us your feedback. Also, if you can't find it at your local gaming store, remember you can always pick it up at d20 Books or Amazon.com!


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Nov 6, 2003)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> I love this Story Hour! Thanks for keeping me regularly entertained, Hairy Minotaur.
> 
> I really like all the characters with the possible exception of Alriand - she's just so darned amoral that it's tough to really like her. What level is everybody at this point in the adventure? They'll have to be higher level than I thought they were to handle an ogre mage and an army of of ogre ghosts.
> 
> ...




Thanks! it's been fun writting it. 

Evil elves are very fun to play, especially greedy insensitive ones. Her player has run Alriand's alignment and motives so well, that I keep shelling out reward X.P. to encourage the job he's doing. 

Everybody is at level 4. Xanoniel however is at ECL 7 due to her race. Her player and I are still wrangling over whether to make her a permanent addition or not. I let her be played as is, because I knew I wanted to run this encounter this way. In the book this doesn't have to happen at all. The encounter has already occured, and without giving away anything, I will say that there is still a Hamlet left and someone shows that big things can come in small packages.   

I do plan on running 1B The Village of Oester. However I want another 2 levels on the party before they get there, so they will have a little side trek before reaching Mullikin. 

Hopefully I will have enough time to get the entire encounter posted (my 1 year-old still only sleeps about 3-4 hours a shot) but that is my goal. It was a tense session and one they still talk about.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Nov 7, 2003)

Alriand quickly rummages through Opee's house, looking for anything halfway valuable and light enough to put in her backpack. Locating only some silver dinnerware, and a pair a gold candlesticks. Opee has some nice cherrywood cabinets but unable to carry those out of his house, Alriand considers burning the house down to show her frustration but decides that would be hard to pin on someone else. Instead she decides to slip back out of the house and head to the jailhouse to see what's going on with Tharhack.

Rebrey is led to Roplin's old house by Opee, who tells him he won't be bothered here. He reassures Rebrey that someone will be by at dawn to check on him, and he will make sure his friends know where he is located. Rebrey settles into the small bed and tries to make the best out of the situation. Opee soon leaves, but Rebrey who's feeling no ill effects from the powder can't sleep and just sits in the dark, pondering the boy's words. 

The last of the sun's rays are dipping below the horizon, the halflings of Thumble are heading home to dinner. A frigid wind begins to blow in from the north as the temperature plummets. The howling of the wind turns from a high pitched whine through the Hamlet, and into a low constant moaning. The sound starts off low or maybe in the distance, however it soon drowns out all other sounds. Rebrey gets up and looks out the window but can't see where the noise is coming from. Alriand who had been listening to Rillkep grill Tharhack over and over about choking him and trying to kill him, which improved Alriand's thoughts about the 1/2 orc. However the chill of this winter's night was beginning to seep through her clothes, plus that annoying moaning sound was getting irritating. She leaves the jailhouse in search of a warm place to rest for the night. 

Rillkep has been interrogating Tharhack for the past hour, Tharhack though is uninterested in Rillkep's questions. He just sits in his cell staring at the opposing wall and replaying the events back in his mind, and discovering nothing further to help his sanity. Rillkep send Wilby out to get him some carrot tea before he starts hour two of the questioning. Wilby had only been gone for a moment when the groaning sound stopped abruptly. Then the sound of a hair raising scream shatters the temporary silence. Rillkep grabs his shortsword and heads to the door. The scream goes off again, only this time instead of sounding like the person ran out of air, it's sounds as though they were cut off. Rillkep opens the door and sees Wilby running around the corner.

"Ghosts! lots of them! They're at Borendil's, I think that was Tessee screaming. There's also some demon with them, they're headed into town." Wilby says breathlessly

This news perks up Tharhack who jumps off his low bed and grabs the bars to his cell. "I know this demon, He attacked me while I was praying. Let me out so that I might help defend the village." 

"The only thing you'll be defending is your swill. I'm not about to let you anywhere near a resident of this Hamlet." Rillkep says as he exits the jailhouse with Wilby, locking the door behind him. 

The two halflings head up the main road, and once they reach the well, they can see the pale white forms of a dozen ghastly creatures. Some are missing limbs, one is missing a head, all of them have bloody wounds all over their bodies. Then they see the large bluish creature pointing out fellow halflings, to which the pale creatures hunt down. The blue man is holding a glowing green object in his right hand, holding it high above his head, it casts a sick pallor on anything it's light illuminates.

"Run! Save yourself!" halflings run screaming past Rillkep and Wilby.

Opee catches up to them and his face tells the whole story. "Where's Balrin? Someone get Balrin!" Opee shouts

Rillkep sends Wilby to hunt down Balrin who's staying at Durac's former house.

"Well, the instructions call for the sweat of a beautiful woman." Balrin tells Xanoniel " I don't know what else to say"

"Can't we just use the sweat from my brow, it's very hot in here anyway?" Xanoniel asks

"Um.... No, it calls for a pint of sweat. It'd be easier if disrobed so we could collect the ingredient quicker. I mean you do want to help the boy right?" Balrin replies

"Let me see that book." Xanoniel demands

"Sure here you go." Balrin hands it over, however it's in a language Xanoniel's never seen. 

"Come on hurry up, the boy's not going to last much longer." Balrin says getting agitated

"You said he'd be fine if he rests." Xanoniel counters

"Not if we don't collect this sweat. He'll be dead by morning." Balrin responds

Xanoniel thinks it over, and decides to help Balrin out. She begins to undo her belt when there's a loud knock at the door. 

"Oh, for the love of....." Balrin bemoans. "What!"

Wilby busts through the door. "Mister Balrin come quick! Ghosts are attacking. We need your help!"

"GGGGhosts? Uh. I was in the middle of something here. Maybe you could hold them off until I finish here and then I could come see your ghosts?" Balrin counters

"Sir we think they've already killed one person and they're headed for the center of town!" Wilby yells "And they're led by a demon, with bluish skin, and it's got some sort of magic light."

"Oh well in that case I shall uh be right there, um tell them to wait for me." Balrin manages to get out through his chattering teeth.

"Ooh a real wizard in action. I better go with this halfling and see if I can stall these ghosts for you." Xanoniel tells Balrin, she then leaves with Wilby.

"Way to go Mylner, ###hole. How in the heck are we going to get out of this one?" says the man carrying Mylner on his shoulders.

"Shut up stupid. The plan is still the same Culley. We just have to do it faster." Mylner replies

Culley is in the process of letting Mylner down, when the door flies open and Opee appears.

"Hurry you must come now, or we'll all perish!" Opee grabs the hand of Mylner (Balrin) and attempts to pull him through the door. Mylner slams his head into the door frame several times before he contorts his body enough to clear the frame.

Culley begins shaking with fear as Opee leads Balrin to the main road where they see Rebrey and a couple of halflings trying in vain to keep the transparent beasts at bay. Then the ogre mage comes into view. Mylner quacks with fear and loses control of his bladder all over Culley, who staggers trying to get the sting out of his eyes. This throws Mylner off balance and he flops around on Culley's shoulders. All this flailing about has gained the attention of Okag, who sends a welcoming party to greet the wizard.

Rebrey swings and swings but is unable to affect the ghosts at all, luckily however they seem uninterested or unable to return the attack on him. The ghosts are more interested in tracking down Thumble's residents. Rebrey wonders as to the fate of the rest of his party as he seems to be the only one present. 

Alriand who had been hiding out at the house next to the jailhouse, watches Rillkep and Wilby run towards the northern part of town, and she can also see Wilby come back and get Xanoniel and Balrin from the house just north of her. Wondering what's going on, and wondering how to cause more of it, she heads to the jailhouse. Picking the lock on the front door she enters and finds Tharhack attempting to pull apart the bars to his tiny cell. She picks that lock as well. Tharhack thanks her as he pushes past her on his way out of the jailhouse, and up the main road.

Alriand then calmly strolls out of the jailhouse and decides to head to Diargren's house, he probably has a bunch of useful stuff, being an ex-adventurer and all.


----------



## pogre (Nov 7, 2003)

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> "Well, the instructions call for the sweat of a beautiful woman." Balrin tells Xanoniel " I don't know what else to say"
> 
> "Can't we just use the sweat from my brow, it's very hot in here anyway?" Xanoniel asks
> 
> "Um.... No, it calls for a pint of sweat. It'd be easier if disrobed so we could collect the ingredient quicker. I mean you do want to help the boy right?" Balrin replies




Sounds very reasonable to me!


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Nov 8, 2003)

Most of the Halflings have fled for their lives once shouts of ghosts and demons began to erupt through the Hamlet. Unable to harm the ghosts in any way, Rebrey tries to lure them away from any halflings as they try to escape. The ghosts while terrifying and apparently invulnerable, move extremely slow, almost as if it is taking an immense amount of effort just to be here. Rebrey's efforts are aided by two halflings with shortswords who are also trying to draw the ghosts away from the women and children. 

Okag challenges Balrin to make the first move. Okag walks towards Balrin with his arms outstretched. 

"Please don't hurt me I beg you." Mylner throws his hands up to his face. This time it's Culley's turn to lose control of his bladder. 

Okag laughs and waves his hands in front of his own eyes, and a globe of inky blackness rises up over Balrin, who begins to scream hysterically. The few remaining halflings had their hopes go from Balrin the great savior to Balrin the scared giant. Opee stands in tears as the Ghosts weave in and out through buildings, and the defeat on the eyes of his people. First kobolds and now ghosts and demons. 

"Pathetic human trickster, you have no idea of what real magic is. Feel this!" Okag raises his right hand over his head. A green glow begins to shine through his fist, at first a dull green, but it soon reaches a brilliant emerald in color. 

An ogre ghost breaks off from chasing a halfling and begins to drift into the darkness surrounding Balrin. Tharhack arrives and lifts his hands to the sky. "Foul spirits of the underworld return from whence you came." Tharhack's fists glow with a soft blue light, that seems to illuminate Tharhack's face but not anything around him. 

The scream from Balrin started out very high pitched but quickly degraded to nothingness. Then a second scream pierced the night followed by a thump as a body hit the ground. Then there was nothing but silence.

"Stupid half-breed, you shall be the next feast on the menu." Okag raises his fist again, and again the gem glows an emerald green. Out from the globe of darkness emerges a twisted shape so battered that it would be unable to walk if it hadn't been a ghost. Tharhack spies Rillkep and Wilby helping to shuttle halflings out of their homes ahead of the advancing undead. 

Nature conspires with the undead, and freezing rain descends from the sky, Tharhack retreats until he's across the street from Rillkep, "We have to get that gem in his hand, it controls the ghosts." Tharhack yells to Rillkep.

Rillkep was about to ask how Tharhack escaped but realized if they didn't find some way to defeat the ghosts it wouldn't matter. Rillkep motions for Wilby to circle around the demon, they're going to try Tharhack's plan, nothing else seemed to be working. Wilby looked up but was unable to locate the blue giant.

"Where'd he go?" Wilby has to almost shout over the howling winds that are driving the rain into little sling bullets. 

Tharhack seems to be yelling something back but the two halflings are unable to hear it. 

"Maybe he's hiding on the other side of the darkness?" Rillkep offers. Wilby shrugs his shoulders and nods that he'll check there. Rillkep moves north along the main road sticking to the west side of the street, Wilby waits for the ogre ghost to move a little closer to Tharhack before heading for the opposite side of the street. 

Wilby makes it about halfway when a cone of white light envelopes him. Luckily he only feels the initial bite of the cold before he freezes solid from the cone of cold. The cone is emanating from the front of the dark globe, as Okag seems to appear out of thin air. Behind him an ogre ghost floats to the Wilbysicle, and appears to embrace Wilby's statue, his icy tomb shatters and Wilby turns to face Rillkep with eyes that burn a bright bluish-white. 

Tharhack realizes he has to get to the demon's gem or all is lost, he turns and heads between the two houses behind him, hoping to get an angle on the approaching ghost. 

Okag howls in delight as Wilby stares into Rillkep's eyes. Rillkep feels the icy grip around his heart but manages to fight it off. Wilby lets out a tormented moan that brings a tear to Rillkep, who wonders what torture Wilby must be going through. Okag raises his fist again and the gem begins it's emerald glow, which gives off enough light for Okag to see the huge black paw tear a chunk of flesh out of his left shoulder, which is soon followed by another paw hitting his ribs. Then the bite came, locking onto his left forearm. Xanoniel had summoned a black bear, which did it's job perfectly. The ghosts including Wilby stop moving and just sort of hover in place.

Rebrey not caring why they've stopped, uses this opportunity to head south down the main road, stopping next to Xanoniel and Opee. Acting as a cheerleader now, Opee yells for the bear to kill the infernal beast, or at least maim him so someone else can finish the job. Xanoniel then summons an eagle, telling the eagle to attack the green gem held in Okag's right fist. The bird flies out from the freezing rain and lands on Okag's fist, and begins to pick at his fingers, trying to get at the gem. 

The black bear then slams Okag with another paw to the chest. Okag begins to panic and slams his fist into the head of the black bear breaking it's neck, and ending it's threat. Tharhack runs until he sees the darkness globe, turning to head straight into it. He then listens for Okag's voice to determine where he would be located. Tharhack hears the sound of scuffling and a bird's squawking. Turning to that direction, Tharhack sprints through the darkness. 

Rillkep backs away from Wilby and trips over a basket filled with apples. The eagle actually manages to dislodge the gem from Okag's fist. The gem falls to the ground and it's light winks out. The ghosts let out a collective moan and seem to disappear. Wilby drops to his knees, and his eyes return to normal, he then falls face first into the muddy ground. Xanoniel and Rebrey close ground to Okag now about forty feet away. Tharhack emerges from the darkness and finds Okag right in front of him, unprepared for Okag to be that close, Tharhack tries to half his run. Tharhack slides on the muddy ground and trips over Okag who also gets knocked down on his hands. 

The gem sits in the mud only five feet from Okag and ten feet from Tharhack. Okag dives for the gem followed by Tharhack diving for Okag. Rebrey and Xanoniel both of them unable to see where the gem is or who's got it from their angle, only move to within ten feet of Okag. Rillkep sees Okag stretching and clawing his way towards the gem with Tharhack riding his back trying to grab Okag's head or arms. Rillkep watches as Okag inches his way closer to the gem, Okag is then finally able to buck Tharhack off of his back. Okag pulls himself up on his knees, as Rebrey and Xanoniel both dive for Okag. Rillkep reaches down and grabs what's handy. Throwing a ripe apple at the gem in the mud, the apple hits next to the gem. The splatter of mud covers the gem and temporarily causes Okag to lose sight of the gem.

Rebrey manages to get an arm under Okag's chin, while Tharhack begins to pull on Okag's right leg, trying to drag him away from the gem. Rillkep fires another apple at the gem, this one hits it, and the gem goes skidding through the mud and into the front door of the house beyond the struggling combatants. Okag kicks off Tharhack, and powers Rebrey off of him, sending him through the rain and landing in the mud to Okag's left. Okag eyes the gem just long enough to see the eagle swoop in and pluck it from the mud.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Nov 11, 2003)

The eagle flies over to Xanoniel, and drops the gem into her outstretched hands. Okag scrambles to his feet and watches Xanoniel catch the gem. Okag puts his hand up to Tharhack and successfully casts hold person, paralyzing Tharhack in place. Rebrey recovers and rushes Okag, but he loses his footing and slips on his rear prior to reaching Okag. Okag takes this opportunity to reach down and pick up Rebrey by the throat, dangling him off to his right. 

"Now wood witch, give me back my gem, or I'll snap your little friend's neck." Okag demands.

"I think not ogre." Xanoniel answers, as she calls her eagle back to her shoulder.

Okag gives Xanoniel a sly smirk before calling up another globe of darkness, enshrouding himself, Rebrey, and Tharhack. Xanoniel stands her ground as the eagle time with her elapses and it returns from whence it came. Xanoniel curses her indecisiveness, but tells herself this is only a bluff by the ogre.

"Release him and I'll let you have your gem back in pieces, hurt him and you won't live to see the dawn." Xanoniel replies

There's no response from the ogre, Xanoniel realizes waiting won't give her any edge, as the ogre is probably healing up nicely behind his dark wall. Xanoniel goes over her available spells in her head trying to come up with something that would buy her and Rebrey some time. Then came a sickening crack from the darkness, then the sound of something dropping into the muddy street. Xanoniel calls out for Rebrey and Tharhack but gets no response. Xanoniel blocks out the sounds of the screaming halflings, blocks out the sound of the raging fire engulfing a farm house near the wheat field, blocks out the sound of her pulsing heart, and focuses on the sound of the freezing rain as it hits the muddy street. She feels the cold dripping off of her frigid nose. Then her hears the *schlink* of a sword being drawn from a scabbard behind her, turning she catches the sheen of wet steel as it slams into her left shoulder, almost cleaving her arm completely off. 

Blood gushes all around Xanoniel as she drops to both knees, she doesn't remember dropping the gem only that Okag was now holding it, taunting her with it. Felling her body growing colder from the blood loss and fearing shock will set in any second, Xanoniel spies only last ray of hope.

"Finish me, I'd rather not willing become your puppet." Xanoniel gets out weakly.

"My dear, I have no intentions of further harming your body, my servants will need all of your appendages." Okag replies looking down at the druid. Once Okag's eyes lock onto Xanoniel's however, Okag sees the deep green of an ocean long since vanished. Her wet hair it's waves pounding against a relentless surf. Okag is drawn into the depth of this vision, even as his host of ogre ghosts begin to materialize once again.

"Decapitate him." Xanoniel breathes her final breath. Okag hears the words but the meaning is lost until a sharp pain runs up the back of his right thigh, Rillkep's sword cuts deep into the ogre's leg. 

"Puny runt, I will torture you slowly and most painfully." Okag states taking a swipe at Rillkep's head but missing. 

Rillkep ponders his demise, he hope however to put up a good enough fight to allow his Hamlet to escape far enough away to avoid being hunted by this creature and his ghosts. Out of the corner of his eye he watches Xanoniel's lifeless body smack against the wet ground. Startling the ogre enough that he turns his hips to see what's behind him. Allowing Rillkep another undefended attack, this one drawing blood form the ogre's inner left thigh. 

"Enough of this!" Okag shouts as he disappears in front of Rillkep.

Spinning around trying to find where the ogre went to. Rillkep gets a slam to the head. Okag reappears as he lifts Rillkep by his hair, so that Rillkep it eye level with Okag.

"Guts, while you have some now, they are something you'll have removed very shortly." Okag tells Rillkep.

Okag was so caught up in his victory speech he failed to see the crippled figure emerge from the darkness, pick up Wilby's discarded sword, and cut Okag across the back. Okag drops Rillkep to meet this new threat. Turning to see Rebrey wielding a short sword in his left hand, his right arm horribly broken as the bones have broken through the skin and blood has drained down his arm and drips off his fingers. 

"My, My still have a little fight in you I see." Okag replies swinging a clawed fist at Rebrey who manages to somehow deflect the blow enough to only cause a minor scratch. 

Now flanked, Rillkep jumps to his feet and slices Okag across his left hamstring.

"NO! you people are like insects, I will squash you all now." Okag says as he disappears again. 

This time however Rebrey notices the depressions Okag's feet make in the now soft mud of the street. He watches out of the corner of his eye as Okag circles around behind him. Counting off in his head, Rebrey swings wide behind him slicing into Okag's left shin and causing the surprised ogre to lose his balance and fall to his side. Not wanting to waste Rebrey's fine act, Rillkep pounces on the same injured leg driving his sword's point deep into Okag's left knee. Okag kicks out at Rebrey with his right leg, hitting him squarely in the chest, sending Rebrey tumbling backwards where he lays motionless in the mud. 

Rillkep slashes out at Okag's legs again but fails to hit anything this time. Okag props himself up on his right knee, as his left leg is useless right now. He thrusts the gem into the night and it's emerald glow begins again. 

"While I will not admit to being humbled by a bunch of kneelings, I will admit to poor planning. However in the end either way, I still get mine." Okag states to Rillkep.

The ghosts begin to stir once again, the body of Wilby begins to twitch, and rise from it's prone position. Okag gives Rillkep a smile, only to have the halfling return the same smile. Thinking that an odd way to accept defeat Okag shrugs his shoulders as his right arm is cleaved from his body by Tharhack's greatsword. The gem drops to the ground, and Rillkep dives for it. Okag screams in pain, as the ghosts begin their slow descent back to nothingness again. 

"She said decapitate him" Rillkep shouts point to Okag

Tharhack discards his greatsword and puts Okag in a head lock. Okag makes some vain attempts to dislodge Tharhack, whose muscles course with blue energy.

"What are you doing? She said you have to cut his head off!" Rillkep shouts at Tharhack

"Cut? Hell, I'm going to rip it off it's foundations! See to Rebrey, if he still breathes we can save him yet." Tharhack answers

Bones crack and muscle tears as Tharhack slowly begins to overpower Okag. Rillkep finds Rebrey still breathing but barely as he administers what healing knowledge he does have. Rillkep thought he was doing something wrong as her heard a sick tearing sound, only to hear two more quick tearing sounds and then the sound of Tharhack sighing as Okag's headless body collapses into the mud.


----------



## Jon Potter (Nov 11, 2003)

Nice!!

I'm a little unclear as to what exactly happened, but the end result was certainly positive for our heroes.

Is Xanoniel dead? What was the deal with Okag's vision when he looked at her. How did you handle Rebrey's broken arm in game? I know you said that you already said that you try to spice up the descriptions of combat, but was the broken arm merely translated as damage in the game or was there more to it? The same goes for Okag's leg giving out?

Very nice update. I'm glad that the group was victoriuous especially given that Alriand didn't help defeat the Big Bad.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Nov 11, 2003)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> Is Xanoniel dead? What was the deal with Okag's vision when he looked at her. How did you handle Rebrey's broken arm in game? I know you said that you already said that you try to spice up the descriptions of combat, but was the broken arm merely translated as damage in the game or was there more to it? The same goes for Okag's leg giving out?.




Xanoniel stabilized on her own, Tharhack could only tell Rillkep to help one of them, so he chose the one he's been adventuring with for 4 levels. 

Xanoniel is a Houri (a half-breed race from Grenn Ronin's Bastards and Bloodlines) however the LA was +4 and I was loath to let that in. We haggled back and forth, and the player decided to drop the charm ability for a trancelike ability that has no control aspects such as charm person. I let him play at a +3 ECL on trial basis. The "vision" was flavor text instead of writting "Okag was in a trance" just like Alriand's "vision" back at the bandit camp. 

As far as the combats go, we use a "wounding" method we've worked out for the past year. Basically it only involves the additon of 1 die roll to the "to hit" roll and then some really simple math. My players like it, as it makes combats seem much more real, they also do more called shots when an enemy is obviously wounded in one particular area. In this case however Okag choked Rebrey unconsious and then snapped his arm trying to provoke Xanoniel. The injury to Okag though was purely done by our wounding method. Rillkep's last shot to Okag's knee was a called shot which crippled the leg due to the amount of damage done it, even though Okag would've regenerated the damage had he lived, Rebrey's arm injury might not be so easily healed. Bimbar's leg injury in the kobold barrows is one instance where the damage done was more than could be healed by Tharhack at the time. 

Thanks for your intrest and the questions. Let me know if there's anything else you'd like answered, I will be more than happy to provide the answers.   

ps- I have the wounding rules in a folder, if you'd like me to send them to you to look over let me know.


----------



## Jon Potter (Nov 11, 2003)

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> Xanoniel stabilized on her own, Tharhack could only tell Rillkep to help one of them, so he chose the one he's been adventuring with for 4 levels.




Good call on Tharhack's part.   



> Xanoniel is a Houri (a half-breed race from Grenn Ronin's Bastards and Bloodlines) however the LA was +4 and I was loath to let that in.




I love B&B! There's lots of nasties in there with which to torment my players. When the book first came out, another board member (I think it was Dr. Nuncheon, of Freeport Story Hour fame) suggested not allowing ECLs higher than actual character levels to avoid the PC with lots of bells and whistles who suffers from a glass jaw in combat. That method works quite well in my game where I have two fourth level PCs with 2 character levels and 2 ECLs.



> I have the wounding rules in a folder, if you'd like me to send them to you to look over let me know.





I'd love to see it.


----------



## Ed Cha (Nov 11, 2003)

I actually designed the "Special Encounter #2: Ogre Spirits" to take place well after the kobold adventure to give a respite to the poor halflings of Thumble.  That way the adventurers could take on an ogre mage and a small army of ogres after they've reached 6th-level or so. Also, it makes a good excuse for the party to re-visit the hamlet. 

Anyhow, I have a few questions. I'm not sure if I just missed this in earlier posts or if you've deliberately kept this a mystery, but when did Okag acquire the Greenstone of Ogre Strength? What ever happened to Brogy and Drogy? Did one of them get the stone? If so, how did it get into the hands of Okag? What were these spirits? Were they ghosts? Was Okag's plan to have the ghosts take over the physical bodies of the halflings to raise his army?

Great descriptions as usual.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Nov 12, 2003)

Ed Cha said:
			
		

> I actually designed the "Special Encounter #2: Ogre Spirits" to take place well after the kobold adventure to give a respite to the poor halflings of Thumble.  That way the adventurers could take on an ogre mage and a small army of ogres after they've reached 6th-level or so. Also, it makes a good excuse for the party to re-visit the hamlet.
> 
> Anyhow, I have a few questions. I'm not sure if I just missed this in earlier posts or if you've deliberately kept this a mystery, but when did Okag acquire the Greenstone of Ogre Strength? What ever happened to Brogy and Drogy? Did one of them get the stone? If so, how did it get into the hands of Okag? What were these spirits? Were they ghosts? Was Okag's plan to have the ghosts take over the physical bodies of the halflings to raise his army?
> 
> Great descriptions as usual.




I used the ogre spirits in the same way. If I want to have the characters return to Thumble, I have to get around the Alriand factor, as lucky as she's been thus far.... eventually it'll run out, probably prior to the party leaving the Hamlet. I had Okag's spirits attack for this reason.

I modified the encounter so that the "ghosts" had to possess a body before getting any of their abilities, they were manly used as a scare factor. I hadn't planned on Okag dying, but that's way things panned out it was just an amazing thing to observe as the party scratched out the victory. 

Okag aquired the stone in post #102
Brogy died in post #71

Drogy is still around, and still seeking the stone.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Nov 12, 2003)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> I'd love to see it.




Let me know where to send it.


----------



## Jon Potter (Nov 12, 2003)

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> Let me know where to send it.




Click the e-mail button below my sig.

I've just started using Bastion Press' Torn Asunder for critical hits/wounds/called shots. It seems to be a pretty nice system that adds nicely to combat without being a burden.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Nov 12, 2003)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> Click the e-mail button below my sig.
> 
> I've just started using Bastion Press' Torn Asunder for critical hits/wounds/called shots. It seems to be a pretty nice system that adds nicely to combat without being a burden.




Sent away.  

Let me know if there's any problems with it, and I'd be happy to answer any questions for you.   


I looked at TA at GenCon but didn't pick it up there. It is however on my holiday shopping list. Let me know how it works for you. 

Thanks


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Nov 14, 2003)

Tharhack takes over for Rillkep, who has stabilized Rebrey. Tharhack sets Rebrey's arm and uses all but one of his cure spells on Rebrey. Tharhack helps Rebrey sit up, and makes sure his arm is functional.

"Did we win?" Rebrey asks

"Oh yes, yes we did." Tharhack replies. He helps Rebrey to his feet and surveys the street. 

Rillkep had gone over to Xanoniel while Tharhack was working on Rebrey, he noticed that there was still breath coming from Xanoniel's mouth.

"Thorhick. No um Tharhuck. She's still alive!" Rillkep shouts almost jumping out of his pants.

Tharhack and Rebrey attend to Xanoniel. Noting that she seems to have managed to pull through the injury on her own, and decides to not use his last _cure minor_ on her. He does however advise Rillkep that she needs to be moved indoors and out of the cold and rain. 

"We'll use that house there." Rillkep says pointing at the house on the left side of the street. "That's Forry's, he's a good guy, she'll be safe there."

The three of them help move Xanoniel inside Forry's, Tharhack and Rillkep then return to the soggy street, leaving Rebrey to watch over Xanoniel. 

Tharhack goes over to Okag's body, retrieves the gem from the mud and turns over Okag's body.

"What are you going to do with... him." Rillkep asks while pointing at Okag. 

"Loot him. Then make s'mores over his roasting corpse. Why was there something you wanted to do with him?" Tharhack replies

"Uh, move him off the street, and you can't have any of my chocolate." Rillkep answers

"Fair enough. Although I think you should keep the head." Tharhack offers 

"Why would I want that?" Rillkep asks

"Well, the town thinks it was a demon, They're going to be mighty scared of returning if they think their lives are in danger. Turns out it was just a wimpy ogre that enunciates well, so I think you should keep the head as a trophy. After all you helped kill it, the townsfolk are going to feel much safer knowing their safety is in good hands." Tharhack tells Rillkep.

Rillkep thinks it over, and remembers Tharhack choking him, then escaping from jail, then twisting the ogre's head off with his bare hands, and decides that Tharhack's idea sounds great.

Tharhack rummages through Okag's pockets and pouches, turning up two potion flasks, some gold, and some silver. Tharhack then turns his attentions to what Okag was wearing, and removes a very nice ring from Okag's finger, a gold bracer on each arm, and a chain shirt. 

Rillkep goes to Wilby's body and kneels in the soft street, and quietly weeps.

2 hours later.........

Tharhack and Rillkep have moved Okag's, both halves of Balrin and Wilby to the open field between the shrine and the wheat. Tharhack begins to build a pyre, then throw Okag and Balrin on the fire. Rillkep takes Wilby's body to the graveyard himself, and begins to dig Wilby's grave himself. 

Opee find Tharhack and lets him know that most of the Hamlet has been informed of the situation, and that it's safe to return. He tells Tharhack that only one house was destroyed, however three children were lost in the blaze. He asks Tharhack if he could speak to the father who is devastated. Tharhack tells him he would be happy to, as soon as he finds Alriand and has several words with her.

"She's with Rebrey and Xanoniel, I saw her just a minute ago." Opee states

"Really?" Tharhack answers as he turns to head back into the Hamlet

"What are you going to do now?" Opee asks

"Talk to Alriand, I need a marshmallow for my s'more, and she would fit nicely. Then I will see the father of those children, I promise." Tharhack replies


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Nov 19, 2003)

Tharhack spots Alriand leaving the house where Xanoniel is recuperating. He hustles up behind her, turning to face him Alriand gets out a "hello" before Tharhack grabs her by the neck and slams her into the house.

"What manner of death did you bring upon us?" Tharhack demands

"I don't know what you're talking about." Alriand replies

"Don't offer me your half truths and understatements, this carnage could've been avoided." Tharhack answers "I want to know who you've ticked off this time, I'm not going to be killed because of what you don't tell me."

"Well, there's lots of people it could be, you'll have to be more specific." Alriand says 

"Old lady, sorcerer, wants you dead. Close enough?" Tharhack asks

"Mom?" Alriand asks

"Don't be stupid. She wants you to meet her tonight." Tharhack relates the directions to Alriand.

"I'm busy tonight, tell her next week is better." Alriand answers

"You have two choices, mine or hers. Please pick mine." Tharhack says as he flexes his muscles while getting a better grip around Alriand's neck.

"I choose my foot." Alriand states as she kicks Tharhack in the groin dropping the big man like a sack of potatoes. "I make my own path, not one dictated by you. I also think we need to cut off your steroids, they're making your marble shrink."

Tharhack didn't pay attention to where Alriand left to, he concentrated on not throwing up. Finally making it up to his feet, Tharhack enters the home and calls out for Rebrey.

"I had some time to study this liquid while I was tending to the pyre." Tharhack says holding up a flask with a thick red liquid in it. "I think this will help your arm heal fully, much better than I could do."

Taking the bottle from Tharhack, Rebrey sniffs it and pulls back from the smell. "Smells like orc sweat. This'll probably make me so delusional that I'll think my arm is fine."

"Trust me, it'll work." Tharhack responds, leaving Rebrey and going to check on Xanoniel who's still resting.

Rebrey hesitates for a moment before downing the entire bottle. Gagging at the bitterness of the stuff, Rebrey doesn't notice the faint yellow glow around his arm as the bone completely heals itself at the break. Tharhack returns to Rebrey and shows him his healed arm, elated Rebrey offers to help Tharhack round up Alriand.

Returning to the street, Tharhack and Rebrey see the halflings cleaning up the debris left from the battle, even in the dark, cold and rainy night. 

"I feel sorry for them, it's not been an easy week." Rebrey remarks

"True, but they will be better for it, and Rillkep has overcome whatever fear was holding him back. I think this village is in much better hands now than they were even two days ago." Tharhack answers

"What now then?" Rebrey asks

"We need to make sure whatever Alriand threw on us is dealt with, Then we need to decide what to do with her. Let her go or put a tighter leash on her." Tharhack responds

"What about the Hamlet? How long should we stay?" Rebrey asks

"Not long, I think the sooner they get back to normal the better, that will only be hindered by our presence." Tharhack answers

"I'd like to asks Xanoniel to join us." Rebrey states

"I'm sure that's not all you'd like to ask her." Tharhack replies

"Um, no I uh think her talents could be of some us to us." Rebrey stammers

"Have you ever traveled with a druid? First they talk to the squirrels, then they become a squirrel, they ain't right in the head. They're not normal." Tharhack states

"You're not normal. Besides, you have to admit that she did help defeat the ogre along with Rillkep. I just think we should ask that's all." Rebrey says

"Fine we'll ask." Tharhack says "Now where could that elf have gone?" 

Tharhack and Rebrey walk past the pyre and turn to look back at the Hamlet, the bright orange glow of the fire behind them. They fail to notice a lone figure making it's way northeast away from the Hamlet and towards the tree line. 

Alriand however sees Tharhack and Rebrey clearly outlined by the glow from the fire, she however fails to see the pair of watching eyes peering out from the underbrush of the tree line.


----------



## Ed Cha (Nov 20, 2003)

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> Rillkep thinks it over, and remembers Tharhack choking him, then escaping from jail, then twisting the ogre's head off with his bare hands, and decides that Tharhack's idea sounds great.




LOL. I would, too. 

By the way, how did you handle the d20 mechanics for Alriand kicking Tharhack in the groin and then not seeing which way she went? Was it an unarmed strike and then a Spot vs. Hide check? Was it a critical hit that caused him to drop, a called shot, or just DM creativity?   

Also, whose house burnt down? I guess we're going to find out soon though, eh?


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Nov 20, 2003)

Ed Cha said:
			
		

> LOL. I would, too.
> 
> By the way, how did you handle the d20 mechanics for Alriand kicking Tharhack in the groin and then not seeing which way she went? Was it an unarmed strike and then a Spot vs. Hide check? Was it a critical hit that caused him to drop, a called shot, or just DM creativity?
> 
> Also, whose house burnt down? I guess we're going to find out soon though, eh?




She made a called shot, then rolled a crit (2 20's in a row I was impressed). Having seen plenty of groin shots from playing flag football, you have about 30 seconds of nauseating pain, and another 20-30 seconds before you even try to get off the ground. That's all Alriand needed to get to the other side of the street and slip behind a house. Tharhack's player didn't even bother as his spot's not good compared to Alriand's hide.

as for the burned house, that will be in tonight's update so I'll leave it for that.


----------



## Ed Cha (Nov 20, 2003)

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> Having seen plenty of groin shots from playing flag football, you have about 30 seconds of nauseating pain, and another 20-30 seconds before you even try to get off the ground.




Wow, 20-30 seconds is like 3-5 rounds in D&D combat. That's a killer paralysis effect. I wish these kinds of mechanics were explained somewhere, but I also wonder how realistic combat would affect the d20 system overall. I guess we're dealing with non-combat maneuvers in this case though.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Nov 20, 2003)

Ed Cha said:
			
		

> Wow, 20-30 seconds is like 3-5 rounds in D&D combat. That's a killer paralysis effect. I wish these kinds of mechanics were explained somewhere, but I also wonder how realistic combat would affect the d20 system overall. I guess we're dealing with non-combat maneuvers in this case though.




Yes, Maybe someone should come out with option rules like that..................


----------



## Ed Cha (Nov 20, 2003)

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> Yes, Maybe someone should come out with option rules like that..................




LOL. That's a big undertaking and most likely someone will beat me to the punch like the names book.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Nov 20, 2003)

Ed Cha said:
			
		

> LOL. That's a big undertaking and most likely someone will beat me to the punch like the names book.




Maybe Jon Potter will read this and let me know if he got the folder I sent him, and what he thought. I could always add it on to that. maybe anybody else reading this S.H. can chime in with requests?


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Nov 21, 2003)

Tharhack and Rebrey meet up with Opee, who takes them to the burned house. It's the most northwest house in Thumble. A small crowd has gathered around the charred husk. A male and female halfling are sobbing near the structure while a dozen or so children gather around them in a close knot. 

"This is the house of Gabbo and Meribee. They lost their two eldest children, when they went back inside the burning house thinking that the two youngest were still inside." Opee explains.

"Is there some place for the family to stay?" Tharhack asks

"Not yet, they weren't exactly the most liked in town. Plus they have the largest family in Thumble." Opee answers

"Well, I think you should get on that, large numbers do not lessen the loss." Tharhack replies "I will go speak with family, Rebrey I think you should find Rillkep and take him to where Balrin was staying. I have no doubt you'll find some interesting things there." 

Rebrey agrees and goes off to locate Rillkep, who's still at the graveyard.

Alriand continues her walk to the northwest, admiring the jeweled hilt of a dagger she lifted from Dairgren's house, She pulls her cloak closer to her as the temperature has dropped enough to cause snow to begin falling from the sky along with the rain. She hopes this witch of the woods is loaded with gold when Alriand gets her second chance at killing her. 

Rebrey waits until Rillkep has said all he can for Wilby, consoling him for while before asking Rillkep to accompany him to the house Balrin was staying at. 

"You think there's something there of importance?" Rillkep asks

"Tharhack thinks Balrin was a common thief with an uncommon plan. I think Tharhack believes that he was robbing the Hamlet blind." Rebrey answers

Rillkep nods and the two head off to see what they can find what Balrin left behind.

Alriand walks into the forest, and after walking for about an hour, almost forgets there's supposed to be a crazed old hag out here waiting for Alriand to show up. Alriand stops in her tracks and listens to the wind carry the shouts and curses of someone north of Alriand. The voice sounds very upset, eager to get this over with quickly, Alriand creeps up to the edge of a small clearing. Peering out into the clearing, Alriand can see the silhouette of the witch she faced a couple of days ago. The woman curses aloud about the tardiness of Alriand and how she'll show her what pain is. Holding back a giggle, Alriand waits until The witch has turned her back to Alriand while ranting, then lets her dagger fly.


----------



## Jon Potter (Nov 21, 2003)

Sorry, HM! I haven't had time to give your wound rules more than a cursory glance. As I said earlier, I just got Bastion Press' "Torn Asunder" and I've been really focusing on those rules. What I didn't mention was that I also picked up Badaxe Games' "Heroes of High Favor: Halflings" and that my players just bought me the 3.5 core rule books! I've got a pretty full plate just now.

Anywho, FWIW, the halfling book has rules for alternate uses for rogue's Sneak Attack damage. One of those choices, called Nauseating Strike, replicates Alriand's abuse of Tharhack's junk. Here's a snippet:

"With a boot to the jewels, a fist to the gut, or a pommel to the temple, the rogue attempts to leave his opponent weak and nauseated. The opponent must succeed at a Fort save (DC equal to the result of your sneak attack check result) or be nauseated for 1 round and sickened for 1d4 rounds afterwards."

And in Torn Asunder, a called shot to the groin is something like -11 on the attack roll! Not an easy thing to accomplish. And they've also got rules for armored codpieces. Maybe Tharhack should invest in one of those!


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Nov 21, 2003)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> Sorry, HM! I haven't had time to give your wound rules more than a cursory glance. As I said earlier, I just got Bastion Press' "Torn Asunder" and I've been really focusing on those rules. What I didn't mention was that I also picked up Badaxe Games' "Heroes of High Favor: Halflings" and that my players just bought me the 3.5 core rule books! I've got a pretty full plate just now.
> 
> Anywho, FWIW, the halfling book has rules for alternate uses for rogue's Sneak Attack damage. One of those choices, called Nauseating Strike, replicates Alriand's abuse of Tharhack's junk. Here's a snippet:
> 
> ...




Hey thanks for the response. I've only picked up HoHFwarves, looks like I'll be expanding on that line. -11 seems like a ranged attack to me, the positioning of the players at that time made the groin shot the perfect response, that or an eye rake. We agreed this move is something you would learn as a basic defensive move. For us it was making sure she did enough subdual damage to make him let go. 

a codpiece is on Tharhack's wish list, as is a helmet with a visor (for those eye rakes)


----------



## pogre (Nov 24, 2003)

HM - Hope the game went well tonight.

I think I know someone who can get you a peek at the _Halflings _ book. It's well worth it, and has an awesome introductory rogue scenario at the back! That I wrote


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Nov 24, 2003)

pogre said:
			
		

> HM - Hope the game went well tonight.
> 
> I think I know someone who can get you a peek at the _Halflings _ book. It's well worth it, and has an awesome introductory rogue scenario at the back! That I wrote




Well and long. We played 10 hours last night, one of our better sessions. Now if my son would start going to bed before midnight, I catch up on my updates.  

     I'll em you off boards, I'm having trouble translating an in game effect into something the players can understand mechanics wise (Tharhack's getting into a nasty habit of making his spellcheck rolls.   )


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Nov 25, 2003)

The blade flies through the air towards Raziel, Alriand watches as the dagger hits Raziel with a thud. The blade then drops to the ground at Raziel's feet. Turning to face Alriand, Raziel gives a two-teeth smile and begins to giggle to herself. 

"Come here my little tree swinger. I have been awaiting your arrival" Raziel calls out to Alriand.

Staying low and quiet, Alriand begins to circle around to get another shot at the witch's back. 

"I'm waiting for you. I'm not going away, face me coward! Don't make me come looking for you." Raziel shouts

Alriand waits in the brush counting away the seconds, theorizing that the witch has some kind of protective magic on. Alriand bides her time waiting for it to wear off.

"OK, we'll do this your way." Raziel states. She then pulls out a bottle from within her robes and drinks it down.

Alriand decides she doesn't have time to play a waiting game, down to only one dagger and the witch apparently is more prepared. Alriand hoped to end this quickly with the sneak attack, but that's not going to happen anytime soon. Backing up on her knees Alriand begins to plot her retreat through the trees. Alriand hears Raziel talking but has stopped paying any attention to her.

Raziel ends her spell with a wiry smile, watching Alriand retreat through the brush. 

Alriand stands up and turns her back to the clearing and faces the opposite direction. She gives one last look back at Raziel before turning her head around and walking into the fangs of the waiting spider. Sinking it's fangs deep into Alriand's shoulder, the spider which was bigger than Alriand's head, releases it's back legs and drops onto Alriand's back. Crying out in pain Alriand tries to stab at the thing with her dagger, however the weight on the spider on her shoulder and the pain of the bite limit that arms movement enough to make the spider unreachable. Alriand feels the her shoulder go numb and cold, panicking, Alriand tries to run. Thinking if she can get enough distance between her and the witch maybe she'll be hidden long enough for the poison to wear off before the witch finds her. She gets two steps, then collapses as her legs just won't move anymore, her arms become ridged at her side, and the world becomes a swirling blur of colors retreating down a drain and into darkness. 



Tharhack approaches the grieving halflings, he stands next to them, staring at the smoking ruins of their house. The three of them stand there in silence. After a short while, Tharhack says a prayer for the young children, asking that Kord give them strength during judgment. Tharhack then offers the family the fifty-five gold pieces he has left.

"I know it's not much, nor will it replace anything, but I hope that it can at least be a start to help you rebuild." Tharhack states.

Gabbo looks up at Tharhack who puts the gold into a pouch and hangs it on Gabbo's wrist. Tharhack nods his head and pushes Gabbo's arm back to his wife's shoulder. 

"You will need to be strong for the rest of your children, they will need you guidance now more than ever." Tharhack says matter of fact

"What? We have no home, Two of our children have died." Meribee gets out before breaking down into a sob again. 

"Do you not expect us to mourn?" Gabbo asks Tharhack "Would you have us forget this happened and just move on?"

"Mourn for the loss of life, do not mourn for your lot in life." Tharhack answers

"I mourn for my children! Why are you here?! Feeling guilty for your powerlessness?" Meribee accuses

"Guilty? I ended the threat. I am sorry that I could not be here to help you save you children. Guilt however is for those that are too weak to admit their own failings. I have no guilt." Tharhack says 

"You think me weak because I saved sixteen children but not eighteen? How dare you judge me!" Meribee answers

"I neither judge you nor wish to. I merely state what you will need to keep your children from descending into the abyss of hopelessness." Tharhack responds.

"Oh so now it's pity is it?" Meribee answers "Begone with you and your pity, and take your charity with you." Meribee tries to take the pouch off of Gabbo's arm.

"Honey we could really use the money." Gabbo says 

"Typical, always thinking you need to better us, we have all we need. We don't need his charity." Meribee cries

"Keep the gold, or give it away. It matters not to me. I no longer need it." Tharhack answers

Meribee manages to get the pouch off of Gabbo's wrist, but Gabbo manages to keep her from throwing it back at Tharhack. Tharhack decides to exit this domestic dispute, and leaves to go check on Xanoniel.



Rebrey and Rillkep reach Durac's house where Balrin was staying. Searching through the belongings that were left, The two men discover four sacks full of stolen items from halfling residents. Rillkep pulls out each item and names which house it came from. Rebrey finds a dagger, a club, and a list of halfling houses, some with checks by them, which match the names of halfling homes Rillkep has sounded off on. Rillkep gets through the sacks with Rebrey's help and looks disgusted. 

"What's the problem?" Rebrey asks

"Balrin's been coming here for the last three years now, the children loved him, er them. Now I'm going to have to explain that he, I mean they, were nothing but common thieves. The children will take this hard." Rillkep explains

"The innocence of children is very precious, they don't need to know the whole truth. While you'll probably need to tell them that Balrin has died, tell them that the ogre got lucky and Balrin slipped in the mud. A constant reminder that you never know what perils today will bring." Rebrey answers

"Lie to the children?" Rillkep asks

"No, just stop short of the letdown. You can tell the adults about the thieving, and then the children as they grow up." Rebrey answers

"Won't they find out the truth?" Rillkep asks

"Maybe, but the problem is solved from your perspective." Rebrey answers

"Well, I'll have to think about that." Rillkep answers as the two of them repack the sacks and head out to the mayor's house to report their findings.


Tharhack arrives at Frorry's house to check on Xanoniel, only to find she's not there. Thinking maybe she left with Rebrey, Tharhack exits the house and sees Rillkep and Rebrey heading into Opee's house with bags full of stuff. Tharhack makes his way down to Opee's and knocks on the door. Opee answers and invites him in, telling him Rillkep has determined that Balrin was a fake and a robber. Tharhack asks Rebrey if he's seen Xanoniel, to which Rebrey replies no. Tharhack leaves Rebrey and Rillkep to their findings with Opee, and heads back up through the Hamlet looking for Xanoniel.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Nov 26, 2003)

Alriand awakens in a dark room, strapped to a rickety chair, her shoulder still very tender and aching. She looks around and sees the walls lined with jars and bottles, a faint smell of wet dirt and decay waft past her nose. Struggling against her bonds she finds that both of her arms have been strapped to the arms of the chair, all the way up to her elbow. Her Legs are also tied to the chair up to her knees, her neck has also been strapped to the back to the chair making it almost impossible to get a look at her immediate sides, let alone the chair. Her yanking and pulling is only causing the chair to creak in protest louder, she shouts out for help, then pauses and only hears a dripping sound coming from the ceiling. She struggles again but the bonds are far too tight to allow any wiggle room. Her latest efforts while not freeing her have apparently brought her captor to her, as Alriand hears footsteps coming down some stairs to the left of her. She hears the fidgeting of the doorknob and the moaning of the hinges as the door swings open, letting in the light of a small candle held by whomever has arrived. 

"Let me go. Why have you tied me up? Who are you? What am I doing here?" Alriand fires off in rapid succession

The individual makes no sound as the candle gets placed on a table behind Alriand. Alriand can see from the shadow cast across the dark floor, the silhouette of a stooping individual pulling jars off of a shelf above the candle. Alriand hears the setting of numerous jars onto the wood table, then the opening of lids, and finally the stench of their odors cascading down her from behind her captive chair. Most of the smells cause Alriand to hold her breath to avoid becoming nauseated. Then Alriand hears the unmistakable sound of a blade being drawn from a scabbard. Panic swells up in Alriand as she tries in vain to break her bonds before that blade crosses her throat or some other vital part of her anatomy.

Sweat beading on her forehead and her heart racing Alriand calls out again to her captor.

"I don't know who you are but, you are in very deep manure. My friend are going to come rescue me and they'll be hell to pay." Alriand states trying to sound more confident than she was feeling.

Still nothing from behind her. Then Alriand's head is shoved against the back of the chair, as her hair is pulled through some opening in the back of the chair. 

"Hey now, that hurt." Alriand yells as she feels the hand and fingers of her captor wrap around a swath of her hair. "What are you doing? Hey!" Alriand tries to force her head forward and her hair out of the hands of whomever, but the strap across her throat doesn't allow for much room, save to breathe. 

Alriand feels her hair being cut away, until the handful her captor has, is finally freed from Alriand's head. Alriand sighs in relief that the blade wasn't used to kill her, she tries to listen to the person behind her, and hears the stirring of a liquid and then the setting of the stirrer onto the side of the glass jar. Alriand tries to focus more on the shadow against the floor, looking for any bit of information that would tell her who this might be, although she suspected the witch she hope it would be someone else and that they could be bargained with. 

Then cold bony fingers find their purchase across Alriand's forehead forcing her head still. Then the cold chill edge of a blade is run across her scalp. Alriand screams in protest as she feels the warm blood begin to well up from her scalp. The cold hand forces Alriand's head to the right side at an angle, this causes the blood to drip off only to be caught by a waiting cup held by the other hand of her captor. After what seemed like ages, the hand releases it's grasp, and Alriand straightens her head again. She then hears the unfurling of parchment and the reading of arcane words. Alriand recognizes the voice as that of the witch, in a deep panic now Alriand tries again to break the rope and leather she's being restrained with. The chair groans it's disapproval of her actions, Alriand is just about to give up as the witch completes her spell, and Alriand feels something crawling up her leg. Whatever it is , is deftly making it's way up her knees, as it crawls over that horizon, Alriand sees the biggest spider she's ever laid eyes on. The thing sets two legs to the right of her head, and two legs to the left of her head. It's glistening fangs protrude from it's head. It's eyes glitter from what little light the candle gives off. The beast rears up, and as it's coming down on Alriand, she can make out the smiling visage of Raziel just as the spider's two fangs sink deep into the cheek of Alriand. 

Alriand only screams for a little bit as another bite hits her in the throat, this one paralyzing her and sending her reality into darkness once again.


----------



## Jon Potter (Nov 26, 2003)

Alriand finally gets hers?

I was hoping that there would be some consequences for her amoral behavior, but this seems a bit much.

Love the description, HM! I really got a clear idea of Alriand's situation and surroundings from your write-up.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Nov 26, 2003)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> Alriand finally gets hers?
> 
> I was hoping that there would be some consequences for her amoral behavior, but this seems a bit much.
> 
> Love the description, HM! I really got a clear idea of Alriand's situation and surroundings from your write-up.




Alriand's fate will be much worse than death. What's the worse thing you can do to someone that likes to play by their own rules?


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Nov 26, 2003)

Alriand awoke to the sound of glass and metal, she found herself in the same room, strapped to the same chair as before. It was still pitch black in the room, and she had no clue as to how much time had passed after the spider bit her. The though of that brought shivers down her back, and pain to her neck and jaw where the spider had bit her earlier. She tried to wiggle against her bonds again, but found them as unforgiving as before. 

"Ah good, you're awake. I was wondering when your weak constitution would kick in." Said Raziel

"Go to hell witch, your little scare tactics are working." Alriand said trying to sound in control

"Oh, but they have. I'm afraid you don't put up as quite a good fight when you're passed out." Raziel replies

"What do you intend to do with me?" Alriand asks

"Nothing more, in fact you'll be free to go very soon. Just a couple more minutes." Raziel answers

"Then why bring me here at all? If your pet spider was hungry you could've found better food for him." Alriand spits

"Because it's you I want, and it's you I have." Raziel says while pouring a liquid from a jar out onto the table.

"Whatever that means psycho, how's about letting me go now. I promise not to come back and all that stuff, in fact I'll be right on my way." Alriand says sarcastically

"Oh, alright." Raziel responds then cuts Alriand's left arm free, then drops the blade into her lap.

Alriand can't believe the stupidity of the witch and quickly snaps up the blade. She cuts her right arm free, while Raziel fiddles with something on the table behind Alriand. Alriand then frees her neck, then her right leg. Raziel still seems preoccupied with something on the table behind Alriand. Alriand then frees her left leg, and leaps from the chair. Spinning around once her heels touch the earth, Alriand sees the witch with her back still to Alriand. 

"Cocky old woman." Alriand says under her breath as she takes two long steps and ends up right behind the witch.

"Goodbye stupid old hag." Alriand spits

Alriand brings the blade to bear on Raziel but her arm only goes as far as Alriand's side. Panic and confusion race through Alriand's mind as she tries in vain to get her arm to straighten. Raziel slowly turns to face Alriand, smiling her wicked smile the whole time. Alriand uses her left hand to take the blade out of her right hand, and tries again to stab the witch. Again the blade stops about a foot from the witch. Alriand's right hand become free of whatever force was holding it, she grasps the blade's pommel two-handed, but is still unable to strike the witch.

"What? What did you do to me?" Alriand demands

Raziel reaches behind her and produces a little puppet of Alriand, complete with her own hair, and dripping in Alriand's blood. Holding the puppet in front of Alriand, Raziel cackles at Alriand. Alriand feels her knees give out and she drops to the floor, onto her knees, her hands release the blade and it too falls to the dirt. Wordlessly Raziel looks into Alriand's eyes, and Alriand feels her right hand seek out the blade. Finding it, Alriand brings the blade up to her face, the blade turned down to the ground. Raziel takes a half step back yet continues to peer into Alriand's eyes. 

Alriand can only cry as she has no control of her appendages, she watches her hand hold the blade for a moment and then drive it down with all of her strength into her thigh, burying the blade to the hilt and hitting bone at the bottom of the strike. Alriand's hand flies up again to within inches of her face. She can smell the blood as it drips off of the edge and back into the pool of blood spilling from the wound it had just inflicted. Tears began to stream down Alriand's face as the blade struck again in the same wound it just left, this time the sound of the blade hitting the bone resonated throughout her whole body, and the wave of pain quickly followed suite. 

"Psycho? You're the one who can't stop stabbing themselves." Raziel laughs and laughs. 

The strikes start to speed up, as Alriand stabs herself again and again.

"I'd like to see you stumble out of her now tree swinger." Raziel cackles, then ceases the show.

Alriand felt herself wanting to pass out from all the pain, or hoping she could get control of her hands long enough to slit her own throat. 

"I own you now elf, you're mine to play with for the rest of your days. May they be short, but not that short, I'm not done playing yet." Raziel says

Alriand wished there was a spider around now, to end this suffering. Alriand's hand then turned the blade so it faced Alriand, the heavy odor of iron filled her nostrils as her left hand rose up, and pulled her tunic away from her clavicle. The blade then descended down through the fabric, to her navel. The blade then rose again and pierced her chest, just enough to draw blood, at the top on her rib cage. Alriand looked down and watched as the blade began to move across her ribs and over her chest, drawing a single rune which covered most of her chest.

"You're free to go now." Raziel stated as she walked past Alriand, and opened the door she enter through, and began to climb the stairs.

Alriand just sat there in her own blood, the pain in her leg and the pain in her heart prevented her from rising.

"Come along now little one I have much to tell you." Raziel's voice trailed off as she reached the top of the stairs

"Don't make me FORCE you." Raziel's was getting agitated now, "If you don't get up here soon, there won't be enough time to tell you who your target is." 

Target? The word brought Alriand out of her daze, does she mean for me to kill someone? Maybe that's what the rune is for? Alriand had little time to ponder those thoughts, as a loud knock echoed off of a door upstairs.

"I wonder who that is?" Raziel asked out loud.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Nov 28, 2003)

Raziel walks over to the door, opening it, she finds no one outside the door. The cold of the night blows into the room, and falls down the stairs to brush against Alriand. A brief shiver later, Alriand begins to pull herself up the steps on her only good leg. The stairs are more like elevated mud stacks, as her hands sink into the soft dirt. Worms and spiders crawl over her hands as Alriand continues to force her way up the stairs. Raziel turns to watch Alriand pull herself up to the final step, and onto her left knee. 

"'bout time you clawed you way up here." Raziel says "Come over her to the fire, I need to finish your lovely carving."

"Let me die witch, I'll not conform to your charms, nor your wishes." Alriand says, her will growing weaker with the loss of blood

"Put up a real good fight downstairs." Raziel answers dismissively

Alriand pulls herself up along the wall, then using the wall for support she makes her way over to Raziel. The pot on the fire smells horrible, it bubbles with a golden hue that makes the whole fireplace seem illuminated in an unnatural light. Raziel dips her left hand into the pot, and pulls out a handful of a thick golden liquid that clings to her hand like mud. 

"Open." Raziel commands, pointing to Alriand's split shirt. "Now stand still." Raziel smears the substance onto the rune. It burns as the liquid strives to replace the blood still seeping through the wound, and to adhere to Alriand's skin like a bandage. 

The pain causes Alriand's good knee to buckle and she begins to fall. Raziel seeing Alriand starting to fall, reaches out and grasps her throat, forcing her erect again.

"Now, now. We don't want this ruined before we even start now do we?" Raziel asks rhetorically

The pain on her throat from the incredibly hot liquid causes Alriand to hold her breath to avoid having to move her neck or throat. Raziel eases Alriand back against the wall, the light from the liquid which had caused a glow from Alriand's chest dies down. The light now extinguished, Raziel releases Alriand, letting her slump to the floor on her good leg. Gasping for air, Alriand looks down at the rune on her chest.

"Twelve days travel north of Thumble there is a small keep, you will go there." Raziel begins, however the pain and blood loss is causing Alriand difficulty in staying conscious.

"Hey, pay attention. I'm not going to repeat myself. If you don't complete this, then your death will be most painful." Raziel says snapping her fingers at Alriand. "Now, there will be a man there, an old wizard of some skill, you will.." Raziel's explanation trails off, as there is another knock at the door.

"Leave me, or I'll turn you into a toad you little buggers." Raziel yells at the door. Another knock at the door, this one louder than the first. 

"Who is it?" Raziel asks. Silence. Then another knock. Raziel looks back at Alriand who's almost completely out of it, then back at the door. She sees the knob begin to turn, and steps back ready to cast  a sleep spell.

The door flies open, as the wind forces it against the wall. Cold air and snow begin blowing in through the door. Raziel stands perplexed, waiting for an assault that doesn't come. After a few moments Raziel lowers her hands and walks over to the wall opposite the door. Peering out in the gray black of a snowy night, Raziel sees nothing. Shrugging her shoulders, she starts to walk to the door looking up one last time to see the red eyes of gray wolf rushing at her through the night. Raziel tries to slam the door shut before the wolf arrives, but is a little too late as the wolf was able to get it's front half through the door. Unable to force the door closed Raziel backs up, the door flies open, the wolf enters the room, and standing at the doorway is the figure of a beautiful woman. Not wanting to stick around and chat, Raziel retreats down the mud stairs followed by the wolf. 

Alriand sees Raziel run down the stairs chased by the wolf and then two barefooted human feet enter the room before the weight of her eyelids cause them to close, and she passes out.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Dec 2, 2003)

Alriand comes to getting bumped and thumped around, face down on a smelly wet carpet. Before opening her eyes, Alriand runs her hand through a coarse fabric, almost like hair. That realization woke Alriand from her sleep, she sat straight up and saw that she was riding the back of a black bear. Fear ran down her spine as the hairs on her arms stood up. Looking around she sees no one else following or leading the bear. The snow has quit falling making the ground and trees look painted gray without moonlight to make the snow sparkle. Her top has been replaced with some kind of fur, her leg is completely healed. Reaching her hand up the fur top, she's saddened to learn the rune is still there, although it doesn't hurt any longer. Although she is completely lost, she thinks about jumping off the walking rug and getting away from it. She swings her legs over to the right side of the bear and is about to jump off.

"I wouldn't do that, you'd die of hypothermia before you ever made it to anything close to safety." Says a familiar voice behind Alriand

Spinning around on the bear Alriand looks Xanoniel in the eyes. "What's going on?"

"I'm rescuing you, I figured you'd be a little more grateful than that." Xanoniel states

"I do thank you. But how did you find me?" Alriand asks

"I listened to the birds, and heard the squirrels. They know everything that goes on in this forrest." Xanoniel answers

"Did you kill that old bag?" Alriand asks

"She won't be bothering us again, anytime soon." Xanoniel answers

"Anytime soon?!? You mean you didn't kill her?!?!" Alriand says in shock

"Your life was more valuable than her death. Maybe she did die, I doubt it though, the wolf was just meant to give me the time needed to get you out of there quickly." Xanoniel replies

Alriand sits there taking in Xanoniel's words. "How long before we reach the half-n-half's village?" 

"Soon after sunrise." Xanoniel answers

"When will that be? and how sure are you the bear is going in the right direction?" Alriand asks

"About two hours, I cut her a deal. She agreed to carry you back to Thumble in return I agreed to feed her fish along the way. A very good deal I think, especially since there was no way I was going to be able to carry you all the way." Xanoniel replies

"Did you heal me up?" Alriand asks

"Yes, I did, do you still have discomfort?" Xanoniel asks

"No ... it's just." Alriand trails off as she grabs her new fur vest.

"Don't worry, I'm sure that it will fade with time." Xanoniel gives a knowing glance to Alriand

"That's not what I was concerned about. She's using me as a puppet, I'm supposed to find a wizard or some sleight-of-hand guy." Alriand says

"Well let's not worry about that right now, lets get you somewhere warm and some food down ya." Xanoniel says putting her hand on Alriand's back, easing  her down back onto the bear's back.

Alriand feels the warmth of the bear, and forgets about the smell as she drifts off into a deep slumber.

************************ FLASHBACK ***************************************

The wolf chases Raziel down into her cellar. Running into a corner Raziel turns to face her attacker. The wolf rears up to pounce but lands in Raziel's arms, and licks her face. Raziel lets the wolf down, and waits for Xanoniel to make her way down the stairs.

"You're right on time." Raziel says

"Yes, but you're late. What if she saw me?" Xanoniel demands

"Bah, I'm sure you'll think of something." Raziel says

"Well, After he's dead, it won't matter anymore." Xanoniel answers

"Very true." Raziel states


----------



## Jon Potter (Dec 2, 2003)

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> "Well, After he's dead, it won't matter anymore." *Alriand* answers
> 
> "Very true." Raziel states





I assume that this is supposed to be Xanoniel speaking and not Alriand.

But, anyway, SHEESH!! Talk about the proverbial tangled web! I'm officially at the point where I feel like I don't know what's going on any better than your players despite the extra knowledge you impart through the story hour.

Is Alriand's geas (or whatever it is) a segue into the Oester module?


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Dec 2, 2003)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> I assume that this is supposed to be Xanoniel speaking and not Alriand.
> 
> But, anyway, SHEESH!! Talk about the proverbial tangled web! I'm officially at the point where I feel like I don't know what's going on any better than your players despite the extra knowledge you impart through the story hour.
> 
> Is Alriand's geas (or whatever it is) a segue into the Oester module?




Yes that should be Xanoniel.   

it's more like a bridge there, if the Hamlet is step A, and Oester is step C, the next part will be step B 

Everything will become much clearer once the party gets to the wizard's keep. It hits the fan then. 

True neutral druids have no ethical problems dealing with "good" or "evil" as long as the needs of nature are fullfilled.   hope that gives a little hint.


----------



## Ed Cha (Dec 2, 2003)

These last couple of entries are just about my favorites yet. They really read like something from a fantasy fiction book to me. 

I like the way you've brought Raziel to life. She seems like a real witch! Your version of her house is a lot bigger and she seems to have a more sophisticated scheme, but I really like what you've done here.  

I'm looking forward to stopping by one of your games at Gen Con to see how you describe these things.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Dec 2, 2003)

Ed Cha said:
			
		

> These last couple of entries are just about my favorites yet. They really read like something from a fantasy fiction book to me.
> 
> I like the way you've brought Raziel to life. She seems like a real witch! Your version of her house is a lot bigger and she seems to have a more sophisticated scheme, but I really like what you've done here.
> 
> I'm looking forward to stopping by one of your games at Gen Con to see how you describe these things.




Thanks, she's been fun to write.

Although I must tell everyone reading that Raziel's voodooish type magic is not in THoT that part is my own device. Although every spell she cast is from her spell list in the book, the rune carving and bodily manipulation is not.   

After they leave Thumble I hope they dread what they will have to face in a couple towns further down the road.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Dec 3, 2003)

Xanoniel walks into Thumble alone, as the sun brightens the clouds in the overcast sky. She meets Opee who's checking on the residents, taking stock of damage and food. She waves him down and asks where Tharhack and Rebrey are. Opee tells her they are staying at Durac's old house. She bids him thanks and heads over there. Opening the door, Xanoniel calls out and enters the house.

"We're in here!" Rebrey yells back.

Walking into the former living room, Xanoniel finds Tharhack and Rebrey sitting up on some old blankets and pillows.

"I found Alriand, she's alive." Xanoniel states

"Really? I see she decided to show herself" Tharhack responds

"She was badly injured, I found her unconscious and severely injured out in the woods. She faced her mistake and she dealt with it." Xanoniel says

"So, the witch is dead?" Rebrey asks

"I assume so, Alriand had lost a lot of blood and was delirious when I found her." Xanoniel answers

"Stupid girl, should've ask for help. We could've turned that witch into stew." Tharhack says looking at Rebrey

"Well, the witch did something to her." Xanoniel says

"What do you mean?" Tharhack asks

"Well, she's hysterical, and keeps referring to some wizard's keep or tower. I think that witch messed with her brain." Xanoniel states

"I bet that witch is still alive, probably tormenting her every waking moment." Tharhack surmises "I say we go catch ourselves a witch"

"No, I'm positive the witch is dead. If she were still alive the animals would've told me" Xanoniel responds

"Druids, bunch of weirdoes" Rebrey says trying to keep it under his breath

"What did they tell you?" Tharhack asks while raising his eyebrow at Rebrey

"They tell me the witch bothers them no more. I take that as a dead witch." Xanoniel responds

"Where's Alriand now?" Tharhack asks

"Safe, with a friend of mine." Xanoniel states

"Well I'd like to see her." Tharhack states getting up off of the floor

"Of course, I can take you there now." Xanoniel offers

"Great, Rebrey can you square us up with Opee? And maybe get us some apples and carrots?" Tharhack asks Rebrey

"Sure, Maybe I can get some pies too." Rebrey answers getting off of the ground. 

Xanoniel leads Tharhack out of the house and south to the bridge. Tharhack waves to Denbel and Randill as he passes the guards. Xanoniel leads Tharhack on a winding trail, first west then north. 

"Where did you hide her? on another plane?" Tharhack asks

"Almost there, a couple more yards and will be there." Xanoniel answers

Tharhack looks down at the ground to step over a log, and when he looks up Xanoniel is no where to be found. Looking around he notices that only his tracks are in the snow, and there is no indication of where Xanoniel went. Tharhack calls out but gets no response.

"Over here" Xanoniel's voice came from the south, about eighty feet away.

Tharhack rolls his eyes and then heads towards Xanoniel who's standing next to a big black sack or maybe a bear. Tharhack couldn't tell from this distance. After the third step, Tharhack hears a snap, and a slithering sound as a rope becomes taunt around his ankle and Tharhack is trust up into the air like a sling. Tharhack reaches his apex and begins to fall towards the ground. He sees the snow covered ground rushing at him but before he slams into the earth, the tree branch that the rope is tied to jerks him back up again. His right leg is yanked and Tharhack can feel the pull in his hip and knee. After a couple of moments, the half-orc whip Tharhack was turned into ceases and Tharhack is left swinging back and forth. Tharhack reaches up to his ankle to try and pry the rope free, only to find there's some kind of semisolid swirling mass of air that keeps slapping his hands away when he tries to grab the rope. * 

"Need a little help?" Xanoniel asks

"Apparently so, I don't know what's got me but I can't seem to get a good grasp of the rope." Tharhack replies

"Yes, well too bad." Xanoniel answers

"What?!?!" Tharhack answers in disbelief

"You see I have a job to accomplish, and your presence will greatly hinder that mission." Xanoniel replies

"Fey you've just made my list of people too weak to take up any more space. Release me now!" Tharhack thunders

"Spare me your theatrics, once my mission is complete, you can have your little thief back." Xanoniel states "Oh and don't bother trying to track us down, I'll have to use much greater force next time."

Tharhack tries to grab the rope again, but is still unable to gain a firm hold, and he falls back upside down.

"I'll be taking your easily manipulated fighter along with us, his weak will can be made to do whatever I want." Xanoniel says

"Rebrey will never follow you." Tharhack counters

"You should learn about sex appeal Tharhack, it might come in handy someday." Xanoniel answers as she begins walking off to the left of Tharhack. Tharhack sees she's once again not leaving any tracks. Xanoniel disappears from Tharhack's sight, amid curses and cries from Tharhack.


*summoned small air elemental*


----------



## Jon Potter (Dec 3, 2003)

So is Xanoniel back to being an NPC? I don't know that my players would be able to handle such manipulation from another PC. They expect it from me, but not from one of their own?   

I don't know whose pride is going to be more bruised, Tharhack's or 'easily manipulated' Rebrey?


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Dec 3, 2003)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> So is Xanoniel back to being an NPC? I don't know that my players would be able to handle such manipulation from another PC. They expect it from me, but not from one of their own?
> 
> I don't know whose pride is going to be more bruised, Tharhack's or 'easily manipulated' Rebrey?




Well the real motivating factor was that Xanoniel's player was having difficulty with the druid class, so while he's still playing Xanoniel, her spell selections and actions are more dictated by me than by the player. His next character has already joined the group, and is more combat orientated which is what seems to work better for him.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Dec 4, 2003)

Tharhack hangs upside down for maybe five more minuets fuming in anger,  before he feels the swirling winds around his ankle dissipate. He quickly reaches up to snap the rope, but the _snare_ spell ends just as he touches the rope. Tharhack falls to the snow, he twists his body so that his back takes the brunt of the fall instead of his head. He looks up at the overcast sky, trying to determine where north is, and thus where east would be. Leaning back against a tree, Tharhack gives up on trying to see exactly where the sun is hiding behind the clouds, and just heads off in the direction he's currently facing hoping it's either south or east. 

Knowing he isn't going to be able to catch Xanoniel before she makes it back to Thumble, Tharhack hopes Rebrey somehow is still in Thumble when Tharhack arrives. Tharhack starts up in a quick jog, he slaps some trees and low lying branches as he passes them imagining that it was Xanoniel or the witch, or both. 

Rebrey stands outside of Opee's house waiting for a meeting between Opee and Rillkep to end, so that Rebrey can finally meet with Opee, who's been meeting the residents of Thumble one on one all morning. Rebrey walks in a slow line between Opee's house and the end on the street. Rebrey reaches the end of the street and turns around to find Xanoniel standing in front of him.

"Where's Tharhack and Alriand?" Rebrey asks

"Alriand is waiting for you and I, Tharhack went to scout ahead to the north." Xanoniel replies

"Why would Tharhack be scouting? Alriand is much better at it." Rebrey questions

"Alriand is still in no shape to be walking on her own. Tharhack consulted his god and learned that a cure for Alriand's madness could be found in a tower to the north of Thumble." Xanoniel answers

"Alriand was already insane, how bad could she be now?" Rebrey asks not really wanting that answered.

"I've sedated her, she's pretty much out of it. We hope to reach the tower in a ten day, maybe a little longer. I need you to help me keep Alriand safe while Tharhack clears the way in front of us." Xanoniel says

"Ok let me finish up here with Opee, and I'll..." Rebrey gets cut off

"We can't wait, Tharhack's already gone ahead, if we tarry too long all of his scouting will be wasted, and we'll become too separated." Xanoniel pleads

"But, Tharhack asked me t..." Rebrey's words die as Xanoniel leans in and kisses Rebrey

Xanoniel then pulls back and looks Rebrey in the eyes. Rebrey sees his reality spin and fall away, only to be replaced by the sight of a wheat field in summer. The wind pushes and pulls at the wheat, making it appear as though the field was a flowing tide against a beach. Rebrey can almost smell the golden stalks, when he feels a cold breeze against his cheek. Shaking his head his eyes shoot in the light of an overcast day and a muddy snow covered street. 

"What was that?" Rebrey asks

"I like you Rebrey, maybe after we save Alriand, we can see how much I like you." Xanoniel states

"Let me go pack, if fact maybe you should help, we could leave earlier if I had some help." Rebrey says with a smile

"I've already taken the liberty of packing for you, let's get going." Xanoniel replies grasping Rebrey's hand and leading him over towards the bridge, and up to the northwest. 

Tharhack's muscles ached with pain and cold, as he raced along the snow covered forest floor. The overcast sky showed no interest in relinquishing it's golden treasure. Tharhack had given up on his original path, having determined it was leading him nowhere, he had turned to the left four, five, maybe even six hours ago. The sky was darkening, and to Tharhack the sky seemed to be darkening uniformly. His arms were slowed with cold, and even though he had stopped taking swipes at the trees his anger still burned inside him. He had divine prayer that would ease the chill from his body, however he dismissed that notion as weak. The pain drove him on, focusing his hatred into a fine point. His head was filled with revenge, and before the light from that sun would caress his face again, he vowed to be on the trail of Xanoniel. 

The last bit of light finally gives in to the approaching night, Tharhack's eyes adjust to the darkening conditions. He finally concedes he needs to stop running for a bit, and slows his pace to a walk. This allows him to look over his surroundings with closer detail. Looking around he thinks he sees what might be a road, or a stream off to his right. Heading off in that direction with renewed vigor, Tharhack gets about halfway to the dark mass when he hears the sound of rushing water. Reaching the river bank, Tharhack turns downstream, his heart begins to warm which in turn stokes the fire of his anger.


----------



## Ed Cha (Dec 4, 2003)

Now that the PCs are leaving Thumble, do you think there is an NPC they may have bonded with? In my game, for example, I used the little halfling girl Adelee and her parents as an anchor. I'm wondering though if your players find Thumble a place they'd actually like to re-visit to check up on the residents and see how they're doing.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Dec 4, 2003)

Ed Cha said:
			
		

> Now that the PCs are leaving Thumble, do you think there is an NPC they may have bonded with? In my game, for example, I used the little halfling girl Adelee and her parents as an anchor. I'm wondering though if your players find Thumble a place they'd actually like to re-visit to check up on the residents and see how they're doing.




Tharhack will cultivate a special relationship with a resident in tonight's update. I'll let you read that, Alriand would like to revisit all the "rich" residents. Does that count?     I'm sure if/when they make it back to Thumble Rebrey will stop by and check on the infant they saved. 

Initially the players didn't gell with the halflings right away (none of them were halflings and I think there was a stigma there) Towards the end of the adventure I think the party humanized them, and didn't see them as halflings anymore but as Opee, Rillkep, Dairgren.......... and that's what makes any place memorable. 

I'm anxious to see how they deal with the residents of Oester, and if they try to humanize some of them. Should be interesting. Now I just have to wait for 1B to FINALLY    come back from the printer.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Dec 5, 2003)

His strength sapped from the long cold trek through the forest, Tharhack's pace has slowed to a stumbling half walk, half limp. Even the anger filling his heart no longer fuels his legs to run. At least it wasn't sleeting or snowing, he thought to himself. Stopping to rest a moment, Tharhack puts his hands on his knees and fights to keep himself upright. Staring up at the distant horizon, Tharhack can see the faint signs of smoke wisping up through the night air. Breathing in the crisp air, Tharhack stands and steadies himself again. He finally succumbs to the fact that without a spell to take the bite out of the cold air, he won't make it even halfway to the Hamlet. 

Casting his spell, Tharhack Feels his muscles relax and his bones warm, even the air seems warmer to his lungs. With a renewed vigor, Tharhack starts off towards Thumble in as quick a walk his tired body will allow. He reaches the hamlet within two hours, crossing the river near Roplin's old house, most of the hamlet is asleep. A couple of homes have candles burning in a window, Tharhack wonders if Rebrey stayed or left. Walking along the river's edge, Tharhack makes his way first to Durac's house. Finding the house filled with darkness, Tharhack enters looking for some sign that Rebrey has remained in Thumble. Alas Tharhack finds that all of Rebrey's belongings are missing, and the house completely empty. Tharhack leaves Durac's and heads to Opee's where a single candle still burns in the nearest window. Walking up to the door, Tharhack knocks and awaits an answer.

After two more knocks Opee answers the door in an annoyed mood, his clothes disheveled like he'd been sleeping in them. 

"What! Oh it's you. What are you doing here? I heard the rest of your companions left earlier today, and without so much of a good-bye as well." Opee says agitated and sleepy

"Do you know where they went?" Tharhack asks ignoring Opee's mood

"Back over the bridge, the guards thought they saw them head north after that. Shouldn't you know that?" Opee asks clearly confused by Tharhack's last question

"Do you have a tracker?" Tharhack asks

"A what?" Opee responds

"A tracker, or maybe even a trapper. Someone who knows their way around the woods like the back of their hand." Tharhack replies

Opee stammers as her tries to take in Tharhack's question, and then think of the answer. "No, not really. We don't have any particular need for that around here. We generally avoid going to far into the woods." Opee answers

"OK, Thank you for your time." Tharhack says as he takes leave of Opee

"Bye" Opee says shaking his head, and walking over to the window he blows out the candle cloaking his house in darkness.

Tharhack heads to Rillkep's. Finding no candles lit, Tharhack bangs on the door until Rillkep answers in his night clothes. 

"Um, what's the problem?" Rillkep asks

"I need your assistance. Please get dressed and grab your blade." Tharhack states

"Great? What's attacking now?" Rillkep answers pulling off his night clothes and putting on his trousers.

"Nothing, I need your help in locating someone." Tharhack says

"Who?" Rillkep asks

Tharhack relates his situation to Rillkep, telling him it is of utmost urgency that Xanoniel be found before Alriand or Rebrey dies.

"Well, truth be told, I didn't really care for your elf all that much anyway." Rillkep tells Tharhack

"And? Truth be told I didn't care for you. However you're the only one I trust to help me." Tharhack says

"Gee, you're really swaying me here. Maybe they left you behind for a reason? Ever consider that?" Rillkep asks

"Whether or not we function together in a social setting, is of no interest to me. I need your help. Please." Tharhack pleads

Rillkep mulls over Tharhack's offer, he sits down in a chair and raps his fingers on his desk.

"How do you think I could help you exactly?" Rillkep asks

"I'm going to locate my query, and once her location is discovered I'll need someone who can handle a blade, to keep any of her summoned friends off my back. Are you up to it?" Tharhack asks

"I've seen you fight, you don't need any help, least of all mine." Rillkep answers

"Alright, you got me. I really need you because I have no clue where I'm going, and I'd prefer to travel with someone who doesn't faint at the sight of a slug." Tharhack replies

"I'm not about the leave the Hamlet unattended, not after the week we've had." Rillkep responds

"I'm sure Wilby will do a fine job. We won't be long, once I catch up to them you may leave." Tharhack answers

"I'm not going to do it, find someone else." Rillkep states

"There is no one else! I've already gone to Opee. It's you or no one." Tharhack thunders

Contemplating Tharhack's new offer Rillkep gets up from his chair and walks over to fireplace. Rillkep throws another log on the fire.

"I'm not going to travel more than a couple of hours from Thumble, I just can't do that." Rillkep answers

Tharhack sighs in disbelief and hangs his head, turning to leave he opens the door. Tharhack then comes to a halt.

"You don't want to travel more than a couple hours outside of Thumble correct?" Tharhack asks

"Yes, that's correct." Rillkep responds

"Then I'll take it." Tharhack replies "Plan B is almost as good."


----------



## pogre (Dec 5, 2003)

Lots of good roleplaying from your folks here (and good writing from you of course). I eagerly await your next update.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Dec 6, 2003)

Reluctantly, Rillkep begins to get dressed. "I still don't what I'm needed for, if you're going to stay close to Thumble." Rillkep says to Tharhack

"Well, There's at least two people who know where Xanoniel is going. One is Xanoniel the other is an old hag living somewhere out in the woods. I intend to get the information I need from the witch." Tharhack replies

"Witch? If there was a witch living out there, I'd know about it." Rillkep answers

"Yes, I'm sure you would. I mean you sniffed out the kobolds with no problem." Tharhack replies demeaningly

"If you're going to be rude the whole time, then forget it, you can do this by yourself." Rillkep says pulling his boots back off

"Rude? I speak the truth, if we hadn't stumbled into your little happy village, I'd be talking to a kobold chieftain right now. I offer you the chance to eliminate a problem now, before it's gets beyond anything you could hope to contain." Tharhack states

The words while stinging were true, and Rillkep knew it. "Fine what's the plan? How are we going to find her cave or whatever?" 

"I know the location of where she wanted to meet Alriand. I think we should start from there." Tharhack answers

"OK, let me go tell Wilby where I'll be." Rillkep states as he leaves to wake Wilby and to tell him he'll be back later that day.

Tharhack tells Rillkep to meet him by Roplin's in ten minutes. Leaving the sheriff's, Tharhack goes straight to Roplin's and awaits Rillkep's arrival. Kneeling in the snow covered grass, Tharhack begins his daily prayer to Kord. Rillkep arrives and watches and waits for Tharhack to finish. Not a very pious man himself, he wasn't going to argue with the results Tharhack got from it. 

Meanwhile.........

"Isn't kind of odd that we haven't seen any sign of Tharhack?" Rebrey asks

"No, it just shows he's doing a wonderful job of staying invisible." Xanoniel replies

"Yeah but, you haven't even looked for his passing" Rebrey counters

"I showed him a little trick, I see the signs perfectly. In time you may grow to notice them as well. If you don't trust me, feel free to stay here or go back to the halflings." Xanoniel responds

"No, it just feels weird without him here, first Bimbar, then Alriand, and now Tharhack. It feels lonely." Rebrey says

"I'm here with you, and so is Alriand. She needs you now more than ever." Xanoniel answers

"Speaking of Alriand, how long is she going to be out?" Rebrey asks

"She'll be catatonic until Tharhack lets us know we've made it to the wizard's tower." Xanoniel responds

"Does she have to be in a coma?" Rebrey asks?

"Unfortunately yes, otherwise her brain would rip the fabric of her reality, and she would go insane. Taking you with her." Xanoniel replies

"If the witch is that powerful, shouldn't we have dealt with her on the way out of Thumble? I don't think leaving her alive is a wise decision." Rebrey asks

"Once Alriand is revived, we can go back and deal with this witch, Tharhack and I thought it better to save Alriand first as opposed to lose time by trying to chase an old hag through the woods." Xanoniel replies

"But you're a druid, aren't forests your turf?" Rebrey asks

"True but I don't live there, she does. So, just because I can tell the difference between a pine tree and a fur tree, doesn't mean I can spot a well hidden pit trap." Xanoniel responds

Satisfied with those answers, Rebrey lays down next to the fire, and gazes at the black mat that is the sky. "I wish the stars were out tonight."

"I hope this clears up for tomorrow, how I long to feel the suns rays on my cheeks again." Xanoniel replies

Rebrey drifted off to sleep, while Xanoniel prepared another batch of poison that would keep Alriand comatose for another twenty-four hours.


----------



## Ed Cha (Dec 6, 2003)

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> I'm anxious to see how they deal with the residents of Oester, and if they try to humanize some of them. Should be interesting. Now I just have to wait for 1B to FINALLY    come back from the printer.




LOL, that should definitely be interesting, considering the nature of the residents there!

I'm also wondering if they'll like the "shenanigans", as Jeremy so aptly calls them, in Mullikin. They were fun to write, at least.


----------



## Ed Cha (Dec 6, 2003)

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> "Witch? If there was a witch living out there, I'd know about it." Rillkep answers
> 
> "Yes, I'm sure you would. I mean you sniffed out the kobolds with no problem." Tharhack replies demeaningly




 Yep, you've got Rillkep down pretty good. 

I think Opee should be a bit more friendly and grandfatherly though.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Dec 7, 2003)

Ed Cha said:
			
		

> LOL, that should definitely be interesting, considering the nature of the residents there!
> 
> I'm also wondering if they'll like the "shenanigans", as Jeremy so aptly calls them, in Mullikin. They were fun to write, at least.




They'll probably stab first and ask questions later.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Dec 7, 2003)

Ed Cha said:
			
		

> Yep, you've got Rillkep down pretty good.
> 
> I think Opee should be a bit more friendly and grandfatherly though.




Most of the party's contact with Opee just hasn't been interesting, or plot forwarding. Opee's trying to keep his residents calm and trying to talk them out of leaving the Hamlet, after a very bad week. His first priority is with his Hamlet, so he's been meeting with Rillkep and most of the halfling parents all day. I would think the strain of watching the life of your town come down to 1 halfling would make any friendly person just civil. Although he's very proud of the showing Rillkep did on the Ogre Mage.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Dec 7, 2003)

It is midday by the time Tharhack and Rebrey make it to the clearing where Alriand was to meet the witch two nights ago. 

“Well, looks like there’s about five more hours of light. I’ll give you two of them, and then I’m heading back to Thumble.” Rillkep tells Tharhack

“OK, well we just came from the south, and there’s nothing in that direction. What’s north of here?” Tharhack asks

“The river winds back around, I assume it’s got to be pretty close to us.” Rillkep answers

“What about east or west?” Tharhack asks

“The river would be to west as well. I don’t know about the east though.” Rillkep responds

“East it is then.” Tharhack says walking off to the east

“What makes you say that?” Rillkep asks

“I don’t feel like wading through icy water.” Tharhack answers

“What kind of game is this? You’re just guessing now. There could be bears, wolves, or more kobolds out here.” Rillkep laments

“Scared little one? There is nothing out here that you couldn’t kill yourself. With the exception of the witch, and maybe an ogre, might be a dragon or two out here as well.” Tharhack tells Rillkep

“Hey, hey, hey now I definitely know there’s none of those out here.” Rillkep states

“Must we go through this again?” Tharhack asks

“I still says those kobolds had to of been using invisibility.” Rillkep answers

Tharhack laughs out loud as the two of them make their way out of the clearing and into forest again. They walk for about an hour before Tharhack smells smoke.

“Someone’s near.” Tharhack whispers

“That would be me.” Rillkep answers smiling

“I said near, not rear. I smell smoke, there’s a fire burning near here.” Tharhack answers

“Hmm. smells like sandalwood, and maybe some pine mixed in as well. Pretty sophisticated for a witch. Maybe a trapper or maybe someone collecting maple. Whoever it is, I think we should go check it out, they’ve got good taste in wood.” Rillkep replies

“Are you inhaling the smoke? Could be bandits, a forest fire, a fire elemental looking for perfume, or the witch.” Tharhack asks Rillkep

“You have to inhale, how in the heck are you going to smell it?” Rillkep asks

“Let’s just find out where the smoke is coming from, you can go nuts on the firewood after that.” Tharhack tells Rillkep

Tharhack walks in a slow circle, trying to determine what direction the smoke is coming from. 

“East. I need you to circle around from the south, while I’ll do the same from the north. If you find the source of the smoke, don’t act; wait for me to arrive. OK?” Tharhack asks

“Gotcha.” Rillkep answers

The two men separate and head off in opposite directions. Heading north for about fifty yards and then turning east, Tharhack loses the smoke scent. Figuring the source must be closer to Rillkep’s location, Tharhack takes off in a jog in a straight line south. Rillkep goes about seventy-five yards south before turning left and heading east. He finally picks up the scent and as he walks east, feels that the scent is getting stronger. Rillkep slows his pace down to a slow walk, and keeps his eyes focused in front of him. Walking about one hundred yards, Rillkep finally sees a small wisp of smoke rising in the sky. Coming to a stop he waits for Tharhack to arrive. Leaning against a tree, and taking out some wrapped cheese he had taken from his house before they left Thumble, Rillkep bites off a chunk and wishes he had remembered his wine. Rillkep gets about halfway through his cheese when he sees Tharhack jogging off to the west, Rillkep stands up and waves at Tharhack, motioning for him to stop and come to him.

“See that little finger of smoke, right there.” Rillkep points out the smoke

“Looks like it’s coming straight up from the ground. Lets go.” Tharhack says heading off towards the source of the smoke.

“Uh, maybe we should plan or something? I mean what if we’re attacking a hot spring?” Rillkep asks

“Come on.” Tharhack says grabbing Rillkep’s arm and leading him towards the smoke as well

The two walk up to what appears to be just a small rise in the ground, until they realize the smoke is rising from a small circle of piled rocks on top of the small incline. Tharhack tells Rillkep to stay put as he circles around the rise. Tharhack makes his way around to the opposite side of the rise and sees that the rise is more like a man made hill than a natural rise. His suspicions are confirmed when he sees a small wooden door built into the mound. Thinking this looks familiar and wondering if kobolds where going to jump out, Tharhack notices a set of small footprints one leads away from the door, the other leads to it. Hoping that means someone’s home, Tharhack heads back the way he came and meets back up with Rillkep. 

“She’s home. Here’s what I need you to do. Go up and knock on the door.” Tharhack starts

“Wait, wait, wait. Go up and Knock?!? ME?!! Um, bad plan, you’re going to have to think up another one.” Rillkep states.

“All I want you to do is knock. I’ll handle the rest.” Tharhack tells him

“The rest? The rest of what? You’ll be dealing with the rest of me after that witch melts my face off.” Rillkep responds

“I promise she won’t melt your face off, I also promise that she won’t have time to do anything to you. The reason I need you to knock, is that I want her by the door or near it when I act.” Tharhack replies

“Couldn’t I maybe yell at the door? Or call for her to come out?” Rillkep suggests

Tharhack thinks for a moment. “I suppose that would work just as well, ok here’s what I want you to do.” 

Rillkep sighs deeply, facing the witch’s door he wills his feet to move. Slowly be begins his trek towards his goal. 

“Help! Help! Is anybody home? Wolves have attacked my brother. We need help!” Rillkep shouts while waving his arms at the earthen structure.

Tharhack meanwhile casts _bull’s strength_ and then calls forth Kord’s blessing. His muscles grow and then begin to glow a soft blue color, even in the waning light of a winter’s day; the light is very visible. Walking towards his predetermined tree, Tharhack waits for Rillkep to give the signal.

Rillkep watches the door closely; he’s almost closed the distance between him and the door to twenty-five yards. Not wanting to get any closer, Rillkep hopes either the witch opens the door, or that there’s no one home. Taking two more steps Rillkep sees the door crack.

“Go away, I have nothing to offer you.” The voice comes out from behind the door. 

“Please ma’am, he’ll die without some help.” Rillkep pleads

“And what makes you so sure he’ll live with my help?” The voice returns, as the door opens wide to reveal an elderly woman with a warty complexion.

Rillkep lowers his arms and turns to run

“And stay away!” Raziel shouts at Rillkep. She stares at the quickly retreating halfling oblivious to the sound of heavy lumber heading for her roof.

WHAM! The tree lands onto of Raziel’s roof, bits of earth and thatch fall inside her abode. Raziel, stunned momentarily from the earthshaking blow. Steps out from her door and looks up to see a tree swinging in a wide circle, and then crashing down on her house again. 

“Aaaaahhhh! Stop! Wait” Raziel’s words fall on deaf ears, as the tree winds up for another blow

“Knock, knock witch. I’m sorry but you owe back taxes on this property, I’m here to repo it.” Tharhack yells at the witch


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Dec 8, 2003)

Raziel’s moment of panic quickly subsides, as hatred builds up inside her. Tharhack slams the roof of her home again, creating a huge dent in the top of her abode. She quickly summons another one of her spiders, having this one appear on the trunk of the tree wielded by Tharhack. The spider scuttles down the tree, and sinks its fangs into Tharhack’s arm. The surprise of the attack and the pain of the bite, conspire to cause Tharhack to drop the tree onto Raziel’s home. 

Rillkep watches from afar as the huge spider scurries down the tree, then watches Tharhack drop the tree onto the earth mound. He watches Raziel bound up the fallen tree with unearthly speed, the witches hands change into long fingers which sprout even longer nails. Tharhack swats off the spider, and shakes his left arm. The witch springs off the tree like a cat pouncing on a mouse, Tharhack puts his hands up to ward off the witch but even though he manages to keep her body off of him, her nails are long enough to rip into the flesh on his chest. Rillkep sees the rivulets of red almost immediately. 

Rillkep rolls his eyes and starts off towards Tharhack, figuring he’ll have to save the day again. Just as he rounds the tree he was hiding behind, Rillkep spots a dark figure moving through the trees to his left. The figure is a mountain of man, easily bigger than even Tharhack. Rillkep stares at the figure walking straight towards him, Rillkep pans over the Tharhack and can see that more of Tharhack’s skin is bleeding, and the snow under Tharhack’s feet is a bright pink. The witch moves with cat like quickness and reflexes, dodging in to swipe at Tharhack before Tharhack is able to return the blow. Rillkep doesn’t see the spider and is hopeful it no longer lives. Looking back to his left, Rillkep doesn’t see the giant anymore. Rillkep’s heart pounds as he tries to locate the giant, looking around he can’t find him. Rillkep decides that it must’ve been a trick of the light, shrugs his shoulders, and turns to go help Tharhack.

“Wait little boy.” A deep gravely voice comes down from the sky

Rillkep reflexively covers his head, and falls to his knees.

“What goes over there?” The voice sounds off again

Shaking with fear, Rillkep looks up, the voice isn’t coming from the heavens. It’s coming from the mouth of the ugliest thing he’s ever seen, standing midway up the tree next to him, Rillkep tries to twist his body to get his feet back under him.

“There. What goes over there?” The man asks Rillkep while pointing at Tharhack and the witch

“Uh. A witch.” Rillkep stammers out “Attacking my friend”

“Witch bad yes?” The voice asks

“Oh yes, very much so. Very bad. I should go and help my friend.” Rillkep answers backing away from the giant.

“You like witch dead?” The giant man asks

“Yes, dead witch is good.” Rillkep answers shaking his head yes

Rillkep looks up at stares at the man; the first thing he notices is the man’s face. Pointed ears like an elf’s frame a face that has bulging eyebrows, red eyes, and black hair that resembles a lion’s mane. It’s massive body is encased in plate armor save for his hands, one of which clutches half the trunk of the tree next to him, the other points at Tharhack and the witch.

“Me kill witch, me hero?” Rillkep didn’t know if that was a question or a statement

“By all means, be my guest.” Rillkep answers

The man strides out towards the two combatants. Rillkep gets to his feet and tries to follow but to quickly out distance by the long strides of the giant. Rillkep looks up and sees Tharhack fighting with only one arm, the other grips at his side. Rillkep wishes he had acted sooner, but hopes that the giant can make a difference before Tharhack falls. The witch looks more like an animal than a humanoid; even her teeth have become longer and drip with blood that surely came from Tharhack. Another swipe from the witch, and Tharhack drops to one knee.

“Now my orcish friend, I will show you true fear!” Raziel shouts. Stepping back she barks out words to bring a summoned creature to her aid. This time not one but two large spiders are brought into existence. 

“Tear into his primed flesh my babies, unleash your burning poison, make him suffer. But, do it slowly I like the anticipation of death.” Raziel

“To hell with you witch, I’m done playing your game.” Tharhack answers, unsheathing his greatsword from his back. 

“Oooo, big man carries a pointy stick.” Raziel states “Take him” She orders the spiders

The spiders begin their slow crawl towards Tharhack. Tharhack attempts to stand but drops back down on one knee. Looking for Rillkep Tharhack turns to see a large man leap over the downed tree Tharhack put on Raziel’s house, and land on it’s roof.

“Aargg!!” The man shouts as his greatsword slices through the air and splits both spiders in two.

A small smile escapes Tharhack’s lips, as he sees Rillkep circling around behind Raziel.

“Witch, me kill you” The man points and tells Raziel

“EEEkk!! Raziel shouts turning to face this new threat. “You killed my babies! I shall fillet your hide with my toenail as you wail in agony beast!” 

“Gothmog say no to aginnee, yes to wailing on you.” The man says

“You’re a stupid beast, and your threat is hallow. Feel my threat!” Raziel shouts as she bends her knees ready to spring up and onto the man. 

Rillkep’s blade slashes out, and slices across the witch’s back. Causing Raziel to do a small hop instead. The delay in battle has allow Tharhack enough time to pump two cure moderate wounds into himself. Raziel looks around to see a halfling to her right, a half-orc in front of her, and a half-something to her left.


----------



## Jon Potter (Dec 8, 2003)

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> Pointed ears like an elf’s frame a face that has bulging eyebrows, red eyes, and black hair that resembles a lion’s mane. It’s massive body is encased in plate armor save for his hands, one of which clutches half the trunk of the tree next to him, the other points at Tharhack and the witch.




The new PC, perchance?

Something yummy from Bastards & Bloodlines? I seem to recall you saying that you had that book.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Dec 8, 2003)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> The new PC, perchance?
> 
> Something yummy from Bastards & Bloodlines? I seem to recall you saying that you had that book.





Why yes, you've caught me   

For those with the book it's a grendal, for those without the book maybe his name "Gothmog" will be a little hint? Especially to Tolkein fans.

We moved the player back to a fighter type. Easier for the player to deal with, the grendal really only has one special ability.


----------



## Jon Potter (Dec 8, 2003)

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> the grendal really only has one special ability.




Yeah, but Fast Healing is a heckuva special ability*!

I LOVE the grendel, BTW. It's easily my favorite half-breed out of that book. I'm excited to see how it works out for you guys.


*I played a full-fledge half-troll (from the Fiend Folio) in a one-shot adventure for 5th level characters. Despite the fact that the half-troll's +4 ECL meant that I only had one Character Class Level (to everyone else's 5) I waltzed out of the adventure without a scratch on me.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Dec 8, 2003)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> Yeah, but Fast Healing is a heckuva special ability*!
> 
> I LOVE the grendel, BTW. It's easily my favorite half-breed out of that book. I'm excited to see how it works out for you guys.




Yes but not quite as good as a trolls, the DC to reattach a limb is high enough that it can be failed. 

The roleplay challenge here will be to play a character with low INT but high WIS. 

The player really wanted one and it came down to the grendal or the ssthein (sp?) and knowing what the players have to face next, I think the grendal will work out better.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Dec 8, 2003)

"Well boys, looks like play time is over." Raziel says as her form contorts and begins to shrink

Her arms grow feathers and turn into wings, her mouth elongates into a black beak. Her eyes appear to grow in size, but in reality Raziel's head shrinks while her eyes remain the same size, giving the illusion that they are getting bigger. Her legs become stick like and clawed. Finally the transformation complete, Raziel the bird lifts off the ground. She circles around the tree behind her and heads for an opening of what's left of her home. How ever she miscalculates the reach of the newcomer to the fight.

Gothmog swats at the bird with his greatsword as it tries to fly into crumpled doorway of the house upon which he's now standing. He connects and sends the bird careening into the downed tree laying on top of Raziel's home. 

"Nice hit." Rillkep says impressed

"Gothmog kill bird woman." The large man states sliding down the short distance off of Raziel's roof and onto the ground next to Raziel, who's slowly transforming back to her witch form. 

"No! wait!" Tharhack yells trying to get the newcomer to stop from julienne Raziel "I need her alive"

"Alive?" both Rillkep and Gothmog say in confused unison

"Gothmog not understand, little boy say kill witch is good." The large man answers

"Keep me out of this." Rillkep responds as Tharhack leaps off the mound, landing next to Gothmog

Keeping his greatsword in hand but pointed down, Tharhack puts his left hand up in a gesture of peace. "I need her alive, because she knows where my friends went." 

"You lost? Gothmog help you find way, no need witch" The man says turning back to the unconscious witch and raising his sword over his head.

"If I don't find out where they went, they'll die!" Tharhack yells at Gothmog "Please I need to talk to her"

"You tell Gothmog where friends went, I show you where they be." comes the response

"I don't know where they went, that's the problem. Only she does." Tharhack says pointing at Raziel

Gothmog drops his sword, and ponders Tharhack's words. Tharhack swears he can hear the gears clinking inside Gothmog's head. Rillkep saunters on down the tree and comes up an the other side of the witch. Rillkep stares over the witch trying to get a good look at her. 

"OK you talk to sleeping witch, then Gothmog kill" comes the reply

"Well, I was hoping to keep her around for awhile. I don't want her lying to me." Tharhack responds

"Gothmog not like liars." Says the big man

"I don't either, so I'm sure you can appreciate how I need to make sure she's telling the truth." Tharhack answers

"What plan then?" Gothmog asks

Rillkep watches Tharhack come close to Gothmog, he sees now that Gothmog isn't that much taller than Tharhack, maybe a foot or so. Tharhack's whispering something about an ugly stick to Gothmog. Rillkep tries to pick up more, but the wind is behind him and he just can't hear anything further. Rillkep looks back down at the witch and notices that her right arm is turning purple from bruising, and is thankful that the giant never hit him with that sword. 

"Ha! Gothmog like plan" Gothmog laughs back away to let Tharhack at Raziel.

"Rillkep. Could you please go find me a good sized fallen branch, about ten feet in length? Tharhack asks 

"Uh, sure." Rillkep responds confused, but leaves anyway to go look for the stick

Tharhack checks the witch's should and notes that it is dislocated, he grabs some rope from his waist, and binds the witch's hands and feet together. Then takes the skull of a squirrel from the necklace around Raziel's neck, and opening her mouth, shoves the skull in. Then ties more rope around her head to keep the skull in place.

"How she talk now?" Gothmog asks

"She can't, she's unconscious now anyway. This is to keep her from casting a spell when she wakes up, and surprising us with more of her summoned friends." Tharhack replies

"Bah! Gothmog kill those too." comes the response

Rillkep returns straining to drag a long branch through the snow cover. Gothmog walks over and lifts up the branch.

"Gothmog carry stick now boy." Gothmog tells Rillkep

Tharhack gets up and shakes Rillkep's hand thanking him for helping find the witch's lair.

"After I secure the witch, I shall see you back to Thumble, and I will take my leave of you then." Tharhack tells Rillkep.

"Sounds great to me, I was worried you let me walk home alone, in the dark." Rillkep answers

"No worry little boy, Gothmog make sure you find mommy." Gothmog says with a wide smile exposing teeth that look like they could gnaw through a tree.

"Uh, just so you don't eat her." Rillkep says under his breath "Thanks." Rillkep says finishing his thought


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Dec 9, 2003)

Tharhack ties Raziel to an end of the branch, however instead of tying her loosely so that she would hang down. Tharhack ties her tightly almost wrapping her body like a cocoon to the branch. 

"Ha, ha, ha. Witch look like marmellow on stick" Gothmog relates

"In that case I'd travel without a campfire Tharhack, he's liable to eat her." Rillkep tells Tharhack

"No, witch taste bad. Smell bad too" Gothmog states

"That smell is you." Rillkep tells Gothmog, who promptly sniffs his arm pits. Thinks for a bit, and sniffs them again.

"No, witch one who stinks." Gothmog responds

Tharhack stands and grabs the end of the branch that Raziel is not on, slings it over his shoulder and starts off to the south. Rillkep quickly follows, trying to keep up with Tharhack, so as not to get close to the witch or Gothmog.

The trio walk for about three hours before the witch begins to stir. First shaking violently, then dying down to just a couple of jerks.

"Think she'll find a way to get out?" Rillkep asks

"No, orc man tie her good." Gothmog comments

"I'd like to see he try, I'm itching for an excuse." Tharhack states

A chuckle erupts from the witch who's obviously listening to the conversation. 

"When we enter-the-gate with her?" Gothmog asks

"What? What gate?" Rillkep asks

"He means interrogate." Tharhack replies

"Oh, it's like he speaks uncommon, or rare. It's hard for me to understand someone speaking in the third person as well. How do you understand it?" Rillkep asks

"I listen." Tharhack responds

"Gothmog listen too, hear voice tell Gothmog to find witch." The large man states

"Oh great, a schizo giant. Maybe he's possessed?" Rillkep comments

"There are no demons of slow learning, therefore I doubt he's possessed." Tharhack observes

"Voice tell Gothmog, find witch's opossum sit of life and destroy my sheen." The big man says

"That sounds like the ramblings of the insane, Tharhack do you have a spell or something that cure lunacy?" Rillkep asks

"He's not insane, you should listen more and you'd figure it out." Tharhack tells Rillkep

Gothmog walks along smiling at the world, making Rillkep believe all the more that this guy was totally nuts. Tharhack whacks Raziel against a tree every now and then, just to make sure she's still on the end on the stick.

The trio walk in silence the rest of the way until Thumble appears in the distance through the trees.

"This is where I take leave of you, thanks for assisting me. I am grateful. Take care and be strong Kord is always watching." Tharhack tells Rillkep

"What are you going to do with braniac? Rillkep asks him

"I would like to talk to him some more, maybe introduce his greatsword to Xanoniel." Tharhack replies

"Wow, you live in caves above ground?" Gothmog shares while staring at the houses in Thumble

"No, we live in houses. Above ground." Rillkep answers Gothmog "I think you should stop eating the flies buzzing around your head." 

"Gothmog like juicy flies." Gothmog answers while popping another fly into his mouth.

Rillkep turns green and sticks his tongue out. He shakes Tharhack's hand and bids him well. Tharhack waits until Rillkep has made it to Roplin's old house, Tharhack then turns and heads west towards the river. Gothmog stares at Rillkep a little while longer as another small boy comes up the street to meet Rillkep. Gothmog wonders where all the parents are, apparently they let their kids have run of the village. Gothmog then turns and catches up to Tharhack. He pokes his finger at the witch a couple of times, thrilled that he can make her squirm inside her cocoon.


----------



## pogre (Dec 9, 2003)

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> "No worry little boy, Gothmog make sure you find mommy." Gothmog says with a wide smile exposing teeth that look like they could gnaw through a tree.




*Bing* New favorite character!


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Dec 9, 2003)

Tharhack and Gothmog arrive at the river, and turn upstream. They follow the river until it takes a bend to the right, Tharhack decides it would be a good time to rest and get some information from the witch. Unwrapping the Raziel so that her eyes are visible, Tharhack sets her down in the snow. Still tied to the branch Raziel tries to wiggle free but is still unable to move.

"Now, where is Xanoniel taking Alriand?" Tharhack asks

The witch mumbles something from under her gag. 

"The gag stays, you have use of your eyes for the time being." Tharhack states while flexing his arms to make his point

Gothmog watches Tharhack intently, seeing Tharhack threaten Raziel physical gives him an idea. He gets up and looking around, spots a rabbit sitting in the snow, about ten feet to his left. Gothmog then throws his arms up and then swings them back behind him while opening his mouth and letting out a low growl. The rabbit flees as does every other living creature within Gothmog's sight. Proud with himself, Gothmog goes over to Tharhack and pushes him away from the witch.

"Gothmog try" Gothmog then repeats the same display he gave the rabbit on Raziel

Raziel closes her eyes tight, sickened by Gothmog's breath, Raziel's eyes begin to tear up.

"Now ask question" Gothmog tells Tharhack 

Tharhack stands stunned for a moment. Then moves back up to Raziel "Thanks I think" Tharhack tells Gothmog

"Where did Xanoniel take Alriand?" Tharhack asks a little more forceful this time. 

Gothmog walks up behind Tharhack and peers over his shoulder at Raziel.

"Wink, wink. Left, up, down, left, up, look at Gothmog. You no where that is TharHACK? Gothmog asks

"I think she's saying put me in the icy river." Tharhack answers. Tharhack picks up the branch and carries it over to the river's edge. Like a fishing pole, Tharhack lowers Raziel into the icy cold water of the river. Raziel thrashes about but is unable to break her bonds. Tharhack leaves her in the water for twenty seconds before lifting her out. 

"Where did Xanoniel take Alriand?" Tharhack asks agitated 

The overcast sky above begins to release it's white fluffy cargo, as Gothmog shouts for joy.

"Gothmog like melty candy" The big man states as he sticks out his tongue and catches a few flakes. "You try TharHACK." 

"No thanks you go ahead, I still need to get some answers form the ugly stick." Tharhack replies

"Witch no like you." Gothmog answers

"Well, I don't want to be her friend, so that's ok." Tharhack tells Gothmog

"She no talk to you. You ask but she no say nothing. Gothmog like you so we talk." Gothmog says with a smile

"You fear something witch.You are weak, you invade dreams and minds, but you are too afraid to deal with people one on one. I will find your fear, and I will break you." Tharhack tells her while snapping a limb off of a tree

Raziel rolls her eyes at Tharhack, while still shivering from the cold water. Tharhack dips her into the water again, keeping her head above the water. Tharhack then withdraws her from the river and sets the branch down in the snow. Tharhack then gathers up some tinder and starts building a fire. Gothmog crawls close to the fire, staring at it like he had been hypnotized. Gothmog reaches out to touch the flames, getting burned he quickly pulls his arm back. Looking down at his fingers, rubbing them together slowly, then dipping them into the snow. 

"You've never seen fire?" Tharhack asks

"Gothmog not allowed to build fire." Gothmog replies "Elder tell me get out of cave, never come back. Now Gothmog find TharHACK who like fire. Gothmog happy." 

Tharhack gives Gothmog a smile and then moves the witch extremely close to the fire, close enough to have embers fall on the soaked rope and Raziel's sopping rags. 

"Why don't you go find us something to eat Gothmog?" Tharhack says

"Me? You want me catch food?" Gothmog asks

"Yep, whatever you like. Just make sure it's enough for both of us." Tharhack replies

Gothmog jumps to his feet and almost skips out of camp. Tharhack watches for Gothmog to disappear in the trees, he then gets up and stands over Raziel.

"Now witch, I'll ask one last time." Tharhack starts while retrieving a stick from the campfire "Where is Xanoniel," Tharhack continues while pointing the stick at Raziel's left eye "Taking Alriand?" Tharhack finishes, lowering the stick to within inches of Raziel's face

Thinking this an elaborate bluff, Raziel remains motionless. 

Spotting two big bucks, Gothmog moves skillfully around a downed log, prepping himself to pounce on the quarry. The bucks look up, smelling Gothmog, they remain motionless until an ear splitting scream fills the woods, and the bucks disappear into the twilight. Dejected Gothmog continues his search wondering what that scream was.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Dec 10, 2003)

Raziel screams through her gag, her left eye seared apart and erupted onto her face, blood seeps around the uncauterized parts on the wound.

"I don't bluff witch, where has Xanoniel taken Alriand?!" Tharhack shouts

Tharhack waits for the witch to quit screaming, and open her right eye. Raziel mumbles some curses at Tharhack. Tharhack reinserts the stick into the fire. Flesh and blood sizzle and smoke off of the tip, the tip then catches fire briefly as Tharhack moves the point to Raziel's right eye. Tharhack finally sees fear in Raziel's eyes, but he wonders if it's enough to force her compliance.

Gothmog returns with three medium sized bucks, he throws them down to the ground behind Tharhack. Walking up to the witch, Gothmog checks out the gaping hole in her face. 

"Witch now uglier than Gothmog." He says with a smile. Gothmog reaches down and scoops some retina off Raziel's face and licks it off his finger. 

"Save me tongue please." Gothmog tells Tharhack

Tharhack holds over Raziel's right eye and counts to three, the plunges the stick through her eye hitting the socket at the bottom. Her eye explodes from the heat sending the rest of Raziel's vision onto her face. Raziel scream out in agony. Tharhack cuts off the rope keeping her gag in place, and Raziel spits out the squirrel skull.

"I will feast upon your tortured soul, I will swim upon your open entrails, you pathetic excuse for an or." The last word from Raziel was cut off as Tharhack grabbed the witch's tongue, and pierced it with the stick that ended her sight. Shoving the stick halfway through so that Raziel is unable to retract her tongue, or close her mouth.

"TharHACK have issues with anger." Gothmog comments

"I have not even begun to get angry. One last chance witch, what's it going to be?" Tharhack asks

Raziel concedes defeat and nods to Tharhack. Tharhack removes the stick, and Raziel tells him that Xanoniel went to the Ash Tower of Emthur.

"Why, what does this have to do with Alriand?" Tharhack asks

"Emthur wishes to become immortal, he needs the blood from a whole elf to make the elixirs he uses to extend his life." Raziel says

"Xanoniel means to deliver Alriand to her own sacrifice?" Tharhack asks

"Almost, Xanoniel wishes to kill Emthur. She needs Alriand to get inside the tower, as Emthur will only see elves now." Raziel says

"If she wanted this man dead, why all the subterfuge?" Tharhack asks

"All of Emthur's guardian's are undead, she knows you'd stick out like a half-orc in a village of halflings." Raziel responds

"She didn't need to stick her nose into my friend's business, she could've found some other gimps to do her dirty work." Tharhack answers

"Gothmog know of gray tower." The big man offers

"You do? Do you know how the get there?" Tharhack asks

"He lies, and only I can get you into the tower." Raziel interjects realizing that her life is quickly becoming forfeit

"Yeah, Gothmog find for you." comes the response

Tharhack reinserts the stick into Raziel's tongue, and sits down to set up a spit over the fire, for the venison. Gothmog begins stripping the skin off the deer, and dehorning the biggest one. 

"Gothmog kill witch now?" asks the big man

"All in due time. For now, I just want to make sure she's telling the truth." Tharhack replies

"Gothmog see smelly not dead men walking near gray tower." Gothmog tells Tharhack

"How many guards are there?" Tharhack asks

"Ten less than there last time Gothmog there." Gothmog replies proudly

"You killed that many huh?" Tharhack asks

"Gothmog burned them all, Old man with beard come and dare Gothmog to do again, so Gothmog does again." Gothmog responds

"Does what again? What did you do to the zombies?" Tharhack asks

"Burned them, they not walk anymore." Gothmog answers

The two sit in silence for a while as the spit starts to heat up for dinner.


----------



## Jon Potter (Dec 10, 2003)

You are a writing 'my sheen', Hairy Minotaur!

And a darned good one at that!


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Dec 10, 2003)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> You are a writing 'my sheen', Hairy Minotaur!
> 
> And a darned good one at that!





  

Did you get the rest of it as well? Half the party has it figured out, the other 2 are still banging their heads.   

Pogre painted 2 awesome minis for me, that will be appearing very soon!   to get a look at them, go to his post in the Art and painting forum on these boards (I'd give the link, but I don't want my players taking free peeks.   )

I also love the feats in Bastards and Bloodlines, Gothmog picked up a nice little one. He will be showcasing that very soon. The hint "burned the zombies" will make more sense in a little bit.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Dec 10, 2003)

Tharhack tears into the venison with a determination of someone with a purpose in life now. Prior to eating, Tharhack had noticed the witch's breathing becoming labored, so he reached over and slapped a cure minor on her. Gothmog devoured the cooked meat like a starving child. Ripping the meat off the bone chewing once and then swallowing whole. Tharhack sat and watched Gothmog eat, as the sun dipped below the tree tops, Tharhack noticed the flames of the fire didn't reflect off of Gothmog's armor.

"What kind of metal is your armor made of?" Tharhack asks

"Rock that Gothmog make into armor" Gothmog responds

Tharhack decides to reword question, "It doesn't gleam like metal, what kind of metal is it?" 

"Not metal, rock. Touch." Gothmog reaches his arm out towards Tharhack. Feeling the plates, Tharhack realizes that Gothmog is telling the truth. His whole armor is made from stone, polished to make it appear as though it was some kind of metal.

"Where did you find this?" Tharhack asks admiring the workmanship.

"Gothmog makes. Before Gothmog has to leave cave." comes the response

"That's impressive Gothmog, how does it hold up in battle?" Tharhack asks

"Gothmog hold it up. It heavy but Gothmog like it." Gothmog replies

"I'm sure it is. Has it ever been broken?" Tharhack asks

"No, Gothmog makes good. You want Gothmog make you stoneplate?" Gothmog answers with a question

"I don't think I would be able to walk with it on. Why did you have to leave your cave?" Tharhack asks

Gothmog stares at the fire for awhile, watching the flames lick at the horizon. 

"Gothmog daddy is chief. Tell Gothmog to leave." Gothmog responds

"Why would your father tell you that? Did you do something terrible?" Tharhack asks

"Gothmog not like daddy, Gothmog use fire, Gothmog talk like little people, Gothmog makes things. Gothmog daddy not like different, tell Gothmog to leave, so Gothmog leave." Gothmog replies

"That's too bad, how long have you been wandering these forests?" Tharhack asks

"Gothmog walk for many suns, then find orc man with little boy. Gothmog follow, hear voice in head. Go kill witch. Now Gothmog eat deer with orc man, TharHACK." Gothmog says with a wide smile that trickles juices out the sides of his teeth. 

"You voice didn't say to kill the witch, and somehow I believe we're going to be heading for the same destination." Tharhack says

"Gothmog need to focus." Gothmog says getting up from the fire, and walking over to a tree about fifteen feet from the fire. Gothmog reaches in-between two plates of stone on his chest, and pulls out what appears to be a small book. 

Confused Tharhack watches as Gothmog turns pages, and begins to cry halfway through the book. Tharhack wants to help out, but avoids sticking his nose into a place that would irritate a man that could bite Tharhack's head off literally. Tharhack turns back to the with who's face is swollen and caked with blood. Tharhack feels a ping of sorrow at his actions, kneeling in the snow near the fire, Tharhack retrieves the large emerald from his pouch, and asks Kord for forgiveness, and then for assistance in dealing with the gem.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Dec 11, 2003)

Tharhack and Gothmog work out their watch arrangements, choosing to do four hour shifts and then get a move on after the last four hour shift. Gothmog takes first watch, and except for the occasional wolf his four hours are uneventful. He did get some enjoyment out of prodding the witch with his foot, but the fun of that died down when as the witch was unresponsive. Tharhack takes next watch, his watch begins boring, but soon turns for the worse.

About three in the morning, Tharhack replaces some wood on the fire. He notices that a squirrel has come close to the camp, even climbing on top of Gothmog. Tharhack smiles at the squirrel and throws it some pumpkin seeds he got from Thumble. Tharhack even gets the squirrel to eat right out of his hand. Finished with the last of his seeds, Tharhack reaches into his belt pouch, and hears the sound of fabric ripping. Confused Tharhack looks down at his pouch, but there's nothing wrong with it, he looks over at the witch and sees a lonely stick. 

Tharhack leaps to his feet and quickly scans the immediate area. Seeing nothing, Tharhack goes to look for the witch's tracks, trying to discern in which direction the blind woman fled. Tharhack bends down to rummage through the torn rope, as he's kneeling down, long sharp claws rake down his back. Tharhack screams as he feels his flesh give and rip, blood streams from the multiple wounds. Tharhack arches his back and attempts to twist around to face the witch, but gets another claw to his shoulder. Tharhack falls to his rear, as he finally gets around to see Raziel leap back like a cat. She lands on top of Gothmog, her eyeless face seems to stare into Tharhack. Blood from Tharhack's wounds begin to turn the snow beneath him a bright crimson. Tharhack forces himself to his feet, the blood runs down his back like a river, trickling down his hamstrings and dripping to the snow.

"That's it I through with you witch. You die now!" Tharhack yells

"You'll bleed out before you ever catch me, and as for your sleeping friend here." Raziel says while tapping at a stone plate protecting his thigh. "He'll be dead if you take another step." Raziel's claws start to glisten in the fire light, and Tharhack can see something dripping from each claw.

"Gothmog not sleeping." The words are soon followed by a massive fist slamming into the witch's skull.

Raziel goes tumbling over landing face down in the snow, pushing herself up, she pauses and appears to be getting her bearings. Tharhack wondered what kind of magic this was which allowed Raziel to see without eyes. Tharhack ponders pressing the advantage for only a moment, as he decides a _cure moderate wounds_ would be a better choice.

"Gothmog show witch what anvil feels like." Gothmog states, rising to his feet.

"Does it feel like this?" Raziel asks, then completes a summoning spell.

Gothmog's vision is suddenly interupted buy a flurry of flapping leathery wings. The black wings flap around Gothmog's face as small feet clasp the top edge of his stone breastplate. two small clawed hands grab the sides of Gothmog's face, as the sharp toothed filled maw of the biggest bat Gothmog has ever seen bite down on Gothmog's forehead. Gothmog grabs the bat's wings with both hands, and rips the bat in half like parchment.

Tharhack plants his back foot, and charges the witch. Tharhack gets an arm around the witch as he drives his uninjured shoulder into the witch's gut. His momentum carries him over the witch, they roll together. The witch comes out on top, and takes a swipe at Tharhack's face, missing it by inches. Gothmog quickly draws his greatsword and comes up behind Raziel. Gothmog raises his sword high, Tharhack can see the blade reach it's apex. Tharhack then realizes that if Gothmog attacks like that, not only will the witch have two halves, but so will Tharhack.

"Wait!" Tharhack yells

The startled Gothmog tries to rein in his blow but, instead it causes him to miss wildly and strike the ground a few feet from Tharhack's head.

"Your turn to feel fear half breed." Raziel's breath was hot on Tharhack's chest. "Your heart shall be eaten raw while your head watches on a plate." 

"I think you're in serious need of a breath mint, maybe I'll have the taxidermist throw one in." Tharhack replies

"Ever have the heart of a pious man? they taste like the crap they're full of." Raziel speaks "But you, your heart will taste like a maggot. Just like the inconsequential worm that you are." Raziel licks her lips "worms"

Gothmog reaches out and grabs the back on Raziel's neck, he lifts her up to his eye level. Twisting his wrist so that she appears face first to Gothmog.

"Gothmog glad he get to kill you." The big man says showing off his massive teeth.

"Well, could you at least use your teeth, I do so love a quick bite." Raziel says laughing hysterically

Gothmog bends down to oblige the witch, and gets a face full of a yellow dust, blown from Raziel's mouth. Gothmog drops the witch, and brings his hands to his eyes. His fingers try to claw out the powder, but to no avail. Gothmog's' lungs are beginning to tighten, and his wind pipe has almost completely shut off from swelling. Gothmog grabs at his throat, and even the top stoneplate, hoping that he could get one last good breath in before passing out.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Dec 11, 2003)

Raziel rolls to her feet, and pauses in her movement. Tharhack wants to strike her down, to end this once and for all. However his heart is drawn to Gothmog who's slowly choking to death. Tharhack races over to Gothmog, almost tripping over the squirrel on his way. Tharhack keeps his head turned toward Raziel, watching her every move. Tharhack reaches Gothmog, and sticks his fingers into his mouth, pushing pass his tongue, trying to initiate Gothmog's gag reflex. Succeeding, Tharhack rolls Gothmog onto his side and looks back at the witch. 

Raziel bends down and lifts the squirrel onto her shoulder, then stands upright, turns around, and takes off sprinting through the woods. Tharhack realizes how Raziel can "see" now. Waiting for Gothmog to take in some breaths, Tharhack continues to watch the departure path of Raziel. Gothmog starts to breathe, and Tharhack jumps up and takes off after Raziel.

Raziel's tracks prove easy enough to follow, the newly fallen snow frames her fleeing footsteps. Tharhack follows them into a tightly packed stand of barren trees, snapping through the branches and twigs, Tharhack emerges from the trees. He comes out near the river, it's night darkened waters make it appear as though the river is a road of obsidian. Tharhack ponders which direction the witch headed in, he doesn't recall the sound of any water splashing. Tharhack begins his search along the shoreline, looking for any trace of which direction the witch went. Tharhack searches to his right, but the ground is a little too rocky and a the water has splashed up to wash clean most of the stones near the river's edge. Tharhack turns to his right again, back to the tree line, and looks dead into the eyes of a watchful squirrel. 

Tharhack tenses up, knowing the attack is coming. Even though the witch is blind, apparently she still has better vision than Tharhack. A large splash comes from the river behind Tharhack, spinning around Tharhack looks up to see the witch springing from the water. Raziel's claws tear into Tharhack's chest, cutting deep,  a couple of her nails scrape against Tharhack's ribcage. Tharhack backpedals trying to open up some distance between him and the witch, looking down Tharhack sees his chest is cut to ribbons, blood is spurting from at least two broken arteries. Tharhack knows he's only got seconds left before he passes out from the blood loss. Drawing his greatsword from his back, Tharhack faces off with the witch. 

"Aw, does orcy have a boo boo?" Raziel asks then cackles to herself "I've got something that will plug that up nicely." 

Raziel makes sure to keep a twenty foot distance between her and Tharhack. Tharhack feels his strength draining away, unable to catch his breath now, Tharhack looks around for any sign that maybe Gothmog has followed them. Tharhack begins to get light headed, he begins to stumble over his feet now, as he tries to corner the witch. Raziel can smell that the end of this encounter is drawing near.

"You're having trouble walking orc, maybe you should lie down? I'll make sure you don't suffer long." Raziel comments

Tharhack begins to get dizzy, and drops down to one knee. Steadying himself with one hand, he looks back up at the waiting Raziel. Her claws have returned to fingers, and her teeth are no longer razor sharp. Tharhack stares into the two black holes like windows to Raziel's soul.

"Not much longer now orc, do you feel the cold chill of death's touch? Feel it taking all the pain away?" Raziel asks

Tharhack's head droops down to look at the ground, unable to support it's weight. His eyes grow weary and begin to close. Tharhack catches a glimpse of something off the side of his vision. He swings his greatsword one last time in the direction of the movement. His arms hit ground, soon followed by his head. He hears the screams of the witch but can't quite make out the words. Then a warm hand is pressed to Tharhack's chest, as he slowly drifts off into unconsciousness.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Dec 13, 2003)

Tharhack opens his eyes, to see thousands of snowflakes falling towards him, the smell of cooked meat enters his nostrils. Tharhack determines he's lying on his back facing the sky, turning his head he sees a large fire raging under the carcass of a boar. Tharhack sees Gothmog poking a stick at the boar, looking intently at the cooking meat. Tharhack tries to sit up, but excruciating pain erupts up his chest. Tharhack falls back down with a groan.

"TharHACK wake up?" Gothmog asks

"Yes, I take it you found me bleeding by the river?" Tharhack replies

"Gothmog find you, help stick chest back together." comes the response

"What of the witch? Did I get her?" Tharhack asks

"No, but TharHACK kill squirrel good. Gothmog not know what squirrel did to make TharHACK mad, but you kill dead." Gothmog replies

"What happened to the with then?" Tharhack asks

"Fall in river, float away from Gothmog." comes the answer

"She could be stalking us as we speak, how long have I been unconscious?" Tharhack asks

Gothmog closes his eyes, and thinks "Seven suns." comes the reply

"What! I've been out for seven days? I'm never going to catch up to Xanoniel now." Tharhack says pounding the ground with his fists

"We reach old man tower tomorrow." Gothmog says

"No, we won't we're almost eight days away at least." Tharhack answers rolling over to his side, and propping himself up on all fours

"Yes, tomorrow. Gothmog saw tower today. We be there tomorrow." Gothmog replies

Frustrated Tharhack drops the subject, he would have to pray almost the whole night to regain his lost spells. Then he would have to use most of them just to be well enough to run for most of tomorrow. Gothmog tears off some rib meat and hands it to Tharhack.

"Outside little crunchy, but underneath is good. Gothmog not good cook." Gothmog says apologetically

Tharhack takes the meat and gnaws off a chunk, trying to think of a way to catch up to Xanoniel.


********************************************************************************************************************

Rebrey got up to search for the morning's breakfast, Xanoniel suggested he find some fish as they had already eaten two deer on this journey, and she was afraid of angering them if anymore were taken. Rebrey kneeled at the river's edge and waited for fish to swim by, he had caught two already and was waiting for one more to catch before heading back to camp. Looking at himself in the water's reflection, Rebrey thought he needed a shave. He planned to get Alriand's knife and ask Xanoniel to shave him once breakfast was over. Rubbing he hand through his stubble, Rebrey saw the water darken with a huge shape.

"Man show Gothmog how to catch fishys" The huge man boomed out at Rebrey

Rebrey stumbles backwards and pulls out his heavy flail. "What do you want beast?" Rebrey asks. The huge man wore a plate mail made of stone, it's brooding eyebrows extended over it's eyes, which glowed an eerie red in the morning sun. 

"Gothmog want to know how to catch fishys, you show Gothmog?" Comes the reply

"Look, I don't have time to teach you. Just reach in and grab them. I've got to go back to my camp, my mercenary company has to feed fifty people." Rebrey lies, trying to intimidate the man

"You have camp, Gothmog has camp. Gothmog only have one friend there though." Comes Gothmog's reply

"Well I need to get back to my camp." Rebrey answers picking up the two fish he had caught. "Um, bye." 

Gothmog waves bye, and smiles a toothy shark like smile, Gothmog bends down and looks into the river. "Maybe TharHACK like fish better."

Rebrey who was backing away quickly. wasn't paying attention to what the man was saying until the word Thrahack.

"What? What did you say? Tharhack?" Rebrey asks stunned

"Gothmog friend, named TharHACK. We go to old man tower today." Gothmog says looking up at Rebrey

Rebrey's world reeled, he hadn't seen Tharhack in almost eight days, he thought about asking Gothmog to take him back to see Tharhack. Then Rebrey wondered why Tharhack was behind them, should he be scouting in front of them? Something wasn't right, and it was enough to make Rebrey second guess himself. 

"Well tell Tharhack, Xanoniel thinks he's doing a great job." Rebrey answers 

"Gothmog hear that name before, TharHACK ask witch where Xanoniel take Alriand. TharHACK say he find Xanoniel then kill her." Gothmog replies

Something was definitely wrong now, Rebrey bid Gothmog good day, and sprinted back to his camp. 

"I met a huge ugly orc, he said that Tharhack was talking with a witch about where you were taking Alriand, and that he's coming to kill you. What the hell is going on?" Rebrey questions Xanoniel

"He's been subverted, we have no time. We have to make it to the tower before Tharhack does, and stops us from saving Alriand." Xanoniel replies

"That doesn't make any sense, why would Tharhack not want us to save Alriand?" Rebrey asks

"The witch must've worked a spell on him just like Alriand, she's probably controlling every move he makes." Xanoniel says

"Well he's behind us, the man made it sound as though they've never been in front of us. How could he be scouting ahead?" Rebrey asks

"Hey! Who are you going to believe? Some idiot orc, or the woman who's bed you've shared the last five nights with?" Xanoniel questioned, running her hands through Rebrey's hair.

"Do that trick with your eyes again." Rebrey asks forgetting why he was so upset 

"Of course." Came Xanoniel's reply as she looked into Rebrey's eyes

*******************************************************************************************************************

"Gothmog bring back fishys to cook, also met human who said, tell TharHACK that Xanoniel think you doing good job." Gothmog says throwing the fish on a flat stone Tharhack had placed over the fire this morning so that Gothmog wouldn't char anymore food.

"Rebrey, you met him at the river? he's here? How?" Tharhack rapid fired questions at Gothmog

"Man show Gothmog how to get fishys out of water. Gothmog tell man we go to tower of old man." Gothmog relates

"I've no time for breakfast, I've got me a druid to squish." Tharhack answers quickly gathering his belongs up

"That OK Gothmog eat fishys not cooked." Gothmog grabs the fish off the stone, and kicks the stone down into the fire, then kicks snow on top of the stone and fire. "Gothmog ready help kill Xanoniel."


----------



## MichaelH (Dec 13, 2003)

Love your story hour, HM, keep up the good work.  I was wondering if you might work up a rogues gallery of the characters and NPC's?


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Dec 14, 2003)

MichaelH said:
			
		

> Love your story hour, HM, keep up the good work.  I was wondering if you might work up a rogues gallery of the characters and NPC's?




Sure, I'll probebly do one at a time. Who would you like to see first?


----------



## Ed Cha (Dec 14, 2003)

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> Sure, I'll probebly do one at a time. Who would you like to see first?




I'd also love to see the details on these characters.


----------



## MichaelH (Dec 14, 2003)

I suppose Tharhack and Gothmog first.  They are my favorite characters so far.  I would like to see the witch, too, with a full spell list, but you might not want to put her up while she is still in the game.  Thanks, btw.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Dec 15, 2003)

MichaelH said:
			
		

> I suppose Tharhack and Gothmog first.  They are my favorite characters so far.  I would like to see the witch, too, with a full spell list, but you might not want to put her up while she is still in the game.  Thanks, btw.




Gothmog is up here: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1269757#post1269757post1269757

one word of caution though, there is a huge surprise on that thread. If you don't want the surprise ruined, wait until after tomorrow's post (which will be up by 5pm eastern) and then read it.     or, if you're like me, you can't wait. I plan on getting Tharhack up there tomorrow night.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Dec 15, 2003)

Tharhack runs as fast as safely possible. Gothmog strains to keep up with him, but soon falls back to several feet behind Tharhack. The ground becomes covered in branches and small bushes. Fallen trees turn Tharhack's sprint into more of a steeple chase. Tharhack does a good job of avoiding most of the obstacles he's sure Xanoniel placed for him. Until, jumping over a particularly large log, Tharhack lands in stride but the ground gives way. Tharhack drops only a couple of feet, but it's enough for him to lose his balance, and fall onto a pile of brambles. Screaming more out of frustration than pain, Tharhack returns to his feet and quickly begins to remove the brambles from his skin, as Gothmog leaps over the same log almost crashing into Tharhack. 

Xanoniel hears the scream, smiles at first, but then realizes Tharhack is much closer than she planned for him to be. Riding on the back of the black bear along with an unconscious Alriand, Rebrey hears the shout as well. Looking over at Xanoniel, Rebrey sees the look of apprehension on her face. Realizing that with both Alriand and Rebrey on it's back, the bear will never outdistance Tharhack, nor will it make it to the Ash Tower before Tharhack. Xanoniel decides now would be a good time for a little misdirection, summoning another black bear, Xanoniel tells it to follow the black bear carrying Rebrey and Alriand for a couple of feet. Then she sends it off towards the Ash Tower in a more direct route than the one Xanoniel is currently taking. Xanoniel hopes that with only two sets of bear tracks to follow, Tharhack will chose the wrong one, and that will be her some more time. 

Gothmog helps Tharhack to his feet, and brushes off the brambles off his back. Gothmog points to the horizon, where in-between two mountain peaks, a dark spire rises between them. Above the tower rolling black clouds are gathered, looking closely it appears rain or snow is falling from the clouds as the tower and sky behind the tower look hazy. The tower itself appears to be impaling the clouds above it, a chill runs down Tharhack's spine, as he thought he saw a skull form out of the clouds above the spire. Dismissing it as a trick of the eye, Tharhack looks over at Gothmog, who's been laboring pretty hard to keep up. Tharhack reaches over and grabs Gothmog's arm and says a blessing to Kord, infusing Gothmog with diving strength.

"The spell won't last very long, but maybe it'll help with the weight of your armor long enough." Tharhack tells Gothmog

"Gothmog feel more powerful already!" Gothmog says with joy, straightening his slumped back and lifting his shoulders.

Tharhack motions him to follow, and they head off again after Xanoniel.

Xanoniel calls over a squirrel from a nearby tree, after conversing with it for a moment, she returns to the bear's side.

"I think my plan will work out fine. Looks like the zombie patrol is currently in the valley pass below the spire, we're going to go in the back door." Xanoniel says

"Zombie patrol? What? What the hell's going on?" Rebrey asks

Xanoniel angered at letting too much information slip, tries to calm down Rebrey. "Here drink this, it will make us invisible to the zombies should we meet any."

"No! not until you tell me what the hell's going on." Rebrey demands

"Oh fine. The wizards is a necromancer, and while he does have the cure for Alriand, he's not going to just give it to us. We're going to have to take it." Xanoniel explains

Rebrey sits fuming. "What else haven't you told me?" 

"Nothing, there will be no more surprises, I promise." Xanoniel says with a smile.

Rebrey downs the potion, and wishes themselves good luck. Right before he falls off the back of the bear, sound asleep. Xanoniel urges the bear on faster with the reduced weight, hoping that if or when Tharhack comes across Rebrey, Rebrey will slow him down one way or another. 

Tharhack's pursuit has lead him to a fork in the road. There are two sets of bear tracks, one seems to make for the tower in a direct line, the other heads off parallel to the tower. Tharhack stops and tries to out think Xanoniel. Did Xanoniel create a false one leading to the tower, or is the false one leading away? 

"Gothmog, do you know what lies in that direction?" Tharhack asks pointing at the tracks leading parallel to the tower

"Mountains, high mountains." Gothmog states

Tharhack mulls it over and decides that Xanoniel would rather get to the tower as fast as possible and not delay, He motions Gothmog to follow him down the tower trail. However the trail ends in nothing about one hundred feet down the trail. Kicking the snow in frustration, Tharhack turns to retrace his steps back to the other trail. 

"Where bear go?" Gothmog asks

"Back to where it came from, this is the wrong path." Tharhack states

"This right path, tower just down next hill." Gothmog states

That statement made Tharhack stop in his tracks, Gothmog had a great idea. Xanoniel wants to get to the tower first, so she's trying to make them follow her.

"Good idea Gothmog, Let's go" Tharhack says trudging through the deepening snow toward the tower. Gothmog smiles from the accolade, and falls in line behind Tharhack.

Tharhack and Gothmog walk up a steep hill, cresting the top, Tharhack feels a cold wind blow straight to his bones. Shivering Tharhack looks up at the ash gray tower in the distance. Snow blows around the tower between it's flanking mountains. Tharhack's eyes notice that there's no vegetation on the opposing side of the hill he's on, nor is there any kind of tree, bush, bird, grass. Nothing grows after the tree he's peering out from behind of. 

"Death, it pervades everything is that valley. This just got much worse." Tharhack says

"No, that much worse." Gothmog says pointing his right, Tharhack looks over to find about a dozen walking corpses limping trough the snow towards them. 

"Run!" Tharhack says leaping out from behind the tree and out into the open on the down slope of the hill.

"Gothmog not run from nothing, Gothmog burn no-dead men again

Tharhack looks back to Gothmog who raises his arms to the sky, and in one motion brings them down in a hard clap, clasping his hands together while shouting a strange word. Gothmog them turns his palms up, and a large ball of fire appears. Gothmog blows on it, pushing it out of his hands, and onto the ground in front of him. The ball rolls along the ground, melting snow in it's path, it reaches the first zombie and sets it ablaze.

"Unbelievable." says a stunned Tharhack


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Dec 16, 2003)

Tharhack's been posted:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=71892


----------



## pogre (Dec 16, 2003)

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> "Gothmog not run from nothing, Gothmog burn no-dead men again
> 
> Tharhack looks back to Gothmog who raises his arms to the sky, and in one motion brings them down in a hard clap, clasping his hands together while shouting a strange word. Gothmog them turns his palms up, and a large ball of fire appears. Gothmog blows on it, pushing it out of his hands, and onto the ground in front of him. The ball rolls along the ground, melting snow in it's path, it reaches the first zombie and sets it ablaze.
> 
> "Unbelievable." says a stunned Tharhack




O.k. - now I have to go read your Rogues' Gallery Thread, and I was heading to bed too...

edit: I cannot get the link in post 181 to work.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Dec 16, 2003)

pogre said:
			
		

> O.k. - now I have to go read your Rogues' Gallery Thread, and I was heading to bed too...
> 
> edit: I cannot get the link in post 181 to work.




What it's not even Midnight ye.... OK so it's past midnight.   

I fixed the link so hopefully it's working now.   

Who would you like to see next? Alriand, Rebrey, Raziel, or Xanoniel?


----------



## pogre (Dec 16, 2003)

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> Who would you like to see next? Alriand, Rebrey, Raziel, or Xanoniel?




I vote Alriand, but I defer to Ed's preference. I know I *should* be in bed!


----------



## MichaelH (Dec 16, 2003)

I would like to see the witch next, actually.  I like how you portrayed her.  With full spell lists if you don't mind.


----------



## Jon Potter (Dec 16, 2003)

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> Who would you like to see next? Alriand, Rebrey, Raziel, or Xanoniel?




I'll put in a vote for Rebrey. Nobody ever picks the human fighter!


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Dec 16, 2003)

MichaelH said:
			
		

> I would like to see the witch next, actually.  I like how you portrayed her.  With full spell lists if you don't mind.




Well as far as the witch goes, I am waiting on permission from Ed Cha before posting her. It's his character from The Hamlet of Thumble, I just advanced her and updated her abilities and spells. If he says it's ok then I will post her. Otherwise I can post what I added to her, and if you have the book then you'll have the rest of her. I will let you know, or Ed can respond on here and let me know that way as well.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Dec 16, 2003)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> I'll put in a vote for Rebrey. Nobody ever picks the human fighter!




Rebrey has something very interesting happen to him, one of best roleplaying sessions I've ever seen. I hope I can do it justice.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Dec 16, 2003)

The burning zombie continued on it's path towards Gothmog, flesh charring and pus sizzling in the heat. Gothmog sends the flaming sphere rolling into the next zombie in line. The sphere rolls into the zombie's legs burning through them and send the rest of the zombie crashing down to the snow, and catching on fire with a roar. That zombie however stops moving. 

Tharhack had been lost in awe, and almost failed to react to the zombie closing on him. Choosing to try and fight initially instead of using one of his turn attempts, Tharhack slams his fist into the face of the zombie in front of him. The zombie's teeth shatter like ice under the blow, it's jaw cracks which causes it's mouth to hang open. The zombie's shriveled blackened tongue wiggles free of it's base and drops to the ground lifeless. The spike of the gauntlet on the back of Tharhack's middle knuckle pierces the back of the zombie's throat, and emerges out the other side of it's neck. Unfazed the zombie pounds Tharhack with a right haymaker, shaking loose some cobwebs in Tharhack's head. 

The first zombie that Gothmog set on fire drops to the ground in it's own pyre dead again. Gothmog directs the sphere on to the next zombie, setting the rags it has for clothes on fire. The zombie remains focused on it's task and doesn't slow at all. It's desiccated body offers no resistance to the flame, as it seeks out every place on the zombie with which to spawn itself. The zombie quickly becomes a walking pillar of fire heading for Gothmog.

Tharhack takes a quick look around the battleground, and determines he'll have to move up closer to Gothmog if he wants to affect as many zombies as he can with his divine power. Realizing he'll never make by the time the flaming zombie reaches Gothmog, Tharhack slams his spiked gauntlet into the side of the head of the toothless zombie he just hit. This time the zombie's head is ripped from it's neck, and adheres to the spikes on Tharhack's gauntlet. With the that blow the zombie's body collapses, and Tharhack moves up towards Gothmog, shaking the zombie's head off his gauntlet. 

Gothmog's flaming sphere winks out of existence just as the flaming zombie gets within five feet of Gothmog. The heat from the blaze warms the air and Gothmog, melts the snow around the zombie's feet, and send the smell of rotten hair into the air. Gothmog's hands part as the sphere dissipates, and they reach up and over his head, grab the hilt of his greatsword, and cleave the burning corpse in two. Gothmog then steps over the smoldering husk, and prepares to meet the advancing remaining zombies.

Tharhack reaches the cleaved zombie, and pulling his greatsword from his back he utters the words to drive back the zombies.

souls of the dead
I beseech thee
return to your graves
I offer you release from your imprisoned existence
look upon the light and feel Kord's freedom
ask him for the strength to make the journey
you will not be denied

Divine power falls upon Tharhack as his sword glows a bright blue-ish white. The zombie in front of Gothmog screams as it's body disintegrates and blows away on the back on the wind. The next two zombies turn to flee from the light. The rest of the zombies are unaffected. Thinking he can do better than that, Tharhack invokes Kord's blessing of destiny. Tharhack recalls the divine power to his body. The disintegrated zombie reforms where it stood exactly as it was. Tharhack then refocuses and send out the divine power again. This time the nearest three zombie are obliterated while the next one in line after those, brings it's arm up to it's eyes and turns away from the light of Kord's holy symbol. 

Gothmog looks on impressed with Tharhack's power.

"TharHACK teach Gothmog new power." Gothmog half asks, half pleads

"My power comes from within, maybe someday you'll allow my to help you find yours." Tharhack responds "For now, I think we need to head to the tower as quickly as possible." 

Gothmog agrees and follows Tharhack down the side of the hill, as they near the bottom of the hill, a loud groaning sound echoes from behind them. Tharhack and Gothmog turn to see what's following them, and see the whole side of the hill begin to slide away. Like an avalanche of dirt, the side of the hill peels away the snow, grass and dirt to reveal dozens of corpses. The flood of debris stops at Tharhack's feet, he looks up at the exposed hillside and like so many maggots on rotten flesh, the corpse twitch and jerk to life, pulling themselves up out of the earth. 

"What do now TharHACK?" Gothmog asks

"Pray" came Tharhack's response


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Dec 17, 2003)

Rebrey's body starts up a snow collection, his hair, leather armor, boots, and weapons becoming cold enough from inactivity to allow the snow to settle and stay. The mild toxin running through his veins has kept him unconscious long enough for his blood to chill. His slumbering body was unable to keep hypothermia from permeating his muscles. His fingers and toes have become frozen, the shakes have quieted, numbness has set in. His heart betrayed, was the first thing to break under the weight of winter's chill. His mind send vivid dreams of alternate realities, and alternate outcomes. His soul, forsaken by his body, waits for his lungs to stop trying and his broken heart to stop beating. Yet, he is not alone.

"Hey, time to wake up," comes a high pitched voice, and a finger pokes at Rebrey's chest.

Rebrey opens his eyes, and awakens in a meadow. Only the grass is gray colored, and the sky has the color of dawn or maybe dusk, Rebrey isn't quite sure. He is no longer cold, and he can move his hands and feet. There are no stars in the sky, no clouds either, no trees as far as Rebrey can see, and no snow. 

"Ah you're awake, another second or two and I'd have left you here. I forget how much mortal humans can test my patience." the voice says

Rebrey looks around to find the source of the voice, spotting a white haired gnome floating cross-legged behind him. Rebrey quickly rises to his feet and faces the gnome.

"Who are you?" Rebrey asks

"Ah, a very good question. Maybe you have some usefulness still left in you. Call me Koli." comes the reply

"What is this place Koli?" Rebrey asks

"This place, isn't a place per se. It's more like a moment, a stop on your way to other things. An afterthought maybe." Koli responds

"What? Where am I?" Rebrey asks again

"Not where, when." Koli replies

"When what? If this isn't a place, how can I be here?" Rebrey asks

"You are here, because you are not here. There is no here, there is only now." Koli responds

"You're making my head hurt. Let's try a different approach. Why......... why?" Rebrey asks, deciding not to include <am I here> in that question.

"Ah, because I let you. Why indeed." Koli replies

Rebrey looks across at the horizon, and sees nothing. Nothing has changed, The grass is gray, there's no stars. Actually now that Rebrey thinks about it, there's not really a sky, it's more like nothing is there as opposed to not being able to see anything. 

"You brought me here?" Rebrey asks trying to see if shifting the focus of his questions on to Koli brought about more information

"That I did." Koli asks

"Why are you here?" Rebrey asks

"I'm here to offer you the chance of a lifetime Rebrey." Koli states

"How is it you know my name?" Rebrey asks

"I know all." Koli replies

"A little full of yourself are we?" Rebrey asks

"Heh, at least I know why you're here." Koli replied. Rebrey noticed the tone of Koli's voice changed a little, like Rebrey had hit a tiny nerve with that last remark.

"Well, I have no clue, so if you don't mind." Rebrey said as he laid back down on the ground "I'm going to find a different dream, you bore me."

"Oh, but this is no dream Rebrey. This is your existence, until I decide what to do with you." Koli answered

Well, Rebrey thought at least Koli was giving up some more info, even if it was nonsensical.

"You made this place?" Rebrey asked

"There is no place, I made now, and I will make next." Koli asked

"OK, fine. I'm done playing your guessing game, what do you want?" Rebrey demanded a little agitated

"I want you to become a king among men." Koli answered

"What? I think you were making more sense before. What are you talking about?" Rebrey asked

"I'm offering you a second chance, a chance to redeem your name, a chance to be that powerful ruler that's just aching to be freed from your scared little heart." Koli answers

"Second chance? What do you mean?" Rebrey asks

"Good god man, you are really slow on the uptake here. Let me spell it out for you. D-E-A-D" Koli answers

"Dead, I'm not dead. I remember feeling tired and taking a little nap on the back of Xanoniel's bear. I'm just dreaming now." Rebrey says

"Take a look." Koli says waving his hand, and a pool of silver liquid forms vertically in the air next to Rebrey. The scene begins to clear, and shows a snowy forest, and a dark patch on the ground in the middle of the scene. The scene focuses on the dark patch, and Rebrey sees himself. Blue and lifeless, frozen in the snow, alone.

"No, you lie. This is all just a dream." Rebrey states

"Really, well if it's a dream, then you won't be too perturbed with this." Koli says, as the ground beneath Rebrey gives way to a ghastly scene. Hundreds of people walk chained neck to neck, along a landscape that's blasted with vivid red rock. Black rivulets scour the ground all around the human chain, as huge winged demons stand next to the line of people, occasionally bending down to pluck one of the people from the line and drop them into their gaping mouths still screaming. 

"Another dream." Rebrey says dismissively

Almost before he could finish the statement Rebrey's surroundings change. He finds himself part of the human chain. Naked he feet are instantly fried to a crisp yet he is compelled to walk on. His screams of pain are drowned out by the screams of those around him. A huge clawed hand grabs Rebrey from around his waist, and flick off his neck collar. Rebrey is lifted into the air and hung by his feet above the stench filled oblivion of the demon's maw. Rebrey's reality snaps as he screams, kicks, punches, tries to claw his way free of the demon's hand. 

"Fear only sweetens the aftertaste." The demon's voice rings out across Rebrey's body, as he is dropped into the demon's mouth.

Rebrey falls and lands shoulder first onto a gray colored meadow, not unlike the previous one, but the sky is darker than before. Crying and shaking Rebrey pulls himself to a sitting position, and waits for Koli to show up.

"Think it's a dream now?" Koli asks

Rebrey doesn't as he attempts to pull himself together.

"I have a proposition for you. If you don't like it, I can return you from whence I took you, and since you now have been to hell and left. You will be hunted, for demons always know who escapes." Koli says

"What's your offer?" Rebrey asks

"A small favor, one that will set in motion a collapse worthy of my interest." Koli says

"What favor?" Rebrey asks

"I need you to kill a man, simple, and well within your abilities." Koli responds

"Why can't you do it?" Rebrey asks

"Because some things are better left up to those who won't draw attention with their involvement." Koli replies

"Are you a god?" Rebrey asks hoping for a "no".

"God is such a boring description, I prefer Gamemaster. Because really it's all about who holds the most cards when the dealing stops." Koli says

Rebrey feels a compulsion push at the back of his knees, forcing him into a sitting position. Another compulsion forces his head to bow. 

"I'm a being of little patience, therefore I'm only going to run through this once. So pay attention." Koli says


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Dec 18, 2003)

Raziel is now posted, in all her evilness.  

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1275533#post1275533


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Dec 18, 2003)

"In the Tower of Ash, which you were headed to anyway, there is a mage of some renown. Emthur is his name. That is who I want you to kill." Koli states

"What do you get out of this?" Rebrey asks, knowing what he himself will be getting out of this.

"The furthering of my agenda." Koli says smiling

"Which is?" Rebrey asks

"Which is MY agenda, it's machinations are above your comprehension mortal. You needn't concern yourself with it's outcome. I assure you he is a wholly evil man, and his death will no doubt cause great jubilation." Koli responds

"Why pick me? I'm sure there were others more qualified." Rebrey asks

"You were handy, quality takes long to achieve. I need this done sooner rather than later." Koli replies

"What happens to me if I can't kill him?" Rebrey inquired

"Nothing, you will spend the rest of existence watching the color drain from your body in the ash wastes. Doing nothing." Koli smiled "Therefore I suggest you succeed, and with all due haste." 

Rebrey sighed and lowered his head, closing his eyes he wondered just how he was going to beat a wizard one-on-one. Eventually anger took over, as Rebrey wanted a shot at making things right, and finding Xanoniel. "Fine. I'll go"

"I knew you'd come around to my way. Here shake on it." Koli said offering his hand to Rebrey

Rebrey took Koli's hand, and shook on the agreement.

"Now, I'll just go ahead and, Oh bother, we're about to be interrupted." Koli starts "anyway we have a deal, and nothing anyone else says..... or...... does" Koli's eyes clenched shut, his brow wrinkled. He looked as though he was concentration extremely hard.

Rebrey reached out to touch Koli, and his hand passed right through the gnome's body. A moment later Koli was gone. Rebrey looked around at the blank sky, and the gray grass, and wondered how he was going to get back now. Rebrey was looking down at his feet, when the grass moved oddly. Like a ripple on a lake, the grass seemed to magnify then retreat. Rebrey stared at the ground waiting for another one, instead he should have been looking up as a man of gigantic size materialized over Rebrey.

"The grass will never change color." The thundering voice boomed into Rebrey's skull

"Oh my." Was all that Rebrey could muster, staring up at a man who could easily overlook one side of the hill while standing on the other.

"Why are you hear?" The voice was deafening

"Koli brought me here to offer me a second chance at life, if I agreed to his terms." Rebrey said trying to get away with a half truth

"That is  unnecessary." The voice booms

"What do you mean?" Rebrey asked

"You are not dead." Comes the loud reply

"Yes, I am. I saw my own body, frozen and lifeless." Rebrey responds

"Really? And just how did you manage that?" Came the response

"Koli showed it to me, among other things." Rebrey replied

The gigantic man started laughing, almost breaking both of Rebrey's eardrums. "First Koli is not his name, and second he showed you what he wanted you to see."

Rebrey stands with a confused look on his face.

"I say with certainty that you are mostly alive." The voice crashes on Rebrey's skull

"How do I know you're telling the truth? Maybe you're the one lying?" Rebrey shouts back

The man stops chuckling. "Let me put it into a perspective you can understand, L.. Koli is no longer here, I am. He will not be returning, as I have barred him from this plane. So, I ask you, who do you believe?" Asks the man

"I get your point. What shall I call you?" Rebrey asks

"I am not a vain titan, I do not need you to speak my name to convince yourself that you are speaking with me." Said the titan. 

Rebrey looked up at the titan who had his arms crossed at his chest, Rebrey noticed the shackles still clinging to the titan's wrists. Rebrey agreed with his thoughts that he went from a pushy little gnome, to an escaped titan, and he thought "this is definitely going from odd, to psycho."


----------



## pogre (Dec 18, 2003)

So, Rebrey's player hates you about now...


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Dec 18, 2003)

pogre said:
			
		

> So, Rebrey's player hates you about now...




I'm sure going through this little show made him a little irritated. However the end result put a smile on his face. He was a little irked at himself for not catching the little joke at the beginning, which I think made the whole conversation and roleplaying for him more rewarding since he was none the wiser during this session.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Dec 18, 2003)

"Why, if I'm still alive, am I here?" Rebrey asks

"You were brought here by your new friend. I created this place, and by bringing you here and meeting with you here, he slaps my accomplishment back in my face." The words thunder down to Rebrey

"He is not my friend, he is... or was my way back to reality." Rebrey answers

"You are already in reality, you stand upon the seeds of my creation, you breathe the fruits of my breath, and you see the unpainted canvas. You are so far in reality, that your very soul grows from the experience." Comes the booming reply

"I don't understand, this doesn't make any sense. I don't even know what the questions are let alone how to comprehend any of the answers." Rebrey sits down on the gray grass dejected. Looking at the blades of grass, Rebrey can see a twinkling of colored lights that run up the blades of grass only to dissipate once reaching the top of the blade. Akin to evaporating drops of dew. 

"It's amazing what one can see when they stop questioning and just accept." The titan bellows

"Where do the lights go?" Rebrey asks

"They go to seed the sky. Eventually those sparks with ignite the fire that will burn the darkness and fear away. Then I can continue my solitary task." The titan replies

Rebrey opens his mouth to ask another question, but stops himself. Instead he takes in a deep breath, and feels his lungs tingle with an unearthly warmth. His mind races with the memory of all the smells he's ever breathed. From apple blossoms, to pear pie; fish to roses; pipeweed to fresh blood; Xanoniel's hair to sweaty leather. Rebrey's mind quivers from the onslaught of the memories, Rebrey exhales and sees the same twinkling lights exit his mouth, and dissipate quickly in the surrounding air. 

"I hope those were pleasant smells. I do not want my child burdened with the scent of pain on it's breezes." The titan states

"What do you mean? Pain has no smell." Rebrey asks confused

"Pain, suffering, fear. These are incense to demons and their ilk, You smell newborn babies and immediately you are calmed. To demons it is the rankest most foul odor, such that they must destroy it. You're ability to smell fear was removed, it was thought the constant stench of it would lapse your race into a coma." The titan responds

"Are you a god?" Rebrey asks

"I am many things, my existence does reside within one aspect of my being. Asking my that would be akin to asking you if you are a fighter." The titan replies

"But, I am a fighter." Rebrey answers

"Are you not a man? Are you not a human? Are you not compassionate? Why do you reduce your life to only the barest of aspects. I know you are an intelligent being Rebrey, eventually you will come to realize that you are not defined by your actions, nor the actions of others. My hope is that you'll be defined by the lives of those around you." The titan thunders

"I don't recall a titan of creation anywhere in the myths." Rebrey says skeptical of the titan's words

"Because I am not in your prayers does not diminish my presence here. While it is true I don't not have many prayers said in my name. My path is not the one of power, and that seems to be the only one most of my children want to walk down." The titan laments

"Children? There are more of these places?" Rebrey asks

"There are infinite children, just as there are infinite Rebreys. However you are the only one to return to me, and that intrigues me. Very few of my children return to me, I can not recall how many of your years it has been." The titan answers

"Are implying that I am your child?" Rebrey asks

"No, you are my creation. I am not your father, although when you've exhausted the flame of life that I placed within you, It will be I who you return to. Assuming you don't promise your soul away to some lower plane denizen, or to a god of mischief." The titan replies

The words permeated throughout Rebrey, his heart knew them to be true, even as his mind tried to disbelieve the thought. Tears welled up in Rebrey's eyes as truth poured from the crack in his broken heart, mending it as it went on it's way. Rebrey felt fuller and more excited than he could ever imagine, like a child discovering the gift of magic on it's own. Rebrey looked up at the titan and wanted to ask "how" or "why" but his throat fought to fight back the tears running down it. 

"Because the truth, cannot be held by even the most wicked of bonds, it is the truth that will allow you to find your way." The titan answers Rebrey's unspoken question

"Teach me. Teach me to pray to you." Rebrey asks

"My way is not the way of power." The titan responded

"Maybe not, but it is the way I wish to travel." Rebrey spoke as he looked up into the far way eyes of the titan, a bright white and yellow glow radiated from the titan's eyes.

"It has been too long since my last worshiper, I am not sure I can give you what you seek." The titan replies

"I do not want power, I want you to continue to show me the truth. I want to feel truth, I want to show others the power of truth." Rebrey asks

"Well then my child, I shall show you the way you seek, although I must caution you. The god of mischief is a powerful enemy, and he will not go quietly from your life." The titan responds

"What is it that I shall call you." Rebrey asks

"You may call me by the name given to me by my father Chronus, you may call me Prometheus." comes the reply


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Dec 19, 2003)

"Gothmog have no prayer for this." Gothmog tells Tharhack

Heads, arms, and legs, all erupt from the ground. Pulling their bodies free of their unmarked graves. A stench of decay and wet earth rolled down the hillside, nauseating both Tharhack and Gothmog. Tharhack surveys his surroundings, conceding that he and Gothmog are trapped. Dozens of zombies cloud their vision in from of them, mountains rise to either side of them, and the tower is behind them.

"Well, how do you feel about assaulting a wizard's tower?" Tharhack asks Gothmog

"Gothmog not like salt." Gothmog answers

Tharhack smiles. "Well, there's no way we can do both. Either we kill the zombies, or we charge the tower." 

"Gothmog thinks old man in tower know Gothmog is here. Gothmog would rather hit old man, no-dead men no feel pain." Gothmog replies

Tharhack and Gothmog turn their backs to the wave of undead and take off towards the tower. They reach the base of the hill and their run flattens out. The floor of the valley looks like a lake of snow, untouched and still. The ground shakes as the duo race across the snow, like a warning to the tower, the valley floor moans in protest to the trespassing of Tharhack and Gothmog. The feeling of overwhelming dread begins to creep into Tharhack's heart, a small little thought begins to grow in the corner of his mind. Doubt of his abilities, and doubt of his faith begin to take root in his consciousness. Gothmog however feeds off of the feeling of despair, driving him on, like coal in a flame his focus is ignited. 

Nearing the tower's massive front doors, Tharhack and Gothmog push themselves harder, almost throwing themselves into the door. Tharhack and Gothmog slam into each door, a massive clang is heard from behind the door, however the doors stand their ground. Gothmog pounds on his door with both of his fists, the door resonates with punishment, but does not yield. Gothmog stops pounding, breathing heavy he notices Tharhack sitting on the ground, back against the door, staring at the mass of dead flesh lumbering towards them.

"TharHACK! No give up now, Gothmog not let friend die." Gothmog yells down at Tharhack

"What's the point? We all die someday, we're not going to make it, the doors are too strong, the zombies too many, my thoughts too clouded." Tharhack looks up at the zombies

Gothmog shouts at the door "Break!" Gothmog slams the door with his shoulder, backs up and kicks it. Slams into it with his shoulder again, and again. Gothmog is determined that either he or the door will break, and that's when he'll stop slamming it. Tharhack stares out into despair, the strength of his faith drained away by the power of the tower. 

The zombies advance like a wall of hopelessness, signifying the end. Gothmog slams his whole body into the door repeatedly, shrugging off the pain in his tiring muscles, the door begins to yield. Gothmog hears the lock between the doors crack, his resolve renewed by this outcome, Gothmog backs up and takes another running leap into the door. Throwing all of his weight into the door, it crashes to the ground, ripped off it's hinges. Gothmog leaps to his feet, reaches out, and grabs Tharhack's arm, pulling him inside. 

************************************************************************************

"Here take this. It will be the foci for which you will be able to utter my words." Prometheus hands Rebrey a ring of iron with a mounted piece of stone. "The ring is made from the chains of my imprisonment, the stone is from the mountain upon which I sat for many centuries." 

Rebrey takes the ring, which is more like bracelet in size, as Rebrey handles the ring, it resizes itself down to the size of Rebrey's index finger. Slipping it on, Rebrey feels a purpose in his life, for the first time his path is clear. Faceless enemies become know to him through the names of their deities, gods of decay, death, darkness, and all undead. These images flood his mind and come to rest in his subconscious. One image lingers in is mind, that of Koli, concentrating on the image, Rebrey feels the name slip away. Refocusing on the image and another name come to Rebrey, Loki. The image laughs in Rebrey's face as is disappears, tucked away with the rest of the images.

"I grant thee these blessings for today without need of prayer." Prometheus speaks a word and Rebrey's head is filled with powers and the knowledge with which to use them. 

"I will spread your name throughout my days." Rebrey tells the titan

"Be ever vigilant for the forces of decay, and know that your friend who's name you now know, will not forget that he once had you in his fold. I bid thee farewell." Prometheus disappears.

Rebrey watches as the gray grass begins to blur, a cold breeze blows across his face, and the rough feel of a tongue is on his cheek. Startled Rebrey rolls up to one knee and looks upon the white form of a horse with beautiful white wings. Rebrey feels that the horse is there as a friend, with that thought, the horse snorts and kneels in the snow. The pegasus folds it's wings back and Rebrey knows that this is his mount, granted by Prometheus. Saying a blessing to his new deity, Rebrey climbs aboard. The pegasus takes off, and Rebrey holding on for dear life, tells the pegasus "To that tower, I have friends to save, and evil to smite!"


----------



## Jon Potter (Dec 19, 2003)

Darn! I was looking forward to a pitched battle against the zombie horde!  

Is Rebrey a paladin now? Or a holy warrior of some type (if you happen to own the great "Book of the Righteous" from Green Ronin, too)?

And I have to admit that I totally didn't see the Koli/Loki thing coming. And I do so love word-play, too.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Dec 19, 2003)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> Darn! I was looking forward to a pitched battle against the zombie horde!
> 
> Is Rebrey a paladin now? Or a holy warrior of some type (if you happen to own the great "Book of the Righteous" from Green Ronin, too)?
> 
> And I have to admit that I totally didn't see the Koli/Loki thing coming. And I do so love word-play, too.




A) Just because they've made it through the door, doesn't mean they'll be able to avoid the zombies.   

B) A paladin (although not a LG one), I actually based it off of an old Dragon magazine article on variant paladins. (I don't own BotR although I did put it on my X-mas list in case my wife is reading.   )

C) Everbody else in the group got that except for the player, which I think made the session better. If Rebrey's player figured out was I was doing with Koli before he was forced to leave, it would've diminished the roleplay after that. 

And since you're going on vacation, just think of all updates you'll get to read when you get back.


----------



## Jon Potter (Dec 19, 2003)

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> A) Just because they've made it through the door, doesn't mean they'll be able to avoid the zombies.




Zombie horde hope springs eternal!



> B) A paladin (although not a LG one), I actually based it off of an old Dragon magazine article on variant paladins. (I don't own BotR although I did put it on my X-mas list in case my wife is reading.   )




I'll keep my fingers crossed that she is. BotR is a tremendous book and well worth the price of admission. The Holy Warrior class, with its mix-and-match approach to class abilities, is very cool. Monte Cook gives the non-lawful good paladin concept a different treatment that is more similar to Dragon magazine's "A Plethora of Paladins" variants in his "Book of Hallowed Might".



> C) Everbody else in the group got that except for the player, which I think made the session better. If Rebrey's player figured out was I was doing with Koli before he was forced to leave, it would've diminished the roleplay after that.




Well, I don't feel quite so obtuse knowing that I was not the only one who missed it. 



> And since you're going on vacation, just think of all updates you'll get to read when you get back.




Oh, I'll have to log on. At the rate that you produce updates, I'll have a 400 page novel to read when I return.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Dec 20, 2003)

Rebrey has been posted:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1279668#post1279668

Story hour update will follow in about an hour.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Dec 20, 2003)

Gothmog's eyes adjust to what little light is in the chamber behind the door. The room is devoid of any furnishings, the room is a fifty by fifty square with a fifteen foot corridor leading off of the left wall. Gothmog looks back outside at the gathering undead only forty feet from the entrance to the tower. Looking around the room again for something, anything that he could use to keep the door propped up and the zombies out for a while. 

"TharHACK, Gothmog need to put door back." Gothmog tells Tharhack 

Tharhack looks down at the broken and bent door, then back up at the door frame, and begins to laugh.

"What so funny? Gothmog not tell joke." Gothmog replies

"Khurgah laugh at Gothmog." A familiar voice mocks Gothmog

Turning around Gothmog is faced with two trolls and a hunched over shriveling old man leaning on a walking cane, flanked by the trolls.

"Gothmog not here for brother, Gothmog here for old man." Gothmog replies

"Gothmog life will end here. Gothmog kill father, Khurgah kill Gothmog." Khurgah responds, waving the other troll forward to attack Gothmog.

Gothmog draws his blade, then remembers the zombie hoard advancing behind him, he steps off the downed door, props it into it's former place, and puts his back against the door. Tharhack doesn't move he just sits watching the troll advance towards Gothmog.

"Kill the half-orc, but save the head off the big one. I'd like to see what's in your brother's head." The old man says to Khurgah, then disappears.

"Kill orc, Khurgah will kill Gothmog." Khurgah says to the other troll, who responds with grunts and a low growl.

The second troll moves to it's left and approaches Tharhack. Gothmog places one foot against the base of the door, and slices out at the troll, slicing open a wound on it's left shoulder. The troll hissed at Gothmog and swings back, chipping a stone plate on Gothmog's upper torso.

"No! kill orc." Khurgah yells at the other troll

Khurgah moves up to within ten feet of Gothmog, and stares him down.

"Khurgah lead now, tribe stronger than ever. Gothmog coward." Khurgah spits at Gothmog

"Gothmog not sorry, father was taking tribe to death." Gothmog replies

"Bah! Gothmog lie like puny human, even talk like puny human. Gothmog wish to be human?" Khurgah taunts Gothmog

Then the first of many dead fists pound against the door Gothmog was holding up. The door pivots to an angle, starting at Gothmog's back foot and falling along his body up to rest against Gothmog's head. Black, dirty, and decaying hands prod the opening between the broken door and the one Gothmog is supporting. Like an anteater's tongue, the hands seek out any living flesh to grab a hold of. A couple find Tharhack's head and pull his head back to the crack between the doors near the floor of the chamber. The hands grab Tharhack's hair and slam it against the good door, as the zombies try to force Tharhack's body through the opening, or the good door, whichever way gets them Tharhack faster. Reaching back with his left hand, Gothmog tries to swat the zombie's hands back through the crack, and reset the door back up. Khurgah uses this opening to swing his massive club against Gothmog's skull, sending a shower of stars through Gothmog's vision as the back of his head is slammed into the door by the force of the blow. Gothmog feels his legs starting to give out from the weight of the undead mass pushing on the broken door. The second troll, able to see the mass of wiggling, twitching bodies, stops in it's tracks too afraid to get near enough to strike at Tharhack and risk getting attacked by the zombies.

With all hope gone from Tharhack, he sits and waits for death as his head is scratched, pulled, and slammed into the door. Gothmog not one to fear anything, slowly begins to realize that making it out of this alive will take far more than Gothmog is going to be able to give. He tries to clear his vision, as the blow from Khurgah has temporarily left Gothmog with double vision. Gothmog tries to attack Khurgah but the awkward weight of the door prevents Gothmog from making anything but a short swing, that comes nowhere near Khurgah. Khurgah swings purposefully and knocks Gothmog's greatsword out of his hands, and clanging across the floor towards the only exit in the room. 

Weaponless, Gothmog's anger wells up and he throws his hand out at Khurgah. A stream of flame shoots forth from Gothmog's palm, snaking out to strike Khurgah. Khorgah flinches a little but after realizing the flame had no effect, Khurgah stands his ground laughing.

"Human give Khurgah magic like Gothmog." Khorgah states showing off a glowing ring on his right hand.

Although stunned, Gothmog remains defiant towards death, and motions for Khurgah to bring all he's got. The weight of the zombies seems to be lifting, mistaking this as a sign he's getting stronger, Gothmog tries to shove the door back upright with his right hand. Khurgah uses that opportunity to smash Gothmog's ribs with another blow from his club. Gothmog retracts his hand from the door, and pushes against it with his back. The door falls backwards falling outside the tower, Gothmog's momentum causes him to fall outside ontop of the door. Expecting a mob of zombies, Gothmog jumps to his feet ready to defend himself, only the zombies are all retreating. Gothmog wonders wht happen, when he hears the calling of a horse, and the shouting of a man.

"Back to your graves, all of you!" Gothmog hears the fish catcher yell

Rebrey flies in low, whacking zombies whenever he gets the chance, the pagasus kicks each zombie as it flies over the mass of undead, towards the entrace of the tower.

Looking back Gothmog sees that the sun's rays have temporarily blinded Khurgah and the other troll. Gothmog re-enters the tower, waving his hand in the air, Gothmog sends up a small flare. The troll by Tharhack is compelled to watch it's flight, dazed. Gothmog pulls out Tharhack's greatsword, and sinks it's blade deep into the chest of the dazed troll. The troll is sent head over feet, as it's body disengagings itself from the greatsword, with a sickening wet sound. 

Looking back to Khurgah, who's moved out of the light streaming in from outside, Gothmog faces his brother.

"Try again, Khurgah the one who weak." Gothmog taunts his sibling


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Dec 22, 2003)

*The history of Emthur*

For your reading pleasure.........

Just a little background for the current plotline.   

One of the few students brought back to teach at the academy, Emthur quickly and quietly stood out as an amazing teacher of the mystical arts. Rising to assistant department head, Emthur was in charge of field training and research. It was in this capacity that his eyes laid sight on an up and coming young female apprentice. Using his position as leverage to court the young woman, sowed the seed of ambition within the unassuming mage. Emthur took the woman on as his own apprentice, leapfrogging her over many more capable individuals. Thus a wedge was placed between Emthur and the other teachers, his young apprentice convinced Emthur that the other teachers were secretly plotting to rid him of his position. Emthur started to withdraw from social functions and outings, spending almost all of his time in the lab with his apprentice. The young woman soaked up his teachings like a sponge.

For ten years they toiled nonstop, his work began to take on a darker image. Looking for a way to extend his life, Emthur's apprentice stroked his ego and pride. Necromancy was a barred field, and the use of it meant immediate removal of the offending party. Emthur's apprentice convinced him that he could control the necromantic energy and mold it to his will. Emthur worked out the rituals, researched the spells, bought expensive and rare components. Space was cleared in his tower, and on the eve of his "experiment" he couldn't got through with it. His heart fought back the tempting power, the path of necromancy teased. His apprentice outraged that she had come so close to tasting the power only whispered about in scholar's circles, went to the mage council and informed them of the work Emthur was working on. 

The council brought in Emthur for questioning, after admitting the truth, the council gave him one hour to leave the compound. Retreating to his tower, Emthur discovered his apprentice, attempting to complete the ceremony by herself. Realizing her duplicity, Emthur tried to end the rite, however the gate to the negative energy plane had been opened. What stepped through the gate, Emthur has never been able to discern. An epic battle ensued, and the top of Emthur's tower was blasted off, eventually Emthur was able to send the creature back to where it came. Weakened from the battle, he was expelled from the compound and ordered never to return. 

Emthur left the only home he'd known for the past forty years, without the knowledge of what became of his traitorous apprentice Raziel. 

As the year passed, Emthur depressed and suicidal, was visited by a strange man. The man told him he was close to discovering the power of eternal life and that to give up his work now, would be a disservice to all of mankind. In his wretched state, Emthur believed every word the man spewed. Emthur went to work on a device that would allow him to transpose the life energy from a living being and send it into Emthur's body. Through a process involving the negative energy plane, Emthur could transfer half of whatever life was left in the being, and add it to Emthur's lifespan. Emthur had an immense tower erected, and his machine built within it's confines. 

Raziel spurned by Emthur and unfulfilled in her pursuit of what she thought was the ultimate in arcane power, turned to witchcraft. She spent years hunting down Emthur, determined to retrieve his notes, and return to the path of necromancy. Locating Emthur's new base of operations, Raziel settled down, and began to practice and fine tune her art for the coming storm. Through her network of forest creatures, Raziel learned of the zombies guarding his tower, and of the capture of humans and kobolds. Raziel began to active search for any information she could trace back to Emthur. Finally hitting upon the info that Emthur wanted an elf, Raziel happened to be in the right place at the right time when Alriand came walking thru Raziel's woods.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Dec 22, 2003)

Xanoniel makes the long slow trek up the mountainside, urging on the bear carrying her valuable cargo. After an hour march through knee deep snow and rocky terrain, the odd caravan crests a bluff and Xanoniel looks down at the canyon floor behind Emthur's tower. Cut through a hill, the path leading from the tower and out of the canyon looks like a scar against the surrounding landscape. The path winds away from Emthur's tower and comes to a stop at a huge skull shaped fort. The skull's eye's burn a wicked red and cast the whole length of the canyon floor in a blood red glow. Xanoniel carefully leads the bear along a seventy-five degree slopping trail down towards the canyon floor. 

Emthur watched his zombie army move en masse towards the two defenders at his door, disappointed that the door didn't withstand the beating from the half-troll, Emthur hoped the trolls got to Gothmog before the zombies did as the zombies tended to have a nasty habit of leaving nothing left after a kill. The arrival of the paladin on the back of a pegasus only raised an eyebrow on Emthur, more than confident his minions could bring down the paladin and feast on his flesh. Smiling now, Emthur remembered how exhilarating it felt to be in battle, deep down he hoped these adventurers would survive long enough to face him in combat. Emthur's attention was drawn away from the battle below, and onto the rocky slope of the canyon behind his tower. Emthur detected the presence of three lives, grasping his crystal ball and concentrating, Emthur brings the three forms into focus. A bear, useless except to his zombies. An elf, finally his research will come to completion. Emthur's heart almost leapt from his chest in excitement. The last being a curiosity, a half-elf nymph! Elation entered Emthur's head as he would have two fey, and they were heading to him.

Emthur, using the power of a ring he wore, teleported down to the path Xanoniel was traversing. 

"Hello madam. Can I be of some assistance in helping you reach a destination?" Emthur smiled at Xanoniel

"Who are you?" Xanoniel asked

"Why I am caretaker of this place, I ensure it's functioning on a daily basis. Is it the tower you seek?" Emthur inquired pointing at the tower

"Yes, I have business there. If you would be so kind as to alert the master of the tower as to my arrival, I shall be very grateful.

"Excellent!" Emthur shouted as he grabbed Xanoniel's arm, and placed his hand on Alriand's back. Uttering the magic word that activated his teleportation ring, Emthur and the two ladies were transported instantly to Emthur's dungeon. 

"What? What's the meaning of this?" Xanoniel said spinning away from Emthur, she raised her hand to begin an incantation, only to be pummeled on the back of her head by the jailor. 

"Prepare them." Emthur ordered the jailor "Tonight I become immortal!"

Meanwhile............

Rebrey cut a thin swath through the mass of undead, landing near the entrance to the tower. Rebrey looked out at the reforming line of decay, estimating the total number somewhere around one hundred or so, Rebrey speaks a word to his pegasus mount. The pegasus quickly shrinks to the size of a chess piece, picking up the figurine, Rebrey retreats from the zombies and joins Gothmog just inside the doorway. 

"We're going to need to move out from this spot real soon." Rebrey tells Gothmog, then sees a prone Tharhack and bends down to move him from the doorway.

Gothmog hears Rebrey's words but it too focused on his brother to respond. Gothmog decides to try something he's never done before, and feints an attack to Khurgah's right. Khurgah responds by defending himself on that side, Gothmog uses the feint to move out from the doorway, and place Khurgah between the wall and Gothmog. Khurgah clips the top of Gothmog's thigh with his club, but doesn't do much in the way of damage to the half-troll. Rebrey slaps Tharhack trying to get him out his stupor, out of the corner of his eye, Rebrey sees a troll getting up from a prone position on the floor. Rebrey looks into the red beady eyes of the troll, grasps his weapon,  and rises to face the threat.

Gothmog feints again to Khurgah's right, and once again the dim troll falls for the feint. Gothmog moves in behind his false strike and Khurgah repositions himself, this time with his back to the open doorway and the approaching zombies. The other troll grunts out something to Rebrey and advances towards him.

"I'm sorry, but if you said anything other than please kill me, I'm afraid I can't accommodate you." Rebrey replies to the trolls grunts

Khurgah swipes at Gothmog again, this time missing his head as Gothmog ducks the blow, pieces of wall crack and shatter to the floor from the force of Khurgah's swing. Gothmog presses Khurgah, hoping to get him to block the doorway from the zombies with his body. Khurgah finally comes to the realization that he's now exposed to the zombies, growling at Gothmog, Khurgah tries to step away to his left, hoping to fill the void where Tharhack was lying a moment ago. However instead of a safer place, Khurgah found the spike covered gauntlet attached to Tharhack's fist slamming into his chest as he moved into Tharhack's reach. Gothmog wastes no time, and slashes a deep wound into Khurgah's hamstring. 

Rebrey twists past the advancing troll, and swinging low sweeps the troll off it's feet, landing face first at the feet of Tharhack. Tharhack slams a fist into the back of the troll's head, shattering it's jaw. Gothmog tosses Tharhack his weapon back to him. Khurgah watches as Gothmog disarms himself, and then Gothmog sheds a tear. Khurgah takes this opportunity to strike at an unarmed Gothmog, only as he brings his club back to swing, something grabs it. Khurgah turns to see what's behind him, and is faced with a dozen groping hands from the zombie mass which has reached the doorway. Khurgah tries to pry the club from the mass of zombies, only to be pulled into the writhing mass, disappearing into the death that awaits him at the hands of the zombies. 

Gothmog turns and shouts "Run!" Tharhack and Rebrey turn and race towards the east wall and the corridor that leads off of it. Gothmog stops to pick up his greatsword as he looks back one last time at the memory of his brother.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Dec 23, 2003)

The party races into the dark corridor, Tharhack and Gothmog lead the way as Rebrey is unable to see anything in the pitch black tunnel. 

"Rebrey, don't you have a torch?" Tharhack asks 

"No, I didn't stock up before I left Thumble, and the last thing I wanted to ask a deity after meeting them is if they had a light." Rebrey answers 

"Huh?" Tharhack responds 

"I will explain later, I'm just glad you guys left some zombies for me, I thought I'd be shut out." Rebrey answers 

The corridor becomes increasingly dust covered, as they move further along. The passage also begins to incline and take a slight curve to the right. Gothmog brushes against the wall of the corridor, and using his hand to brush off the dust, finds that the wall is covered in a greasy soot like substance. 
"TharHACK what you think of this?" Gothmog asks 

Running his fingers along the wall, Tharhack feels the residue between his fingers, smelling the stuff Tharhack finally realizes what it is. 
"This is from a pyre." Tharhack announces 

"What that?" Gothmog asks 

"The walls, they're made from the scorched remains of bodies after they've been burned. It would take thousands of bodies to build this." Tharhack however has little time to explore his findings, as the zombies begin to filter into the corridor behind them. 

The party continues it's slow turn to the right, bits of debris litter the floor, a helmet here, a shield there. All are horribly rusted and aged beyond repair. The debris gets thicker, as the passage continues. Cobwebs now hang from the ceiling as they pass. Running now becomes impossible due the covering of the floor by scraps and trash left behind by others before them. 

They party can hear the zombies disturbing some of the first metal objects that the party passed. The clanging and clinking of metal as it is kicked down the corridor, echoes up the passageway the party is in. The party continues to advance up the winding and sloping passage, eventually coming to a halt when Tharhack and Gothmog notice the curved passage makes a hard right up ahead. Slowing down to a walk Tharhack makes his way to the edge of the turn, peering around the corner Tharhack sees that the curved passage ends in a small landing and ten feet from him on the same wall there is another opening. Tharhack motions for Gothmog to advance with Rebrey, and they both move up to Tharhack's position. 

"What do you see?" Rebrey asks Tharhack

"There's another passage off of this room here. Looks like a perfect ambush spot." Tharhack answers

"Well we don't have any other option, those zombies will never stop. We need to find a way to slow them down." Rebrey offers

"Gothmog do it." Gothmog pushes Rebrey into Tharhack and against the wall. He gathers up some rags and pieces of moldy leather, asks for Rebrey cloak, and then clears an eight foot path in the dusty floor behind his pile of debris. Looking down the corridor they just traversed, Gothmog can see the forms of the zombies coming into view. Gothmog puts a fist behind his head, and shoots his arm forward to point at the pile of debris while uttering an arcane word. A stream of fire ushers from Gothmog's hand, pouring over the refuse pile, a large bonfire erupts in middle of the corridor. (_burning hands_)

"Wow, how'd he." Rebrey starts but Tharhack interrupts him

"If we make it out of here alive, we'll have to ask him. For now we need to stay ahead of the smoke cloud that's going to rise and follow us all the way up." Tharhack answered

Gothmog stood admiring his handy work when Tharhack grabs his arm and urges him on. 

"We have to stay ahead of the smoke, it's going to follow us up." Tharhack yells over the roaring blaze, nodding Gothmog turns and follows Tharhack and Rebrey to the new passage.

Rebrey who can see for the moment due to the flickering light of the fire, looks down the new passage and sees that this one curves to the left, and also inclines at the same time.

"Well looks like we're still going up." Rebrey announces to Tharhack and Gothmog 

*****************************************************************

Emthur straps the gagged and restrained Xanoniel onto a slab of stone covered in runes, Xanoniel's fight ends when her skin touches the stone. Infused with energy from the negative material plane, the stone saps Xanoniel's strength and will like a leech, it's appetite is unyielding. Xanoniel tries to get Emthur to look into her eyes, hoping that she can convince him to let her go. Emthur however is too preoccupied with the ceremony and never looks Xanoniel's way. Undeterred Xanoniel focuses on the jailor who guards the door to the room. 

Looking into the dark recesses of his hood, Xanoniel tries to catch a glimpse of the man's eyes. The stone beneath her begins to give off a low droning sound, making her head ache as the pulsating vibrations seem to shake her very soul. Finding it extremely hard to concentrate, Xanoniel catches the sight of a red eye reflecting the light from a small candle at the top of the stone slab. Xanoniel looks into the eye and sends an image of her and the jailor in the throes of passion. The jailor stands motionless for a moment, then begins to walk towards Xanoniel. "Yes" Xanoniel says to herself, "it's working" 

The jailor stops just short of Xanoniel, and leans over her, his head directly above hers. Lifting back his hood, the visage of decaying skull appears. Worms crawl through one eye socket and drop down onto Xanoniel's forehead, his mouth opens to reveal countless more worms some the size of fingers. All of them wiggle and squirm trying to get to the flesh of the half-nymph. With her last bit of strength Xanoniel screams out in defeat.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Dec 24, 2003)

Posted 2 new spells, and a magic item from Raziel in the Rogues Gallery:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=71892


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Dec 24, 2003)

*Emthur's Ash Tower*

"No you fool." Emthur shouts at the son of Kyuss "The device won't work if you make her undead." Emthur knocks off the worms that have fallen onto Xanoniel

"Now get back to the door, I'll be ready for the other one in just a moment." Emthur orders his jailor, while removing the gag from Xanoniel's mouth to make sure no worms wiggled through.

"Why are you doing this? Let me go! I brought you your elf, I demand my due payment!" Xanoniel shouts at Emthur

"Payment indeed, your payment will be to rest in the knowledge that you have provided a valuable service to me." Emthur replies

Xanoniel spits in his face, and moves feebly in her bonds. "You despicable man, you will not find me so easy a prey." 

"Your screams will fill my tower with music for weeks, I have researched and toiled for decades looking for my salvation. And now, you shall witness what true power is, where true destiny lies, and where your future resides." Emthur responds.

Emthur rises to his feet and walks behind a small table that holds an urn made from some kind of black glassy substance. 

"No, wait listen to reason. I could bring you more elves, I am an heir to an elven throne, I am but a peaceful lover of nature." Xanoniel grovels for her life as Emthur rises his arms over the urn and begins to chant.

All of the noise has awoken Alriand, who although still very weak from the poison, manages to open her eyes and get a glimpse of the room, thoroughly confused as to what's going on.

"I can bring you gold, I will be your lover, I know where Raziel is." Xanoniel fired off the only card she held, as the last resort.

Emthur looks at Xanoniel and smiles "So do I." The spell complete, the urn activates it's magic. A glowing gold colored mist seems to precipitate off of the stone slab, instantly it is pulled within the urn. Xanoniel screams in agony as her life is sucked away into the glassy receptacle. 

Alriand watches as Xanoniel's body shrivels up like a raisin, Xanoniel however still screams. Alriand watches as Xanoniel's eyes crumple, and fall to the floor like little white raisins. Xanoniel's teeth crumble to dust in her mouth, and her hair turns gray, then white, then almost transparent. Finally her body sucked of all life resembling a very desiccated mummy,  falls apart and is blown away on an unseen breeze into the black urn in front of Emthur.

Emthur looks over at the jailor and smiles "It works, it works beautifully, and now to finish the job. Bring her to the table." Emthur tells the jailor 

Grabbing Alriand's arm, the undead jailor pulls her to her feet, lifts her up, and drops her onto the stone slab. Alriand still foggy from the effects of the sleep poison, sees everything happen but is not comprehending the meaning of it all yet.

Emthur grabs the urn and lords over it, looking deep inside the urn, Emthur gets lost in the magic. Lifting the urn up, Emthur puts it to his lips, tilting it slowly at first. A black inky tar-like substance cascades out from the urn, and spills into Emthur waiting gullet. The viscous liquid seems to flow with laws of physics of it own creation. Emthur drains the urn of it's contents, and stands upright, losing the little hunched stance he had been favoring. Dropping his staff to the floor, Emthur runs his fingers through the newly sprouting hair on his head. His face becomes less wrinkle filled as decades are shaved off of the effects time has had on Emthur's age. His eyes however become black as coal, and seem to make the room just a little darker. Emthur cackles with glee as Emthur replaces the urn back to the small table it had rested on.

*****************************************************************************************************

The three men heard the terrible screams that seemed to sing from the walls surrounding them, gnawing at their resolve. They had traversed the left curving passage and were now face with a wide staircase that led up into the tower. The sounds of the zombie horde echoed off the landing they stood on, The smell of burnt flesh reeked up the passageway behind them, as did a sooty cloud of smoke. 

"Gothmog smell bad smell." Gothmog said while holding his nose

"Thanks for the Mr. Obvious report." Rebrey says to Gothmog "How far do you think we have to go?" Rebrey asks Tharhack looking up at the staircase.

"Please take me with you." a little girls voice shatters the sound of impending doom.

Spinning around the men are greeted with the sight of a little girl maybe seven years old, clutching an old doll in her right arm.

"What are you doing here little girl?" Rebrey asks walking towards the girl

Tharhack puts his arm out to halt Rebrey's advance "I don't think she wants to be saved." 

"What are you talking about, it's a little girl, what's your problem?" Rebrey replies

"We're in a necromancer's tower, zombies are following us, no one's touched these floors in ages, and you don't find it a little odd that there's a human child just waiting up here for a rescue?" Tharhack responds

"Gothmog think little girl diversion." Gothmog chimes in

"See, Gothmog gets it." Tharhack states

Rebrey looks at the little girl, hair matted with dust, clothes ragged and torn, barefoot, and comtemplates what his heart tells him , and what his brain is screaming at him.


----------



## Jon Potter (Dec 25, 2003)

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> Rebrey looks at the little girl, hair matted with dust, clothes ragged and torn, barefoot, and comtemplates what his heart tells him , and what his brain is screaming at him.




Can't this paladin variant Detect Evil? That outta clear things up.

Fantastically-described and fitting death for Xanonial, BTW.

And happy holiday, HM!


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Dec 26, 2003)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> Can't this paladin variant Detect Evil? That outta clear things up.
> 
> Fantastically-described and fitting death for Xanonial, BTW.
> 
> And happy holiday, HM!




He did use detect evil, and the child radiated evil. However the interesting thing about Rebrey is that his player has never played a paladin before, so as Rebrey learns to be a paladin so does his player. When the detect evil came back as "positive" for evil, his player still wanted to say "but's it's only a child, how evil could it be? Mayeb the tower is giving a false "positive?" 


Thanks, that was all done for Alriand's player (who during the "child" encounter kept yelling RUN! don't stop at the other players)   

Happy holiday to you too.   Mine was happy as my wife actually got me gaming related stuff for X-mas, for the first time in 6 years.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Dec 26, 2003)

Rebrey reconsiders approaching the child, his detect evil ability has given him a splitting headache. Unsure whether the child or the tower was giving him the reading, Rebrey turns his back to follow Gothmog and Tharhack up the staircase. Rebrey hears a growling from behind him, turning he catches a glimpse of a small skeleton leaping through the air, blazing red eyes and a mouth filled with needle-like teeth bear down on Rebrey. With no time to draw his weapon, Rebrey throws his arms up to his face, as the skeletal child lands on Rebrey's head.

The smell of decaying flesh enters Rebrey's nostrils, trying to keep from gagging himself and trying to keep the thing off of him, proved to be more difficult than he thought. Pieces of dead skin flake off as Rebrey fights with the creature. Hearing the commotion, Gothmog and Tharhack retreat back down the stairs, to Rebrey's side. 

"What Rebrey do to little girl?" Gothmog asks

"Get it off me!" Rebrey shouts

Gothmog goes to reach form the small skeleton, and the child's skull rotates on it's spine to face Gothmog. It hisses at Gothmog and attempts to bite his hand whenever it draws near. Tharhack peers over the banister of the stairs, and can see the light from the fire dimming, not because it's going out, but because the number of zombies getting past the fire have clouded the light.

"We're about to get company real soon." Tharhack shouts to Gothmog, and Rebrey

The skeleton, turns it's attentions back to Rebrey and bites down on his forearm, sinking it's needle teeth down to his bone. Rebrey suddenly feels weak, his knees ache and his breathing becomes labored. Rebrey's legs wobble and he almost falls down. Gothmog tries again to dislodge to skeleton form Rebrey, this time instead of grabbing the skeleton, Gothmog rears back and throws a punch at the creature. The skeleton deftly dodges the blow, leaps off of Rebrey and starts up the steps towards Tharhack. The blow while missing the child, slams squarely into Rebrey's face, knocking him down and breaking his nose.

Tharhack was prepared for the little monster, and had already withdrawn Kord's holy symbol.

child of night
you will fear my light
return to your death
never again walk in undeath

Tharhack's body begins to glow, however it gives off no light. The skeleton screams, and tries to shield it's eyes, but the power of Kord shreds the child to ribbons. Skin and bone fly outward and cover the floor below the stairs.

Gothmog helps Rebrey up and apologizes for hitting him.

"Why didn't you do that earlier?" Rebrey asks

"I need to save as many attempts as I can. Who knows what we'll face further up." Tharhack answers

The trio climb about fifty steps, the light from the fire completely fades now, blinding Rebrey to the dark. The steps end in another landing, only this one has stairs leading off to the right and left.

"Which way?" Gothmog asks

"Right." Tharhack replies

"Why right?" Gothmog asks

"We've got two choices, and no time to debate it. Right we go." Tharhack answers

Gothmog carries Rebrey to the right stairs, and begins to ascend.

"This is a good sign." Tharhack states

"What is?" Rebrey asks

"These stairs are only four feet wide, that means the zombies will have to start bunching up, that should help if we have to stop and face them." Tharhack replies

******************************************************************************

The hooded jailor bends down and picks up what's left of Xanoniel's eyes, and eats them. Bits of dust fall from inside the hood, and land on the stone table next to Alriand. The stench from the man brings Alriand closer to full consciousness. Alriand looks back over at Emthur, who's staring intently into a crystal ball.

"Looks like there's a chance we may have visitors." Emthur states looking up at the jailor "Go and give them a personal greeting." 

The jailor grunts at Emthur and then leaves the room. 

"Are you a wizard?" Alriand asks

"Bah, a wizard? Such a boring moniker. I much prefer a sage of eternal life." Emthur answers proudly

"A witch sent me to kill you." Alriand tells Emthur

"Did she now? I see that all of your skill in that area has brought you to me bound and helpless, about to be part of the negative energy plane." Emthur answers with a smile

"I'll pass." Alriand answers

"Yes, you will. Pass into another state of being, maybe you'll meet up with your druid friend, and you two can pass eternity brushing up on your assassination skills." Emthur replies

"You realize you just killed the heir to an elven kingdom? There's going to be hell to pay when that comes out." Alriand tells Emthur

"Your friend was blubbering something along those lines when she passed to shadow, I also assume you'll be blubbering about something as your life is taken to fuel mine." Emthur states

"Look who's blabbering now." Alriand taunts Emthur

Emthur smiles at Alriand, "I don't  get much in the way of visitors, even ones with as bad an attitude as yours. I figure I owed you a proper explanation of what you're about to experience, but since you seem eager to go, we can start now." Emthur says walking over to the urn and raising his arms over it.

"That's not what I meant, we can still talk, you don't have to do this. Tharhack! Rebrey! Hurry!" Alriand shouts as the stone begins to vibrate and give off a low droning noise.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Dec 28, 2003)

The three men climb the narrow flight of stairs, Tharhack leading the way, followed by Rebrey, with Gothmog taking the rear. Although weakened, Rebrey demanded that he be allowed to traverse the stairs on his own power, and not under Gothmog's. 

"Shh, I heard a woman screaming. There it is again." Tharhack comments

"What are they saying?" Rebrey asked straining to hear as well

"I couldn't tell, we're close though, maybe only a floor below." Tharhack answers

The stairs twist upwards and end in a wooden door, shaped like a coffin.

"Quaint, must remind the owner of home." Tharhack comments about the door

Tharhack tries the knob, only to find it stuck in place. Using both hands, and some leverage, and Tharhack still can't get the knob to budge. Gothmog offers to try, and after a few choice words about the knob, Gothmog is able to twist the knob completely off. Gothmog hands the knob to Tharhack with a smile on his face.

"Here, Gothmog bring you piece of door TharHACK wanted." Gothmog tells Tharhack

Rebrey, thinking the door is now open, puts his hands up and walks into the still shut door. 

"Hey, the door is still shut" Rebrey comments, while Tharhack looks on in stunned silence. The only response he has for Gothmog is a "Thank you" to which Gothmog replies "Welcome."

"Gothmog not know you want door open, here Gothmog open for blind man." Gothmog slams his fist onto the door, causing the locking mechanism to break. The door, which was built to swing outward, now swings inward. 

A stench of wet earth, and rotting meat fills the air. Looking into the room, Gothmog sees a lone figure in the center of the circular room. It's face is shrouded by a hood, as it raises a bony finger at Gothmog, and motions for him to come inside.

"Smelly man in room want to fight." Gothmog says to the half-orc and Rebrey

Tharhack peers into the room, and then back down the staircase as the zombie horde plows up the stairs four by four. "I like the three to one odds better than one hundred to three."

"As do I." Rebrey replies.

Gothmog nods in agreement, then charges into the room. The Son of Kyuss waits until Gothmog is fully in the room, before lashing out with the spiked chain it held with it's opposite hand. The end of the chain slams into the side of Gothmog's face, cutting a gash into Gothmog's cheek and shattering his eardrum. Gothmog, however, remains undeterred by the surprise attack. Closing the distance in four steps, Gothmog brings his greatsword to bear against the jailor, sending a punishing blow down on the jailor's left arm. The sword however only manages to sink half in inch into the desiccated arm. Gothmog looks on in disbelief as he withdraws his blade, the jailor however seems to chuckle, and removes his hood to reveal the truth about his origins. 

"Another not-dead man." Gothmog shouts back at Tharhack and Rebrey. 

"You go next, after you get in, I'll follow and brace the door against the zombies." Rebrey tells Tharhack.

"You'll never hold it." Tharhack replies

"Well, you'll just have to hurry won't you." Rebrey answers, shoving Tharhack into the room

******************************************************************************************************

The headache inducing humming of the stone slab that Alriand is strapped to, couldn't drown out the commotion occurring outside the door to the room she was in. 

"La, La La, La la la. My friends are coming to recuse me, you're too late." Alriand taunts Emthur

"Too late for what? You're future has already been sealed, regardless of what walks through that door, your life-force will be feeding me for the rest of, well eternity." Emthur replies

Emthur begins chanting over the urn, Alriand feels a strange pull at her from a force under her. Feeling herself getting weaker by the second, Alriand calls out one last time for help. 

"Alriand?! I heard her." Tharhack yells

"GO! We got this." Rebrey yells back, as he props the door closed with his body.

Tharhack looks over to Gothmog, who nods in agreement, Tharhack then takes off for the door beyond the undead figure. The jailor seeing Tharhack's advance, brings the spiked chain back low, beginning an attempt to trip the cleric before he reaches the door. Seeing the chain go back, Gothmog leaps onto the Son of Kyuss, throwing it's wind-up off. The two creatures fall to the floor, as they both reach for each others throats.

Tharhack reaches the door, and throws it open. His eyes catch just a glimpse of the room, before a snaking black streak strikes Tharhack in the gut. The black lightning fills Tharhack with incredible cold, Tharhack feels himself falling even though his body remains standing. The smiling visage of Emthur looks on happily. 

Rebrey feels the negative energy behind him, turning his head, he sees Tharhack fall face first through the doorway. Turning again, he sees Gothmog trying the choke out the undead guy.

"You can't choke something that doesn't need to breathe." Rebrey yells at Gothmog

Gothmog looks down and sees that Rebrey's words are true, he also sees the worms writhing out of it's eye sockets and up Gothmog's arm. Panicking, Gothmog plants his left foot, and wings the undead man into the far wall. Unfazed, the Son of Kyuss rises to his feet immediately. Gothmog lets out a roar and throws his hand up at the creature, sending a stream of fire blazing into the man, igniting his tattered clothes and the fallen stack of books he landed in.

Emthur turns his attention back to Alriand, "I've always wanted a cleric for a servant, plus wraiths are so handy to have around."

Alriand's eyes roll to the back of her head, as the symbol carved into her chest begins to glow. Bursting forth from her fur vest, the symbol shines upon the ceiling.

"What's this?" Emthur stands momentarily confused, as the symbol burns a hole through ceiling, and into a room above.

Alriand begins to convulse as the symbol burns it's way through the top of the tower, letting light from the sun into the room. The room becomes awash with light, except for the urn with struggles to devour all of this new energy. Cracks begin to show along the side of the urn, as Emthur tries in vain to halt the process. Not knowing what else to do, Emthur raises the urn, and shatters it against the small table. 

There is a great updraft of wind almost as if all air was suddenly sucked out of the room, and then a huge explosion of energy, as Emthur is bathed in the dark glow of the negative material plane and the rest of the room is filled with positive energy. The energy shines out in the next room, causing the Son of Kyuss to disintegrate, and fueling the fire as it erupts into a huge wall of flame. Rebrey releases the door and the zombies push through only to be consumed by the pure light, the weakness incurred by the child's bite is washed away in the glow. Tharhack, whose body was awaiting the decay that came with rising as an undead, is instantly healed. 

Emthur watches in horror as the skin on his arms peel away, leaving the exposed muscles and tendons, which then dry up and begin flaking away. Soon all that's left is bone and a little flesh. The skin on his face shrinks and recedes, pulling away from his mouth his skin tears, ripping a huge gash across his head. His eyes spin vertically and sink into their sockets, they are replaced by two fine points of red light. Screaming from the pain Emthur grips his head, and pulls off his skin like a mask.

"No, no. It wasn't supposed to be like this." Emthur's agony soon turns to hatred as Tharhack stands and shakes his senses back to the present.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Dec 28, 2003)

Alriand is now posted:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1287630#post1287630post1287630


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Dec 29, 2003)

Emthur's eyes blaze with hate. Emthur throws the table against the near wall, his rage sends shards of wood cascading across the room. Alriand's body loses it's greenish tint, and becomes a gray, her brown eyes turn black. Her skin is fried off by the power of the negative energy, her blood coagulates and becomes black, heavy with death. Her heart, already black with selfishness, shrivels and beats no more. Alriand's world goes dark and she feels the stone below her give way, Alriand watches as she slips past her body and through the stone slab, looking up she sees her body wither into nothingness. Resigning herself to the end, Alriand watches as the last of the light winks out, and a deep red color wells up around her. Alriand feels heat, and hears countless screams below her.

Then, just as the heat, color, and screams begin to wrap themselves around Alriand, a shaft of light streaks down and envelopes Alriand in a fist of light. The fist tugs at her, and then she is sent hurtling upwards, The heat dissipates, the screams die off, and the red glow becomes dark again. Then the stone slab comes into view again, and Alriand slams into the desiccated body laying on the slab. The force of the thrust, causes Alriand's body to leap from the stone, and fly into the wall opposite the slab. 

Tharhack watches as Emthur mutters arcane words for a spell, bracing himself for another blast of a death bolt. Then Alriand jumps off the stone slab, and thuds into the wall to Tharhack's right. Emthur, startled by the movement from what he thought was a dead body, loses his concentration. 

The shaft of light, without Alriand to block it's path, comes into contact with the stone slab. The slab develops cracks that burst with a golden glow from within it's depths, and begins to spin clockwise on it's base. The warm light begins rotating around the room, whenever the light strikes Emthur, his bones singe and his robe smokes. Emthur recoils from the pain of the heavenly light, shielding his eyes, Emthur grabs his staff from against the wall. Tharhack rushes to Alriand's side and checks her for any signs of life, finding her still breathing, Tharhack lifts her into his arms. 

"I don't know what the hell kind of trick you pulled here, know this, my wrath is never ending. I have all the time in the world to break you. You faith is nothing compared to the power of death." Emthur tells Tharhack while the light falls upon him, sending little wisps of smoke off his body.

"No, I think it is you who have no power." Tharhack responds while slamming a fist into Emthur's jaw.

Emthur reels from the blow, taking two steps back and rising a bony hand to his skinless jaw. Emthur rubs his jaw, then begins to laugh, slow at first then building in volume and tempo. 

"Stupid half-breed, I have countless ways to kill you, but I have only one way to make you suffer." Emthur tells Tharhack, trying to get the half-orc to retreat before Emthur's powerlessness is exposed. The blast of negative energy must have affected Emthur's mind a tad, as he can't seem to recall any spells at the moment.

Tharhack hears Gothmog and Rebrey enter the room from behind him, and with Alriand slung over his left shoulder, Tharhack takes a long stride and backhands Emthur in the head again.

"While I admit to not being as worldly as you, I do know more than one way to kill you." Tharhack replies

"How did it feel? Death gripping your heart, your soul enslaved by an entity of pure evil. Your mind left to ponder the insanity of a cage with no bars." Emthur asks Tharhack, while he backs up to the only window in the room

"Tharhack we have to get out of here fast, and the way behind us is useless." Rebrey tells Tharhack

Tharhack swings at Emthur again, however this blow misses, but Emthur falls back and falls out the open window. Tharhack rushes to the window, peering down he watches as Emthur holds his staff perpendicular to the ground, mouths something, and then winks out of sight.

"&%#$@" Tharhack curses

"Gothmog hot, fire too close." Gothmog states while pointing at the next room which is ablaze in it's fiery glory. 

Tharhack points to the hole in the ceiling, and motions for everyone to get up through it.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Dec 31, 2003)

Gothmog helps Rebrey up the burned out hole in the ceiling, Rebrey then helps Gothmog up through the hole. Tharhack lifts Alriand up to Gothmog, and then ascends the opening himself. Rebrey takes a quick look around the crescent shaped room, noticing that one whole wall is covered in a giant map, the floor is littered with books and scroll cases. The ceiling of this room has also been compromised with a hole, at a slight angle to the one the party just came up through. Rebrey can see clouds through the hole above.

"Last stop, next floor roof." Rebrey tells the party

"Do you see any exits from this room?" Tharhack asks as he's pulled through the hole in the floor

"Well, there's still a hole in the ceiling." Rebrey answers

Tharhack and Gothmog take a glance around the room, looking for a door or corridor leading out of this room. Finding none, Tharhack bends down and picks up a scroll case. "Do these things come trapped?" Tharhack asks Gothmog

"What thing? Gothmog know nothing of trap." Gothmog responds

"Well," Tharhack says while removing one end of the metal tube. "Looks like it's not trapped." 

Reaching inside Tharhack pulls out a tattered scroll, unfurling it, Tharhack looks over the arcane runes. Unable to decipher the runes, Tharhack hands it over to Gothmog. "Are you able to read any of these?" Tharhack asks Gothmog

Gothmog takes the scroll and holds it up to the light streaming in from the hole in the ceiling. 

"Hmm, look like bunch of stick men dancing." Gothmog replies, having no idea what the scroll reads.

"Do you have any idea what it says?" Rebrey asks Gothmog

Gothmog holds the scroll to his ear, "paper not say anything" Gothmog states

Tharhack and Rebrey stare blankly at Gothmog, who lowers the scroll, and smiles. Tharhack scoops up an arm full of the scroll tubes, and asks Rebrey to do the same.

"Why? What good would that do us? Evil has been dealt a powerful blow here today, I say we burn these, then find a way to bring this whole place down." Rebrey offers

"Ambitious, although an undead wizard has as much time as he needs to find you, I think we should find him first." Tharhack advises

"Now that's ambitious, what gives you the impression we can take out a prepared wizard, let alone an undead one?" Rebrey asks

"Faith Rebrey, I know the four of us will be able to take out a cowardly hiding wizard, why I myself was smacking the guy around like a rag doll." Tharhack answers

"My faith tells me I am unprepared to deal with that menace at this time." Rebrey answers

"Gothmog know best way to kill enemy, find and kill root, body die." Gothmog announces

"The Tao of troll? Can't read but you spout wisdom as though it's as abundant as water?" Rebrey asks

"I think he has a point, Emthur went somewhere, and by creating a starting point, think of all the evil and undead we'd be laying waste to." Tharhack offers

"Now you're just being manipulative, although one cannot argue against the value of wisdom. What's the plan then?" Rebrey asks

"Collect as much as we can from here, and then hope something shows us where we should start looking." Tharhack answers

The three men pick through every tube, book, and scrap of paper they personally find interesting, and load up as much as they can carry in their arms. Tossing them through the hole in the ceiling and onto the roof. They then repeat the same process that brought them up the prior hole, and attain freedom from the tower, albeit over a mile from the ground.

Looking out at the surrounding land, they can see snow for as far as they can see, except for a dark streaky line leading away from the tower on the opposite side of where they entered it. It travels for a little bit, and then disappears into the snow.

"Gothmog think we need pretty horsey to fly us off." Gothmog says looking at Rebrey

"You have flying horse?" Tharhack inquires of Rebrey

"Yes, for in the service of my deity." Rebrey answers

"You've found a faith? That woman must've really messed you up." Tharhack replies

Rebrey removes the small figurine from a pocket, and rolls it in the palm of his hand. Tharhack goes to the edge of the tower top, and peers over.

"Long way down." Tharhack comments

"Yes," came a familiar but unwelcome voice.

Tharhack heard the voice the same time a force pushed into his back with enough effort to cause him to tumble over the edge. Gothmog turns and draws his greatsword in the same movement. Rebrey calls forth the pegasus and asks it to catch and retrieve Tharhack.

"The odds are a little more even now, eh, one more of you wouldn't hurt." Emthur's voice cracked in the wind.

Raising a bony hand to Rebrey, Emthur activates the power of a gold band on his ring finger. A powerful telekinetic force pushes at Rebrey's chest, carrying him out towards the lip of the roof. Gothmog throws up another flare this one aimed for Emthur, the flare temporarily dazes Emthur who momentarily ceases Rebrey's trip. Using the couple of seconds he has before Emthur snaps out of the daze, Gothmog bull rushes Emthur.


----------



## Jon Potter (Dec 31, 2003)

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> Using the couple of seconds he has before Emthur snaps out of the daze, Gothmog bull rushes Emthur.




This is the part where we all hope that Emthur's staff doesn't allow him to teleport (or dimension door, or whatever) more than once per day! How many d6's for a mile-long fall?

This situation kind of brings to mind the old story in Dragon Magazine about the party who killed Thor by pushing him off a cliff.    Of course, they got Mjolnir out of the deal, so maybe our heroes will find some nice magical goodies on Emthur's flattened corpse.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Dec 31, 2003)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> This is the part where we all hope that Emthur's staff doesn't allow him to teleport (or dimension door, or whatever) more than once per day! How many d6's for a mile-long fall?
> 
> This situation kind of brings to mind the old story in Dragon Magazine about the party who killed Thor by pushing him off a cliff.    Of course, they got Mjolnir out of the deal, so maybe our heroes will find some nice magical goodies on Emthur's flattened corpse.




Emthur's staff allows him to teleport 2/day. Once to his personal cache of magic, and then to the top of his tower. Loading up on rings, a girdle, a necklace, and one other magic item that plays an important part in the next update.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Dec 31, 2003)

Tharhack watches as the tower speeds up from behind him, refusing to turn over and watch his death come at him. He then catches a glimpse of a white horse with white wings speeding down the side of the tower heading after him, this causes Tharhack to look over at how far he has until he's paste and how much further the pegasus still has yet to go, to catch up to Tharhack. Tharhack prays as he freefalls down to the ground, watching as a cavern walls appear to either side of him, knowing that the end won't be long now. 

Gothmog slams into Emthur, causing Emthur to lose his concentration on pushing Rebrey over the edge as well. However instead of the wizard flying away from the half-troll and flying over the edge, Emthur merely glides along the tower roof, pushed along by Gothmog who was expecting a violent collision. Gothmog pushes Emthur over the edge of the tower, and watches as Emthur continues in a straight line off the edge of the tower for about five feet and hovers in midair. 

Emthur rotates in the air and points his ring at Gothmog, forcing his feet to slip out off of the tower and onto the non-supportive air, feeling himself fall, Gothmog flails his arms out and manages to grab hold of Emthur's boot covered left foot. Dangling in midair, Gothmog calls for help.

Rebrey recovers from the force of Emthur's ring, draws his crossbow, and begins to load it. 

Tharhack watches as the sun disappears behind the west tower flanking mountain, the sides of the cavern  also darken the area. The cavern walls are dark with deep reds along with black streaks that meander through the red. The pegasus gains ground on Tharhack, but Tharhack believes it to be too little too late. Unsure of whether he wants his eyes open or shut when he creates his own crater, Tharhack begins to count backwards from ten, as the pegasus gets about ten feet away from Tharhack.

"Well, my big trespasser, looks like you've created a messy situation for yourself." Emthur says to Gothmog.

Emthur looks up to see Rebrey aim his crossbow, Emthur throws open his arms, and taunts Rebrey with an open shot. Rebrey fires the bolt, it sails true towards Emthur's head, but just before it reaches it's target, it swerves and clangs off a silver breastplate worn by Emthur. Rebrey watches as the bolt tumbles from the armor, and begins to make it's mile long descent to the ground. 

Emthur, grabs something off his necklace, and tosses it over to Rebrey. Rebrey watches as the small glass ball arcs down to the tower roof. The glass ball strikes the tower's stone, and erupts in a huge blast of heat and fire, the hot air burns Rebrey's skin as it flings him backwards away from the epicenter of the blast. Rebrey lands on his back just a couple feet from the edge of the tower. Recovering Rebrey notices something amiss on the roof, Alriand's body is missing.

The pegasus attempts to extend it's legs out in an extended stride as it flies towards Tharhack hoping he can latch onto a leg or two, as the pegasus realizes getting under Tharhack is impossible now, there's just not enough time. Tharhack brushes against a hoof a couple of times with his finger tips, but is unable to get a handhold. Twenty feet from death, Tharhack manages to grab hold of the pegasus' kicking hooves, the pegasus uses Tharhack's weight to fly out away from the tower and out into the cavern. Trying to slow Tharhack's fall as gradual as possible, unfortunately there isn't enough room, and the pegasus drags Tharhack a good thirty feet before being able to pull up far enough to get him off the ground. Tharhack's back is burned with friction and peeled from the rough stones on the pass floor. This causes Tharhack to lose his grip and fall to the ground, and roll to a stop, heart pounding but still alive. 

Rebrey sensing that Tharhack has been saved from plummeting to death, recalls the pegasus back to the tower, just prior to Tharhack dropping to the ground. The pegasus thus obeys Rebrey and begins to return to the rooftop. 

Gothmog grabs Emthur's right leg with his left hand, and begins to ascend Emthur's legs. Emthur grabs another glass ball from his necklace and throws it to the tower's roof, Rebrey watches as another glass ball falls to the stone, Rebrey covers his eyes and braces for an impact he hoped wouldn't send him over the edge of the tower. The glass ball strikes the stone and a brilliant flash of light erupts around Rebrey, then disappears as quickly as it arrived. Feeling no heat, hearing no fire, and feeling no concussive force, Rebrey uncovers his eyes to see that instead of a broken ball of glass, there stands a tall lizard like biped. Long fingers end in claws, two small tendrils flank each side of it's mouth that's filled with sharp pointed teeth. It hisses at Rebrey and leaps to attack. 

Tharhack manages through clenched teeth to mutter out a cure moderate spell on himself, stopping the bleeding and numbing enough of the pain for him to stand up. Tharhack surmises that he's about in the middle of the crevasse, tower at one end, and at the other a huge skull sits on the path. The skull's eyes shine with a white-blue light that gives Tharhack a feeling of inner peace, and calmness. Tharhack looks back up the tower to the roof, but can't make out anything. Tharhack turns to the skull and starts off towards it. 

Gothmog feels his hands becoming numb with cold, he can no longer feel his fingers gripping onto Emthur's meatless legs. The cold begins traveling up to his wrists, and he wonders just how long he'll be able to hold out, when he sees a smaller body float up behind Emthur.

Emthur, sensing another behind him, twists his head around to look behind him. Emthur stares into the soulless pits of Alriand's eyes, as she drifts alongside Emthur. 

"My, my. Learn some new tricks have we? Or did you just steal mine?" Emthur says growing more angry with each word

Alriand remains silent, lowering herself down to Gothmog's level, she withdraws her dagger from her belt. Looking into Gothmog's eyes, Alriand begs him for trust, and then cuts off the boot on Emthur's right leg. Emthur lists to right, pulled down by Gothmog's weight. 

"What are you doing?!" Emthur shouts, as Alriand cuts off the Left boot. 

Gothmog, and Emthur immediately begin their mile long descent. Alriand flies off after Gothmog.


----------



## Jon Potter (Dec 31, 2003)

NICE!!

Very clever on Alriand's part, but how is she able to fly? I took a look at the half-vampire template in B&B and didn't see anything approximating this ability. Is Daywalker a different template from another source?

Whatever the case, cutting off the boots was very clever!

And I thought I'd never have anything nice to say about Alriand.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Dec 31, 2003)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> NICE!!
> 
> Very clever on Alriand's part, but how is she able to fly? I took a look at the half-vampire template in B&B and didn't see anything approximating this ability. Is Daywalker a different template from another source?
> 
> ...




Use Magic Device, she's woke up the round before the fireball went off. Evasion allowed her to not take any damage, she had been lain out next to the hole, so we decided that she jumped down when she saw the glass ball coming down. I had a list of every scroll in that room, rolling randomly she found the fly spell in 2 rounds, cast it, and flew out while Rebrey was covering his eyes hoping for the best. 

Alriand is actually a Daywalker from Fang & Fury (also by G.R.), which also shifted her alignment from NE to CN (funny she becomes a half-vampire and her alignment shifts away from evil). She's become less of a selfish individual and more of a self-preserving person. I really like this version of the half-vampire better, greater roleplaying chances.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Jan 2, 2004)

Gothmog falls like boulder, easily passing Emthur on his way to the ground, followed by Alriand. Quickly gaining ground, Alriand speeds past the flapping robes and flailing bones of Emthur, Emthur turns his head to watch Alriand with blazing eyes. Pointing his staff at Alriand, he mutters the activation word, and Alriand loses control of her descent. Alriand felt the spell dissipate, now falling she begins to panic, as she slows up a bit from the air friction. Trying to spread herself out to slow the fall even further, Alriand only manages to send herself into a end-over-end spinning descent. Emthur smiled on the inside, knowing he'd survive the fall regardless of the damage done to his skeleton, these two thieves however were going to be wiped off the face of existence.

The creature leaps onto Rebrey lashing out with it's claws, digging into his leather armor, the creature rips a large section of the armor off of Rebrey's chest, along with some flesh. Rebrey tries to grip his heavy flail, but the creature pins Rebrey to the stone, his arm bent back behind him in a painful pose. Leaning in close, the creature lets it's tendrils caress Rebrey's checks, it's snake like eyes reflect the anguish on Rebrey's face within it's dark pupils. It's mouth opens, and Rebrey swears he can hear the saliva of the creature being sucked back down it's throat. The creature raises it's left arm flares out it's fingers, showing off it's claws, it's hand starts it's vicious attack. The creature's attention however is diverted as the pegasus shoots up over the tower roof, just to the left of the creature. Startled the creature loosens it's grip of Rebrey enough to allow him to kick the beast off him. The creature tumbles backward, and like a cat lands on it's feet. 

The pegasus flies over the roof, and begins it's quick trek down the front side, towards the falling Gothmog and Alriand. 

Rebrey draws his heavy flail, and gets to his knees, as the creature leaps again at Rebrey's chest. Rebrey swings his flail into the side of the creature, deflecting it's path enough so that it lands next to him, as opposed to on him. Their eyes lock, and mutual hatred follows between them. Rebrey rises to his feet first, and slams the head of flail into the left shoulder of the creature. The creature rolls with the blow and swipes Rebrey with it's right claw, latching onto the leather on his right leg. Digging it's nails into Rebrey's leg under the leather, the creature pulls itself up to it's knees, and bites at Rebrey's hip, only getting a small bit of leather in it's teeth though. Dislodging it's claws from Rebrey's leg the creature stands to face him again. Rebrey's chest wound has bled enough to start dripping off of his belt, and land on the stone beneath him. Rebrey hears the creature suck some more saliva back, as it watches the red blood begin to pool. 

Rebrey swings his flail low this time, taking out the right knee of the creature, and tripping it backwards, as it grabs it's knee in pain. The creature swings at Rebrey, more to keep him away than to hit anything. Rebrey patiently waits for the creature to make it's move, the creature tries to rise to it's feet, and Rebrey brings the flail to bear against it's left shoulder again, and then swings back around and slams the head of the flail into the back of the creature's head, sending a spray of red blood into the air. The creature screams and tries to back away from Rebrey, rolling to it's right to give itself more distance, it rolls right off the roof. Reaching back the creature manages to get a hand on the roof, and hold on. However it's his left hand, whose shoulder was twice damaged by Rebrey, and before Rebrey can reach the edge, the creature's weight pulls it's hand off. Rebrey watches as the beast falls, screaming as it goes.

Tharhack runs as fast as his battered body will take him towards the huge skull, something in him tells him he will find sanctuary it that place of death. Tharhack hears a faint scream behind him, not wanting to look behind him to see who it was, Tharhack presses on. Tharhack reaches a small paved path that inclines up to and into the mouth of the skull, which is open slightly, showing a set of ivory doors with a misshapen hole in the middle of them, where the doors meet. Walking up the incline, Tharhack looks up and sees the odd light streaming out from the skulls eye sockets envelope him. Feeling a strange sense of anxiety and peace simultaneously, Tharhack can see now that the doors do not have a hole in them at all, there is a human body embedded into the doors. One half in the left door, the other half in the right door, the head of the man sits right on the crack separating the doors. 

The pegasus flies as fast as it's magical wings will take it, flying past Emthur, the pegasus gives a snort and continues on towards Gothmog and Alriand. The magical horse realizing that with Alriand in a tailspin, and Gothmog hurtling to the ground like a brick, that only one can be saved. Conveying that sentiment to Rebrey, Rebrey contemplates, then asks the horse a question. Without answering, the horse flies past Alriand, on it's way to Gothmog. Alriand realizing what this means, for the first time cries a tear from her heart, as she watches the pegasus reach Gothmog only a hundred feet from the ground. Gothmog grabs a hold of the horse's midsection, as the pegasus tries to slow their descent, the pegasus also moves out to position itself between the ground and Alriand's line of descent. Gothmog looks up and watches as Alriand come quickly into view, Gothmog straddles the pegasus and opens his arms for Alriand to fall into. 

Alriand sees the huge man open his arms, and she aims for his chest, slamming into his chest. The pegasus tries it's best to slow down with the added weight, it sends it's answer back to Rebrey. The three of them slam into the ground, the response come back to Rebrey "Yes, I can save them both, if I sacrifice myself." 

Gothmog lands back first, holding onto Alriand, as the pegasus lands head first, breaking it's enchantment.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Jan 6, 2004)

Rebrey stands upon the roof, watching wisps of black smoke rise from the hole in the roof. The warmth of the stone from the heat below, only rises to his ankles, as a biting cold breeze blows across his face. Not knowing the fate of Gothmog and Alriand, and unsure as to what Tharhack might be doing, Rebrey sits down on the roof. Watching the smoke puff out of the hole, Rebrey waits for the fire to die down, so that he can descend the tower. 

Emthur's body collides with the snowy ground, the three remaining glass balls on his necklace all explode at once. The wind whips up around Emthur's broken body, picking up snow and pieces of decaying body parts, sleet begins to fall through the whirlwind. Bolts of lightening crackle in the spaces between debris, giving the ice storm an electric blue tinge as it grows in size. Lightning rains down from the black cloud twisting above Emthur, mounds of snow are vaporized from the heat of the electrical strikes. 

Alriand felt the sting of ice chips bouncing off of her face, and opened her eyes to find herself cradled in Gothmog's arms. She could still feel the breathing of the big man, relived that he had made it through, Alriand looks around for the pegasus. Alriand only spots a patch of disturbed grass and earth, where the snow seemed to have been shoveled away by something big. 

Alriand watches the light show within the raging sleet storm, she sees a dark figure walking towards her through the swirling chaos. Immediately fearing the worst, Alriand stands up, and tries to wake Gothmog. Alriand shakes Gothmog, then slaps him, but he's still knocked out. Turning back to the storm, Alriand watches as lightening strikes the figure, but it doesn't slow it's progress. During the time between lightening bursts, when the dark cloud drowns out all light under it, the figure seems to disappear from Alriand's vision. Even darkvision is unable to locate the figure, but once another bolt of lightening arcs through the cloud, the figure is visible again, even in darkvision.

The figure comes within forty feet of Alriand, Alriand can make out the jet black skin of the figure, it's head appears devoid of any hair. It's eyes appear to be all black, but it's teeth are a pale white, almost ghostly white. Alriand turns back to Gothmog and begins shaking him violently, trying to get him to come to, but the half-troll remains unaffected. Alriand turns back to the figure, but can't seem to locate it. Turning back to Gothmog, Alriand sees the figure leering over Gothmog's body. A foul stench emanates from it's body, it's skin is pulled tight across it's bones. It's eyes are pitch black, it opens it's very wide mouth, and a snake like tongue slithers out from between it's teeth, the tongue drops down and licks the sweat off of Gothmog's forehead. 

"Get away!" Alriand screams at the creature

The creature though completely ignores Alriand, and with it's sharp claws, begins to remove Gothmog's stone armor plates. Alriand pushes the creature off of Gothmog, and imposes herself between the creature and Gothmog. The creature sits back up, and snakes it's three foot tongue out to Gothmog, Alriand slaps it away. The creature seems to not even notice Alriand's presence, instead training all of it's focus on the unconscious Gothmog.

Tharhack makes his way up the ramp, and comes to the ivory doors, a human man is fused to the middle of both doors. Tharhack looks on in wonder and disbelief, Tharhack can hear the man snoring, so me must still be alive. Reaching a hand out to touch the man's head, causes the man to awake from his slumber.

"Kill me." The man says 

"Who are you? Why are you stuck there like that?" Tharhack asks

"Who..... am ..... I? Who? Whoo whoo. Owl, whoot owl." The man replies

"I don't understand. Is your name Owl?" Tharhack inquires

"Is today blue? Master doesn't like green, turns it white." The man replies

"You aren't making any sense, how can I get you out of the doors?" Tharhack asks

"Think you're a little bit closer to changing me? You're never winning me over, you're wasting time." comes the reply

"How long have you been here?" Tharhack tries another question

"Take all the pain away, I cannot stay my hand from reaching out, so that I can empower you for all eternity." answers the man

"You poor man, did Emthur do this to you?" Tharhack asks

"Look at what you've done to me. You've become my enemy, poisoning the world for me. Take away my everything, weakened as I am." the man replies

"You're a nut case. How do I get inside?" Tharhack asks

"Do you really think I covet like you do?" The man answers

Tharhack gives up trying to interrogate the man, and starts looking for a way to gain entry to the building. After a couple moments of searching, Tharhack locates a small lever to the right of the door.

"Don't touch that!" Shouts the man

Tharhack's hand jumps back, but then Tharhack theorizes that the man is delusional anyway, and reaches out again for the lever.

"I said don't touch that!" The man shouts at Tharhack again

"So, you can hold an intelligent conversation, why can't I touch it?" Tharhack asks

"I stand on the brink of your mind, living inside a nightmare from which I just cannot awaken." Comes the response

Fed up, Tharhack pulls the lever down. The doors begin to creak, and dust drops from the doorframe above the doors. The man lets out a terrible scream, as his body is torn in two by the separating doors. Blood flows from the two halves, and quickly floods the landing in front of the doors. Tharhack startled by the scene, quickly returns the lever in the upright position. The doors closes again, and like a zipper, the man is returned whole again.

"I told you to not touch that!" The man yells at Tharhack

Standing in an inch of fresh blood, Tharhack removes his hand from the lever, and stares at the man.


----------



## Jon Potter (Jan 6, 2004)

Very intiguing! And Very, *VERY* weird!

I mean that in a good way, of course.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Jan 6, 2004)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> Very intiguing! And Very, *VERY* weird!
> 
> I mean that in a good way, of course.




Yes, very interesting alarm system.   

What would someone keep locked behind a door like that? Unfortunately Tharhack is just too impatient to listen to the clues.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Jan 7, 2004)

Alriand stares the creature down, it's black eyes ignore the elf, and intently watch the respiration of Gothmog. Alriand looks on the ground around Gothmog, looking for her dagger that was lost when the two hit the ground. Unable to locate any weapon, Alriand turns back to the creature, only to find it has disappeared once again. 

Alriand scans the area, looking behind her, she sees Gothmog's body rising off the ground. Looking up Alriand sees the creature hovering in the air, black tongue licking the breeze. Alriand leaps up, and grabs a hold of Gothmog as he continues to rise. Alriand's heart pounds as she climbs onto Gothmog, and stands on his chest, looking up at the creature. Alriand clenches her fists waiting for the right moment to spring upon the beast. Alriand's elongated and supernaturally hardened nails dig into her palm, creating a small drip of blood onto Gothmog's chest. Licking her new incisors, Alriand's mouth waters with the promise of fresh blood, as she eyes the creature above her.

"What in Kord's name has been done to you?" Tharhack questions the man

"Oh, she was beautiful, so beautiful." The man answers

"Who was?" Tharhack asks

"Her hair it was like a swollen sun melting on the horizon." comes the reply

"This isn't getting me any nearer to helping you, how can I break your curse?" Tharhack asks

"A living flame, impossible to resist. Burning me deep with every stare from her lips." The man answers

Tharhack grabs the man's head, "Who are you?!" Tharhack demands

"I am haunted." The man replies, waits a moment and then continues "by her"

"Who or what put you here?" Tharhack asks getting more impatient

"From the window panes, a green mist swirls, is it a shadow of reflection? This apparition in moon beams bathed. A voice like wind through trees beckons, an odor fills my presence, of a freshly dug grave and death and night. These things are her essence, she is lust incarnate." The man answers staring blankly.

"You were weak, and you were seduced in more ways than one. Who did you betray?" Tharhack asks

"She'll invade your sleep with tumescent intentions, Hades I'm sure must be missing a demon." Comes the reply

"Once again, you're not helping." Tharhack states

"I hate the morning." The man answers

Tharhack grabs the lever

"Hey! Don't touch that." The man shouts

"What is this place?" Tharhack demands

"Some call it the greatest treasure, others call it pure hell. Either way, when you're done reflecting, you'll be a new man. You'd probably enjoy the experience, they tried to get her to do it, but she was too quick for them. Now they stew and marinate within themselves, getting closer to the truth, but farther away from reality." The man answers

"Can I help you?" Tharhack asks

"In order to see you must blind the head. Only in the blackness of dark, will she come." The man responds

Tharhack pulls the lever down, the doors groan in protest again, and the man screams in pain. His body is stretched to it's limit, and when the skin can no longer maintain it's composure, it tears. The sound of ripping skin echoes in the small entryway, arterial blood pumps out onto the doors and ground beneath the man, his aorta is yanked from his heart like a plug. The last bit of flesh tears off as his screams die away into silence. Tharhack walks through the shallow pool of blood, and through the opened doors.

The room beyond, is shaped like a the interior of a mouth. The ceiling is ribbed shaped with a decline running the length of the ceiling from "teeth" to a ladder resting against the far wall. There are no other exits from this room, nor is there any sound.

"Hello?" Tharhack's voice echoes off the walls

A sound, like the scamper of little feet on stone, starts from just behind Tharhack and travels along the floor on the room above him. It sounds like the person is running, all the way to the opening above the ladder, some fifty feet from where Tharhack stands. Whatever lives here now, apparently is curious, or maybe devious. Tharhack stares at the ladder, watching for signs of movement. Watching, waiting, hoping, alone.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Jan 7, 2004)

*Question for the readers*

Would you like/prefer that I post any new monsters/bad guys/NPCs that the group meets, and assume it's wanted, or would you prefer I wait until there's a request for such a posting? The two creatures fought in the past couple of updates are updated from 1st Ed (non-TSR) DnD. There will be another "creature" met soon, that is from a non-D20 source (but still a fantasy source).

I just wanted to know if I should go ahead and place them in the Rogue's Gallery, or not. I didn't know if the handful of readers cared one way or another.   

I can do the monsters in stat block form, for those of you that wish to use them in your games. 

Thanks for reading.   
H.M.


----------



## MichaelH (Jan 7, 2004)

I would prefer that you just go ahead and post them in the Rogues Gallery.  I am really enjoying your SH.  I look for an update almost everyday.  Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## Jon Potter (Jan 7, 2004)

What MichaelH said. Every word of it. 

I'll add that I would like to see the stat blocks for possible integration into my own game. Maybe we can get a little Story Hour synergy going.


----------



## Ed Cha (Jan 8, 2004)

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> Emthur left the only home he'd known for the past forty years, without the knowledge of what became of his traitorous apprentice Raziel.




LOL!  Superb link between homebrew and published material. This is one thing that separates good and great GMs-- the ability to tie things together _well_. Very nice!

You've done an especially fantastic job with Raziel making her far more interesting and colorful than anything I'd imagined myself! She is both venomous and comedic.  

Excellent dialogue on all the characters so far, by the way.


----------



## Ed Cha (Jan 8, 2004)

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> "Stupid half-breed, I have countless ways to kill you, but I have only one way to make you suffer." Emthur tells Tharhack, trying to get the half-orc to retreat before Emthur's powerlessness is exposed. The blast of negative energy must have affected Emthur's mind a tad, as he can't seem to recall any spells at the moment.




Funny thing is, Tharhack appears to be one of the most intelligent characters in the story.  I really like his interaction with other characters as he seems to develop a relationship with each one in different ways. 

I'm kind of sad Alriand is gone now. She was hilarious!  How often are the PCs killed? It seems like your players don't mind starting new characters.

Is Gothmog a PC? I think I must have missed something there. His entry is definitely one of my favorites.  

The Rebrey dialogue was amazing. Very inspiring stuff. I'll have to do something like that, too, sometime. Are you mixing pantheons though? If so, is there a specific cultural background that you are using most often? Can you tell more about your campaign setting, in general? 

Keep up the good work. This is reading like a real fantasy novel!


----------



## pogre (Jan 8, 2004)

HM,

After hearing about your hard conversion work tonight I would vote to see the foes in the Rogues' Gallery as well.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Jan 8, 2004)

Ed Cha said:
			
		

> I'm kind of sad Alriand is gone now. She was hilarious!  How often are the PCs killed? It seems like your players don't mind starting new characters.
> 
> Is Gothmog a PC? I think I must have missed something there. His entry is definitely one of my favorites.
> 
> ...




Alriand's not "dead" although some "things" see her as that way. Gothmog is Bimbar's/Xanoniel's replacement.

I use Norse vs. Greek in that they hate each other. Then there are the non-commited (the PHB gods, and a few select ones from the Norse and Greek myhos). While using a homebrew pantheon has much advantages, I used a background that was already there, and tweaked it. 

I'm not even the best DM I know, I got the chance to play in a game on Dec. 29th, and I was just in awe of the DM and some of the players. I just try to learn as much as I can and use that to better my game.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Jan 8, 2004)

With a 3 - 0 vote, I will start tonight posting the Mohrghoul and the "lizard" creature tonight. I will post in stat block form for any of you to use.   These two monsters are from a set of books called "All the World's Monsters" printed by Chaosium in 1977. (so it was done in 1st edition format, and if any of you have coverted from 1st edition, I sympathize with you.)

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Jan 8, 2004)

Tharhack pauses and listens for any further noises, The doors begin to shut, and Tharhack jumps form the sudden sound. He watches as the doors close, and the man is remade whole again. 

"I hope you're on good terms with your god, because you'll he his help to retrieve you from where you're going." The man shouts through the other side of the door. 

Tharhack ignores the man's warning, and walks to his right until he gets to the wall on that side of the room. Feeling the wall, Tharhack determines that it is most likely made of bone. Tharhack ponders whether the skull is from some gigantic being, or if it was made from the bones of thousands of individuals. Shuddering at either thought, Tharhack lets his vision fall to the floor, the whole floor is made out of some kind of reflective material. Reaching down and feeling it, Tharhack has no idea what it could be made of, it doesn't sound or feel like metal. Tharhack tries to scrape it with his spiked gauntlets, but he only manages to dull the point on the spike. Tharhack pounds a fist into the floor, no sound is made, nor is there any discernable injury to the floor.

Rising, Tharhack walks along the wall as it curls towards the ladder at the rear of the room. Tharhack stops about ten feet from the ladder, bending down, he tries to get and angle to look up the opening at whomever made the footstep sounds. Seeing nothing, Tharhack stands, and then notices a reflection on the floor under the ladder. A small creature, about the size of a monkey, hairless, with red eyes, and white skin, peers down from the opening trying to catch a glimpse of the visitor, before Tharhack knows of it's existence. 

Wishing he had a ranged weapon, Tharhack ponders his next move........

"I see you." Tharhack calls out

The animal, startled, ducks back behind the hole. Disappearing from Tharhack's view, Tharhack judges the ladder to be about twenty feet in height. Disappointed at that, because he wouldn't be able to make it up the ladder quick enough to avoid having the thing get a free shot on him. As Tharhack stares at the ladder, and the opening, he hears a sound like a wet mouth opening behind him. Before he can turn around, the small creature claws at the back of Tharhack's neck, and bites into his shoulder. Roaring out loud, Tharhack reaches back for the thing, only to find it's disappeared. 

Tharhack pulls his hand away and rubs the blood between his fingers, his vision is instantly pulled beyond his fingers, as the creature appears in front of him, and chomps down on Tharhack's knee, while raking it's claws across Tharhack's waist. Tharhack backhands the animal's head with his gauntlet, The creature releases it's hold on Tharhack's knee, and winks away again. 

"Great, damn thing blinks." Tharhack mutters while attending to his bleeding knee

Tharhack twists around quickly, paranoid that the creature was plotting another attack. Relieved that it wasn't there, Tharhack quickly twists back again, expecting it to be in front of him. But, he finds himself alone once again.

"Probably only does it two or three times a day." Tharhack thinks aloud, "well I sure as heck am not climbing those stairs and into an ambush." 

Tharhack limps back to the entry doors, and searches for a knob, latch, lever that will allow him to re-open the doors. Finding none, Tharhack asks the man in the door.

"Where's the exit button?" Tharhack asks

"The is no exit from yourself, your stuck with you, I'm stuck with you, we're all stuck together. Say, since you're back there, how's my butt look? I haven't eaten anything in decades, I hope it's not too bony.” The man replies

“There has to be a way out, there’s a way in.” Tharhack states

“Once you are insane, can you go outsane? What would that be like?” The man replies

Fed up at his twisting replies, Tharhack ignores the man and tries to pry the doors open using his own hands.

“Try head butting then.” The man tells Tharhack

Thinking he’s getting somewhere, Tharhack bangs his head against the door.

“That doesn't’t work either.” Tharhack responds

“I know, didn't work for me either.” The man replies

“What? You’ve been playing with me the whole time!” Tharhack fumes, slamming a fist into the door

“Temper, temper. Keep it down, with all that banging you’re doing, you’re sure to wake them up. Then we’ll have to listen to them berate each other for months.” The man states

Tharhack’s frustration builds, until he has a moment of clarity.

“What’s your name?” Tharhack asks the man

“My name? What’s your name? and you never told me about my butt.” Comes the response

“I am and Tharhack Bonepounder, of the Bonepounder clan. My fath.” Tharhack’s answer is cut off

“Bonepounder huh? Well in that case I don’t want you looking at my butt.” The man replies

Rage boils up through the half-orc, biting it back, Tharhack manages to get out one more question.

“What is that thing upstairs?” Tharhack asks

“That’s the monkey on your back, just be glad you haven’t met chip yet, he’s a real pain in the shoulder if you know what I mean.” The man replies

“I’ve had enough with your games, I want to know how to get out of here, or I’m going to hammer you through the rest of the door.” Tharhack tells the man

“Beat’s me, I just live here.” Comes the reply, followed by an exasperated sigh from Tharhack.


----------



## Jon Potter (Jan 9, 2004)

Unlike Tharhack, I'm not too impatient to listen to the clues, but I must confess: I'm just as bewhildered as he. I thought vampire. Then I thought mirror of life trapping. Now I don't know what to think.

Confound you and your not-easily-solved mysteries!


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Jan 9, 2004)

Well, there's still a little more coversation yet to come, and here's a bigger hint:

Tharhack's conversations are with a man whose mind has split, and there's no 2 sides to his CN alignment. One is creative, the other crass, although they are both talking about the same people. There's a total of 5 people, 3 of which have been mentioned directly (although not named...... yet) and 2 of which have been mentioned indirectly (and this part is impossible to figure out with the current information) so after the next update, hopefully you'll be able to figure it out, unlike Tharhack.


Also I have posted the Morghoul:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1304479#post1304479


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Jan 9, 2004)

Tharhack takes a running start and tries to bull rush the doors, to no avail. 

"Hey! keep it down, I told you, you'll wake them up." The man yells at Tharhack

"Wake who up?" Tharhack asks leaning against the doors

"Go upstairs and see for yourself, I unfortunately have to keep staring at the stone floor out here, although the addition of all this new blood makes for a nice change of scenery. " Responds the man

"I'm not going upstairs, without a few new spell preparations." Tharhack replies

"I've never seen a half-orc wizard before, how did you break the literacy barrier?" Inquires the man

"I am neither a wizard, nor illiterate. I am a devout." Tharhack gets cut off again

"Druid. never seen a half-orc druid neither." Interjects the man

"I am not a druid either, I'm a" Tharhack gets interrupted again

"Bore, really you should get some new material if we're going to have these conversations until you succumb to death." Replies the man

"I will not die here." Tharhack states while pushing himself off the door

"Well, if you're too chicken to go upstairs, then you'll die somewhere between 3.8 and 5.2 days. I've kept track." The man replies

"How many people have been here before me?" Tharhack asks

"Hmm... one-hundred fifty eight, not including yourself." comes the man's reply

"What happened to them?" Tharhack asks

"They eventually went upstairs, sometimes when they're awake, you can still hear the screams as their souls continue to search for a way out. Very annoying even for one such as myself. Do you have any hocus pocus that will shut them up?" Asks the man

"Who is upstairs?" Tharhack asks

"You, in a couple of days." Answers the man

"Do you like this game? I amuse you for a couple of days, you drive me insane, and then I climb that ladder to my death?" Tharhack asks

"Game? This is no game, it's an epic ballad. A loser in love fell into lust, very tragic, brings me to tears every time she sings it." The man replies

"What are you talking about? You're all over the place, what the hell is upstairs?" Tharhack demands

"A great treasure, a great loss. Would you lose all that you are, for the chance to be more than you could ever be?" Asks the man

"Back to riddles are we?" Tharhack says

"The only riddle is the one you'll make for yourself. Which to choose, which to choose. All have ended up choosing the safest option, I wager you'll do the same." The man replies

"What? Maybe I should just tear the ladder down, so that no one goes upstairs ever again?" Tharhack states

"What are you talking about? You haven't gone mad already have you? You'll throw my whole calculation off." Replies the man

"Now you've done it, I'm going to go sit against the wall over here. Don't talk to me again." Tharhack answers as he begins to walk to the east wall.

"Stop me. Have you even thought how it is that you're even hearing me? Did you pay attention to how thick those doors are? Do you believe you're talking to the doorman? All you half-orcs really are dumb." Comes the reply

Tharhack stops walking and turns back to the door. Remembering how much of the man stuck through the front of the door, and how much is sticking through the back, Tharhack figures the doors to be six inches thick. 

"What are you?" Tharhack asks

"Finally a good question. I don't know, as long as I can remember I've always been here." Comes the reply

Tharhack starts to ask a question, but changes in mid thought and re-words it before asking it. "How should I get upstairs?" 

The voice snickers at the question. "Which floor are you trying to reach?" Comes the reply

Tharhack thinks "ok more than one floor, how can I word the next question." 

"I want to reach the eyes." Tharhack answers

"OK, follow my instructions very carefully. Put your arms out to your sides, and trust me. Now, bend your arm in toward your head, there you've reach the eyes." The man begins laughing hysterically

"I want to reach to one with hair, the color of the melting sun on the horizon." Tharhack yells

The voice stops laughing, followed by a brief silence, then the sound of crying. 

_"Now we're getting somewhere"_ Tharhack thinks 

"I want to see this great treasure." Tharhack calls out

"You'll have to get past them." The man answers between sobs.

Tharhack walks to the ladder, reaching out to grab a rung, and his hand passes right through the ladder. Looking up, Tharhack sees the red eyes of the little white monkey. Tell your master I'm coming.

"I'm waiting." A female's voice calls out from above and beyond the hole in the ceiling, sultry and breathy.


----------



## Jon Potter (Jan 9, 2004)

Very interesting.

I'm no closer to an answer, but I'm certainly intrigued.

I bet that Tharhack regrets running over here all by his lonesome right about now.

I know I would...


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Jan 9, 2004)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> Very interesting.
> 
> I'm no closer to an answer, but I'm certainly intrigued.
> 
> ...




Oh yes, Tharhack needs to remember he has 6 attributes not just 1, and that strength doesn't solve everything. 

Although in the game the doorman makes it sound as if he's a disembodied voice, it's still just the one man. I had to keep Tharhack from going to sulk in the corner, and keep feeding his player as much conversation as possible to help him get through what's to come. So, that brought him back to the door, and made him "think" he was talking to someone else.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Jan 9, 2004)

*Answers?*

"Oh no, now I'll have to listen to them bicker for months. Thanks, you've been a big help." The doorman sarcastically tells Tharhack

Ignoring the man, Tharhack starts gouging out hand and footholds into the wall behind the illusionary ladder.

"Aw, no be a good tate, and through down some rope for our visitor. Hurry before she wakes up."  the sultry voice commands

Tharhack watches as the small creature disappears from the hole, and seconds later a rope is lowered down the edge of the hole. 

"You may climb good sir, my tate will not attack you, do please join me. It has been years since my last visitor." states the same breathy voice

Tharhack tests the rope for strength, and then begins his forty foot climb up the threaded hemp. Reaching the top, Tharhack quickly pulls himself over the lip, and rolls to his right twice. Rising to his feet about five feet from the hole, Tharhack takes in the room's sights.

Two pulsating semi-transparent globes dominate most of the room, the globes have about a nine foot circumference. The ceiling of the room is lost in the darkness above the globes, in the right globe stands the most beautiful human Tharhack has ever seen. Dark hair cascades down her bare shoulders, the woman wears a fine dress inlaid with gold and platinum. The fabric is like nothing he's ever seen, the pattern on the dress seems to shift as the woman moves about within the globe. The woman smiles at Tharhack as his eyes pan over her. 

In-between the globes stands the little white menace, who's attacks Tharhack can still feel. 

The left globe contains a woman, whose hair is a vibrant reddish-orange. Like the color of the setting sun, she lays on her back on the globe's floor, asleep. This woman wears a very sheer, almost transparent negligee.

As Tharhack views the left globe, a soft bluish light begins to grow behind the white monkey. Tharhack's vision pans to the far side of the room, as ghostly apparitions begin to appear. Old, young, male, female, different races, different professions. The apparitions fill the back of the room, all one-hundred fifty eight of them. 

"Free me." The woman in the right globe, whose voice is the same sultry one he had just heard. "Free me, so that I may leave this accursed place."

"Why are you here?" Tharhack asks his voice echoes through the ghosts almost as if the ghosts themselves mouthed the same words.

"It's a very long story, I shall tell it to you once I can feel the wind in my face, the touch of another, and the smell of a lover." replies the woman on the right

"Who are you?" Tharhack asks, as his words come back as countless other's voices from the ghosts

"My name is Lorilei, and I have been forced to remain here for almost two centuries. Please free me." Lorilei pleads

"Who is she?" Tharhack asks pointing at the sleeping woman, his reply echoes from the ghosts again

"No one of consequence, just some tart who tried to usurped the love of my life form me. She's the reason I'm like this. In her spiteful heart she made a bargain, that as long as she was alive, I would be imprisoned here. Never again to see my lover's face, how I long to be back in his arms." Lorilei responds

"If you've been here for two hundred years, why hasn't she died yet?" Tharhack inquires

"She must be a fey or something like that, some imaginably long lived race. She sleeps while I exist in this torment." Lorilei replies

"What's with all the ghosts?" This question from Tharhack does not echo back from the ghosts

"They all made the wrong choice, and she killed them for it." Lorilei responds

"What choice is that?" Tharhack asks, a small echo is heard from the ghost gallery

"I don't know, I do not know what is in the room above me, the mechanism to release me is up there. It will release both of us at the same time." Lorilei responds

"Why does your pet attack all your potential rescuers?" Tharhack asks with no echo

"He is extremely protective, and he is not a pet. He is a gift from my lover, and he never ages." Lorilei replies

"What's the man in the door's story?" Tharhack's question echoes back at him

"He is her lover, when he spurned her for me, he was locked inside the door, never dying and always regenerating as long as he remains in the door." Lorilei answers

"So he's your lover?" Tharhack asks with about half the normal echoes

"No, he is a foolish boy, who thought that I would leave my lover. Sometimes the grass is dead on the other side, and you can't go back." Lorilei replies

"Is Emthur you lover?" Tharhack asks with very few echoes

"Ha! that foolish old man, never understood what a terrible plague he is very close to releasing upon the world. He only got out of here because he cheated, have you managed to kill him?" Lorilei's hatred for Emthur shown through her soft breathy voice.

"In a way, he's more than dead." Tharhack replies

"What's that supposed to mean?" Lorilei answers

"What's this great treasure the man downstairs was referring to?" Tharhack asks dodging Lorilei's question, and all the ghosts echo back this question.

"So you've come thinking you can liberate it? Is that so? There is no treasure, only a curse that will destroy the world. He tells people that just to get them up here, hoping they'll release is precious woman. And, they all believed him, look where they are now." Lorilei replies pointing towards the ghostly host

"If she's such a powerful wizard, why didn't she just kill you, and be done with it." Tharhack asks

"She's sadistic, she wishes to drive me mad with boredom and her incessant singing. To her this is a much more fitting end than death." Lorilei answers

Tharhack walks around the hole and over to the left side of the room, getting with twenty feet of the red headed woman.

"Don't wake her please, she'll never stop talking, besides she'll only try and get you to leave us alone." Lorilei pleads

Tharhack gets to within ten feet of the left globe, he can see the deep breathing of the sleeping woman, he also notices that the temperature has risen a good amount the closer he gets to the left globe. Tharhack can feel the very warm floor through his boots. Tharhack looks back at Lorilei, and watches as she turns to face him, and her dress changes patterns once again. Tharhack can't help but watch the hypnotic dance of the hues and designs on the dress. 

"What do I have to do?" Tharhack asks, the echo from the ghostly gallery is the loudest it's ever been, as if every ghost echoed those same words.

"Come closer, we don't want her to wake up and ruin everything." Lorilei answers


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Jan 10, 2004)

*New monster posted*

The tate is now posted:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1306461#post1306461


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Jan 11, 2004)

The great wraith has been posted, it has not appeared yet, but if you'd like to preview it:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=71892


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Jan 12, 2004)

Tharhack walks over to Lorilei, his skin feels the temperature drop as he crosses in front of the tate. Reaching Lorilei's prison Tharhack stands and awaits her orders, unconcerned with her new features. During Tharhack's trek across the floor, Lorilei shed her clothes dropping them to the floor and stepping out of them. Great bat like wings unfurl from her back, and two small horns protrude from her forehead. Her eyes glow orange as she awaits the flesh vessel to bring her another soul for her collection.

Tharhack walks up to the globe, just a fraction of an inch from it's surface, and stares blankly awaiting Lorilei's instructions.

"Good my pretty, very good." Lorilei licks her lips "I need you to follow my directions very carefully, we don't want something bad to happen to you if you mess up this little job do we?" 

Tharhack shakes his head no. 

"Good." Lorilei breathes heavy "I need you to go up those stairs beyond that disgrace of a woman." 

Tharhack nods in agreement, but continues to stare into Lorilei's demonic eyes.

"Once you reach the top of the stairs, you will be behind the blindingly annoying eyes of this place. On the wall opposite the eyes, you will find a stone throne, I need you to sit down on the stone throne. That's all you need to do." Lorilei tells Tharhack

Tharhack turns and begins his trek to the stairs, as he makes his way past the other globe Tharhack can tell that the temperature of the area near the globe has increased. The air and even the floor feel hot. Tharhack pauses as if a some thought or information was trying to tell him something. 

Lorilei notices the pause, "What's wrong my sweet? 

Tharhack's thought becomes lost under a massive block of suggestion, and he continues on his way towards the stairs. Lorilei watches as Tharhack disappears up the stone steps, then turns her attention to the sleeping woman.

"You get more clever with each sacrifice, I'll give you that. That just means your failures are even more glowing." Lorilei snickers "By the way, aren't you up earlier than usual?"

No response is returned, and the other woman remains laying on the floor of the globe.

"Hey could you flame on and get it a little hotter in here? Emthur has been keeping this place in perpetual winter for so long, I've forgotten what home feels like." Lorilei speaks

As Tharhack climbs the forty or so steps, he notices that the heat in the air has combined with the humidity in the air, to form moisture on the steps. The treacherous footing catches the charmed Tharhack unawares, and he slips on the third to last step from the top, falling forward and slamming his jaw onto the floor. Tharhack becomes temporarily dazed.

"I just want you to know that I think one-hundred sixty souls will be a nice sacrifice to my lord, in fact I think I'm going to be looked on most favorable. If you like I could put in a good word for you, who knows, maybe a dretch would like to start a harem?" Lorilei taunts the other woman

Still silence, from the other globe. 

"Such a loser, couldn't keep your love from me, couldn't save him from Emthur, and soon won't be able to even save yourself. Such a pitiful creature, tell me, how it is that you managed to even get to the mortal's plane? Let alone even convince one of these pathetic souls to even talk to you? I do hope the only reason you're here is because your kind couldn't stand looking at you any longer." Lorilei began turning up the insults as she's done for the past one-hundred years.

Tharhack shakes the fog from his thoughts, his fall to the wet stone floor has broken the succubi's charm on him. Tharhack remembers the physical change Lorilei went through, the instructions she gave him, and the increase in temperature. The other woman was trying to warn him, Tharhack wondered if all of the other guests who came before all feel into the same trap, and were now filling the ranks of the restless spirits.

Carefully pushing himself to his feet, Tharhack gets a good look around the floor. He spots the stone throne positioned so that anyone seated on it, would get a terrible view of the black tower at the other side of the canyon, by looking out through the nasal cavity. Tharhack then spots the eye sockets. A beautiful glowing bluish-white object hung in mid air in both eyes. Looking upon them, Tharhack was filled with a warm peaceful feeling. The pure peace that Tharhack felt, drew him towards the closest ladder which would take him to the object in the right eye. 

"What's taking him so long, can't a half-orc figure out how to sit in a chair? Tate go see what's taking him so long." Lorilei commands

The tate blinks his way to the stairs, and then up them. It doesn't see Tharhack anywhere, searching all around the throne area, the tate was about to give up when it heard Tharhack's voice coming from one of the eye sockets. Following the sound, the tate blinks it's way up to the level with Tharhack on it. 

Tharhack stares intently into the object, which has turned out to be the most massive diamond Tharhack is ever likely to see. Tharhack can see something inside the gem, a dark something, almost like the gem is a cocoon. Tharhack reaches out to touch the diamond, and the tate hisses and blinks infront of Tharhack. Startled Tharhack reflexively defends himself, throwing a swing from his fist at the tate, and missing. Tharhack's blow crashes into the gem. Bright light fills the area as cracks appear along the surface of the gem, The tate becomes blinded from the light which burns at it's very nature. Tharhack seems unaffected by the brightness of the light. 

The light dies down, and a hairy human male stands naked in the gem's place, Tharhack looks on in awe. The tate bumps into the wall a few times, unable to see where it's blinking too. The man looks over Tharhack with approval, then turns his attentions to the tate. The man's features undergo a change, as a coarse dark brown hair grows to cover his body, his nose becomes pronounced, like that of a pigs', his lower two incisor teeth grow so that they protrude from his mouth an inch or so. His muscles seem to grow before Tharhack's eyes, his feet become hooves, his ears become wider like that of a boar's. 

The tate blinks closer to Tharhack and the man, and as it blinks in next to the man, it gets a fist slammed into it's head. Immediately stunning it, the next fist creates a concave indentation on the tate's head. It's spark of life gone, the tate dissolves into the floor. The beast turns to Tharhack with deep blue eyes, and smiles. Tharhack feels safe here, somehow.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Jan 12, 2004)

"Who are you? How did you get here?" Tharhack asks the man

"I am Ageanent of the Boar clan, my clan was defeated on the field of battle, as per the custom of my clan my life became forfeit to the victor. A just man by the name of Mycilk, a powerful wizard, after I surrendered he cast a spell on me. He told me that I would find the peace I so longed for, then I was inside a glass chamber. I couldn't break any of the glass though, and I was trapped. Then on every face of the glass I was shown every deed of my life, the bad and good, and the outcome from that deed. For what seemed like an eternity, I watched as the families my tribe razed weep for their loss, I watched as my family members lives were wasted by my ambition. Even my own son's life.." Ageanent stops speaking as if caught in a memory

"I'm not fully understanding this, you were a prisoner. forced to relive your life?" Tharhack asks

"Not just to relive it, but to atone for it. I spent what seemed an eternity, reflecting on all my past mistakes. As I sat in reflection, I began to understand, to realize that my greed and blind ambition would drive all those I cared for away. I would stop at nothing to get want I want, even destroy my own son. I wept for many days. Then a miracle happened, I felt remorse and pity. Thoughts of mercy came to me, my heart longed for the love of life not for the blood of battle. The missing piece of my being that I thought I would find thru the death of others, came to me in the tears of my own pain. I renounced my former life, and the glass prison was filled with such a warm peaceful light, all the scars from my past life were erased as the light fell about me. I am no longer that man I once was, Mycilk has given me the opportunity to redeem myself, hopefully in the watchful eyes of my son." Ageanent finishes

"I have never heard of such magic that can redeem a soul, where is this Mycilk now?" Tharhack asks

"You do not know? I thought you were with him." Ageanent answers

"No, I am Tharhack priest of Kord. My friends came here to rescue one of our own from an evil wizard, who was using souls to create a means to become immortal." Tharhack replies

"What year is it?" Ageanent asks

"It is the tenth month in the year 1137." Tharhack answers

"Oh my, I have been away for three-hundred ninety years. Where is this place?" Ageanent asks

"We are approximately a ten day trek north of a little hamlet called Thumble, beyond that there is not much for almost twenty days." Tharhack replies

"What of the Blue Spire Mountains? and the river Tigoruth?" Ageanent inquires

"I know of no such places around here. Perhaps you were transported from Mycilk as well?" Tharhack offers

"This is most dizzying, I wish to see what became of my tribe, hopefully without me they faired better." Ageanent laments

"Don't be so hard on yourself, you've admitted your errors and that is the hardest step to take, join with me and I will help you find your former homeland. Together we shall make evil tremble before us, and crumble in our wake." Tharhack says while flexing for Ageanent

"It would be nice to have a fellow champion of honor to show me what has become of the world since I left it. I accept." Ageanent shakes Tharhack's hand and smiles.

"Do you know who or what is in the other gem?" Tharhack asks

"I do not, although there were two other gems in the room when I was transported inside mine. Perhaps we shall find others who have been given another chance like myself." Ageanent replies

The pair climb down the ladder, and then up the left ladder to the glowing gem in that eye socket. Tharhack and Ageanent look inside the diamond at the shifting pattern of darkness within.

"Oh my lord, I can't believe it." Ageanent stammers

"What? I see nothing but a mass of black pudding." Tharhack tells Ageanent

"You have to turn your head slightly and then bring your head either closer or further away from a facet slowly, then the image will appear." Ageanent comments

Tharhack does as described and his jaw drops and his eyes widen. "Is that what I think it is?"

"Yes, it appears to be." Ageanent answers

"If it works on that, then this truly is the greatest treasure. Imagine the good one could bring to the world." Tharhack states

"I wonder if it's finished with it's trial?" Ageanent ponders

"This would explain why the succubus is here, if this spell works on anything, then that would put a big damper on their evil plans." Tharhack thinks aloud "Things are starting to make a little more sense now "Well there's only one way to tell if it's worked or not, let's break it open." Tharhack says as he slams a fist into the gem, and white light streams out from the cracks along the gem's facets.

Lorilei waits as the minutes go by, waiting for something to happen. Not only has the half-orc's ghost not appeared alongside the rest of the ghosts, but her tate as yet to return as well. Frustrated at the lack of response, Lorilei throws a tantrum in her globe. The other woman hears her screaming, and realizes it's an angry scream, not one of Lorilei's jubilation shouts, the woman sits up and looks around. 

"Go back to sleep, you've gained nothing, just a little delay." Lorilei shouts

The other woman stands up, hearing panic in the voice of her cellmate. Smiling the woman allows a little hope to enter her heart, two-hundred years of listening and watching the succubus gain and gloat. Now it's time for Lorilei to feel defeat, now is the time to put all these waiting souls to eternal rest. Maybe this would be the one who would free her from her cell. 

More minutes go by, still with no tate, and no new ghost. Lorilei's temper rages within her confines.

"I've won, you got greedy. Your doom is coming, I'm going to rip out each of your ribs one-by-one, then burn your heart in a pyre between my two hands." The flame haired woman tells Lorilei

"You're full of feces, one-hundred years of silence and that's the best you can come up with? Pathetic, no wonder you lost your little human to me. I can still taste him on my tongue after all these years." Lorilei laughs at the other woman

Between the hands of the other woman, a small flame comes into existence, burning bright with the power of vengeance.


----------



## Jon Potter (Jan 13, 2004)

So what's in the other diamond?!!!

That would be a pretty world-shaking artifact if it worked on just anybody. Imagine:
"Here, Asmodeus. Could you hold this huge diamond for me?"

Of course, if it took 300+ years for an evil human to repent how much longer would it take for something truely evil by nature? Hmmm...

Come to think of it, Tharhack might have his spiked gauntlets full with whatever comes out of the cracked gem/prison.

More! More!


----------



## pogre (Jan 13, 2004)

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> "It would be nice to have a fellow champion of honor to show me what has become of the world since I left it. I accept." Ageanent shakes Tharhack's hand and smiles.




I love a good buddy film.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Jan 13, 2004)

Unaffected by the blinding light, Tharhack and Ageanent watch as a large creature forms out of light. Tharhack makes out the outline of huge wings unfolding off the creature's back, two wicked horns protrude from the outsides of his brows and point up to the ceiling at a forty-five degree angle. A thick tail snakes it's way around the creature's massive feet, the creature's color begins to show throw the white light. A deep red rust color outlined in black, begins to take the place of the light. Two sharp teeth point like tusks from it's upper jaw, down towards it's chin. Eyes the color of hot coals finally complete the visage.

Not one to fear anything, Tharhack feels his skin tighten and the hair on his neck become as ridged as a porcupines. Ageanent watches as the massive creature unfurls it's wings and stands erect, and thus blocks out all of the light streaming in from this eye socket. 

"Have you come to kill me?" The beast says in an old common dialect. 

Tharhack and Ageanent stand speechless, within an aura of utter reverence.

"No, I sense no evil about you. Has the time come for me to begin again?" The beast asks

"Begin what?" Tharhack blubbers out

"The time of repentance, I have much I wish to atone for. I have chosen a new outlook upon my life, and I have waited long enough." The beast replies

"How long were you in there?" Ageanent asks

"Four-hundred twenty five of your years, contemplating the meaning of evil, of good, and of neutrality. Only to discover I had chosen the easy path that never ends. I wish to be challenged, I wish for there to be finality. These cannot be accomplished sitting on a throne of bodies lording over a pit of conniving underlings, all of them wishing for a mistake from me to claim my place upon that throne. I had never known passion until I relived it through the eyes of a ghaele I strangled to death, I know now why they fight with a passion my legions will never come to know. I learned that mercy is for the strong, for if you can let your enemy go free knowing they were bested then your legacy will grow stronger through the embellishment of the tale. I remember everything, every soul, every body, every wish, every plead. To have a heart that within it beats the blood of compassion is very humbling, in a thousand years I was never bested, yet within my prison I fell and submitted to myself to one being I could not beat, myself." The beast answers

"I too was imprisoned, this man freed me, and I too wish to atone for my deeds." Ageanent tells the fiend

The beast looks Tharhack over, wicked eyes and a mouthful of teeth exude an aura of power and Tharhack feels that if it wanted to the fiend could rip his arms off and beat him to death with his own fists. 

"A priest? Tell me what to you see when you look into my being?" The beast asks leaning over so that it's head looks down perpendicular to Tharhack

Tharhack stumbles through a hasty _detect evil_, hands shaking, the result comes back as Tharhack hoped but not what he truly expected.

"Satisfied little one?" The beast asks Tharhack, who had never been called little before.

Ageanent waits for Tharhack to ease up on his fear level. Seeing Tharhack give a little smile to the beast, seems to cut the tension a little. 

"This magic Mycilk weaved, could reshape the world. Imagine helpful liches, compassionate beholders, fiends of mercy. The possibilities are endless." Ageanent says

"Who is this Mycilk you speak of?" The beast inquires

Tharhack and Ageanent look at each other before Ageanent speaks "Mycilk was the wizard who imprisoned my, I just assumed he was also the one who imprisoned you as well." 

"No, I was contained by an elven mage who got lucky. Although I am grateful for the result." The beast replies

"I am Tharhack Bonepounder." Tharhack offers the beast his hand

The creature looks over Tharhack's hand, and reaches his own out. "I am known as Empythacoreaus the Pain. Although I feel that I shall have to lose that moniker once I am amongst your people." Empythacoreaus answers

"Amongst.... my people?" Tharhack answers 

"You mean you plan on staying... here? and mingling?" Ageanent asks

"I can not go back to my former home, nor can I go to Mount Olympia and asks for admission." Empythacoreaus answers

"I see you point, but don't you think walking around looking like you just stepped out of a gate from hell, is really the best way to illicit help from a human?" Tharhack asks

"I am what I am, and I do not wish to hide behind a facade that is to deny what I have become, I am not naive to think that I will change anyone's perspective. Yet, I will show people that even in the pits of despair, redemption is possible." Empythacoreaus replies

Tharhack relates his tale of this edifice up to this point.

"A succubus? You were tempted by a succubus? and yet you were able to break it's charm. Impressive, although they are only half as good as my erinyes, they would've been bathing in your on blood as you happily slit your wrists for them." Empythacoreaus tells Tharhack

Tharhack shifts uncomfortably in his boots. Ageanent listens on in wonderment at news of the world, outside of his diamond prison. 

"I shall like to meet this succubus acquaintance of yours, one less succubus around help us all." Empythacoreaus says

"I shall like to meet this red headed woman you spoke of." Ageanent replies

"The shape changer wishes to make new friends immediately does he?" Empythacoreaus's response struck Tharhack as odd. How did the pit fiend know Ageanent was a shape changer, and what kind of shape changer, or was it some kind of inside joke relating to their imprisonment? Tharhack wasn't sure.


----------



## Jon Potter (Jan 13, 2004)

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> How did the pit fiend know Ageanent was a shape changer, and what kind of shape changer, or was it some kind of inside joke relating to their imprisonment?




Ageanent of the Boar clan? Hmmm... I wonder...


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Jan 13, 2004)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> Ageanent of the Boar clan? Hmmm... I wonder...




Well now that the diamond is open, what did you think was in there? 

Basically this what I deemed would happen to those subjected to a _Sanctify the Wicked_ spell. (from Book of Exalted Deeds) 

next up: The "other" woman.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Jan 14, 2004)

Empythacoreaus is now posted:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1313358#post1313358


----------



## Jon Potter (Jan 14, 2004)

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> Well now that the diamond is open, what did you think was in there?




I definitely thought Fiend, but certainly not one of that stature. As I was reading Empythacoreaus' description for a second I thought, "Oh oh! Red dragon!" Of course that was quickly replaced with, "Oh oh! Pit fiend!!!"   



> Basically this what I deemed would happen to those subjected to a _Sanctify the Wicked_ spell. (from Book of Exalted Deeds)




I picked up The Book of Vile Darkness, but didn't grab Exalted Deeds. Maybe I should.



			
				Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> next up: The "other" woman.




I can't wait.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Jan 14, 2004)

Your tate is dead and my salvation is at hand." The flame haired woman tells Lorilei

Lorilei fumes against the side of her globe rapping her fingers against it's solid wall. The ghost gallery stands as confused as the women, no one had ever not come back as a ghost.

********

The three men scour the stone throne looking for a way to disable it.

"Necromantic magic, interesting loop the person has ensorcelled into it, looks flawed though. Maybe a prototype." Empythacoreaus tells Tharhack and Ageanent

"You can tell all of that just by looking at it?" Tharhack asks amazed.

"Yes, when you're as old as I am, discerning patterns and probability become second nature. I could see the magic weaved into this throne with my eyes closed." Empythacoreaus answers

"Will destroying the throne release the ghosts?" Ageanent asks

"Let me rephrase your question for you. Will destroying the throne make the ghosts free willed? Yes, but I don't think that's a good idea." Empythacoreaus answers

"No, but I also will not allow them to remain in limbo. There must be a way to let them rest in piece." Tharhack responds

"Well, the succubus must've found a way to do something with the ghosts. If she sent you to your doom, instead of having you free her, then she might know how to get out of here. From there I can research how to send the ghosts on their way." Empythacoreaus replies

The three men agree, and head for the stairs down to the succubus.

"Look here, the floor and half of the wall is soaked with moisture. Oh, feel that heat. Was it this way when you arrived up these stairs?" Empythacoreaus asks Tharhack

"Yes, there also was a hot area around the other woman imprisoned downstairs." Tharhack answers

"Really, well I think she saved you. This is recent activity, the moisture hasn't always been here." Empythacoreaus tells Tharhack

Empythacoreaus grabs a hold of both men and flies down the stairs, startling both woman and the gallery.

"Yes, one-hundred fifty eight ghosts is quite a sight." Empythacoreaus comments

"I was worried about you, lover. What seems to be th." Lorilei's comment is dropped once the visage of Empythacoreaus comes into view.

"Silence demon! I have need of your answers." Empythacoreaus shouts at Lorilei

"Bah! I have nothing to say to you devil, you can rot in here with the rest of us for all I care." Lorilei answered

"Wrong! You have two choices, give me my answers and you shall perish at my hands, or not, and I shall send you to burn for eternity atop the peak of freezing Mount Olympus. Personally I would like to see you answer my questions." Empythacoreaus spreads his wings in an attempt to intimidate the succubus.

Ageanent spots the other woman alone in her globe. "Whoa Tharhack, you didn't say she was naked. Must be cold in there." Ageanent walks over to the globe and reaches his hand out to touch the globe, feeling it's magical surface.

The woman turns and stares into Ageanent's eyes, it is then that Ageanent sees the flame dancing between the woman's hands. Looking up at her face again, Ageanent watches as her hair seems to dance in rhythm with the flame. Ageanent backs away thinking it best not to get involved.

"Uh, she looks mad." Ageanent points out to Tharhack

Empythacoreaus steps to the other woman's globe, and speaking a language unknown to either Tharhack or Ageanent, converses with the woman. To Tharhack it sounds as though they are speaking a language that sounds like a crackling fire, lots of pops and even some sizzles. The woman's expression goes from fear to shock to disbelief, she glances at Tharhack and Ageanent as Empythacoreaus speaks to her. 

Ageanent smiles back at her and leans into Tharhack "What're they saying?" 

"I don't know, I have never heard that language spoken." Tharhack replies

"Wouldn't that mean she's a demon also?" Ageanent replies

"I don't think so, I don't speak infernal but I have heard it, and it has words. This is more like a campfire speaking." Tharhack answers

"It's not infernal, it's ignan the language of the flame." Empythacoreaus breaks into Tharhack and Ageanent's conversation

"Fire huh? I could have told you that, look how hot she is." Ageanent replies

"Do try to curtail your animal instincts boarman. Once we're out of here, I promise to find you a nice goat." Empythacoreaus tells Ageanent

"Really? So, what is she? A fire demon, a fire spirit?" Ageanent asks

"Fire nymph, and her name is Charekyal." Empythacoreaus relates as he's backing away from her globe, and making his way over to Lorilei, "and for almost two-hundred years," Empythacoreaus reaches Lorilei, "she's been keeping a ruse."

Lorilei screams at the mention of Charekyal's name "It was you! You imprisoned me here! I remember now, no wonder you never spoke your name to me nymph." Lorilei screams as Empythacoreaus makes his way over to her

Reaching Lorilei Empythacoreaus gives his offer one last time "How bout those answers now dretch?" 

"Go to heavens with you, you need me to get out of here. I'll make you a deal, free me so that I may tear that @#$#@ to pieces, and I will gladly show you the way out." Lorilei counters

"I don't need you to show me the way out." Empythacoreaus replies

"What... do you want then?" Lorilei's response came tentatively

"The souls, I want them freed." Empythacoreaus answers

Confused Lorilei looks at Tharhack and the hairy man standing next to him. "No deal." Lorilei tells the pit fiend

"I was hoping you'd say that." Empythacoreaus slams his fist and whips his tail onto the globe, causing the field to dissipate. With his free hand, Empythacoreaus grabs the succubus' throat, and slams her against the wall.

Looking down into the eyes of the very afraid demon, "Two hundred years, and all you had to do was have someone beat down the force cage, and you'd be free. Stupid demon." Empythacoreaus tells her.

Lorilei tries to wiggle and scratch at the pit fiend, but to no avail. Empythacoreaus eyes turn a bright white as a beam of pure goodness shoots from his eyes, melting Lorilei's head off her shoulders. Empythacoreaus releases the dead husk and it falls to the floor.

"One down." Empythacoreaus says, looking at the ghost gallery "Which of you wish to rest in piece?" 

Almost all of the ghost respond with a "Yes." 

"Good, I didn't want to have to destroy all of you." Empythacoreaus tells the ghosts

Tharhack, Ageanent, and Charekyal stand in awe.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Jan 15, 2004)

Charekyal is now posted:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1315326#post1315326post1315326


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Jan 15, 2004)

Spider Dragon has now been posted:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1315380#post1315380post1315380

Just a little foreshadowing


----------



## Jon Potter (Jan 15, 2004)

Hmmm...

Spider dragon...

I like it. I may have to steal that one.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Jan 15, 2004)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> Hmmm...
> 
> Spider dragon...
> 
> I like it. I may have to steal that one.




Feel free.   

Originally I was going to have drow or duergar riders, but I decided on somthing a little "bigger"   

Which only begs the question what do you do when your mount is smarter than you are?   

BTW the next update will be up very soon.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Jan 15, 2004)

The morghoul drops Gothmog as Alriand claws at the creature's eyes. The morghoul tries in vain to get Alriand off of it's back, Alriand sinks her teeth into the back of the morghoul. Gothmog hits the ground with a sickening thud. Unable to dislodge Alriand, the morghoul takes off in flight straight towards the tower.

Rebrey decides he's waited long enough and descends the hole in the roof although the air is heavy with smoke, it's not over powering yet. Rebrey just hopes he doesn't have to deal with any combat distractions on the way down. 

The morghoul turns it's body slightly and rams Alriand into the side of the tower with it's body. Alriand maintains her grip, even as the morghoul begins to fall. Alriand begins to drink up the inky black blood of the morghoul, sucking up the disgusting fluid like it was sugar to a fly. The morghoul hits the ground with Alriand riding it's back. Partially protected from the fall by the morghoul, Alriand rolls of the creature, and bends down, grabs the beast by the neck, and lifts it's neck to her lips. Driven on by a supernatural urge to feed off it's blood, Alriand sinks her teeth into it's shadowy flesh. 

Rebrey finally makes it out of the tower, and comes upon Alriand sitting with Gothmog laid out on the ground. Alriand's mouth is covered in a dark substance that seems to trail down the front of her neck. Another dark figure lays face down in the snow about forty feet from Rebrey's right. The handful of zombies Rebrey managed to kill prior to entering the tower, look like were fried by some great electrical force, and then frozen and snowed on again. Rebrey walks towards Alriand and Gothmog, and while yesterday he would've sworn Alriand had a black heart, now when her tried to read her aura he got a nonreading. Unsure of what that means Rebrey feels a little relieved that there's no inherent evil present within Alriand, at least that he could detect anyway. He still felt extremely uneasy around her, she was changed that was for sure, hoping for the better.

"I see you made it down safely, how bad is he hurt?" Rebrey asked Alriand

"I don't know, he's still breathing, but I think he's got a lot of broken bones, and I know he's bleeding internally." Alriand responds

"How do you know that?" Rebrey inquires almost not wanting to know the answer to that

"Every once in a while he'll cough up some blood, do you think he'll make it?" Alriand asks

"I'm a righteous defender of creation, not a cleric. I will say a prayer for him though." Rebrey tells Alriand

"Where's Tharhack?" Alriand asks

"On the other side of the tower. I don't know if he's waiting for us or if he's on his way, we'll have to decide that soon." Rebrey answers

Rebrey says a prayer for Gothmog, and goes to inspect the crash site of Emthur. Alriand stays behind to watch over Gothmog. Reaching the blasted site, Rebrey finds bones shattered and scattered all around a center of blackened earth. At the center is a lone skull, with a gray beard still attached. Rebrey turns to leave, but something catches his eye. Unable to put his finger on what, Rebrey stares at the skull, but sees nothing. He then notices that the pieces of bone that were sent flying into the snow, appear to have tracks behind them like they were dragged through the snow back towards the skull. Rebrey's heart drops, as he realizes that Emthur's body is reforming.

Rebrey gives the skull a couple whacks with his heavy flail, shattering it and scattering some of the pieces into the snow. Rebrey hurries back to Alriand.

"We have to get moving." Rebrey says putting an arm under Alriand's shoulder and lifting her up off the ground.

"Why what's wrong?" Alriand asks

"Emthur's not dead, and he'll be back for an encore. I don't know how long we have, but I don't want to be here when he awakens again." Rebrey replies

"What about Gothmog? He can't walk, and I'm not so sure we should be carrying him." Alriand asks

"We're going to have to risk carrying him. Lets try and build a stretcher or sled, that will help." Rebrey tells Alriand, who runs to the forest's edge looking for branches to be used by them.

******************************************************************

"Would it be safe to say you still have some anger issues?" Ageanent asks Empythacoreaus

The pit fiend snorts at the comment, then proceeds to Charekyal's globe and beats it down.

"Thank you for freeing me, I could never imagine that my master would decipher those notes, and then imagine the spell would even work. I am both pleased and saddened for you." Charekyal tells Empythacoreaus

"I suggest we leave this place, before something comes looking for their lost succubus." the pit fiend offers

"Agreed, although I still want to know what is on the top floor of this place." Tharhack announces

"The workshop is up there." Charekyal answers

The three men give each other a look, and each grins in unison.

"Really? Well, I think we should investigate this workshop. If the makings of this magic still exist in a readable form, I may have found my new purpose in life." Empythacoreaus replies

Not one to argue with a pit fiend, Ageanent heartedly agrees. Tharhack hopes the means to cast this spell have not been lost, and although the pit fiend appears to be redeemed. Tharhack wonders how easy it could be for the pit fiend to be tempted by hell. For he knows that hell will not stand for a righteous pit fiend, in fact maybe hell knows more than even the two known casters of this spell how this will turn out.

Empythacoreaus leads the way flying up the stairs carrying Charekyal, and reaching the level with the eye sockets, and waiting patiently for Tharhack and Ageanent to make their way up the stairs. Tharhack comes to the wet stones at the top of the stairs, and thanks Charekyal for saving his life. Charekyal smiles back.

"At least it worked." Charekyal replies

"That it did, I have many questions to ask you." Tharhack tells Charekyal

"Yes, I knew that you would. Let's wait until we are away from this place though, too many awful memories." Charekyal tells Tharhack, who nods in agreement.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Jan 16, 2004)

Indigon is now posted:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1317086#post1317086


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Jan 16, 2004)

Tharhack and the freed "prisoners" make their way to the fourth floor of the skull structure, the circular room at one time was probably amongst the finest research chambers on the prime. At some point there was a battle in this room, a few skeletons, coupled with strewn weapons, broken glass, scraps of aged parchment, and splinters of wood litter the floor. 

"This place is a mess, how are we to find anything here?" Ageanent asks

"My master kept his treasured possessions stashed away from those who would try and steal from him." Charekyal answers

The group fans out and begins rummaging through the litter, Tharhack notices that most of the skeletal remains are not human. The two closest to him both have a wicked scorpion-like tail.

"Looks like your master got someone's attention." Tharhack says to Charekyal while kicking a skeleton "Does anyone see a human's remains?"

"No." came the unanimous response, Tharhack wondered if what they were looking for had already been pillaged.

"Found it!" Charekyal called out, lifting up a plain dull metal cylinder about eighteen inches wide and three feet long.

"Don't you think they would've looked in there?" Tharhack asked

"This is a special hiding place." Charekyal replies. She turns the cylinder upside down, spins it half a full turn, then removes the base. 

Charekyal then pulls out an aged diary, and two glowing diamonds. Empythacoreaus reaches out for the diamonds and holds them up to his eyes. 

"Amazing." Is all the pit fiend says

After a five minutes of silence Ageanent speaks up, "so........ what's in them? Let's crack them open."

"Not here." Empythacoreaus replies

"What does that mean?" Tharhack asks

Empythacoreaus smiled at Tharhack, which did nothing but make Tharhack's stomach turn and think he must be insane, a pit fiend is smiling at me and I'm ok with that. Tharhack realized therapy was probably going to be in his near future.

The pit fiend walked over to Tharhack and offered the two gems to him."Keep these safe, I entrust these to you." Empythacoreaus tell Tharhack

"Aw.. come on. I want to know what they are." Ageanent pleads

Tharhack resists the temptation to look at gems and places each one in a separate pouch on his belt.

"Are you not curious?" Empythacoreaus asks

"I am, but I'm also trying to maintain some semblance that I control my actions." Tharhack answers

"I see, you think I allowed you to hold the gems, and not that I chose you to hold the gems. Would you prefer I give them to the shapechanger?" Empythacoreaus asks

"How do you know he's a shapechanger?" Tharhack asks

"When you've been around for thousands of years, you tend to pick up on these things." The pit fiend replies

Tharhack suddenly felt alone and paranoid. Listening to a creature of immense evil, who says Ageanent is a shapechanger who by their very nature are duplicit, and Charekyal who was able to lie to a succubus. 

Empythacoreaus left Tharhack to his thoughts, and approached Charekyal asking for the diary. Tharhack thought again about looking at the diamonds, but his mind didn't know if that what the fiend wanted him to do, or if the fiend really did want him to safeguard them. 

Tharhack thought about asking Kord for help, but Tharhack knew the response would be to just be strong. Unfortunately that wouldn't help, should he be strong enough to resist the temptation to look, or strong enough to deal with the consequences if he did look. 

Confused Tharhack sat on a broken bench deep in quiet thought.

"What's that?" Ageanent asked Empythacoreaus, who was handling the diary that Charekyal pulled from it's hiding place.

"This is what we came up here for, with this, the knowledge of the ancient high elves doesn't die with us. It also means we will be forever hunted." Empythacoreaus replies

"So, you intend on furthering the experiment?" Charekyal asks

"I intend on finding a way to finish what was started, I remember being in denial that I would ever see mercy as an option. With this we can make mercy a viable option, even for the lowly succubus." Empythacoreaus answers

Ageanent wonders away from everyone and rifles through some refuse along the walls, while digging through a pile of broken wood Ageanent feels a slight breeze coming from behind an interior section of wall. Bending down, Ageanent gets a good whiff of the air coming from under the wall.

"I found a false wall!" Ageanent calls out

Empythacoreaus and Charekyal join Ageanent by the wall.

"Where does this lead?" The pit fiend asks Charekyal

"I do not know, I have no recollection of there being anything behind this wall." Charekyal replies

Empythacoreaus motions for Charekyal and Ageanent to clear out of the way, and thrusts his fist through the fake wall. Empythacoreaus studies the stone wall on the opposite side of the room, and concludes it's a recent construction, probably within the last ten years or so.

"Must be that human mage, Emthur. He's the only one who's been here in that time." Charekyal answers

"That would be my guess as well, I wonder what's so important, that he would need to hide it in a place no mortal was likely to escape from?" Empythacoreaus wonders


----------



## Ed Cha (Jan 16, 2004)

You've got some interesting names. How do you come up with them? I've always been interested in naming conventions. In fact, I was going to write a book of names, but Gary Gygax's line (TLG's GFW) announced it and so I bowed out. I'm looking forward to their Book of Extraordinary Names though.


----------



## Jon Potter (Jan 17, 2004)

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> "Must be that human mage, Emthur. He's the only one who's been here in that time." Charekyal answers
> 
> "That would be my guess as well, I wonder what's so important, that he would need to hide it in a place no mortal was likely to escape from?" Empythacoreaus wonders




Hmmm... phylactery, perhaps?


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Jan 17, 2004)

Ed Cha said:
			
		

> You've got some interesting names. How do you come up with them? I've always been interested in naming conventions. In fact, I was going to write a book of names, but Gary Gygax's line (TLG's GFW) announced it and so I bowed out. I'm looking forward to their Book of Extraordinary Names though.




For most of them I used Jeff Hanson's NameGen which you can get from rpgnow.com? Empythacoreaus however I came up with, and yes I regret it. Having to write that thing out several times gets annoying.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Jan 17, 2004)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> Hmmm... phylactery, perhaps?




Actually, 

nope, that's not it.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Jan 18, 2004)

Another monster, the Marsan, is posted here:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1320911#post1320911post1320911


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Jan 21, 2004)

The pit fiend pokes his head into the space beyond the false wall, there is a small three foot landing and then steep climbing stairs lead upwards. Empythacoreaus notices cryptic writing in infernal written along the top of each step, as Empythacoreaus studies the writing, a bright light shines down from the top of the stairs. Shining out from a room beyond the last step, the light illuminates the entire length of stairs and spills out into the room behind Empythacoreaus.

"Oh, what's that? Looks like we woke something up." Ageanent states

Empythacoreaus gives Charekyal a look, she shrugs her shoulders in response. 

"Hey Tharhack, come check this out." Ageanent yells to the half-orc

Tharhack lifts his head long enough to see the light spilling forth from out of the wall, then lowers his head again in contemplation.

"Oh well, I'm going to go check it out." Ageanent announces

"That would not be wise, I don't think what's up there is benevolent." Empythacoreaus tells Ageanent

"What give you that impression? Besides I'm sure even if it was evil, we could take it." Ageanent answers

"Those words are infernal power words, meant to activate something, speaking them aloud would cause something bad to happen." Empythacoreaus replies

"Bad? That evil wizard made this area for a reason, to keep something locked up. If it was bad, don't you think he'd have recruited it?" Ageanent answers

"Your logic is flawed, there are some things which are more dangerous, yet just as evil as a balor. Don't presume that just because an evil man caged the criminal, that either one of them is looking out for your best interests." Empythacoreaus replies

"You're paranoid, just a little peek." Ageanent pleads, "maybe it's another diamond up there? and this wizard needed to keep the goodness of this creature locked away? and all these writings are meant to throw you off, thinking that there's something evil up there. When in reality it's the greatest of goods?" 

"That argument was a little better." Empythacoreaus relents, "just a quick peek, and then back down. No need for us to tarry any longer." 

With that Ageanent bounds up the steps towards the lighted room above, and peers up over the final step. Looking into a lavishly furnished room, silk tapestries, chairs made from some blue-colored wood, fabric that seemed woven from strands of mithral and platinum, floor marbling that contained colors Ageanent never knew existed. Ageanent stood mouth agape as his eyes drank in the scene.

"Well what is it?" Empythacoreaus calls up from below

"It's.... beautiful, we are so rich." Ageanent answers

"That doesn't tell us anything, do see anyone or anything?" Empythacoreaus calls back a little agitated at Ageanent's impulsiveness

"No, there's no one here." Ageanent replies while turning back to face Empythacoreaus and Charekyal

Empythacoreaus begins to ascend the stairs, however looking up at Ageanent, Empythacoreaus watches a dark clawed hand reach out from behind Ageanent (who's looking down the steps) and grab Ageanent's head. Ageanent immediately reaches for the clawed hand, and is yanked into the room.

A single scream is cut short

Empythacoreaus leaps to the stairs attempting to reach the top as quickly as possible, he reaches halfway, when Ageanent's head is thrown down the stairs. Ageanent's neck still smokes from the burning wound that caused his decapitation, his eyes frozen with the fear of his killer. Charekyal screams with horror as the head speaks a single word, and then explodes in a blast of fire, heat, and evil.

Even Charekyal, a being from the plane of fire, immune to any flame, is burned by the insidious blast. Charekyal falls backwards stunned from the pain of the blast. Tharhack jumps up at the sound of the blast to see Charekyal fall down. Empythacoreaus is thrown face first into the steps as the blast envelopes him from behind, the pit fiend however knows full well why the fire burns Charekyal, this blast came from the abyss.

"I see you know some good parlor tricks, you'll soon find however, that I don't play well with others." Empythacoreaus calls out to whatever is upstairs.

With that, Ageanent's left arm come flying out from around the corner, and lands in front of Empythacoreaus. The pit fiend reaches down, picks up the arm, and tries to toss it back into the room. The arm grabs Empythacoreaus' hand and holds on tightly, Empythacoreaus raises an eyebrow at this new trick, before the arm explodes. Bits of flesh rain down upon the stairs, falling on Empythacoreaus with acidic results. Empythacoreaus flicks off the bits of melting flesh off of his body as they land, the abyssal origins of the acid now burn with pain where they had once been his lifeblood.

"Now you've gone and made me mad, I hope you've left behind a will, you're family won't see you alive again." Empythacoreaus calls out

A deep bone shaking smirk comes from the room above, "I wait, weakling" comes a response

Tharhack reaches Charekyal and helps her to her feet. Charekyal looks about as pieces of shattered skull and flesh lay about the floor.

"You're a healer? You can help him right?" Charekyal asks

Tharhack tried to contain his laughter at the magnitude of Charekyal's request. "Not even sovereign glue can help now, I might've been able to help, prior to his head being used as an exploding ranged attack." 

The disappointment showed through on Charekyal's face as she turned to face the stairs and watched Empythacoreaus ascend them. Tharhack made sure Charekyal felt well enough to be left alone, and then made his way to the stairs.

"I'm through playing someone else's game, I'm no puppet. You want to kill people arbitrarily? I'm coming up there and something's getting smacked around like an ogre's dinner." Tharhack called out to the top of the stairs before beginning his climb.

A loud crack is heard, and Tharhack watches Empythacoreaus' limp body tumble down the stairs ahead of him and slam into the half-orc.

"Or not" Tharhack says looking over the still breathing pit fiend.


----------



## Jon Potter (Jan 21, 2004)

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> "I'm through playing someone else's game, I'm no puppet. You want to kill people arbitrarily? I'm coming up there and something's getting smacked around like an ogre's dinner." Tharhack called out to the top of the stairs before beginning his climb.
> 
> A loud crack is heard, and Tharhack watches Empythacoreaus' limp body tumble down the stairs ahead of him and slam into the half-orc.
> 
> "Or not" Tharhack says looking over the still breathing pit fiend.





Yeah...

I like Tharhack and all, but he's clearly out-classed here. This thing just took out two powerful extra-planars and a wereboar (I presume - I don't think you ever actually said) in something like three rounds. It might be time to go and try reasoning with the "doorman" again.  

Neat trick with the exploding body parts, BTW.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Jan 21, 2004)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> Yeah...
> 
> I like Tharhack and all, but he's clearly out-classed here. This thing just took out two powerful extra-planars and a wereboar (I presume - I don't think you ever actually said) in something like three rounds. It might be time to go and try reasoning with the "doorman" again.
> 
> Neat trick with the exploding body parts, BTW.




Ageanent was a Dire wereboar, I didn't mention as only Tharhack dealt with him, and he never found out what he was.

Yeah, the party at first thought it sickening that body parts were being thrown at them........ then they exploded, that seemed to change the mood.   

of course, Empythacoreaus thought it appropriately creepy to have a disembodied hand not let go.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Jan 22, 2004)

Tharhack drags Empythacoreaus off of the stairs, and back into the laboratory. Tharhack gives the pit fiend two _cure moderate_ heals, which bring the pit fiend back to consciousness.

"What happened?" Charekyal asked Empythacoreaus before Tharhack got the chance

"I don't know what that thing is, although I suspect that it is the remnants of the human wizard who placed Ageanent in his prison." Empythacoreaus answered

The trio heard heavy footsteps coming down the steps, Tharhack helps Empythacoreaus to his feet, and they watch as the rest of Ageanent's body lumbers down the stairs. Headless and missing it's left arm, the body appears to smoke in the same fashion Ageanent's head did before it exploded. 

"Move! lets get out of here!" Empythacoreaus shouts as he herds Tharhack and Charekyal towards the stairs leading back down to the eye sockets room. 

Empythacoreaus ushers Charekyal down the stairs first, Tharhack turns back to watch the body stagger towards the group.

"It's not going off." Tharhack says aloud

"More body left than just a head or arm, my guess it's going to follow us down the stairs." Empythacoreaus says grabbing Tharhack and placing him on the steps ahead of the pit fiend, and urging him down the stairs.

Tharhack and Empythacoreaus make it down the stairs to a waiting Charekyal.

"Where now?" Charekyal asks

"Out through the eyes." Empythacoreaus tells her

The three begin to climb the ladder up to the left eye socket, as the body of Ageanent falls down the stairs onto the floor beneath them. The body glows with an angry red light, almost crimson in color.

"Hurry!" Empythacoreaus shouts at Tharhack who is still climbing the ladder 

Tharhack reaches the last rung and as he's lifting his body over the edge of the landing, the explosion they knew was coming goes off. Tharhack's body gets shot through the air like a missile into Empythacoreaus, Charekyal while avoid the blast itself, is dropped prone from the reverberations from the blast. The giant skull shakes as the power of the blast forces itself through any and all openings. The top of the skull collapses and pieces of bone from the eye socket are blow off the skull. Large pressure fractures appear on the outside forehead of the structure, as well as to either side of both eye sockets. 

The right eye socket completely collapses inward on top of the nasal cavity, and spilling through the second level floor. This also causes a partial collapse of the left eye socket as the support bone between the eyes, is taken down with the right eye socket's collapse. The dust begins to settle, as small pieces still flake and fall off from the top of the huge hole where the right eye used to be, and also where the large cracks have formed along the exterior surface of the skull. An unearthly quiet spreads itself over the structure, Charekyal pulls herself up on her hands and knees, and begins to sob. Empythacoreaus and Tharhack force their battered bodies into a sitting position. They see Charekyal moving and assume she's ok for now, as they are unable to hear her sobs as their ears ring with pain from the blast. 

Looking back at each other in disbelief, Tharhack and Empythacoreaus watch as a huge chunk of bone topples from the left eye socket, and crashes onto the debris below. The two men stand and make their way on unsteady legs to Charekyal, helping her to her feet, Tharhack wipes the tears from her burning cheek. 

"I CAN'T HEAR ANYTHING!" Charekyal shouts over the ringing in her eyes

Empythacoreaus puts a clawed finger to his lips as if to shhh the fire nymph, then raises her head so that she's staring at his face, and mouths the words "it will pass" 

Empythacoreaus gathers Tharhack and Charekyal into his arms and flies them off of the platform, and down to the ground below. Looking up and back at the structure, they can see the huge hole in the right side of the skull's face, and the fault lines of the fracture lines as they radiate outward from the eye sockets or what's left of them anyway. 

Charekyal walks towards the entrance doors to the structure, Empythacoreaus goes to reach for her and pull her back, but Tharhack stops him. Realizing what she's doing, Tharhack motions to Empythacoreaus to let her go. 

Charekyal makes her way to the still intact front doors, a pang of recognition begins to form in the doorman's eyes. Charekyal come face to face with the man who held her heart, and then let it slip away. Crying, Charekyal reaches up to touch the cheek of the only being she's ever loved. The doorman's burned skin continuously heals itself as Charekyal traces a tear back up to the man's eye. Tears of happiness, of pain, of broken hearts, and of closure rain down on the ground in front of the doors. 

Tharhack watches as the doorman says something to Charekyal over and over again, although it doesn't appear to be an apology. Charekyal backs away from the door, and motions for Empythacoreaus to join her. Tharhack watches as Charekyal describes an action she wants Empythacoreaus to take, one he's vehemently denying to do. Charekyal falls to her knees and weeps, Empythacoreaus waves Tharhack up. Empythacoreaus walks away from Charekyal and towards Tharhack, he gives Tharhack a knowing glance as he passes by him without uttering a word or mouthing a word. 

Tharhack reaches Charekyal and places a hand in front of her to offer her a lift up, Charekyal looks up into Tharhack's eyes, Tharhack feels the pull of pity as he can only imagine the betrayal she went through. Charekyal points to a large bone block that has fallen to the ground near the doors, then points to the doors themselves. Tharhack doesn't get her meaning, and doesn't get what Empythacoreaus' problem with this task is. Tharhack retrieves the heavy rock, and carries it over the doorman and rests it against the doors. 

Charekyal goes to the lever, and pulls down, forcing the doors to open and splitting the doorman in half as Tharhack is showered in a spray of blood. It is then that Tharhack realizes what he has been asked to do, if the doors never close the doorman never regenerates. Empythacoreaus couldn't bring himself to kill an innocent, Tharhack looks back to see Empythacoreaus standing with his back to the doors, unable to watch. Tharhack turns back to Charekyal, who watches Tharhack intently with pleading eyes. Tharhack understands now that the doorman had been pleading for his death. Tharhack searches for someplace within him that tells him this is alright, someplace that would allow him to not feel guilt over this. Tharhack wanted to help the tortured man, but if a pit fiend couldn't bring itself to kill this man, how could Tharhack do it?

Tharhack pushes the block into place with his foot, and Charekyal releases the lever. The doors close up to the block, and go no further. Charekyal walks away about ten feet, and crumbles to the ground. Empythacoreaus goes to console her, and Tharhack feels a little less regal, a little less mortal. He remembers back to his own mother, a slave to his orc clan, and how she pleaded with him to end her tortured existence. Maybe this was his attempt to make up for not granting her soul peace. 

Tharhack's reflection is interrupted by a searing touch to his hand, as Charekyal breaks him out of his memory, and thanks him for doing what no one else could do, yet what needed to be done to give peace to a shattered soul. Tharhack wishes he could say something meaningful, yet nothing comes to mind. Instead he merely keeps his thoughts to himself and accepts Charekyal's gratitude. Tharhack turns and leaves the door behind, and spots two figures dragging something big behind them approaching from the direction of the tower. Tharhack's mood becomes elation as he hails his friends and urges Charekyal and Empythacoreaus to follow him.


----------



## Ed Cha (Jan 24, 2004)

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> For most of them I used Jeff Hanson's NameGen which you can get from rpgnow.com? Empythacoreaus however I came up with, and yes I regret it. Having to write that thing out several times gets annoying.




Does it mean anything? Sounds like Roman or something like that.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Jan 24, 2004)

Ed Cha said:
			
		

> Does it mean anything? Sounds like Roman or something like that.




As far as I know, no it does not. I think I fell asleep while typing his name, maybe that's how all thse vowels got in there?


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Jan 26, 2004)

After a few tense moments between Rebrey and Empythacoreaus, with Rebrey using detect evil on the pit fiend twice, and then Tharhack once just to make sure. Tharhack related his solo adventure in the blaster skull building behind them. Taking great care however to leave out any mention of the doorman, the front doors, or the two diamond prisons that Empythacoreaus found. Rebrey tells Tharhack about Emthur and how he's reforming in front of the tower. 

Tharhack sends four cure light wounds into Gothmog, waking him through the pain of broken ribs, arms, and a leg. His greatsword, broken and useless, his stone armor shattered beyond repair. 

"What do we do now?" Rebrey asked, looking around at two halfbreeds, two outsiders, and something not right. "I don't know what's worse, a ticked off lich, or a something that can slap around a pit fiend." 

"This is where I bid you farewell. I will deal with the headache in the skull, all of you should leave this place soon." Empythacoreaus states, "Please take Charekyal with you, I won't be able to return her to her own plane for quite some time. Perhaps you will come across an individual who may be able to do this soon?" 

"I think I should stay with you." Alriand spoke up 

Tharhack expected those words from Charekyal, not from Alriand. "Why would you want to stay?" Tharhack asks 

"I am sorry my child, as much as I would like to discuss your current state, I fear staying with me will not bring you any closer to any answer you might seek. Perhaps one day, when you have greater questions to ask." Empythacoreaus tells Alriand 

"I already feel like I don't belong, I didn't belong before today. Today I know I don't." Alriand answers hanging her head. 

"Look!" Gothmog shouts pointing at the skull building 

A deep green light emanates from behind the only intact eye socket. 

"Looks like the time for parting has arrived. I advise you flee this place." Empythacoreaus states 

"Flee where? The tower is at one end, with a waiting lich, and that thing is at the other end. Gothmog can barely sit, and you didn't do so hot against it last time." Rebrey answers 

"Tharhack has the means to get you out of here." Empythacoreaus replies, walking towards the fractured building. 

"What does that mean?" Rebrey asks 

"Nothing, more riddles for me to solve on my own I guess." Tharhack answers, as he watches the pit fiend make his way towards the front doors of the skull. 

"Well, I'm not waiting around to see who the winner is going to be. Tharhack, how do we get out of this valley?" Alriand asks 

"No, we must help him!" Charekyal pleads 

"Help him? Help him do what? Kill that thing? What's given you the impression we're even cable of that?" Rebrey asks

"He is one of a kind, don't you see the implications of this? Can you imagine an efreet dedicated to stamping out injustice and giving compassion out as candy? Maybe Tharhack should show you what other things can be saved?" Charekyal replies

"What's she talking about Tharhack?" Rebrey asks

"Nothing I can discuss with you at this time." Tharhack says as he starts off to follow the pit fiend

"Where are you going?" Rebrey calls to Tharhack

"I'm going to start following my heart." Tharhack answers

"This is insane!" Rebrey yells as Gothmog limps away to follow Tharhack as well, "not you too?" 

Charekyal falls in behind Gothmog, as Alriand and Rebrey stare at each other, each hoping the other one will have a better plan. 

"What do you want to do?" Alriand asks Rebrey

"Live, they think they're on some righteous crusade to save a being of pure evil. All they are doing is walking to their deaths." Rebrey replied

Alriand got up from her sitting position, dusted herself off, and followed Tharhack, Gothmog, and Charekyal towards the building.

"What? Not you too, when did everyone go stupid? This is suicide!" Rebrey yelled out to Alriand as she walked away. Rebrey stood on the red colored ground and watched Alriand, the last in line, disappear inside the mouth of the skull. He stood there for several more minutes before deciding that he'd rather die amongst friends than alone at the hands of a lich. 

Empythacoreaus reaches the face of the building, and flies up to the gaping hole on the left side of it's face. Looking through the opening, he sees the object of his search. Hunched over, with it's back to Empythacoreaus, stands what Empythacoreaus would mistake as a fellow pit fiend from a distance. However this creature stood a whole six feet taller than Empythacoreaus, and it's face that of a bearded weathered human with eyes the color of death. 

Empythacoreaus, looking for a place to land, scanned over to see the creature stand up carrying something in it's arms. Empythacoreaus felt a pang of panic as his mind told him what it could be. Empythacoreaus flew up and away as fast as he could, as the beast turned and flung the dead body of the succubus towards the blasted opening where the pit fiend had been moments before. The body carried out through the hole, and landed on the ground in a violent explosion that rocked the gorge, and caused the entire left side of the skull to collapse.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Jan 28, 2004)

Klithgor "The Destroyer" is now posted: 

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=71892

This is the nasty "little" man annoying the party at this point in the story.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Jan 28, 2004)

Rebrey saw the body fly out of the skull, and at first thought it was Empythacoreaus with the dark bat-like wings. Upon closer examination however he realized it was a female, and continued onward towards the front door of the structure. He reached the entrance way, and saw the bloody floor, still sticky. Then the explosion hit, thrusting his body into the doors. The blast blows Rebrey into the stone block that was keeping the doors from closing, and regenerating the doorman, Rebrey lands in-between the doors and they close trapping his legs. 

Tharhack heard the blast, and felt the reverberations, he looked down and saw that Charekyal and Alriand still held onto the ladder. Tharhack continues his climb and poking his head over the top rung, catches he first glimpse of the demonic figure holding the head of the succubus in his hands, eyeing Tharhack. Charekyal pushes up past Tharhack burning his left side as she makes her way onto the floor, then realizes she should've waited. Alriand then follows, leaping out behind Charekyal.

Klithgor rises, and flares his scaly almost dragon like wings "I have what I came for, I will not waste my time with you. However I feel that not leaving you a present would be rude of me."

With that Klithgor drops the head of the succubus onto the floor. Tharhack makes his way off of the ladder, and casts bull's strength on himself. He then catches a glimpse of Empythacoreaus circling behind Klithgor and picking up airspeed, Tharhack knew he needed to stall the demon.

"Demon, you have yet to feel the fist of Kord. Would you like a personal demonstration?" Tharhack asked the demon, trying to sound impressive

Tharhack watched as Klithgor took two steps, but didn't even see the tail strike until it had already hit home.

"Ugh." The sound came from behind Tharhack

Tharhack watched as Alriand was drawn back by the black tail, Klithgor held her suspended in front of him impaled on the dark stinger.

"Mortals, such a waste of potential food." Klithgor announces before flinging Alriand out through the opening in the skull behind him. 

Klithgor then takes to flight as Empythacoreaus slams into him from behind, sending Klithgor tumbling forward and landing at Tharhack's feet. Tharhack calls for his divine strength, and with glowing muscles, brings his greatsword down across the back of Klithgor slicing his right wing from his back. Charekyal then calls a flame forth from her hands, and sends a jet of fire into the head of Klithgor, singeing the hair on his head. Gothmog finally pops his head up the ladder, having to climb each rung one at a time. 

Empythacoreaus sits up and sends a blast of pure good into the prone body of Klithgor, Klithgor screams in pain as vapor lifts off of his back. 

Unwatched, the eyes of the succubus' head turn a shiny black, and it tilts back exposing it's dark mouth. A low groaning issues forth from it's maw, and crescendos to a deafening level. Klithgor pushes himself off of the floor and notices his wing lying beside him on the floor. Laughing Klithgor tries to bring his tail forth to strike Tharhack, only to find the clawed hands of Empythacoreaus wrapped around the end of it. Turning Klithgor meets face to face with the pit fiend again, only this time he catches a face full of the heavens as Empythacoreaus blasts Klithgor again. Blinded, Klithgor slashes out with his massive clawed hands, one of them hits Empythacoreaus, tearing flesh from his chest and draining him of precious life-force. 

Charekyal molds the flame in her hand into the shape of a ball, and sends the ball rolling across the floor, and up the legs of Klithgor burning him along the way. 

The groaning comes to a halt with a great ripping sound, and a dark form filled with hate rises from the head of the succubus, which has been ripped in half at the mouth. The semi-transparent form's eyes glow blacker than it's form. 

Klithgor wrenches his tail free from Empythacoreaus' grasp, and retreats past the pit fiend, heading for the blasted out hole at the far end of the room. Empythacoreaus takes a swipe at Klithgor's head as he passes, tearing a chunk of skin from Klithgor's cheek. 

The great wraith floats in midair, and utters the most vile words Tharhack has ever heard. The words pound against his soul, but his is able to force them out of his head. Gothmog and Charekyal are not so lucky, Gothmog screams in agony and begins to rail his head against the stone floor above the ladder. Charekyal screeches and tries to claw her ears off of her head. Empythacoreaus looks unamused and blasts the great wraith with his beam of light, causing the great wraith to shake in pain. 

Tharhack watches as Klithgor leaps out the opening and drop out of sight, he also glimpses a small wing growing back where he had lopped off the old one. Tharhack positions himself between the great wraith and Gothmog and Charekyal. Gothmog finally bangs his head into unconsciousness, and falls down the ladder, landing on the floor below breaking some of his newly repaired bones. Charekyal falls to the ground and pulls her knees to her chest, and has managed to tear one ear completely off and is working on the other one with both of her hands. 

"We need to draw it out into the daylight." Empythacoreaus tells Tharhack

"How do we do that?" Tharhack asks

Empythacoreaus thinks for a moment, "Throw Charekyal down the stairs!" 

"What?" Tharhack answers

"Eliminate her as a target, we'll have a better chance to maneuver this thing into the fading sunlight, if it only focuses on us." Empythacoreaus replies

Shrugging his shoulders, Tharhack grabs the burning women, and tosses her down the ladder, to land on the prone Gothmog.


----------



## Jon Potter (Feb 5, 2004)

Bumpity-Bump-Bump.

Bump-Bump!

No page three for you!


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks Jon, 

I've been prepping for a convention game for the past 10 days, trying to squash the adventure down to 4 hours. I made it but....

Anyway, a massive update will be coming now that my free time is a little more freed up   

Thanks for being patient.


----------



## pogre (Feb 9, 2004)

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> Thanks Jon,
> 
> I've been prepping for a convention game for the past 10 days, trying to squash the adventure down to 4 hours. I made it but....




Your efforts were much appreciated BTW - I enjoyed it. 

What I thought had a cliche ridden start turned out to be pretty good - Congrats to Ed Cha and the gang. Most of all congrats to you for bringing it to life! 

Next time I will just kill the paladin and the architectural salvage rogue and we'll all have a good time


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Feb 11, 2004)

Empythacoreaus and Tharhack try to get the wraith to move into the last remnants of daylight, but the wraith refuses to play along. Another blast a heaven form the pit fiend persuades the great wraith to retreat, to the ground floor one level down. Empythacoreaus and Tharhack watch as the wraith slips through the floor and begins to descend to the entry floor, where Gothmog and Charekyal lay helpless. Rebrey also lays helpless, unbeknownst to Empythacoreaus and Tharhack. 

Tharhack heads for the stairs, as the pit fiend takes flight and leaves through the gaping hole in the wall, and lands in front of the entry doors. Tharhack reaches the stairs, and climbs down about ten feet. He spots the wraith almost finished coming through the floor, Tharhack then leaps the remaining twenty feet, and lands next to the unconscious Gothmog. Empythacoreaus reaches the door, and spies Rebrey's broken form laying across the door's path, his armor pock marked where something acidic had been splashed across it. 

The wraith floats down to face Tharhack, The half-orc swings his mighty sword across the wraith's path. The wraith however is unimpeded by the attack as the blade passes harmlessly through it's torso.

"Your body is the well holding the nectar from which I will suck dry." Moans the wraith as it reaches out with elongated arms and wraps it's ethereal fingers around Tharhack's skull.

The wraith's eyes begin to glow a dull silver as Tharhack feels the inescapable pull of death tug at his very being. Tharhack tries in vain to remove the nonexistent wraith's hands from his head, then his sight is blinded by a burning white light that envelopes him and erases his fear of death. Tharhack lets go and feels himself falling. 

"How long will they be out of it for?" Tharhack asks

"I am uncertain, the utterance of the dark verses were never meant to be taken so lightly as to allow the stricken individual a chance to recover. They might never recover, or more likely they'll recover but they'll not be whole ever again." Empythacoreaus answers

"I wish I could've been more of a help to you in your battle." Rebrey interjects

"Nonsense, your waist was the perfect size to allow my a clear shot at the apparition, I am relieved that it had not completely drained my half-orc friend of his life entirely." Empythacoreaus' response while meant to be light hearted only depressed the paladin more, for when Tharhack and Empythacoreaus removed Rebrey from the ground between the door, and attempted to revive him did they find he was injured more seriously than Tharhack would be able to heal him.

Tharhack sought the words to tell Rebrey his shattered pelvis was beyond Tharhack's ability to repair injuries. Rebrey would remain a paraplegic until greater healing could be located. Rebrey was already wondering what Empythacoreaus and Tharhack knew, if Rebrey couldn't walk how would they get him to where greater healing could be found. Empythacoreaus let it be known he couldn't stay very long, for he needed to hunt Klithgor down before he caused much more damage than he was probably doing this moment. Tharhack was troubled by Gothmog and Charekyal, neither of them could travel at the moment either. Even if Tharhack dragged Rebrey behind him in a stretcher, Tharhack could only carry Charekyal, meaning Gothmog would be left behind. Tharhack could drag Gothmog and carry Charekyal, but that would mean leaving Rebrey behind.

The night wore on as the three men weighed their options, listening to Gothmog and Charekyal's fevered nightmares. Just before dawn, the top of Emthur's tower gave off a bluish glow, and they knew that they would need to make the decision now before they had an extremely tee'd off lich out looking for them.

"I shall make the decision for you, leave me here. Take Gothmog and Charekyal and get them out of here." Rebrey tells them

"I shall not leave a friend to die. If I have to drag all three of you, I swear it will be done." Tharhack responds

"While I appreciate your enthusiasm old friend. Even that is a task you cannot complete, nor is it one I wish to see you try. Taking two of us will already slow you to a walk, taking three of us and you might as well march us towards the tower." Rebrey replies

Tharhack wanted to argue logic with Rebrey, but he knew that whomever got left behind would wind up running across the lich eventually, and none of his choices for who would be left behind would be able to defeat Emthur. With his spells renewed, Tharhack walked over to Alriand's grave and cast _consecrate_ on the mound, hoping that Emthur would be unable to have her rise into undeath to be his servant.

Empythacoreaus wrapped Charekyal in a blanket to help keep Tharhack from getting burned while carrying her, he then helped make the sled that Gothmog was on earlier stronger and wider, to better accommodate Gothmog's girth.

Empythacoreaus and Tharhack parted ways as the pit fiend promised to come looking for Tharhack once Klithgor has been destroyed. Tharhack watched the pit fiend take flight and disappear over the canyon wall, knowing that the destruction of the monster Klithgor was a priority, and for everyone's continued safety Klithgor would need to be destroyed.

"You better get going if you want to get a good headstart, getting up this canyon wall is going to take most if not all of the morning hours." Rebrey told Tharhack

"I'm not leaving you here, I'll die by your side defending your body till my last breath." Tharhack replied

"You're stupid. Having us both dead gives Gothmog and Charekyal no chance at a recovery. Shouldn't they have that right? If you stay Emthur will gain four more minions, if you go he can only gain me." Rebrey answers

"I was unable to help Bimbar, I wasn't strong enough to save Alriand, and I won't be cowardly enough to leave you here to die." Tharhack responds

"You're not leaving me here to die, you're saving two people from death. There is greater good here, you have to see past your personal feelings, and your pride. Kord wants you to be strong you're no good to him dead, be strong now, save Gothmog and Charekyal. Then come back for me." Rebrey replies

Tharhack feels the pain of Rebrey's loss even though he isn't assured of it. Tharhack helps Rebrey inside the entry doors of the skull building, leaving ten days worth of rations for him, Tharhack takes only one day for himself. Tharhack leaves Rebrey with his flail beside him, a prayer to guide him, and a small pouch by his side. 

Tharhack gathers up Charekyal, and begins his slow ascent up the winding path on the canyon wall, never looking back. As the midday sun rises overhead, Tharhack crests the canyon wall, and heads north. Hoping to find a town within a day or so that might be able yo offer Gothmog and/or Charekyal some kind of assistance.

Rebrey takes the small pouch and empties the contents of it into his palm, a large diamond falls from it's hiding place in the pouch. Rebrey thinks the gift odd as he's not going to be able to spend it, Rebrey holds it up to his eyes to admire it, and sees the twisting dark form within.


----------



## Jon Potter (Feb 13, 2004)

Can't believe I didn't spot this update until now!

Wow! That's a pretty tough decision to make on Tharhack's part. But Rebrey shines in true selfless, paladin-fashion by arguing to be left behind.

With all the party deaths on his hands, Tharhack's gonna end up with some pretty heavy emotional bagace.

Great stuff, HM!


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Feb 16, 2004)

Rebrey and sat on the cold floor watching the entry doors all thru daylight. Now that the sun had receded beyond the canyon wall, his human eyes were becoming less and less useful. Winter was fast approaching and the temperature was retreating just as quickly, Rebrey watched as he breath left his mouth as a light fog. Rebrey worried that he might not make it through the night, let alone make it through the lich. 

Rebrey was confused about the diamond Tharhack had left him, he didn't know what to do with it, or how it was supposed to help his situation. Rebrey had noticed however that the diamond did give off a fair bit of light, Rebrey thought it an awfully expensive light however. 

Rebrey sat shivering in the cold, trying to push that aside and concentrate on hopefully detecting the lich before the lich detected Rebrey. Rebrey focused on the entry doors, hoping that the lich would enter that way. The cold and the night made his eyes heavy, his fingers were like icicles and Rebrey could only wonder how bad his toes were getting. 

Several times he had caught himself nodding off, Rebrey grew frustrated as a thought slowly seeped through his head, that Emthur would wait until Rebrey had succumbed to the cold before making his approach. That coward would wait until Rebrey was unable to defend himself, and then come looking for him. Rebrey thought he heard laughter ringing through building, but pushed that thought away as just delusions of someone on the brink. 

Rebrey's eyes finally won the battle, and forced themselves to closed. Sometime in the early morning, Rebrey's cold and tired eyes picked up light glowing thru his closed lids. His sleepy brain takes a moment before processing the information, and alerting the rest of the body. Rebrey opens his eyes with a shaking start, and send the commands to his legs to leap to his feet, his legs of course don't respond and Rebrey slips and falls face first to the floor. 

Coughing the rubble dust from his throat, Rebrey hears footsteps coming up behind him. Thoughts, ideas, and plans race thru his head as Rebrey tries to come up with some sort of strategy that will not give away his physical condition until he had no other choice. Putting his hands to his side, Rebrey grabbed his dire flail with one hand and the diamond Tharhack had left him with the other hand. Rebrey cleared his mind and fought the icy cold, trying to locate where Emthur was. To his astonishment, Rebrey detected no evil anywhere near him. 

Hearing silence, Rebrey came to the conclusion that the footsteps must have been a dream. Rebrey rolled over onto his back and looked up into the face of golden skinned, eagle winged human with glowing white eyes. 

"Hello little one, do not be afraid, I am not hear to harm you." The figure states

Rebrey stares in stunned silence, unable to get up, and unable to believe what he was seeing was actually happening and not a dream.

"I have been sent to grant you a new body." The figure states

"It is that obvious is it?" Rebrey starts, "Please forgive me for not standing to greet you."

"I understand your pain, I am here to take that away." The figure replies

"I am thankful, just in time as well, I thought you were the lich coming to seek me out." Rebrey answers

"Ah yes, I saw him as I flew to you. I doubt that he will come close as long as I remain with you." The figure answers

"I see, were you sent by Prometheus?" Rebrey asks

"I am, he wishes that you continue along your chosen path of destiny." The figure answers

"I am humbled by his faith in me. I am ready to resume my service in the name of Prometheus." Rebrey answers

"Very good, you must chose your new form with which you will continue." The figure replies

"I don't understand, I am not to be healed?" Rebrey asks

"No, your body is damaged beyond the repair my lord is able to give." The figure replies

"So, you are giving me a new body? Seems an inefficient way to heal people." Rebrey replies

"Our liege is barred from using _raise dead_, _resurrection_, and _regenerate_ as conditions of his release from Mount Olympus. But, as the creator of the vessel for which your soul resides, he has access to one way of giving you a second chance." Replies the figure

"Reincarnation? You mean I could come back as a rabbit or a dung pudding?" Rebrey asked

"Not quite, the vessels have already been made, you just have to chose which of these three you would like to reside in." The figure replies

The figure produced three small statues in his hand, one was a hulking lizard like creature with a strong looking tail, the next one looked almost demonic in origin as it had pitch black skin and red glowing eyes, the last one looked very much like a minotaur complete with horns.

"Which shall it be?" The figure asked

"I don't recognize these two." Rebrey points out while pointing to the first two figures in line.

"These are not yet ready to populate a world, you are being given the opportunity to select either of these if you wish, before any mortal sets eyes upon them." The firgure answers

"Why not human?" Rebrey asks

"You would ask the god of creation to stop creating?" The figure answers

"No, I would not. It does seem it would be more difficult to spread the word and knowledge of Prometheus while in those bodies." Rebrey answers

"If this were meant to be easy, I would have slain the lich, healed you, and given you a mighty holy sword for you trouble. And yes, the road ahead is paved with pits of those who walked it before you, but that doesn't mean you will be able to avoid all of them." The figure answers

"I choose him." Rebrey says picking up one of the figurines out from the angelic being's hand, and holding it close to his chest. Rebrey wondered what Emthur would think seeing Rebrey stride up to him in his new outfit.


----------



## pogre (Feb 16, 2004)

Excellent update!

What this campaign needs is a well-painted lich - I hope you can dig one up 

I am anxious to know what form our fallen paladin chose.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Feb 16, 2004)

pogre said:
			
		

> Excellent update!
> 
> What this campaign needs is a well-painted lich - I hope you can dig one up
> 
> I am anxious to know what form our fallen paladin chose.




Nah, I use a snotling as a stand-in for the lich. Seems to create the same level of fear.         just kidding, I use a wonderfully painted piece that I had somebody paint for me..... who was that??? Oh yeah I remember it was Pogre! And if you go to his thread in the miniature board you can see his fine job (I wish I could post the link, but I'm at work and the system here is touchy).

The player actually thought out his selection and made the most logical choice. You'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Feb 16, 2004)

Tharhack had slowed, stopped, or done both several times after cresting the canyon's ridge. Thoughts of leaving behind Rebrey brought him great discomfort. He tried many times to come up with a plan save all four of them, as Tharhack thought he paid little to no attention to his surroundings. When the sun had dipped below the tree tops, Tharhack finally stopped and looked up from the snow covered ground. Totally lost at this point, Tharhack judged by the position of the sun, that he was traveling in a northwest direction. Then Tharhack remembered that the sun didn't travel in a straight east-west line during the winter months, and he could've been heading due west the whole time. 

Tharhack felt his aching body sigh when he lowered the sled with Gothmog on it to the ground, he had only stopped once since leaving Rebrey, and that was to give both Gothmog and Charekyal some water. Charekyal's warm body helped stave off any effects of cold for Tharhack, and Gothmog's healing ability appeared to keep him on par with the cold, at least Gothmog wasn't having any ill effects from the weather yet.

Tharhack searched the forest floor for a spot that seemed less traveled by the forest denizens, attempting to keep the three of them away from any routinely traveled hunting grounds. A couple of wolves Tharhack could deal with, once the numbers got around six or eight Tharhack would have a difficult time keeping Charekyal and Gothmog safe, as well as keeping himself alive. Dusk was settling in and Tharhack's superior eyes were beginning to adjust to the coming darkness. 

Tharhack thought he had found a great spot several times, only to hear the baying of wolves or the snarls of some distant creature, which kept him moving on through the early night. Just as the moon rose above the tree tops however, Tharhack realized that he would be able to walk much father. Fatigued and hunger were taking their toll and Tharhack would need to pay in full soon. 

Tharhack noticed a faint dirty musky smell every once ion a while, mainly when the wind died down  he could smell it the strongest. It seemed to come from some place very close to them. Tharhack thought it maybe Gothmog, but he hadn't noticed it before. Tharhack stopped walking and sat Charekyal down next to Gothmog, the chill of night quickly filled in the space vacated by the warm Charekyal and Tharhack felt the cold take his breath away. Traveling while holding Charekyal, Tharhack hadn't realized how cold it had become, his thoughts then went out to Rebrey who was undoubtedly freezing now. 

After several minuets of searching through the sled, and sniffing around Gothmog, Tharhack determined that the smell wasn't coming from Gothmog nor the sled he was on. Tharhack stood up and once again the smell reached his nose. Thinking that some food had spoiled, Tharhack took the two backpacks he was carrying off. Tharhack searched his and found everything in order, then searched Alriand's and found something wet and gooey in the pack. Setting the pack on the ground, Tharhack opened the pack up and found the cracked shell of a kobold egg, and the form of a sleeping kobold infant resting in the liquid of the open egg. The awful smell reached Tharhack much stronger this time almost knocking him back. 

Tharhack cursed his luck, two invalids were bad enough, now he had to deal with Rebrey's infant kobold. Tharhack contemplated just killing the thing, while he could keep it warm, Tharhack had no idea what kobolds ate nor did he have access to kobold milk. Tharhack sat down and rested his back against a tree, resting his head against the bark, Tharhack closed his eyes trying to clear his thoughts and just think for a moment. The pain from his aching feet attempted to drown out the crunching of snow from an unseen enemy. Tharhack however heard the sound, and opened his eyes enough to see two short forms about forty feet down the path he had taken, apparently following the scent of the egg as Tharhack watched them appear to be sniffing the air as they approached. 

They carried short spears with them, and must have as good a sight as Tharhack as they pointed at Tharhack and Gothmog as they approached. Tharhack watched as one of them pointed off to it's right and then back at Tharhack. Looking to the right, Tharhack saw two more figures stalking through the trees coming at Tharhack from a forty-five degree angle off of the first group. Tharhack began to nervous, not knowing what they were, two would be fine, four probably OK, but any more of these and he would be pushing it, especially if they had him surrounded. 

Tharhack watched as the first group got to within thirty feet of him, and recognized the creatures as goblins. "This should be easy" Tharhack thought to himself, then he heard the sound of snapping branches behind him, turning he saw the form of a large wolf crash through the undergrowth. A top the wolf rode a goblin wielding a shortspear, Tharhack remembered goblins like to ride wolves, but this one appeared to be a bit larger than Tharhack was used to seeing. This one was probably a worg, and probably hungry as well. 

Tharhack reached into Alriand's backpack, and grabbed the loose piece of eggshell. Tharhack then tossed it off to the left of the worg, the worg immediately changed course much to the dismay of the screaming goblin. Tharhack then rose to his feet, and called upon the power of Kord to give him strength. His muscles gave off a low bluish light, and Tharhack felt the power well up within him. The goblins gave a short pause about ten feet from Tharhack, arguing what the light was, and who was going to attack first. Tharhack solve that quandary for them, charging the two goblins with shortspears. 

The startled goblins stood there as Tharhack only need to extend his arms out a few feet to be able to ram his spiked fists into the head of each goblin. The force of Tharhack's attack sent both goblins flying through the air and landing several feet away dead, only a left boot and a yellow stain remained to show where the goblins once stood. Tharhack then retreated back to his position next to the tree. Spotting where the worg went and taking note it was still preoccupied with the eggshell, Tharhack faced down his next set of attackers. The two other goblins emerged from around a tree trunk barring short swords, Tharhack flexed his arms out and let out a bellow at the goblins. They stopped dead in their tracks and lost their courage as well as control of their bodily functions. 

The worg then crashed through another bramble, and made his way for Tharhack, the goblin riding it pointed the spear at Tharhack. Tharhack faced down the charge, reaching back for his greatsword, Tharhack waited until the worg was almost upon him and swung the blade from his back in a wide arc. The huge blade cut through the worg's head as well as it's left leg, the mounted goblin fell with the beast and landed underneath the worg's massive frame. The two goblins remaining goblins fled for their lives, leaving behind there swords as well as tell tail signs that they had been standing there. 

Tharhack reached out with his blade, and ended the struggling goblin's life. 

"Well, looks like we'll be eating good in the morning." Tharhack said as snow flurries began to fall around him.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Feb 17, 2004)

"One thing you should know, although you will keep your knowledge and wisdom, your body will be that of your choice. One may be stronger and another quick, just something to think about." The figure tells Rebrey

"I took that into consideration. I am satisfied with this selection." Rebrey answers holding up the small figurine.

"Very well." The figure replies, and places the remaining two figurines back into his tunic. The figure utters an unfamiliar word, and the figurine disappears from Rebrey's grasp.

The body reappears next to Rebrey fully grown. Rebrey gets a sensation like he's falling through very cold air, his sight darkens and soon all sensations leave his mind.

"Watch carefully my child, for all you need to know, you are about to learn." Prometheus' voice resonated through Rebrey's being.

A bright flash of light appears, although Rebrey no longer sees, the vision appears in his head. A vision of a wide flat plain appears, strange herd animals are seen running across the land. Fields of grass undulate in the breeze like a bladed ocean. The sky is filled with two suns one small and white the other large and red. The scene changes and Rebrey is inside a small hut, a fire burns in the center and a figure appears to work some kind of grain with a mortar and pestle. 

The figure drapes a thin crepe like object over a stone near the fire and cooks it, the figure also turns a spit with a charring carcass on it. The scene shifts again to a target practice, many targets line a dirt path. Rebrey sees hands that are not his own, pull back the string of a bow and let loose an arrow straight and true. Over and over the arrow found his target, Rebrey got the feeling that these hands knew where to notch the arrow and how far back to pull the string. Years of practice and hunting filled Rebrey's head, he came to the conclusion that if he ever wanted to shoot a bow, his hands would know what to do. 

The scene fades into a forested area, hundreds of odors fill Rebrey's sense of smell. He focuses on one smell in particular and instantly the knowledge of which direction and how long ago that smell traveled past Rebrey's nose. Rebrey wills himself to follow the scent, and the hunt is on. 

Again the scene changes this time to the dark of night, Rebrey expected to see nothing, but his eyes were able to see through the minimal lighting and even pick out colors and shapes just like it was daylight. Several more scenes were played out for Rebrey, until Rebrey heard his named being called from somewhere.

Opening his eyes, Rebrey finds the gold skinned figure leaning over him. Rebrey looks to his left and finds his armor, weapons, and possessions stacked like they were picked up and sat on the ground next to him like he would've worn them. However there was no body laying there, just the lifeless rock of the floor. 

Rebrey looks down at his new body, The dark crimson color of his new skin moved like he had had it all his life. Pushing himself off the floor, Rebrey gets assistance from the golden figure to stand. Looking himself over Rebrey can feel the difference in strength between his human body of this new one and his could also see a greater degree of balance with this new body.

"I thought no one had ever seen these people before?" Rebrey asks

"Those memories were created for your benefit, so that you could more easily grow accustom to it's features

"So all those people don't exist?" Rebrey asks

"No, merely a training tool. Had you selected the minotaur, your training would've involved goring animals and then solving maze, after maze, after maze. The Saurud would've had a lot of swimming and learning to walk with a tail, in addition to learning to use it for other things." The figure replies

"I chose this form as it was closest to a human, but I'm going to stand out like a dragon in a halfling village." Rebrey replies

"I suggest you use this opportunity to hone your mercy skills, your diplomacy skills, and your strength of character. These things will help you in swaying public opinion about you." The figure answers

"Looks like my armor won't fit me any longer, it's a little small. At least I'll still have my weapon." Rebrey bends down to collect his weapon and the diamond Tharhack left him. 

"I must leave you now, please do try to take care of this body." The figure smiles a Rebrey

"Wait, is there a way I can help return my friends to sanity? A wraith used some kind of magic to break their minds." Rebrey asks

"I had watched your friends succumb to the dark speech, there are ways to remove the fissure that's formed in their psyche, however none of them are pleasant." The figure responds

"Please, I wish to know." Rebrey pleads

"Very well, the easiest way is to have their life force drained beyond their memory of that incident, however telling the vampire you only wish then to drain your friends a little bit, will not be met with open arms." The figure replies

"Can't you just create a way to heal them?" Rebrey asks

"While I am sure that is within our lord's abilities, don't you think he has created enough for you already? You will find the answer yourself if you decide to seek it, your destiny waits for you to take the first step." The figure replies, and then levitates up turns to face the door and flies out of the building. 

Rebrey gathers up as much scraps of cloth he can find, even ripping some off of the doorman, to clothe himself. Rebrey steps out from the door as a new day rises to the east.


----------



## MichaelH (Feb 17, 2004)

Very interesting development.  Was this the player's idea?  And where did you get the new race?  Also, if you have the time, a character update for the PC's would be great.  What level are they now?  What has changed?

Thanks, and keep up the good work.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Feb 17, 2004)

MichaelH said:
			
		

> Very interesting development.  Was this the player's idea?  And where did you get the new race?  Also, if you have the time, a character update for the PC's would be great.  What level are they now?  What has changed?
> 
> Thanks, and keep up the good work.




It was a co-effort, the player and I agreed this could be a way for his diety to "help" while staying within the boundries of what his deity's limitations are. 

The new race is actually very old, as it comes from Talislanta. He is now a Kang, the lizardman like creature is also from Talislanta and was a Saurud, the minotaur was a plain ol' minotaur.

I plan on updating the characters in the Rogue's Gallery thread this evening. Tharhack is now 7th level, but he must fins a temple to pray in before he will be granted his new spells (just a little quirk of my homebrew) which is why he's limited to only 2nd level spells at this point. Rebrey is 6th, Gothmog hasn't gone up as he is already an ECL 7 character, and Charekyal is not a PC (yet anyway).

Both diamonds have been used in the campaign, so you will see what was in both of them very soon.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Feb 18, 2004)

Tharhack and Rebrey have now been updated to their current status as of this point in the story:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1378295#post1378295post1378295


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Feb 20, 2004)

Tharhack searches the bodies of the dead goblins, taking whatever coins and gemstones they carried.  He then builds a small campsite and begins to fillet the worg. The smell of fresh blood seems to stir Gothmog's subconscious as he moans and turns on his sled, the first movement either Gothmog or Charekyal have shown since Tharhack took them from the canyon. Tharhack cuts small strips of meat off to feed Gothmog, taking care not to make them too big and choke Gothmog. To Tharhack's surprise Gothmog opens his mouth and chews o the food, although his eyes remain closed and he is unresponsive to any other stimuli.

Charekyal however remains catatonic, even when food is placed in her mouth. Tharhack grows concerned that she won't last much longer on just water, which Tharhack isn't even sure she should be drinking seeing as how Charekyal if from the elemental plane of fire. Staring at the fire Tharhack gets an idea, and places Charekyal's hands into the flame. This creates a response, and Charekyal inches more of her body into the fire, soon her entire body lies within the flames. The combined heat from Charekyal and the fire causes the meat itself to burst into flames, the wooden spit shatters and drops the rest of the worg onto the flame. The worg remains are incinerated instantly, Tharhack watches as the blue part of the flame begins to extend higher off of Charekyal's body and below it, a white color flickers. The heat generated causes the snow within a five foot radius from the fire to melt, snow and ice from the tree limbs overhead melt as well, falling into the fire and sizzling as the drops quickly evaporate. 

Tharhack becomes increasingly concerned as the small campfire has been turned into a raging bonfire, any larger and someone is going to think the forest is on fire. Tharhack tries to use a fallen branch to push Charekyal out of the flames, but the branch instantly catches fire and begins to crumble as it turns to ash. Tharhack then sees the base of the flame change from white to a dark almost black color, which starts as a small dot but begins to grow into a hollow circle. Within the circle Tharhack can make out the shapes of unknown creatures, he then realizes that Charekyal has unknowingly created a gate to the elemental plane of fire. 

Tharhack begins to collect any snow and ice around then and throw it into the fire, trying to lower it's temperature. Tharhack even empties the water skins onto the flame, he then locates an area where snowmelt from a tree has left a large block of ice at the base of the tree, prying the ice off of the ground Tharhack carries it over to the flame and tosses it in. The ice shatters under the heat and splinters in every direction, but it does it's job as the circle which had become the size of a large crystal ball, winks out of existence. Immediately after the portal disappears, Charekyal sits bolt upright.

"Get out of my head!" Charekyal shouts as she looses a stream of fire into the night sky, igniting some dead leaves on an overhead branch.

"Charekyal, it's alright you're here with me Tharhack." Tharhack shouts back

Charekyal turns to the voice and lets another stream of fire escape from her palms towards Tharhack, her aim bad, Tharhack is able to dodge the line of fire.

"You! I'll kill you!" Charekyal shouts clasping her hands together and forming a ball of fire with them.

"You need to calm down, you're among friends." Tharhack tries the clam and soft approach

"You killed my friends demon!" Charekyal shouts letting the ball fall to the ground and it begins rolling towards Tharhack.

"I am your friend, I want to help you." Tharhack tells Charekyal while moving to his left trying to keep the _flaming sphere_ away from him

"Liar!" Charekyal shouts as the campfire flares up in an angry roar, then quickly dies to nothing as the area is blanketed in darkness again, and the heat from the fire is quickly replaced by the cold of winter.

The _flaming sphere_ reaches Tharhack and climbs up his left leg, burning flesh and hide as it climbs to his waist. Tharhack cries in pain as he tries in vain to put the fire out.

"You shall know vengeance infernal, I shall show you what it means to burn!" Charekyal raises her arms and looks towards the sky. 

Tharhack watches as a large ball of fire forms between her outstretched hands, then sees a large dark figure emerge behind Charekyal.

"Charekyal, look out!" Tharhack says, too late to affect the outcome as Charekyal crumples to the ground in a heap. The fire winks out, as does the flaming sphere attached to Tharhack.

looking up Tharhack sees with his darkvision, the large frame of Gothmog standing over the downed body of the fire nymph. Gothmog's eyes are fixated on Tharhack's position.

"Easy Gothmog, it's Tharhack. Do you remember me?" Tharhack asks

There is no response from Gothmog. Tharhack limps up closer to get within ten feet of Gothmog, Tharhack notices there is just a blank stare coming from the big man. Tharhack tries waving but gets no response, Tharhack then grabs his burned leg and uttering a short prayer, heals much of the visible damage to his leg. No longer limping, Tharhack gets closer to Gothmog and stands in front of him. Gothmog still stares blankly out into space, Tharhack bends down to check on the condition of Charekyal, verifying that she's still breathing. Tharhack wraps her back up in the blankets she was in, and lifts her up still making sure Gothmog is unresponsive and sets her down upon the sled. 

Tharhack tries to communicate with Gothmog, but to no avail. Realizing that the spectacular pyrotechnic display Charekyal put on was bound to attract someone or something to their location to see what all that was about, Tharhack disarmed Gothmog of the tree branch he had been holding and picks him up and carries him over to the sled. Removing Charekyal and replacing her with Gothmog, Tharhack secures Gothmog and hefts Charekyal back up into his arms, then secures the sled to his waist and heads off in the same direction they had been going. Tharhack tired body tries to keep a quick pace, knowing that any creature with half a brain could follow the wide tracks being left by Tharhack's steps and the sled. But exhaustion was starting to set in, two days nonstop with no sleep was about to bring the half-orc to his knees.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Feb 25, 2004)

Rebrey runs down the canyon floor towards Emthur's tower, he climbs up the same side he had descended with Gothmog, and then back down again in front of the tower. Remembering where he'd left Emthur's body, Rebrey retraces his steps and finds the blasted crater where Emthur fell. Rebrey sees the tracks in the snow where Emthur's bones reformed, and he spots Emthur's tracks leading away from the site and into the tower. 

Rebrey's improved olfactory skills pick up the faint scent of decay along Emthur's route. Rebrey's brain tells him that Emthur retreated to the tower not that long ago, maybe only five hours or so.

"The lights we saw must have been something other than Emthur" Rebrey thinks

Rebrey follows the trail back towards the tower, stepping over corpses and body parts along the way. Silently, Rebrey makes his way up to the tower's top, slowing almost to a crawl. Rebrey comes to the burnt library room, the smell of carbon and soot hung heavy in the air. Burned corpses added to the smell, making Rebrey's stomach turn in disgust. Utilizing his new superior eyesight, Rebrey looks on into the room they had found Alriand in, seeing no movement Rebrey enters. 

Rebrey almost takes a step into the room, but hear the faint sound of paper being turned over, or maybe pages in a book being turned. Halting, Rebrey looks around the room one more time, then looks up into the hole in the ceiling. Rebrey spots Emthur sitting on the floor above, perpendicular to Rebrey's position. Rebrey studies the lich for a moment, making sure he hasn't been spotted. Rebrey then slowly backs up into the library room, and scans the area looking for a scrap of leather or rope, finding the scorched remnants of some kind of fabric. Rebrey takes out the diamond that Tharhack had given him, and secures it to the tip of a crossbow bolt. Rebrey loads the bolt, and makes his way quietly back into the previous room, spotting Emthur again completely absorbed in his studies. Rebrey takes careful aim, holding for several seconds as the beads of sweat begin to trickle down his face. 

The trigger is pressed, and the bolt flies through the air. Emthur hearing the click, manages to turn enough to take the bolt in the chest. Hissing, Emthur leaps down the hole to face his attacker. 

"I know not what you are, but I shall show you what I am!" Emthur bellows throwing his arms out to his side. 

The first shaft of light erupts from Emthur's chest, shooting through the room and spotlighting Rebrey, the second shaft shoots straight up into Emthur's surprised face. These are followed soon after by a dozen shafts, and then Emthur's entire chest glows white and an audible crackling is heard. The light begins to dim, and Emthur begins to scream. Rebrey unshields his eyes and takes in the sight of Emthur covered in a transparent film. Emthur tries in vain to remove the film physically, the film is relentless as it now covers his legs, chest and his left arm. Emthur blasts the film with a couple of magic missiles before the film oozes up his right arm and engulfs it. The film begins to give off a soft white glow, which makes Rebrey feel at ease, and which burns Emthur's blackened bones. Emthur opens his jaw to utter another spell, and the ooze flows into his mouth and seeps through his skull. A few seconds later and the red light in Emthur's eye sockets is extinguished. 

Realizing the wait is over, and not wanting to become it's next victim, Rebrey leaves the ooze to it's meal and descends back down the tower, and exits the building for the last time. Rebrey turns north and resolves to find Tharhack, and experience more amazing things with his new body.

***********************************************************************

Tharhack could no longer pull Gothmog, he stopped and leaned his weary body against a tree. He hoped that no creature was following them, but realized that would be a miracle. He sat down with Charekyal and watched through the falling snow, the trail they had just made in the freshly fallen snow. Tharhack's body soon succumbed to the overwhelming need for sleep, and he drifted off. 

Tharhack awoke several hours later to a prodding against his head.

"I think it's dead"

"Maybe we should take the girl"

"I vote take the girl, leave them other two"

"It's not dead, an' neither is this one 'ere"

Tharhack opens his eyes, startling several human males who quickly jump back, and arm themselves with axes.

"Now, nnnnow see 'ere, we don't be wantin' no trouble outta ya. Jus' be givin' us the girl an' you can live." Spoke a bearded man in his early twenties Tharhack guessed

"Now this is hardly proper way to greet someone, if you're going to get all defensive on me, it only stands to reason I should be offensive, no?" Tharhack replied

"Hey, that thing talks Forany, maybe it ain't an orc?" offers a younger man 

"I don't know what it be, I know it ain't human like us." replies the bearded man

"Thank Kord for that! Why would anyone ever want to be a puny HU-man." Tharhack says inching his way up to a standing position.

"What! I'll shows ya who's puny." another man steps out from behind the tree and slams the side of Tharhack's knee with the back of his ax blade, causing Tharhack's knee to buckle, sending him back to the forest floor on his rear.

Laughing, the men form a circle around the tree.

"Give us the girl monster, or we's split ya 'ere and now." The bearded man demanded

"I'm not giving you the g." Tharhack's reply was cut off by a slam to the back of his head from the butt of an ax. 

Tharhack hears another round of laughter from the men, "now you're making me angry." Tharhack announces

"Ooh, I'm scared, what're going hit us with? A hangnail?" another man calls out, Tharhack watches as the bearded man parts to one side showing Tharhack his greatsword which was lying against a tree about twenty feet away.

"Thieves." Tharhack spits, which elicits another smack to the back of his head. "Stop hitting me!" Tharhack shouts only to receive another blow to the head.

"We ain't no thieves we was jus' protectin' ourselves, I ain't never seen a sword that big before. Who'd you steal it from monster?" Asks another man to Tharhack's right

"It's mine!" Tharhack announces, trying to stand again, only to take another blow to his head.

"Tsk, tsk. you're really dumb monster, we're gonna get a big reward bringing you back." The bearded man says

"Like hell you are." Tharhack retorts, "You want the girl? Fine have the girl." Tharhack says holding his arms out, but making sure he has a firm grip on the blanket.

The men all jump at the chance to carry her, and once some has both arms wrapped around her, Tharhack pulls the blanket out and stands up in the process.

"Ahhhh!!! it burns! My arm it's on fire!" Shouts a man, as Charekyal's body falls to the snow covered ground below, instantly send up a small burst of steam.

"This is some kind o' trick." The bearded man says

"Oh no, I assure you. This is skill." Tharhack announces slamming the skulls of two of the men together, sending both of their limp bodies crashing to the ground.

Four men remain, and the three of them who are able to attack all take hacks at the half-orc and miss badly.

"Not so easy to hit a target that's defending itself is it?" Tharhack asks while pummeling the man to his left with two body shots from his spiked gauntlets, sending the man to the snow in a heap.

"What'll we do now Forany?" asks a man

"Run!" Forany shouts, turning his back to Tharhack and fleeing through the snow, the other man takes off in a different direction, leaving his falling comrades and the burned man there with Tharhack.

"Please don't kill me, I was jus' doin' what they told me. Plus the girl looked so nice." The man whimpered

"Let me see your arms." Tharhack announced

The man reluctantly turned his arms over exposing the blisters and flayed flesh from contact with Charekyal's flesh. Tharhack says a prayer to Kord, and runs his hands over the man's arms, healing them to a bad sunburn.

"You're going to want to keep those wrapped in a cool damp cloth for a couple of days, but they'll be a good as new in no time." Tharhack tells the man

"Y-You healed me? Why?" The man asks

"Because I don't need you buddies running back off to your town claiming there's monsters in the woods, and them sending out an extermination party. I'd rather not have to kill your entire town, it doesn't fit well into my schedule." Tharhack replies

The man looks bewildered and confused

"Just tell your town it was a big misunderstanding, that everyone is ok, and that I even healed you. Oh and can you point me in the direction of the nearest town that is NOT your town?" Tharhack asks

"Mullikin, is 'bout a day travel to the northeast, jus' 'ead north 'til you meet up with the east-west road and then head east. You'll walk right by it." The man says, thankful his life was spared.

Tharhack sends him away, and retrieves his greatsword. Then rewraps Charekyal back up, ties Gothmog's sled to his waist, and heads north.


***next entry will begin the party's foray into The Village of Oester adventure***


----------



## Jon Potter (Feb 25, 2004)

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> ***next entry will begin the party's foray into The Village of Oester adventure***




COOL!!!

I won a signed copy of "The Village of Thumble" directly from Ed Cha and it's very engaging - especially after having experienced the adventure first through your story hour. Thumble will definitely find itself incorporated into my campaign in some form.

I can't wait to get my first taste of "The Village of Oester".


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Feb 27, 2004)

Tharhack marches through the forest and reaches the road the logger had givens directions to, turning east, Tharhack walks through the freezing night. Morning comes and Tharhack notices the terrain is beginning to get hilly on both sides of the road. Tharhack notices the familiar signs of rising chimney smoke up ahead behind some hills. Continuing on, Tharhack follows the road as it takes a turn to the south. Rounding the bend Tharhack comes upon a walled fortress city, a fort sits upon a hill near the back of the city, which is nearest to Tharhack. The road winds around the structure towards the main gate, Tharhack counts dozens of chimney stacks within the city wall, and estimates the town size to be over one thousand.

Tharhack follows the bending road and the main gate, in fact the only gate Tharhack has seen, comes into view. A merchant caravan is stopped at the gate while a couple of guards look over the wagon and question the merchant. The road is more like a river of mud as Tharhack nears the gate, the sight of Tharhack approaching pulling the sled with Gothmog causes the guards to pause. The guards wave the merchant on thru the gate, and call out four more guards. The six guards halt Tharhack about ten feet from them and twenty-five feet from the gate.

"Halt, what is your business here?" a sentry asks

"I seek a temple, preferably of Kord. My friends here are in need of a healer." Tharhack replies

"Strange friends you keep sir, what befalls your party?" the sentry asks

"You speak good common for a half-orc, where did you learn to speak?" another sentry speaks up

"My friends have been assaulted by a wraith, I seek a healer of some skill." Tharhack answers the first sentry, ignoring the speech question

"From whence have you come?" the first sentry asks

"Hey, you never answered my question." The second sentry speaks up

"From Thumble, by way of the forest southwest of here." Tharhack responds

"You have not come from Oester?" the first sentry asks

"No, I have never heard of such a place. If you like I can produce names of residents in Thumble that will vouch for my passing through there." Tharhack replies

"No need, if you came thru Thumble, then you know all those halflings need is good pipeweed and a pie. Once they have that they forget they have wits. If you say you came thru Thumble, there is no way to verify. What's in the blanket?" the first sentry asks.

Tharhack peels the blanket back to reveal Charekyal's face, and the steam coming off of it. The sentries all perk up including the one who had been taunting Tharhack. Noticing the reaction, Tharhack steps up his diplomatic efforts.

"She's extremely sick, here feel for yourself." Tharhack holds out Charekyal, a couple sentries take a step towards Tharhack

"Hold! From whence has she come?" The first sentry asks

"I met her along the way from Thumble to here, she has also been affected by the wraith." Tharhack asks

"We've had reports of a plague recently." The first sentry pauses, and the other five guards take a step back after those words are uttered, "She will not be allowed access, nor will your large friend there." pointing at Gothmog

"But she needs a healer immediately." Tharhack pleads

"The healers are all busy with fears of a plague, this will only cause the townsfolk to fear the worst, and assume you've brought the plague inside the city's walls, and I allowed it to happen. They can stay in the refugee camp, with the rest of the Oester people." The sentry answers

"I can't guarantee their safety there, I need to see a healer." Tharhack replies

"I'm not allowing them in." The first sentry responds

Tharhack pauses a moment, reaches into a pouch on his waist, and produces the emerald he's been carrying. "How about I relinquish my weapon, his weapon, and pay a tribute to the city's coffers?" Tharhack offered trying to be as sincere as possible

The sentries ponder his offer, and after a few tense minuets, the first takes Tharhack up on his offer. Tharhack disarms himself, except for his spiked gauntlets, and removes Gothmog's greatsword as well. The sentries part and allow Tharhack to pass into the city.

As Tharhack nears the gate, the first sentry calls out "The temple is the first building you'll see when you pass thru the gate." Tharhack nods his thanks and enters the city

"I thought he said he followed Kord, why'd you send him to that temple?" The youngest of the guards asked. The first sentry just smiled and sent the four extra guards he had called out, back to their posts within the gatehouse.

Tharhack makes his way to the first building he sees within the city, the building appears to be very much a temple. Clergymen gather on the steps, dressed in plain brown robes, and each other the four men carry a backpack filled to the brim with some kind of supplies. 

Tharhack approaches the nearest priest, "Good day sir, I was given directions to this fine place of worship, so that my friends here could be looked over. I was wondering if you may have someone within your ranks who would be able to provide a greater restoration?" 

The priest kind of chuckles at the request, "We are all very busy preparing for our pilgrimage, mayhaps another day would be more appropriate?"

"I really need to see a priest today, perhaps another temple in town will not be so busy." Tharhack says looking around at the surrounding buildings to see if he can spot another temple.

The man appears shock at this statement, "Nonsense, of course you are welcome to speak with our high priestess. Would you like me to announce you to her?"

"That would be most kind." Tharhack responds

"Sure, my name is Sidis Timreyean. I shall go announce at once to the high priestess." Sidis turns and scurries inside the temple doors.

*******************

Upon his solitary throne, a lone male figure entertains a small gathering of succubi.

"See ladies the trick is to know when to play treachery, and when not to. It's all in the formalities." Loki states

"But your lich has died, and by the hands of the one who follows the creator." a succubus speaks up

"Eh, he wasn't even a face card in my deck. Now, the next card I play, will give me a pair of aces. Now this half-orc seems to be more intelligent than his brethren, I'm going to have to whip, up something witty to say. Maybe you all can help me?" Loki asks


----------



## Jon Potter (Feb 27, 2004)

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> "Now this half-orc seems to be more intelligent than his brethren, I'm going to have to whip, up something witty to say. Maybe you all can help me?" Loki asks




Hairy Minotaur, you are a bad, bad DM!

I love it, but I'm sure that your players have a somewhat different opinion!


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Feb 27, 2004)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> Hairy Minotaur, you are a bad, bad DM!
> 
> I love it, but I'm sure that your players have a somewhat different opinion!




Yes, the sad thing though is that after Oester my group will only have two more sessions and then it'll be caput. 3 relocations and 1 marriage (to someone who can't stand DnD) so this'll be the last hurrah for the forseable future.


----------



## pogre (Feb 27, 2004)

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> Yes, the sad thing though is that after Oester my group will only have two more sessions and then it'll be caput. 3 relocations and 1 marriage (to someone who can't stand DnD) so this'll be the last hurrah for the forseable future.



 I guess we are coming up on April...

As an aside I really appreciate the aside with Loki. Do you ban your players from the SH? or are you well past this point?


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Feb 27, 2004)

pogre said:
			
		

> I guess we are coming up on April...
> 
> As an aside I really appreciate the aside with Loki. Do you ban your players from the SH? or are you well past this point?




The short answer is no. But that's because when I started we were about 4-5 sessions ahead of the story hour, now I've caught up to about only 2 behind the game. So in the beginning they had learned most of what was in the story hour, the asides are in there now so as to explain things they won't get a chance to explore behind the scenes (more like reading a narrative after the fact) so I'll intentionally be including these as the story wraps up, so that most of the character's motivations and plots lines get tied.


----------



## Jon Potter (Feb 28, 2004)

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> Yes, the sad thing though is that after Oester my group will only have two more sessions and then it'll be caput. 3 relocations and 1 marriage (to someone who can't stand DnD) so this'll be the last hurrah for the forseable future.




Well, that's bad news! (Not the marriage, mind you.)

But I really enjoy this story hour and the characters. Well... I guess I'll just enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Mar 7, 2004)

Sidis Leads Tharhack into the temple proper, where a furnitureless room with a thick layer of rugs covers the floor. 

"Are you weavers?" Tharhack asks, hoping the answer is no since the rugs are ratty and poorly sewn.

"No, we are travelers and in order for the initiates to get used to resting anywhere, we start them off on these." Sidis answers kicking into the rugs in front of him, and hitting what sounded like a rock.

Sidis leads Tharhack into a small reception room off to the left, and them into a prayer area where a lone priest is kneeled beneath a lone candle set in an alcove, that somehow manages to illuminate the entire room.

"Master, we have a weary traveler come seeking help." Sidis tells the kneeling man

The man stands and turns to face Tharhack offering his hand in greeting. "Greetings, I am Ianver Karda Owen Laranderson. I felt your weary steps along the road as your entered this fine city." Ianver says smiling and shaking Tharhack's hand.

"Not very impressive, seeing as how I walked into town. Would've been more impressive if I had flown in." Tharhack retorts

"It matters not how you arrived, only that you did. I would've known if you had teleported into the middle of the sewers, Tharhack." Ianver replies

"How do you know my name?" Tharhack asks

"You are wanderer, you seek something but know not what. It is my purpose to help those find the direction they need to travel, I can help you find yours." Ianver responds

"What I seek is healing, which I was told you have. Do you plan for me to perform some trick for you in order to get my friends healed?" Tharhack inquires impatiently

"Are you in a hurry? What destination is in pressing need of your services?" Ianver asks

"Does it matter? If you're incapable of healing my friends I shall bid you good day." Tharhack says as he turns to leave.

"Your faith wanders, it wasn't there when you lost each of your friends to death's cold hand. It wasn't there when these two lost their wits at the voice of a wraith, and it won't be there when you try to heal them yourself." Ianver tells Tharhack in a voice that seems to vibrate the very air around Tharhack

"What are you insinuating? Kord is all powerful, it is I who is not strong enough. You waste my time and you're creepy, not a good combination." Tharhack replies 

"Kord tests his subjects incessantly, all the time. Why it wouldn't surprise me if he's testing you this very moment. Do you feel tested?" Ianver asks

"No, I feel cheated." Tharhack responds

"Try to call his power now, show me your faith has not faltered, let's see the great power of Kord" Ianver says waving his hands in front of him.

His button pushed, Tharhack charges at Ianver, who dimension doors just as Tharhack reaches him. Tharhack pulls up and spins around looking for Ianver, finding him standing with Sidis next to Gothmog and Charekyal.

"Tsk, Tsk. Such rage, your predictability has cost you the only possessions of any worth you had left." Ianver tells Tharhack as Sidis places a hand on Gothmog and Charekyal and the three of them disappear.

"You inbred pile of jackal *dung* I will rip your arms off and use them to beat you into hell." Tharhack advances on Ianver again, only to have Ianver put his hand up in a gesture to stop.

With the utterance of one word, Tharhack freezes in place, paralyzed.

"Don't worry half-breed, you'll get your chance to have your luggage returned. After I get what I want of course." Ianver says "I want you to bring me the body of a creature that did not exist yesterday, and before you think it's a baby, this creature's race did not exist yesterday. Dead or alive it makes no difference to me, I'll find you once you've completed this task."

Ianver walks out of the room, and all is quiet. Tharhack remains paralyzed for a few more minuets, Tharhack falls face first to the floor and quickly scrambles to the front door. Peering thru the open door frame, Tharhack only finds empty steps and no priests in sight. Tharhack hails a passing man.

"Excuse me sir, did you see which way the priests from this temple went?" Tharhack asks

"Huh? They left two days ago." The man says giving Tharhack an odd look as he continues down the street.

Unsure of what just happened, Tharhack reenters the temple hoping that he'll find Gothmog and Charekyal safe inside. Tharhack searches every room, but finds nothing. Turning to leave, Tharhack is confronted by some of the town guard.

"What business do you have here?" A guardsman asks

Thinking quickly, Tharhack goes with the first thing that pops in his head, "My brother told me these guys book great vacations."

"Well, unless you are a member of this church, we ask that you leave it be." The guardsman replies

"Sure, no problem. Do you by chance know how long they'll be gone?" Tharhack asks

"I do not know, they went to investigate what's been going on up in Oester. Hopefully they'll be back soon." Came the reply

Tharhack thanks the man and exits the temple, "Excuse me sir, but could you recommend a good bar for someone of modest wealth?" Tharhack asks the guardsman

"For you, I'd recommend the Iron Hill Tavern, it's just down that street there, second building on the left." The guardsman replies pointing to his left.

Tharhack thanks him again and heads off to the bar, to do some thinking, half-orc style.

***********************************************************************************

"Ha, ha, ha. Did you see the big oaf? What a moron, I even gave him a hint at my name and he couldn't get it." Loki says wiping the tears of laughter from his cheek

"Aren't you afraid he'll go to Oester?" A fiendish giantess asks

"Either way, who cares? I'll get what I want, and so will a lot of other people." Loki says stroking the bony chin of the giantess

"Your foreplay is so subtle." The giantess responds

"Ha! Wait until I create my own breeding mountains, That's going to be the talk of the millennium." Loki rambles, "Wenches" Loki claps, "Bring me....... oh..... whatever is in the hearth."

**********************************************************************************************

"Appears Loki has played his hand my lord." 

"Yes, it does, I've been waiting for him to decide how he wishes to play this game." Prometheus answers

"Don't you fear, he'll gain the new one?" 

"That's why I always play one step ahead of the raving lunatics. Better to have them trying to catch you, than the other way around." Prometheus responds

"I see your level of interest has not waned from him yet. That gelatinous ooze you sprang on the lich Emthur, I'm sure cause Loki to accelerate his plan."

"As long as he is reacting to me, then I control the game." Prometheus answers, "And my next move is sure to raise his ire once again." 

****************************************************************************************************

Rebrey hikes out of the shadow of Emthur's tower, heading in the direction Tharhack said he would take. Turning back towards the tower, Rebrey says a small prayer to the memory of Alriand before continuing.

Unbeknownst to Rebrey, he was blessing an empty grave.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Mar 9, 2004)

Tharhack walks down the street and up to a dull gray stone building. The smell of cooked ham fills the air, walking up to the double doors, Tharhack gets a strong whiff of ale coming from the building as well as the sounds of a great many voices. Looking up, Tharhack sees the sign post of the Iron Hill Tavern, two patrons pass him on their way into the establishment. 

Tharhack opens the double doors and heads inside and is greeted to a packed great room, eight tables surrounded by six chairs apiece are filled with customers, a cramped bar rests at the back of the room manned by a middle-aged human male. The bar is flanked to either side with a flight of stairs, one leading up to wear the rooms are and the other leading to the kitchen. Tharhack was so lost in the atmosphere, that he failed to notice the raven haired serving girl approach.

"Hello there! What can I get ya?" The woman shouts to Tharhack over the din.

"Oh, uh. I'll take a pint of Rhal'tak ale." Tharhack replies

"I'm not familiar with that, is that a regional drink?" The woman asks

"No, it's an or.. nevermind. How about two pints of whatever you've got that'll take varnish off a table?" Tharhack responds

"Sure thing." The woman says with a smile, and leaves Tharhack to go retrieve the drink.

Tharhack wanders over to the table to his left, where six scrawny middle-aged gentlemen are enjoying some ale.

"I couldn't believe me eyes! There I was fishin' by the lake when I saw the monster. It's terrible head came out of the water and lunged at me. If I wasn't so quick with me feet, I'd be monster meat by now." A man says

"Here you go sir. That'll be two silvers." The serving wench sad returned with two pints that smelled like shellac.

Tharhack thanks the woman and gives her three silvers for the drinks.

"Thank you sir! My name's Elessa, whatever you need you just let me know. What's your name big guy?" Elessa asks

"Tharhack. Where did you find this stuff?" Tharhack replies holding up the two pints

"Gully found it in cellar, said some adventures brought it back from wiping out a lizardmen tribe. He calls it 'No taker ale' since there's no takers to drink it." Elessa replies

Tharhack laughs and promptly downs one of the pints, and hands the empty mug back to Elessa.

"Wow, you're the first one to ever accomplish that. Even the dwarves couldn't do that." Elessa says pointing to a group of dwarves who have put two tables together and have taken over a good part of the back right corner.

Tharhack bids Elessa good-bye, and wanders up to the bar. A man in full plate is entertaining a group of four other human men near the center of the bar. Tharhack wades through the patrons and takes a spot behind the man.

"..and remember, if we show no mercy, we are no better than savages." The man says as his audience resumes their drinking.

The man turns around to face his beverage and notices Tharhack behind him.

"Hold there friend, I did not see you approach." The man starts, "I am Sir Owain, how fortunate for you that you have met my acquaintance."

Tharhack studies the man as he spouts his accomplishments, and notices a holy symbol to Apollo emblazoned on his left breast plate.

"Are you a paladin?" Tharhack interrupts the man

"Why yes, how is it you have not heard of me? I have saved many a life in these parts." Sir Owain starts

"Quite the ego you've got there Waino, I need some information, and I'm sure you could enlighten me." Tharhack mixes praise and contempt 

"I'm sorry, I did not catch your name odiferous one." Sir Owain replies

"Tharhack, and I need to know all that you can tell me about that traveler cult down the block." Tharhack asks pointing up the street.

"Bah, you have struck a nerve with Sir Owain, I detected evil there just before they fled to that curse town up north, Oester. I bet they started that mess." Sir Owain says

"Evil? Why didn't you report that to the town guard!" Tharhack demands

"I did! They said they would take care of it. One day later they're packing up and they left. I heard today, that they were headed up north to Oester." Sir Owain responds

"Would you care to join me in wiping them from the face of the earth?" Tharhack asks

"I would love to, but alas I have promised to meet my soulmate by the end of the week. Going with you would not allow me to see her, therefore I must decline. I can however say a prayer for you." Sir Owain offers

"No thanks, I'm covered." Tharhack says walking away from the bar.

Tharhack spies an emptying table near the dwarves and decides to take a seat and rest his weary feet, unfortunately his ears won't get rested, as Sir Owain follows him to the table. The dwarves give both Tharhack and Sir Owain a long glance before resuming their talks which are too low for Tharhack to hear over the rest of the room's conversations.

"Ah the dwarves, stout fellows. Long in heart, short in jump. You should speak to them, I'm sure they'll have a story or two about the cult." Sir Owain offers

Tharhack gets up from his seat, and stands next to the dwarves table. The dwarves all stop their drinking or talking and stare at Tharhack, who looks back at Sir Owain.

"That's how you get people's attention." Tharhack tells Sir Owain


----------



## pogre (Mar 10, 2004)

Is Sir Owain the alt.lowcharisma paladin?


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Mar 10, 2004)

pogre said:
			
		

> Is Sir Owain the alt.lowcharisma paladin?




No, just a holier than thou complex. He's a _deus ex machina_, and I wanted him to rub Tharhack the wrong way, just in case Sir Owain got used in that fashion. 

Next up is the dwarven caravan which by far was the best (read: laughter) time we had in this adventure.


----------



## Jon Potter (Mar 10, 2004)

I have a genral question, HM.

I've noticed that a lot of your game seems to be solo (or one or two characters) rather than the usual group dynamic that is the hallmark of standard D&D. I think that's great, but it's been my experience that it's exponentially more work for the DM when a party split happens.

How do you guys handle it?

For instance, was Tharhack's journey to civilization played out with just you and his player? Or was time split between separate plot lines (and separate characters) during the group sessions?


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Mar 10, 2004)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> I have a genral question, HM.
> 
> I've noticed that a lot of your game seems to be solo (or one or two characters) rather than the usual group dynamic that is the hallmark of standard D&D. I think that's great, but it's been my experience that it's exponentially more work for the DM when a party split happens.
> 
> ...




Well, when Alriand's player moved, the first couple of sessions he played via chat room and micro phone. Then he started skipping sessions as he settled into his new home. The player who had the lap top is the player whose fiance' doesn't enjoy DnD. So he started missing sessions as the wedding draws closer. Which meant that whether or not the other guy "showed up" he couldn't play. So a lot of these sessions were just with 2 people. 

Rebrey's player helps out with NPCs when the action is focused on Tharhack, and vise versa Tharhack's player does some of them when it's Rebrey's "turn". 

With the campaign ending however, everyone made an effort and the last couple of sessions everyone has made it. 

It makes it more work if they were in a dungeon or something along those lines (like Emthur's tower) as the encounters would kill a lone PC. Luckily that never came up, and the few wilderness encounters Tharhack had, weren't going to be too much trouble.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Mar 11, 2004)

"What?"  One of the older dwarves asks Tharhack.

"I need some information, I was told you might have it." Tharhack replies

"Really? And just what sort of information couldn't wait until I was finished drinking with my brothers?" The dwarf responds

"The cult the resides in the church up the street, if I wanted to wipe them out of existence how would I do that?" Tharhack asks

"Um, I cannot condone the killing of innocents. I'm afraid this goes against all that is righteous." Sir Owain pipes up

"Shut up, drink your elf watered ale and be merry." Tharhack quips

Tharhack's response gets a good round of laughter out of the dwarves, who delight in the embarrassed look upon Sir Owain's face.

"Ho, I think the half-orc needs a good dwarven mead! Wench! Another keg, and double time it!" The dwarf shouts out to Elessa.

"Name's Larnegin, what were you drinking before I got you a real man's drink?" Larnegin asks

"The local paint thinner." Tharhack responds

"Hah!" Larnegin answers with a slap to Tharhack's back

Elessa shows up with a keg, Larnegin throws her a pouch of coins and pries off the lid of the keg. Taken a tankard from the table, Larnegin dunks it into the keg and hands Tharhack the full dripping tankard.

"This'll put a beard on ya!" Larnegin says

"That'll put a beard on your mother too." A young dwarf tells Tharhack

Tharhack downs the whole mug, and can feel his liver cringe at the strong alcohol. The dwarves give a cheer. Sir Owain tries to down his ale in one gulp as well, but only succeeds in gagging himself and he stumbles off gasping and choking. This elicits another round of laughter from the caravan.

"What is it about this cult that has you so riled up?" The eldest dwarf, who sits in front of some burning incense asks

Tharhack proceeds to retell his story, he is greeted by all fourteen dwarves at the table, and promptly forgets all but four of their names. Tharhack is told the caravan recently passed the cult on the road to Oester.

"Very rude, and delusional. Kept saying the had to get to Vernest, and everybody knows he's been dead for near one hundred years now." Oben, the eldest dwarf, tells Tharhack

"Maybe them priests is what caused all the people to flee Oester?" Geli, a young dwarf, chimes in.

"I heard about the refugees from there, seems to be a problem for the gate guards." Tharhack interjects

"Soon they'll have to shut the gates completely, just about every resident from there has fled here. Some are screaming about a plague, some about dead men walking, others say some people just went mad and started killing folks." Larnegin responds

"I don't think those priest went up there to help people, I detected evil in every single one of them." Oben tells Tharhack

"Bah! good for nothin's, I say it's time for round six!" Larnegin announces to cheers of delight from the rest of the dwarves

Looking back at the entry doors, Tharhack can see the sun has gone down and night has settled in.

"I must get going, I need to find my friends." Tharhack states, "You've all been very generous I will mention you in my devotions." 

"Devote yer time to another round Tharhack." Larnegin says

"I really must get going." Tharhack replies

"Tell you what, share this last round with us and I'll give you a sweet deal of some nice items I was saving for Calas our next stop." Larnegin offers Tharhack 

After considering the deal for a split second, Tharhack agrees and sits back down, and enjoys the dwarven company for another hour.

"...so there we were, Heli and me, stuck in the canyon. The shadow of a giant bird was circling over us, ready to swoop down the second we got out into the open. Undaunted my brother Geli reaches back and pulls his crossbow out, he points is at the bird very carefully. Then, Wham! He lets the bolt fly, and oh it was a great shot. That night we ate like kings." Heli tells the table

"Yeah, too bad it was a sparrow! Harharharhar!" Geli announces

"You know the king once asked me what I would do if I were not so rich and powerful. I told him I imagine it would be like being an elf. Harharharhar!" Larnegin says

As the dwarves continue laughing, a young dwarf who had kept to himself the whole night, works his way to Tharhack's side and gets Tharhack's attention.

"I didn't want to say this in front of the others, but when we passed the priests of that traveler god, they had a large covered wagon. When I walked passed it, I heard someone inside yell 'Ah she burned me again' you telling us about your fire friend got me thinking maybe it was her?" The dwarf says

"Impossible, how could you meet her two days before she was kidnapped?" Tharhack asks

"Maybe someone's playing a trick on you?" The dwarf says and then returns to his original seat.

Tharhack goes over the head priest's words, and finally gets to his name. Taking the acronym and forming Loki. Tharhack slams his fist into the table, getting the attention of all the dwarves. 

"I fear I have been played for a fool. The god of mischief aims to have me play his game, well from now on, it'll be by my rules." Tharhack announces

"If that is the case, then Moradin will surely bless your journey." Oben tells Tharhack

"Why so serious? We need a good drinking song! Bebin, Filgar, how about bury me in my own mead?" Larnegin shouts

Although unable to follow the words, Tharhack, half drunk found the beat intoxicating and was soon joining in on beating the table to a rhythm with his tankard.


----------



## pogre (Mar 20, 2004)

I assume your Sunday gaming session will provide more fuel for this fire - in other words bump


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Mar 23, 2004)

Tharhack bids the dwarves goodnight, and promises to revisit them prior to leaving town. Tharhack heads out of the tavern around three in the morning, making his way across the street and into Mullikin's inn. Tharhack choses to spend the night sleeping in the basement for five silvers as opposed to spending a gold piece on a room.

Tharhack sleeps until noon, gets up and asks the innkeeper for the name of another temple. The innkeeper gives Tharhack directions to a Temple of the Saint, just one block north of the inn. Tharhack leaves the inn and heads for the temple.

Arriving at the temple, Tharhack waves off assistance and asks for an empty alcove. The priest leads him to one and leaves Tharhack alone for his devotions. Tharhack prays for about an hour and a half, gets up and exits the temple, leaving a ten gold tip on his way out. 

With his spells fully regained and some new ones to boot, Tharhack heads two blocks west, towards the marketplace to meet the dwarven caravan and see what wares they have.

"Ah Tharhack, I was beginning to think you wouldn't be showing up." Larnegin says

"I slept in. Let's see what you've got." Tharhack responds

Larnegin retreats to the back of the dwarves' tent and retrieves a bundle of metal wrapped in cloth.

"I held these out off of the shelf just for you." Larnegin says proudly

Larnegin opens the bundle onto a table in front of Tharhack. Two greatswords, a pair of bracers, a chain shirt, and a metal rod.

"What's the difference between the two swords?" Tharhack asks

"Nothing really. Except one is magical, and the other one was forged by me." Larnegin responds

"I'll take both." Tharhack replies

"Both?" Larnegin replies a little taken aback

"Yes, that's all I'll need." Tharhack replies

"But, you can't use them both at the same time. Why not get some protection instead? I have a wonderful mithril chain shirt here." Larnegin says lifting up the chain shirt

"I don't need any defense, I'll be bring the offense, and what makes you assume I can't use both of these swords at the same time?" Tharhack asks

"Well, I realize you think worshipping Kord grants you the strength to carry both of them at the same time, swinging them at the same time is a little out of yer league choir boy." Larnegin responds

Tharhack garbs the hilts of both blades and spins them with each wrist, then raises both blades up, and brings them down tip first through the display table in front of him. The dwarves stand stunned.

"Where'd you learn that at priest?" Larnegin asks

"A Marelith, right before I used the move on her." Tharhack replies

Shocked, Oben quickly casts _detect evil_ on Tharhack. Tharhack looks and smiles as hears Oben cast the spell. After getting a powerfully good reading, Oben casts _detect magic_ on Tharhack, who again watches Oben complete the spell. After getting a no reading from anything on Tharhack, Oben sits down to contemplate his findings.

"So, how much for both?" Tharhack asks

Larnegin stands speechless for a moment, not anticipating that Tharhack would want both, Larnegin snaps out of it as visions of gold dance in his head. 

"Well, ahem. Mind you I could sell them a s a set for five thousand easily to a dwarven collector, but as I promised, I'll sell you the set for three thousand." Larnegin offers

"Would you take this in trade?" Tharhack asks showing the diamond to Larnegin

Larnegin eyes the gem suspiciously, retrieves the gem from Tharhack's hand and walks to the back of the tent. There Larnegin sits down and begins a cursory inspection of the gem to ascertain it's worth. After calling over four other dwarves, to verify his result, Larnegin gets up and goes back to Tharhack. 

"I can't accept this." Larnegin tells Tharhack

"Why not?" Tharhack replies

"Because we don't have enough gold to give you change back on this." Larnegin responds

"Keep it, you've been more than kind. Plus there's no guarantee that I'll have any use for gold in a couple of days anyway." Tharhack replies

Larnegin accepts this deal, and happily trades the items, then tells the other dwarves to close up early. Larnegin looks bak to invite Tharhack to another round of kegs at the Iron Hill Tavern, but Tharhack has already wandered off into the mass of customers crowding the marketplace. 

********************************************************************************************

"This half-orc is proving to be most ingenious, Rebrey is lucky to know someone of his wiles." comments an angel

"Chaos is always unpredictable, and that is a constant. Although I fail to see what this game he plays will win him? Time is something that means nothing. Revenge? Revenge of ones pride often leads to the destruction of the offended party. Perhaps he seeks to show that he too can play games with the god of tricks?" Prometheus responds

"How will playing games help the newborn reach his destiny?" The angel asks

"In order to communicate, two people must be able to understand each other. The half-orc is now speaking the god of lies' language." Prometheus responds

"I see, so this is the half-orc's way of saying hello?" The angel asks

"In a way yes. Here, I wish you to take this boon down to him, and place it about him." Prometheus commands, handing over a golden glowing globe.

"Shouldn't we grant this to him instead? It would make more sense to me." The angel questions

"One does not hide the truth, by hiding the lie that was hiding the truth. But you can hide the truth within another truth." Prometheus responds, and sends the angel on his way.


----------



## Jon Potter (Mar 23, 2004)

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> Tharhack garbs the hilts of both blades and spins them with each wrist, then raises both blades up, and brings them down tip first through the display table in front of him. The dwarves stand stunned.




Monkey Grip feat, anyone?

Is that Tharhack's secret?




> "One does not hide the truth, by hiding the lie that was hiding the truth. But you can hide the truth within another truth." Prometheus responds, and sends the angel on his way.




I left me Epic-level wisdom in my other pants. So what the heck is Prometheus talking about here?


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Mar 23, 2004)

Here's a vague hint:   

Go back and reread how the swords were purchased and what transpired there. You might get it before the players do.  (my players haven't figured this out yet so I'm purposely keeping things vague.


----------



## pogre (Mar 24, 2004)

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> Here's a vague hint:
> 
> Go back and reread how the swords were purchased and what transpired there. You might get it before the players do.  (my players haven't figured this out yet so I'm purposely keeping things vague.




That was certainly vague  

Another week I have to wait to find out? I feel dumb...


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Mar 24, 2004)

pogre said:
			
		

> That was certainly vague
> 
> Another week I have to wait to find out? I feel dumb...




You're not dumb, I'm being sneaky  . Here's 2 more hints:

The diamond will give off a reading when detect magic is used, if the _sanctify the wicked_ spell is in use.

When the angel says: Shouldn't we grant this to him instead?

he's not talking about a different boon, he's talking about a different individual.


----------



## pogre (Mar 24, 2004)

Now I have an idea...

I cannot wait to see if I'm right. Thanks for the hints - and yeah, sometimes I am dumb.


----------



## Ed Cha (Mar 25, 2004)

Wow, Sir Owain comes off like an ass.


----------



## pogre (Mar 29, 2004)

A friendly bump for easy updating.


----------



## pogre (Apr 10, 2004)

I KNOW playing is not taking up all of your time...  

Friendly bump again.


----------



## Jon Potter (Apr 10, 2004)

Yeah, HM. Come one! Don't leave us hanging.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Apr 12, 2004)

Tharhack knelt behind a tall ash tree in a small grove overlooking the village of Oester. He studied the village throughout the early morning hours, although no light shone in any window, that he could see, Tharhack did see people wandering the streets. Tharhack planned to venture into the town as soon as the sun rose, as the cold breeze blowing through the village carried the smell of death on it, unnerving the cleric.

Tharhack hoped the other part of his plan was doing it's job back in Mullikin. If it could fool the dwarves then it would be well on it's way. Tharhack waited for the sun to send it's first rays into the village, the area around him light up and he felt warmth spilling over his back. Tharhack stood up, and started to head into town. A warm hand fell onto his shoulder, stopping Tharhack's forward movement. Turning Tharhack came face to face with an angelic figure, it's wings spread wide giving off the golden glow of morning. Tharhack quickly fell to his knees and bowed his head.

"Please stand up Tharhack of the Bonepounder clan, I bring you a boon from god of creation." The angel stated

Tharhack stood and looked into angel's eyes.

"You've been watched for a while now, my master commends you on your restraint in allowing variations of creatures which have never existed to go free. Your aid in creating answers to the question; what if. Has greatly pleased my master, including your flawed attempt at deceiving the deceiver god. However, he will easily be able to tell which is the real Tharhack Bonepounder, and which is the doppleganger." The angel stated

"All I needed was it to make it seem as though I hadn't left Mullikin yet, which would hopefully grant me enough time to locate the false clerics here and retrieve my companions." Tharhack answers

"Which is why I am here, my master wishes to grant you a boon which will alter your aura enough to make it appear as though both you and the doppleganger are shapeshifters. Thereby making it impossible even for a deity to determine which of you is the real Tharhack." The angel responds

"Who is your master, and why does he wish to help me?" Tharhack asks

"My master wishes to remain anonymous for personal reasons, as that makes it harder for his enemies to counteract and react to his moves if they don't know who they're playing against. Which is why this boon has been granted to you, my master feels the best way to trick someone is with the truth. The deceiver will see the doppleganger in Mullikin, and then see the doppleganger in Oester and will never see a half-orc that looks like you." The angel replies

"What will that do to me?" Tharhack asks

"You will have the ability to change your shape into one other being for the duration on this boon, as befitting your new aura." The angel responds

Tharhack thinks it over, and accepts the boon. The angel closes it's wings around Tharhack and fills the space with a golden warm glow. The light dims rapidly and Tharhack opens his eyes to find himself alone, staring into the sunrise.

Tharhack leaves the small copse of trees, and emerges onto a north-south road. Tharhack turns north and heads into Oester. 

The village looks deserted, no smoke rises from any chimney, no smells of breakfast fill the air, no sounds of people getting on with their day, just dead silence. Tharhack makes his way to the first T in the road, an east road intersects this road Tharhack is on. Looking up the east road, Tharhack can tell it leads into the center of the village, looking further up the road Tharhack is currently on and Tharhack can see a large building that appears to be the village's inn.

Tharhack elects to check out the inn first before probing the interior of the village. Heading on north, Tharhack spots the beginnings of fire in the inn's chimney as wisps of smoke begin to waft from the top on the inn's chimney. Tharhack then hears the sound of sweeping, and makes out movement on the inn's porch.

*******************************************************************************************************

Tharhack* (the true greater doppleganger) makes his way through the gathering crowds of the marketplace.

"Ho there Tharhack!" A stately dressed young human male calls out to Tharhack*

Tharhack* ignores the man and continues on his way to the main gates.

"Tharhack wait up, I've decided that your cause is one that should not be attempted alone. I shall be ready to die by your side!" The man shouts

Tharhack* stops and takes a look at the man, trying to remember if Tharhack told he about anyone with his description.

"Do I know you?" Tharhack* asks

"What have you forgotten the moral compass that is Sir Owain already? Surely you jest, when do we begin our quest to root out the evil of the traveler faith?" Sir Owain states

Tharhack* states dumbfoundedly into the man's eyes, unsure of how to get rid of this guy, and confused as to why Tharhack neglected to not mention him.... or did he? Maybe this guy is a spy sent to keep tabs on Tharhack. Sir Owain will need to be eliminated one way or another.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Apr 22, 2004)

Tharhack walks along the wet street, muddied by the recent snows. Tharhack gets to within fifty feet of the large building on the right, and sees a solitary figure sweeping off the wooden steps leading up to a porch. A sign that reads "Oester Inn" hangs in front of the porch, as Tharhack makes his way towards the man, he notices bodies lying in the street opposite of the inn. 

Keeping his eyes on the sweeping man, who seems to be completely oblivious to Tharhack, Tharhack walks to the nearest body. The body lies face down in the snow, but what surprises Tharhack even more is the clear sign of a drag mark in the snow leading from the inn to where the body laid. Without any training in survival, Tharhack had no idea how long ago the track was made, only that it had to have been made after the last snowfall. The body is partially eaten, large bite marks surround gaping holes in it's neck and chest. Festering boils seep a sickly yellow liquid onto the white snow and crows have managed to dislodge it's right eye and nibble on it. As Tharhack looked the body over, he could've sworn the thing moved, thinking it a trick of the light and his tired eyes, Tharhack dismisses the notion.

Tharhack looked up at the next body and found the same drag marks also lead from the inn, in fact Tharhack spotted three other bodies, all of them created a drag pattern similar to spokes of a wheel with the inn in the center. Tharhack heard the sweeping sound stop and looked up to find the man sitting in a rocking chair on the front porch of the inn. Confused, Tharhack hailed the man, but he didn't seem to register the hello. Tharhack made his way to the front steps of the inn, placing one foot on the first step.

"Good day to you sir! Traveled far?" The man's voice shattered the silence of the moment, startling Tharhack.

"I've been shouting at you for the past five minutes, are you deaf?" Tharhack counters

"No, I don't believe so. I hear my wife loud and clear." The man replies

"Did you drag those bodies away from the inn?" Tharhack asks

"I am merely an innkeeper, dragging bodies is not in the description." The man replies

"Well, then who did?" Tharhack asks

"Don't know, there are no other guests currently. I guess that just leaves you, maybe you did it?" The man answers

"Do not try my patience old man." Tharhack snarls as his ascends the porch steps to stand in front of the innkeeper.

"What's with all this hostility? Please come inside for a drink and some nice sweet potato soup." The innkeeper says, getting up and making his way to the door.

"No way old man, something very odd is happening here and I believe you know about it." Tharhack tells the man

"Please come inside, you look famished. Come inside and I will tell you what I know." The innkeeper says

"Why do we have to go inside? Why can't you bring it out here?" Tharhack asks

"Whatever you wish. My name is Fargus by the way, glad to have met your acquaintance." Fargus says as he retreats into the inn.

A few moments later, Fargus returns with a cup of water and a steaming bowl of soup. Tharhack's stomach rejoices with the smell of food. Tharhack takes a drink of the nice cold water and accepts the bowl from Fargus. Both Fargus and Tharhack devour their meals, as Fargus begins to tell his tale.

Fargus recounts how it was a plague that began when the tower was embraced with a blue light, that frighten the animals and children. Soon after that a man named Harstak fell gravely ill. Fearing contagion the steward ordered Harstack's house be boarded up while Harstak remained quarantined inside. We only left a small crack in one of the windows so we could give him food and water. 

One night a woman named Laela was heard shrieking in terror, we found her fainted in the middle of the road, a nasty gash on the side of her neck where her flesh had been ripped off. After regaining consciousness, Laela recounted how a frightful man with "devilish eyes and skin so taunt that the bone underneath could be seen" was running towards her. Another shout came out that someone had broken into Harstack's house. A few of our braver men entered to find all of the food we had given him over the past five days rotting untouched.

Soon Laela became as sick as Harstak, and she too disappeared into the night. Soon more disappearances occurred and everyone wondered would they be next. That's when people started leaving. Then the final straw came when horrifying creatures emerged from the woods, these creatures looked like fellow villages but they didn't act like them. Attacking anything that moved on sight, sometimes each other. That's when the remaining villagers left.

"Why did you stay?" Tharhack asks

"My wife didn't want to move, she stubborn like that sometimes." Fargus replies

"Where is your wife?" Tharhack asks

"She's off with my daughter picking berries for dinner tonight, they'll be back soon." Fargus answers

"Aren't you afraid for their well being with all these creatures running around?" Tharhack asks

"Nonsense, they only come out at night." Fargus answers

Tharhack tried to stand up, but his head felt dizzy. Tharhack felt his eyes want to close, quickly Tharhack cast a detect poison spell and saw the bowl and glass of water turn a bright red. Looking back at Fargus, Tharhack saw him get up from the rocking chair and squat next to Tharhack.

"My wife will be home for dinner soon, I hope you will be as nice a guest for her as you have been for me." Fargus tells Tharhack, as Tharhack falls asleep.

**************************************************************************************************

"Ha, ha ha, ha. Dumb orc, he fell for the lamest trick in the book. Maybe this one isn't as bright as a half-orc." Loki almost falls out of his chair with laughter.

"My lord, there is news from Mulliken." A lowly dretch announces

"I'm waiting" Loki answers

"Seems that Tharhack has left Mulliken with a paladin of some small renown, and is headed for Oester." The dretch announces

"What? Are you blind?" Loki says before smiting the dretch into a pile of goo. Loki then sits quietly, contemplating. "Let's have a look."

"Impossible. Someone's trying to play a trick on me! Let's just see who the real Tharhack is?" Loki stands motionless over his scrying pool for an hour before a succubus dares to speak.

"What is it your excell.." Is all the succubus got out before Loki picked her up and broke her in half. Then thrust the twisted demon into the scrying pool.

"This is not possible, someone is cheating. That's my job!" Loki rants


----------



## Jon Potter (Apr 22, 2004)

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> "Ha, ha ha, ha. Dumb orc, he fell for the lamest trick in the book. Maybe this one isn't as bright as a half-orc."




Well, I don't like agreeing with Loki, but I have to.

My first thought was, "Duhh!".

My second thought was that he must not have memorized Detect Poison.

After the casting, I fell back on my first assessment.   

I mean, really! Come on now. How could the food *NOT* be poisoned?


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Apr 22, 2004)

Jon Potter said:
			
		

> Well, I don't like agreeing with Loki, but I have to.
> 
> My first thought was, "Duhh!".
> 
> ...




I was hoping he'd cast _protection from evil_ or something similar, since Fargus isn't evil. The look on his face would've been even more priceless.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Dec 16, 2008)

*Guided by a star*

Fargus dragged the massive body of Tharhack into his bedroom. With all his might he hefted and tossed the holy servant onto the bed. The devout husband reached across the half-orc’s body and pulled free a pair of leather restraints, stained with the blood of previous offerings. The dark color of the sheets concealed the blood stains of prior visitors but not the stench of fetid body fluids. The half-orc properly held in place, Fargus backed away and gave a prayer to Zeus before exiting the room. 

A crash of glass from the front porch forced Fargus into a whirlwind of movement as he fled down to the cellar door and unbolted the exterior lock and then ran back up the stairs. Once he had reached the top he turned back to watch two lurching creatures emerge into the short hallway in front of the cellar door. With a smile of recognition on his face, Fargus motioned for the creatures to ascend the steps.

“Hello dear, better hurry. Sounds like your dinner has attracted others who’ve come to feast.” 

Two soft thuds of arrow shafts hitting rotting flesh comes from behind Fargus from the front of the house. Startled the innkeeper whipped his head around, the sight of the black skinned demon in his living room frightened the simple man and he shied away from the creature. Retreating a couple of steps down the stairs to the cellar. His heart gripped with fear, he forgot why he had been standing at the top of the stairs to begin with. Then the claw stretched over his face as a searing pain erupted from his neck as his wife sank her ghoulish teeth into her husband’s fresh flesh. 

Screams of terror gurgled up from Fargus’ lungs as he tried to pry his wife’s jaws from his neck, then his daughter gouged through his side and broke off a couple of ribs as her hunger for blood would not be denied. Missing her lower jaw, Fargus’ daughter shoved the bones straight down her throat. She caught a few strands of hair and dislodged them from her forehead in her impatience to get sustenance into her stomach. There was no doubt she had died several days and the mockery of life she clung to now was only matched by the debauchery her father engaged in to keep them fed. Fargus’ fragile world went black as the demon fired another salvo of arrows in his direction. 

Tharhack became aware of a jostling to his left as his brain determined that he was prone. Tharhack’s eyes flew open as he stared up at a black skinned humanoid shaped man replete with glowing red eyes. Tharhack tried to bring his arms up to shove the thing away only to discover his hands have been restrained to the bed frame.  Quickly thinking to save his life, Tharhack shoved his feet up towards the ceiling and knocked the creature off balance on top of his right arm. Twisting and bring his knees up to his chest, Tharhack managed to push the creature off the bed. The demon stood and smiled down at the helpless Tharhack, that action brought a swift boot to the side of the head from the half-orc. Using the slight stagger he gave the demon, Tharhack twisted and bucked against the leathers restraints trying to get them to break.

“Ow Tharhack, that hurt.” 

Stunned that his name was known, Tharhack paused in his attempt to escape, “How is it my name is known to you?” 

“It’s me, Rebrey.” 

“Deceiver! I left my friend dying in a lich’s outhouse. You pervert his memory here now.” Calling forth his divine gift from Kord, Tharhack tears the leather straps from the bedposts.

Now it was Rebrey’s turn to feel enclosed, “wait, it is me. Emthur’s dead, your diamond gift destroyed him from the inside out.” 

Tharhack’s rage abated as the truth of the demon’s words rung true in his heart. Tharhack laughed as he gave his friend a bear hug, lifting Rebrey off the floor and squeezing the joy he felt into him. The men spend the next few minutes relating their travels from Emthur’s tower.

“How was it you found me? Surely not by blind luck?” Tharhack questioned

“I asked for guidance from Prometheus and when I looked up there was a new star shining to the northwest. Viewing that as the sign I asked for, I followed it here. After defeating two ghouls on the porch I came inside to check on the building and the rest is history.”

“I am elated to see that you are healed, I ask for your help in finding Gothmog and Charekyal. I fear what has befallen them and my failure to utterly protect them, you or Alriand.” Painful tears of loss fill up the cleric’s eyes as he waxes on the memories of his lost friends and companions. 

“I offer all that I am, and the promise that the next time we say goodbye it will be over a victory the likes of which our gods will sing of!”

With so many undead roaming the streets, the two holy men make their way by moonlight down the main east-west thoroughfare of Oester, looking for a temple or church where some holy water may be gained or even scrolls to help combat the creatures. Two blocks away from the inn, they spot the small church. Tharhack looks over the design on the door and raising his hand to point out the deity the church is consecrated to, Rebrey interjects.

“Thor, god of battle. I would think that would be a good sign for our cause.” 

Tharhack nods and pushed open the wooden door, revealing the shambling forms of several ghouls as they turn toward the newly arrived food source.
“This place is no longer holy ground.” Tharhack intones with a mixture of anger and contempt 

Both men raise their holy symbols and invoke the names of their respective gods. The building reacts to the divine energy and amplifies the power of their turning. Latent Thor energy approves of the use of foreign gods to cleanse his house. The extra power boost causes the ghouls to erupt in a divine shower of fire, embers of their former selves’ burn and wink out as if on a breeze.



More to come, I returned to scene of my initial story hour as I realize all the good things that have ceom from this humble beginning.


----------



## Jon Potter (Jan 1, 2009)

Hairy Minotaur said:


> More to come, I returned to scene of my initial story hour as I realize all the good things that have ceom from this humble beginning.




Much HAS come from this beginning although I don't know how humble it is. It cleaves closer to stock D&D than your group's subsequent outings, but it's still great stuff.

Sorry it's taken me so long to respond to it: a dead computer, a new job, the holidays, and a household sickness all conspired against me.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Jan 2, 2009)

Jon Potter said:


> Much HAS come from this beginning although I don't know how humble it is. It cleaves closer to stock D&D than your group's subsequent outings, but it's still great stuff.
> 
> Sorry it's taken me so long to respond to it: a dead computer, a new job, the holidays, and a household sickness all conspired against me.




Its funny, through this story hour I was able to get a credit mention in Village of Oester. As I go back and read the first 2 pages of this story hour and then the last two pages and watch how the writing changed and then on to _Don't Laugh..._ which to date I feel is the best of the 4 story hours I have (the 2 giants were comedic gold), though I feel the ending to The _Acrimonious Adventurer Association_ will be the strongest of all of them (it was powerful, meaningful and forged the beginning of _Defects and Nuisences_) even though we've not reached that climax yet in the story. I noticed that other than the players themselves only you and Pogre popped into subsequent story hours. At you can say you got in on the ground floor.


----------

